# Forum > Discussion > Friendly Banter > Index Long Signature Thread

## Saposhiente

Post signatures over one of the various limits here so you can link to them

*The Mod Wonder:* Note from the Mods: This thread may be revived without penalty if you are posting a new extended signature. If you are trying to call attention to your updated extended signature, or something other than "Brand New Extended Signature", normal necromancy rules apply.

----------


## Saposhiente

Some of the stuff that used to be here got {scrubbed} , and by law I can't get rid of the mod message, so I reposted the rest of it below. Please ignore this post.

----------


## Temotei

For homebrewers that don't know, there's a thread for you already.

----------


## grimbold

this is a brilliant idea for a thread

----------


## rakkoon

*Werewolf*
{TABLE=head]Role|Lotz
Villager |22
Mason  |5
Seer|2
Alpha|1
Wolf (yay)|10
Beast|1
Devil|3
Weird (Potato,Dodo,Twin, Fraud,etc)|9
Narrator|4
*Total*|*57*
[/TABLE]

----------


## Timeless Error

My own extended signature: Stupid character limit!  Grumble grumble.


Avatar Gallery:
*Spoiler*
Show


(By me, original)

(By the wonderful Savannah, for Baby Week)

(By the outstanding MasamuneSSX, for Elemental Week)

(By the wonderful Savannah, for Eldritch Abomination Week)

(By the wonderful Savannah, for Infernal Week)

(By the fantastic Gnomish Wanderer, for Masquerade Week)

(By the incredible billtodamax, for everyday use, classic)

(By the brilliant Aruius, for everyday use, current)

Catnip for the Cat God!  Yarn for the Yarn Throne!

This is how D&D discussions on the internet work.

Webcomics I read.

I have an amulet of color change immunity.

I love white text!

GENERATION 16: The first time you see this, copy it into your sig and add 1 to the generation. This is a social experiment.

DEGENERATION 94: Copy this into your sig and subtract 1 from the degeneration when you first see it. This is an antisocial experiment.

22% of DMs broke an age-old tradition and DID NOT start their first D&D adventure in a tavern.  If you're one of the 78% that did, copy and paste this into your signature.

/\ Just in case that message suddenly appears all over the boards, which it probably won't, I just want to say that I started it!

Story behind my username: I was playing a Githzerai Ranger named Timeless Arrow in my friend's D&D campaign once, and the party wizard "misspoke".   :Small Mad:   Oh well, it was the source of a lot of laughs!



With the help of some loyal Emerald Crusaders, I have turned the GitP Silly Message Board Games forum green! (I'd link to the thread, but it's disappeared.)

Legend, an awesome RPG.  Try it out!

My Rule of Cool (Legend) forum account.

My Homebrew (PEACH):
*Spoiler*
Show

Races:
Children of Fharlanghn
Base Classes:
Attuned Warrior
House Rules:
Waymaker 3.5 Modifications
Waymaker Revised, A D&D 3.5 System Fix
An Experiment in Diceless Roleplaying
Legend RPG (Hosted on Rule of Cool Community Forums):
Collective
Whirlwind
Zen Warrior
Traveler
Spellblood Warrior
Soldier
Teleporter
Fighter (Class - includes the Forger, Crashing Wave, Darting Kingfisher, Flickering Candle, Relentless Storm, Shining Sun, and revised Soldier tracks, as well as [Iconic] feats for each Martial Style)
Sorcerer (Class - includes the Analyst, Champion, revised Zen Warrior, Aether Manipulation, Mental Discipline, revised Primordial, Bloodline, and Malediction tracks)

I lost the game.

----------


## For'Ninniach

Long signatures ftw.

----------


## Timeless Error

> Long signatures ftw.


 :Small Confused: 

Are you referring to having a long signature at all, the fact that there are constraints to the size of signatures in the first place, or something else entirely when you say that?

 :Small Confused:

----------


## Zanaril

I think it's just general, slightly humourous support for this thread.

Y'know, like how people normally use 'ftw'.

----------


## Timeless Error

> I think it's just general, slightly humourous support for this thread.
> 
> Y'know, like how people normally use 'ftw'.


Being not as versed in the ways of the internet as some, I was not particularly familiar with the expression (though I knew what it stood for).  Thanks for the clarification and sorry to For'Ninniach for mistaking your meaning.

----------


## The Vorpal Tribble

Have fit most of my stuff in it, but if I could go crazy, something like this that I will add to:



 *Over hill, over dale, through bush, through briar, over park, over pale, through blood, through fire...* 


_/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ 


Competitions In The Playground
-=-
*GITP Prestige Class Contest XXIV Entry: The Goodwife*
-=-=-
 :Small Amused:  *Iron Avatarist: Darn You To Heck!*  :Small Amused: 
-=-=-=-



_/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ 

My Spaces
{table=head]*My Creation Compendium*|*My Deviant Art Photography*|*My Campaign Setting*
(Now With More Cowbell!)||A Dying Ember
||
[/table]

_/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ 

No-Face Tribble made by Araveugnitsuga for Anime Week

----------


## Saposhiente

Werewolf Stats (highly outdated and I'm lazy):
Times lynched as a villager: 2
Times NK'd as a villager: 0
Times suspicion lynched as a wolf: 0
Times scry lynched as a wolf: 1
Times NK'd as a wolf: 1

----------


## Dvandemon

Can we reserve a space to pimp out our sigs?

----------


## akma

> And from my personal observations, threads that get the most comments, from big amount of comments to a small number:
> Pointless threads that encourage little feedback (birthday threads are the exception)
> Topics that become a debate.
> Topics that encourage posters to make up stuff.
> Homebrew that is broken mechanically, but the fluff is nice+.
> Homebrew that is mechnically ok.


I actully considered switching the places of topics that become a debate and topics that encourage posters to make up stuff. While debate topics more commonly reach high number of posts, topics that encourage people to make up stuff can get a much higher page count, and are much less likely to be locked by a mod.
So it`s commonelity versus power/survivability.

----------


## Rob Roy

Awesome Rob Roy Avatar by Pink Haired August!




Isn't recursion awesome?

*Quotes*



> Eberron's awesome. It's the only world where Orcs are the stewards of nature and Elves rampage across the land in destructive hordes.





> I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.





> Ron: I have been developing the Swanson Pyramid of Greatness for years. It's a perfectly calibrated recipe for maximum personal achievement. Categories include: Capitalism, God's way of determining who is smart, and who is poor. Crying, acceptable at funerals and the Grand Canyon. Rage. Poise. Property rights. Fish, for sport only, not for meat. Fish meat is practically a vegetable.





> It's not worth doing something unless you were doing something that someone, somewere, would much rather you weren't doing.





> The ladder of success is best climbed by stepping on the rungs of opportunity.


texxtGood Webcomics
ErfworldGirl GeniusSchlock MercenaryGunnerkrigg CourtDarths And DroidsIrregular WebcomicThe Noob ComicA Modest DestinytextGood TV/Web Original Shows
Arrested DevelopmentFuturamaScrubs (Except for season nine)Doctor WhoTorchwoodZero PunctuationRed Vs. BluetextGood RPGs
Star FrontiersDungeons And Dragons Three And A Half EditionAdvanced Dungeons And Dragons Second EditionGeneric Universal RolePlaying System Fouth EditionParanoia XP

----------


## Saposhiente

> Can we reserve a space to pimp out our sigs?


Of course.

----------


## Crisis21

*My Extended Signature:*



My Various Avatars (with links to those who drew them):
*Spoiler*
Show


Super-Ultra-Cool Adult Eric Greenhilt avatar by Bradakhan

Missingno Eric Greenhilt edit by myself.

Eric-Zorro by Strawberries

Super Sexy Female version by Bisected8

Slinky Party Dress version by smuchmuch

Eric Greenhilt in fancy new duds by smuchmuch

All Lantern versions also by smuchmuch

Eric Greenhilt with his toy piano by Captain Happy

Eric/Lix fusion avatar by Unknown.

Wind & Sound Elemental Eric Greenhilt avatar by Akrim.elf

Merman Eric by Strawberries

Vampire Eric Greenhilt by aravenugnitsuga.

Big Bad Wolf Eric Greenhilt by Lord Fullbladder.

Pirate Eric Greenhilt with Kneenibble by the amazing CheesePirate.

Cowboy Eric Greenhilt by Unknown.

Eric Greenhilt singing in the shower by Gnomish Wanderer!

Eric Greenhilt chasing Lix while getting dressed by Gnomish Wanderer!

Eric Greenhilt Pony by AlterForm

Back during the Pony avatar craze, I tried my own hand at making an avatar. All hail the Pony In The Darkness!


Homebrew Gag items.
Homebrew Toon Template




> Why is everyone flumphing V? (s)he doesn't need it





> I recommend a low Solt diet.





> Yeah, Teddy Bears can be dangerous opponents.





> Ah, Crisis21.  You seem to have a lot of patience and do a good job enduring the slings and arrows of outrageous Pickmans.





> Crisis21 just astounds me with the sheer awesomeness of their amazingness. In fact, Crisis21 has this exact ability:
> 
> Bask in my glory (Ex): All within 50ft of Crisis21 are stunned, silenced, deafened, awed, charmed and otherwise incapacitated for 1d4 days.





> *Crisis' Administrative Error*
> (Character Targeted)
> One character, next time they die, is instead taken to God Mode. They do gain enough health to reach this point, but it is not treated as a heal for the purpose of other god powers. (this takes precedent over powers that reverse even heals from god powers)





> Crisis21 Has Two Cows:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> And it's *Dark Wednesday*  again!





> *Crisis21's Two Cows*
> (Up-Or-Down Vote)
> If at the end of the day, the *Yes to Crisis21* votes exceed the *No to Crisis21* votes, Crisis has two cows.





> There are people who are so overly concerned with being nice that they forget to put any art into their writing. Crisis is not one of those people, but I think he still manages to be among the most agreeable people on this forum.





> There once was a poster called Crisis,
> Who gave poetic hugs for low prices,
> His deeds were repaid,
> With a limerick made,
> And a **hug** by a Killer of Ices.





> I am defeated.  Here is my Grammar Nazi badge.  You've earned it.


I have won internets! And threads!
*Spoiler*
Show




> 





> Well, I _was_ going to kill the heck out of you, but I like your stuff for Mauvey so you can have this, instead:





> Did Crisis21 win a tread he posted?





> Dear Crisis21,
> 
> I am writing to you on behalf of the Internet Acquisition Association Committee. We have been informed that you won a thread by means of logic and reasoning, thus gaining the respect of your peers. Therefore we officially bestow upon you one (1) Internet, with cookie. Along with an honorary membership in the Association (you do not, however, get a reserved parking space OR free snacks coupons). In order to receive your internet please send a reply to this message with your address, and a verification of your identity. You are also free to provide a personal message, which will become publicly available for all to read on our website as soon as you've received your internet.
> This offer will remain valid until you have received your internet or are you are caught trolling.
> 
> We wish you a nice day.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> arcanesaint.

----------


## Ramsus

Avatar by araveugnitsuga.




> I have no idea how you could possibly have convinced _anyone_, living or not, witch or not, to for a single second doubt that you were scum. It's scary.


Theme song Vesth made for me.

Trophies:
*Spoiler*
Show



*Shape-shifters*
  

*Mafia 12 - 1932 - City of Sinners*

----------


## Blue Ghost

Work in progress.

Who am I?
*Spoiler*
Show


Lawful Good (race unknown) generalist wizard (19th level).
Also training as a bard, waterbender, and planeswalker.
Adopted little brother of Lady Moreta.  :Small Smile: 
De facto leader of the Circle of Light, YuGiOhITP.
Head wizard of Paladin Academy.






Avatars:
*Spoiler*
Show



Humble beginnings.


Seeking a place in the world.


Fighting the evil within.


And the evil without.


Who am I really?


I am a ghost.


Who said I can't have some fun?


Being Lawful, I must participate in the time-honored traditions.


But when Lix Lorn is involved...  :Small Eek: 


Like water. I go with the flow, but am unflinching as ice. And if I bond to you, I will not let go.


Throughout the changing of the seasons...


I keep my vigil in love for your return.


I don't think I was really this cute as a baby...


If you sow the seed of love, what will you reap?


Blue Ghost loves strawberries, and he loves you too!


Because my essence is blackberry and unicorn. And because friendship is magic.


I am a Kirby!


And sometimes a Meta Knight.


But you will never find out who I really am!

Thanks to Tiffanie Lirle, Mad Mask, The Randomizer, Recaiden, Captain Happy, Introbulus, Green Bean, copycatloki, azuyomi244, araveugnitsuga, A Rainy Knight, Rae Artemi, Kneenibble, Strawberries, Dirtytabs, and The Giant.


Quotes:
*Spoiler*
Show


"I will never, EVER turn my back on people who need me!" --Katara, _Avatar: The Last Airbender_

"What good am I as an agent of healing if I can't help those who need me most?" --White Mage, _8-Bit Theater_

"Perform so many good acts that evil has no room to exist." --Creed of the Radiant Servant, _Complete Divine_

"Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. 
Love never fails." --1 Corinthians 13:4-8

"I ask for nothing
I can get by
But I know so many
Less lucky than I.
God help my people,
The poor and downtrod.
I thought we all were
Children of God."
--Esmeralda, _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_

----------


## Lemonus

▄██████████████▄▐█▄▄▄▄█▌
██████▌▄▌▄▐▐▌███▌▀▀██▀▀
████▄█▌▄▌▄▐▐▌▀███▄▄█▌
▄▄▄▄▄██████████████▀

FAIL WHALE!


78% of DM's started their first campaign in a tavern. If you're one of the 22% that didn't, copy and paste this into your signature.


My Theme Week Avatars!*Spoiler*
Show


My Ordinary Avatars

Banjulhu by Serpentine!


Banjulhu by Mindfreak!


Mirror Week: March 20-27, 2011

Saxthulu by Strawberries!


Pony Week: April 11-17, 2011

Pony-Chul by slayerx!
Full Size:



Baby Week: May 8-15, 2011

Baby Banjulhu by Savannah!


Eldritch Abomination Week: October 3-10

Awesome (Extra) Eldritch Banjulhu by Strawberries!


Christmas Avvie!

Awesome Christmas Banjulhu by Ajadea!


My Magic Color Is:*Spoiler*
Show

*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*


*THIS. IS. SPARTA!!!!**Spoiler*
Show



Or not. :Tongue: 


RPG Character Tests:*Spoiler*
Show




D&D Home Page - What Monster Are You? - D&D Compendium


If I were a Pokemon:*Spoiler*
Show




If I were a D&D character:*Spoiler*
Show


I am a:
Lawful Good Human Wizard (1st Level)

Ability Scores:
Strength- 10
Dexterity- 11
Constitution- 10
Intelligence- 14
Wisdom- 12
Charisma- 11



*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

I admire your dedication. You went through all that. *Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

OK. There's nothing left. You can stop now.*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

Seriously! Stop! There's nothing left! *Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

*Spoiler*
Show

Well, *I'm* going home. *Spoiler*
Show

Hah! I knew you couldn't resist! *Spoiler*
Show

Send me a PM if you read this.*Spoiler*
Show

...












































Quotes:*Spoiler*
Show




> In brightest day, in blackest night
> No evil shall escape my sight
> Let those who worship evil's might
> Beware my power ... AVENGER SMITE!





> Hello, my fans, look at you, now back to me, now back at you, now back to me. Sadly, you aren't me, but if you stopped using lady's scented armor and switched to O-Spice, you could smell like you're me. Look down, back up, where are you? Youre on a battleground with the man you could smell like. Whats your hand, back at me. I have it, its a fist. Look again, MY FIST IS NOW DIAMOND. Anything is possible when you smell like O-Chul and not a lady. Im on a dragon.

----------


## Mystic Muse

People I thank for my various avatars. 
Myself
Serpentine
Prime32
Rae Artemi
Savannah
Herpestidae
Mori Hikari
Zefir
Delorges
Karaiven
Azuyomi244
SlayerX
DirtyTabs
Crimmy

Not sure who made my original avatar, My Lugia avatar, my Slade/Deathstroke Avatar, my Hinata avatar with the blue and black outfit, or either of my Celebi avatars. If you are one of these people, please PM me so I can credit you here, or remind me if you're already listed.



Just to clarify, I'm MtF. 
credit for banner goes to dpcris85



> Play the game however you want, have fun while you're doing it, but don't pretend that because you play it in a certain way it means it's inherently balanced.


why should D&D be realistic when reality isnt?





> Everyone loves Fluttershy.
> 
> Trophy!
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Gilda.  And that is why she must burn.

----------


## Qwaz

*Werewolf Roles*

*St. Trinians:* Loyal Eco Freak (Village Item Creater) Survived! Win!
*Demons II:* Twisted Cultist (Mason) Lynched. Loss.
*Classic XII:* Mason Night Killed. Win!
*X-men:* Mimic (Fool) Night Killed. Loss.
*Universal Smash Bros. 5:* Samus (Point-Charger) Survived! Loss.
*The Infected:* Angel (Careless Baner) Lynched. Loss.
*Mafia XI:* Murder Inc. Hitman (Wolf) Night Killed. Win!
*ITP - Battle for Alarra:* Parent (Beast) Survived! Win!
*MtG - Conflux:* Clifrunner behemoth (Naya Shard's Scryer) Lynched. Loss.
*Breaking the 4th Wall:* Narrator - Trolls(Wolves) won.
*L-Space:* Library Patron (Villager) Night Killed. Win!
*The Gamers, Dorkness Rising:* Flynn (Villager) Lynched (DAY 1!). Loss.
*Assassins IV - The Return:* Brother of Thufir (Mason) Night Killed. Win!
*Devils:* Bearded Devil (Villager) Survived! Loss.
*Mummy - The Resurrection:* Snake...eventually (Wolf) Lynched. Canceled.
*Shape Shifters 2:* Joe Schmo (Villager) Survived! Loss.
*Llama Llama Duck 4:* Llama Vortexer Survived! Win!
*D&D:* Halfling Zombie (Wolf) Survived! Flawless Victory!
*Fatbelly V - Who's For Dessert?:* Hungry Knuckle "Lynched". Loss.
*ITP - Battle for Haruki-Kun:* Atreyu the Masked Llama (Shield) Night (1!) Killed. Loss.
*Classic XIII:* Narrator - Village won.
*FF Advent Children IV - Centuries of Sin:* Keepa (Mason) Ongoing.
*D&D 4E WW - The Castle of Illusions:* Co-Narrator - Ongoing.

----------


## Acheron

*Acheron's Extended Signature*
(Work In Progress)

*Previously known as:* copycatloki



> copycatloki is actually the original Loki, he's just in the witness protection program...


*Wardrobe:* (avatars by me)
*Spoiler*
Show


*Warlock Having A Blast*


*GB-Beam*


*Danse des Sept Voiles*


*I've Got A Bone To Pick With You!*


*Shock And Awe*


*Satyrian Serenity*


*Fear Not*


*Dark Magic*

*Fantasy RPG Class*
*Spoiler*
Show

*The Psionic Striker*
_23% Strength, 22% Bloodlust, 52% Intelligence, 38% Spirit, 33% Vitality and 20% Agility!_



Instead of using magic to manipulate the elements and the world around them, Psionic Strikers will use their mind and mental energy. By focusing their mind, Psionic Strikers can use telekinesis to lift objects and even unleash powerful blasts and shields of mental energy. As masters of martial arts, Psionic Strikers can even use their telekinesis to increase the physical power of their punches and kicks or they can use it to levitate. Against weaker opponents, Psionic Strikers may use their powers to mentally shatter a person's neck or spine. By using their telepathy, Psionic Strikers can read their opponent's mind, and thus more easily predict their next move in battle. This makes them extremely difficult to counter because they always know what you are going to do next. Their telepathy can even be used to speak into another person's mind and plant thoughts and ideas there. They can use this power to manipulate and control their opponents, thus allowing them to turn any battle in their favor. Psionic Strikers often have a passion for death and battle, and some have mastered forms of dark magic. By fusing this dark magic with their psychic energy, Psionic Strikers can create and unleash devasting blasts of powerful energy from their mind and fists. On the other hand, some Psionic Strikers are more peaceful and have mastered forms of light magic, which they can also fuse with their psionic energy. In addition, Psionic Strikers can use their mastery over moon magic to enhance their strength and agility by transforming at night into various wild and ferocious beast-human hybrids.

Congratulations on reaching this frighteningly powerful class!

This is a special class and requires a very high amount of Psionic Force. You scored 88% on this variable!

Psionic Force overshadows any Hidden Power granted by the Genie.

*MtG Colors*
*Spoiler*
Show



*RPG Personality*
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Saposhiente

Birth cannot be without death as they say, but growth in knowledge, that can be infinite. Nature is the greatest designer, and who am I to get in the way of my natural urge to help it by helping myself through innovation?
-
You are a ranger. You tend to live your life out in the wild. People misunderstand you for a threat sometimes, but you are there to help. You will always protect.(67%, Wizard 63%)
I endorse

-
Flag Salute
Intelligent Design Sort
Better Place
-
Check out Arimaa
Cool Webcomics:*Spoiler*
Show

Questionable Content
Darths and Droids
xkcd
Goblins
Zero Punctuation
Extra Credit
Two Kinds


Quotes: 
*Spoiler*
Show




> Also, the wolves really fooled me here. I was pretty suspicious of Xanmyral and Ur-Quan, and Bladescape was starting to trip my scumdar, but I did not see Sapo as a wolf at all.





> :o
> Sapo, you are amazing!





> Select User_Name From Playgrounders Where [awesome] >= 'Infinite'
> Print Results
> 
> _Results Returned_
> ------------------------
> *saposhiente*


Meanwhile in Minecraftia:


```
(Mod)Deme: I seem to be stuck in god mode
(Admin)Scuzzball: I know how to fix that
(Admin)Scuzzball: but it involves burning Sapo's stuff down
```


Previous Avvies:
*Spoiler*
Show


4-D maze perspective by me. Loki by Serpentine.
-
78%[_citation needed_] of DMs started their first campaign in a tavern. If you're one of the 22%[_citation needed_] that didn't, copy and paste this into your signature.
"this"
"it"

----------


## John Cribati

Charlie Wright, from Bibliography, the awesome webcomic by Elagune. 

Combo-Platter is discontinued due to massive loss of SVG files. Instead, check out my new fan-comic _The Warrior's Trial_ (updated 4/27/2011)


Baby Week Avatar by Captain Happy.

Proud Member of the Draw Your Friends Game!

 and  by Smuchmuch


I'm an amateur avatarist. PM me if you want something made, but please keep it simple.

" :Small Wink: " means that I am buggering around. " :Small Big Grin: " means that I'm trying to tell a joke. And  :Roy:  at the end of a sentence marks sarcasm. Any post containing either of these should not be taken _too_ seriously.


Also: *Spoiler*
Show

The Greatest thing ever. EVER!

----------


## ghost_warlock

My Class
*Spoiler*
Show


*The Chaos Phantom*

_12% Strength, 42% Bloodlust, 33% Intelligence, 37% Spirit, 27% Vitality and 30% Agility!_

Silent, deadly, and frightening, you are the Chaos Phantom. You're dark, and you're light, and you might be a tad bit bipolar. Or maybe not. I really don't know what to make of you. The truth is that normally you're a relatively stable person. But as a master of both light and dark magic, there is both good and evil that resides within you. These energies are normally in balance, and when they are balanced they can create truly frightening and devastating magical combinations. For example, you are able to control gravity, create masterful illusions, and throw your opponents into vortices of darkness and destruction. You can even use your powers to teleport, enhance your stealth, and escape from danger. Your powers distort the very stability of the world around you, and therefore if your powers are not in balance, you may end up being devoured by the energy and the chaos within you. Or worse, you may end up consuming the world and everyone around you in your insanity! Normally introverted, Chaos Phantoms wander the earth alone trying to stay clear of anyone and anything that might disturb the balance within them. In battle, Chaos Phantoms prefer to attack from the shadows and from a distance; however, they are not opposed to using their powers at close range if absolutely necessary.

Congratulations on reaching this extraordinary class!

This is a special class and requires a very high amount of Chaotic Stability. You scored 80% on this variable!

Chaotic Stability overshadows any Hidden Power granted by the Genie.


You scored 12% on *Strength*, higher than 7% of your peers.


You scored 42% on *Bloodlust*, higher than 86% of your peers.


You scored 33% on *Intelligence*, higher than 42% of your peers.


You scored 37% on *Spirit*, higher than 65% of your peers.


You scored 27% on *Vitality*, higher than 37% of your peers.


You scored 30% on *Agility*, higher than 58% of your peers.


You scored 20% on *AlchemicSorcery*, higher than 49% of your peers.


You scored 16% on *PsionicForce*, higher than 45% of your peers.


You scored 0% on *ExplosiveEnergy*, higher than 27% of your peers.


You scored 80% on *ChaoticStability*, higher than 99% of your peers.


You scored 44% on *AngelicLuminosity*, higher than 86% of your peers.


You scored 20% on *DemonicInsanity*, higher than 78% of your peers.


You scored 16% on *NecromanticWizardry*, higher than 65% of your peers.


You scored 12% on *EnchantedEngineering*, higher than 13% of your peers.


You scored 0% on *ElementalArchery*, higher than 25% of your peers.


You scored 88% on *HiddenPower*, higher than 89% of your peers.



My Quotes
*Spoiler*
Show



Isn't it the moment of most profound doubt that gives birth to new certainties? Perhaps hopelessness is the very soil that nourishes human hope; perhaps one could never find sense in life without first experiencing its absurdity. - Vaclav Havel

Horror is very often the lie that tells the truth about our lives. - Neil Gaiman

My heart was broken by my dark lady, and I wept, in my room, alone; but while I wept, somewhere inside I smiled. - Neil Gaiman via William Shakespeare, Sandman Book 10

I'm not the monster he wants me to be. So I'm neither man nor beast. I'm something new entirely. With my own set of rules. 
- Dexter

She could hardly even look at me.
And when she did?
All she could see was a monster.
So I became one.
- Discord (fanfiction)



My Avatars (there's lots)
*Spoiler*
Show


Pickman





the ghost warlock



Mirror Week


PbP characters


Other










Other Webquiz Crap
*Spoiler*
Show












Tempus Frangit
*Spoiler*
Show

Pickman demands the clicks!


Homebrew (3.5)
Shadowmage

Shipping
Final Thread
*Archive*

GtKaP
*Schedule & Archive*

----------


## Lateral

Credit for the avatars goes to:
*Crimmy* for flaming Lateral, *Lord Fullbladder* for the various Ahabtars and Lob-Lats, *Smuchmuch* for the Elemental Week and Evil Alternate avatars, *Emperor Ing* for Ponyhab, *Gnomish Wanderer* for "plain" Lateral, *Komodo* for The Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs At Midnight, and *Ranger Mattos* for Solt Lorkyurg, God of NPCs. Thanks y'all.



> I respect a paragon of Chaos when I see one.





> You speak TRUTH.


__________________

Avatars (rip photobucket):
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## LOTRfan

Reserved for non-homebrew purposes.

Just as a general question: Does anyone else ever actually read through everyone else's extended signature?

----------


## Lateral

Usually only if I'm critiquing it.

----------


## Icewalker

I have a regular signature, with a link to just an archive of every quote I've put in it.  I have no idea how often it's read.  But I like to think it's relatively interesting, cause I have good quotes there.

----------


## Gamerlord

My life needs more car chases.
Once known as Gamerkid.
I have an internet!  :Small Big Grin: 
Making a complete fool of myself, one post at a time.
Credit for my various avatars goes to Dashwood,Cealocanth,Kwarkpudding,Randomizer,kpengu  in,Alarra,Bisected8,zimmerwald1915, and Thanqol.
Homebrew signature

----------


## Qaera

Some people have said some nice things about me  :Small Cool: 

Quotes




> EPIC WIN.





> Originally Posted by AThousandWords
> 
> Best Post Ever
> 
> 
> No, I think that about sums it up.





> Ohmygod SIDT is here!





> I'm saving that image, just so you know.
> 
> And I kind of like the posts-as-images thing.





> So do I. Although it kinda makes me sad that I can't even draw THAT well. Hohum. xD





> I like you AThousandWords. You have a unique and entertaining way of posting.





> Dude, those rainbow flags are _fabulous_. Also, I love you so hard.





> AThousandWords: you are apparently first degree awesome. Congratulations.





> He does all of his posts like that. Which makes him like, amazing-sauce. Like, I wish I could draw like that, because if I could, I would post in drawing all. The. Time.





> ...They're so awesome I want some of that zebra gum from when I was a kid now. *Can't remember the name though...*googles* *Ah, Fruit Stripe.





> Why is there no "oooh!" emoticon to express awe? That's a boss gimmick.





> I am so glad to be in your cult, AThousandWords.





> AThousandWords: At some point this may get annoying. In the meanwhilst, though: HA!


Past Avatars:
 by smuchmuch

 by Rae Artemi

 by Teutonic Knight

 by August

----------


## 101jir

A little nonsense is good for the mind (generated by stupidstuff.org) :Small Tongue: . Picture this, if you can:
*Spoiler*
Show


-The ballerina is uxorious. The marzipan over the impresario accidentally bestows great honor upon the toothpick over a bubble. Sometimes a guardian angel behind some bonbon dies, but the tea party around the ruffian always amorously plays pinochle with a polite pocket! A tenor falls in love with a slyly unruffled bonbon

-Unlike so many lunatics who have made their sheepish bubble abhorrent to us, hands remain likeable. Sometimes the coward returns home, but another placid bride always borrows money from some bride living with a boy! A taxidermist bestows great honor upon a somnambulist about a cup. Jean-Pierre, although somewhat soothed by a curse and an alchemist, still finds lice on her from the ribbon near the coward, find subtle faults with her a piroshki with a starlet defined by a maestro, and assimilates the dark side of her tenor. 

-A coward gives secret financial aid to the unseemly mirror. He called her the Interloper (or was it Toscanini?). If a slyly friendly cream puff knowingly bounces the widow from a cup, then some philosopher comes from behind some haunch strokes. 


PM5K Quotes:

*Spoiler*
Show

Living so free is a tragedy, when you can't be what you want to be -Free

You want to save us 'cause you want it all, and you want the transmit 'cause you want the call, and you want the one that made the worlds collide, but since when it's happened, its grown twice in size. -Drop the Bombshell

Nobody's real, but you'll feel it, feel it tonight -Nobody's real

Sometimes the good guys, they don't where white, no! -Heros & Villains

Don't lose your mind, its OK to be out of line.
Don't lose your way, 'cause this is your day to rise up, rise up!-Do your thing


Games run:

*Spoiler*
Show

Structured Games:
*Spoiler*
Show

Spy Wars (Finished)Insane Mafia (Finished)



Quotes:
*Spoiler*
Show





> "I'm really just a dog...*bite* APRIL FOOL!"





> _"Your name must be 'Lunch'.  Hello Lunch."_







101jir's WW:
*Spoiler*
Show

*The Infected:* Half Devil: Lynched day 1: Loss
*Mafia XI:* Murder Inc Boss: Lynched day 4: win
*Jot Tardis*: Angel: Lynched day 2: Cancelled
*Dorkness Rising*: Flynn: NK'd final night: Loss
*Isocerne City*: lynched
*The Mummy*: Converted to snake : Lynched day after conversion (Day 5): Cancelled
*Middle Earth WW: The Two Towers* Villager: Lynched day 1: In progress


Other games I have participated in:
*Spoiler*
Show


*Naval Battle:* Cancelled (Fudge)
*Kenny Rogers in SPAACCE*: In Progress (Fudge): Augustus Black
*Diplomacy FLAB*: Germany: Tie between France, Russia, and Turkey

----------


## Lex-Kat

*Spoiler*
Show




 

_Inner Circle._  Lexdoll by Recaiden
Je dit Viola left: 4Jul10 The Song Remembers When

  

** lolthfollower left us on a permanent vacation, 30Aug14.  I will miss him, though I barely knew him.  :Small Frown: *
Freeform Roleplay Characters
*

Princess Lexington IVJudy the AssassinDr. Al BeitMelody the SmurfVidalia (formerly the Onion)Caroline StandfordTrixiBiancaMiss Hui GrunchlynJoraniaShaniaKrystaJezebelle, Estia, & Lyanna

----------


## Rules Lawyer #1

Currently Recruiting for *City of Spires*

----------


## rakkoon

Music: Rasputin by Boney . M



> There lived in a certain sanctuary 13
> A rakkoon who was strong and lean
> But to the residents, this was an evil sign
> And so they attempted, on him to dine
> They began to chase him, all over this land
> But they were too far behind.
> They tried to trap him by using another band
> But him they could not find.
> 
> ...

----------


## Flame of Anor

> Flame is a cool frood





> These birds don't have to see Gordon Freeman yet. It's not time.





> Attempting to use Iron Heart Surge can often lead to the player removing the 'not being beaten upside the head' condition.





> Originally Posted by Telonius
> 
> 
> If you can somehow stack Drunken Master1 onto it, you could get an extra +1d4 damage. *With the additional benefit of the Gnome "breaking apart and becoming useless" if he rolls a natural 1.*
> 
> 
> I don't know Telonius, this seems dubious at best; "becomes useless" seems to imply that the gnome would have had to have been useful at some point before that, so I don't think they can quite qualify by RAW ...





> I rate the likelihood of that juuuust below Ned Stark being declared heir of Casterly Rock in book six





> Originally Posted by Coidzor
> 
> 
> ...You can't disintegrate trees? 
> 
> 
> Huh.  That's hilarious, then.  Disintegrate really doesn't work on trees by RAW.





> I wanted them to take all the accoutrements of Christmas and brutally slaughter someone with them.





> If I managed a gun shop, and someone came in and said "I'm emotionally frustrated and want to shoot people," I wouldn't say "have a Semiauto Druid with a Natural Spell magazine and a Wildshape barrel. Here's a handbook."





> *1920:* _Committees & Caucuses: Robert's Rule of the Evil Order_ is not a good idea for a campaign, no matter how excellent the source material
> *1920a:* Especially if the villains are a clay golem named Henry, a drider named Daniel and a human Aristocrat/Evangelist named J.C. Calhoun. Doubly so if they name their evil cabal the "Great Triumvirate".





> 2117: No matter how good a debater I am out of character there is no way to logically get out of falling after your paladin kills his patron god.





> ...once again, things are more awesome when Flame says them, because you hear them in gandalf-voice.





> It ain't not over 'til the Rich Baker bellows.


avatar by me.

----------


## Ajadea

Avatars up for Adoption: 3

Avatars of mine:
*Spoiler*
Show


 By Savannah

 By Kid Kris

 By Ember_Glow

 By Mr. Saturn

By Me



Hey, I have trophies!
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Mauve Shirt

I've decided I need to start a quote collection. Because this description is too perfect to leave.




> Mauve is an awesome, awesome person.... Even though she really is a bee-breathing trekkie dinosaur.





> Mauve RAWKS.





> we do not discuss bananas publicly





> Sheriff of Moddingham: I heard you like moderation in your moderation, so I put mind control denial in your mind control denial thread so you can go back to your fun while you're going back to your fun.





> Since you ponies are going crazy and Mauve isn't here, I *stab you with some custom Giuseppe Zanotti heels*





> Mauve Shirt, you're now a main character.





> *Promotes, Demotes, Remotes, Commotes, Gemotes, Locomotes, Portmotes, Postremotes, Preremotes, Barmotes, Swainmotes, Burghmotes, Witenagemotes, Terremotes, Wardmotes, and Emotes*





> *sets the pony fumigating spray setting to *Negative 10*.*
> 
> Frikking overblown horses. =/





> Don't worry, they emailed the fire department.





> Side with Voldemort if you wish. I'll side with Seal Team Six.






> Mauve looks sort of mad-scientist-y today. If you're going to be a mad scientist you need an assistant.
> 
> *reaches off screen, comes back with an overly large, misshapen bee*
> 
> Mad scientist, Beegor. Beegor, Mad scientist. *introduces*
> 
> mazzzzzter! bzzzz!






> Did... did someone just try to justify torture using a _webcomic_?






> You're right. That story idea almost certainly never existed before Japan invented it 16 years ago.






> Is the brony movement plagiarizing the 2005 Z-grade horror movie Ponytrouble, because they're both about grown men getting too obsessed with little plastic ponies?





> Originally Posted by snoopy13a
> 
> 
> Wow, it's amazing.
> 
> I'm not a Pokemon fan, but that parody is great. After all, Pokemon exist for their own reasons 
> 
> 
> That's some Death is not Zombies dialogue right there.





> Originally Posted by Mauve Shirt
> 
> 
> Keep losing power for a few seconds then regaining it. It went black, and now I have a White Russian when I did not before. There is a bartending ninja in my house.
> 
> 
> Just a brief power outage here. Stuck out my head to look to see if there was a transformer blown, and when I looked down, my drink was gone.





> You guys get to lead the free world, we get early release for Dresden files. 
> 
> Seems fair.





> Guys, you should know that interacting with women at all is morally wrong, because cooties.





> Nah, Mauve's just made of win when she's knighting it up.





> I can't speak for the other posters, but if *my* tone comes off as hostile it's just a result of [redacted] derailing the thread *again* to talk about his perceived indignities.





> Not being on TV Tropes just means the trope hasn't appeared in an anime or anything Joss Whedon-related.





> and with your powers combined you are _Captain Alcoholic!_





> I'm confused, this is the internet right? Arguments are supposed to be meandering, pointless, and filled with acrimony.





> I thought it was basically an open secret that this forum (Friendly Banter more than many other subforums, despite the name) was a thin veneer of civility over a seething pit of antagonism and snark.





> If light and darkness actually had anything to do with good and evil then sunburn would be saintly and parasols would be a insult to existence.

----------


## Zarae

Shadowdancer: Ascent From Darkness
(in progress)



Darkness is both friend and enemy

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Charaters: 

*Spoiler*
Show

Zarae Zyne Kilanatlar- female drow; rogue/shadowdancer/wizard; verge of CG/CN

Inriiaynrae Jaelre- female drow; rogue/sorceress/dragon disciple; CN

Tahllian 'Swifty' Eytherathem- male half elf; fighter/rogue/assassin; CN borderline CE

Ariali Moonblade- female wilf elf lythari; ranger/cleric; CG

Alya Vandee-Jaelre- female szarki; bard/cleric/Masked Traitor; NE

X5-013- female chimera (earth based genetically engineered human hybrid supersoldier); CG 

Azalea- female centaur; ranger/fighter; CG
-------------------------------------(totally unrelated)

----------


## bladescape

My signature, lengthy version.

Quotes:
*Spoiler*
Show




> Day XX Ends.
> 
> "C'mon, guys, it was a joke! Don't kill me he-"
> But it was too late. The blade plunged straight through the man's heart, killing him instantly.
> A few of the others stood around around, blinking at what had just happened. Eyeing the corpse, one looked at the killer with scornful contempt. "I hope you're proud of yourself."
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> bladescape was lynched. He was A Pretty Awesome Narrator.





My Current Werewolf Statistics:
*Spoiler*
Show


Role
# of Times
Won?
Survived?

Villager
15
7
1

Baner
2
1
1

Vigilante
1
1
1

Seer
4
4
0

Fool
2
1
0

Brothers
1
1
0

Mason
5
2
2

Town Booster
1
0
0

Witchhunt Ww
1
0
0

Neutral Baner
2
2
2

Neutral Killer
1
1
0

Neutral Seer
3
3
0

Neutral Pacifist
1
1
1

Jester
1
1
0

Power Stealer
1
0
0

Lovers
1
1
0

Ringbearer
1
0
0

Lord
1
0
0

Wolf
11
7
5

Devil
2
2
1

Fool Devil
1
0
0

Alpha-Wolf
2
1
1

Wolf Baner
1
1
1

Wolf Voider
1
1
1

Wolf 'Witch'
1
1
1

Beast Wolf
1
0
0

Wolf Power Stealer
1
0
0

Other
6
1
1

Total Town
*31*
*17*
*5*

Total Wolf
*21*
*13*
*10*

Total Neutral
*19*
*10*
*4*

Total
*71*
*40*
*19*



Alignment
Win %
Survival %

Town
54.83%
16.12%

Wolf
61.90%
47.62%

Neutral
52.63%
21.05%

Overall
56.33%
26.76%



Nar-type
# of Times

Co-Narrator
4

Narrator
3



Currently Narrating:
None  :Small Frown: 

Currently signed up for:
Percy Jackson WW

Currently playing in:
None

Currently Dead in:
None

Titles: 
*Percistent, Infernal Teamwork, Ruler of the City* and *Survivor of the City of Shadows*(City of Shadows)

*Keeping L.A. Safe*(LA Noir)


Team RAF Medals & Stuff:
*Spoiler*
Show





78% of DM's started their first campaign in a tavern. If you're one of the 22% that didn't, copy and paste this into your signature.

I started my first adventure on a muddy road, soaking wet from rain. Got my players slightly annoyed but hey.....

Avatar by my Brother.

----------


## GFawkes

My Extended Signature:

My Homebrew
*Spoiler*
Show


MacGuyvering
The Chemist
Apocalyptic Solitude
The Consumer


Quick Guides:
*Spoiler*
Show


nWoD *Spoiler*
Show


Genius: the Transgression
*Spoiler*
Show


Making a Genius
*Spoiler*
Show


Add +1 dot to any ONE Mental attribute, can be the fifth dot without extra charge

Gains Inspiration of 1. This is similar to a changeling's Wyrd

Gains Mania based on Inspiration. This is similar to a changeling's Glamour

Morality becomes Obligation

Add Catalyst (see below)

Add Foundation (see further below)

Add Axiom dots (see even further below)

Make first Wonders (see beyond even further below)



Catalysts
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: What causes the Genius's breakthrough
Types:
Grimm(Anger). Favored Axiom is Katastrofi
Hoffnung(Wanting to change the world). Favored Axiom is Metaptropi
Klagen(Sadness). Favored Axiom is Exelixi
Neid(Revenge). Favored Axiom is Epikrato
Staunen(Exploration). Favored Axiom is Apokalypsi



Foundations
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: A group that a Genius may join to gain a grant in exchange for one Mania. Gain one of the two listed Axioms as favored.

Types:
*Articifers*. Favored Axioms are Automata and Katastrofi. Grant is that Wonders take one less time step to build.

*Directors*. Favored Axioms are Automata and Epikrato. Grant is that Mania can be used to boost social rolls on a 1:1 basis.

*Navigators*. Favored Axioms are Katastrofi and Skafoi. Grant is that Mania can be used to boost physical rolls on a 1:1 basis.

*Progenitors*. Favored Axioms are Automata and Exelixi. Grant is that there is the penalty for building Size-1 or Size-0 Wonders is reduced by 1.

*Scholastics*. Favored Axioms are Apokalypsi and Metaptroi. Grant is that they have one extra fault to choose from when building Wonders.

*Rogue*. Name for a Genius without a Foundation. Can pick any two other Axioms as Favored, and doesn't cost mania to join. However, there is no grant.



Axioms
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: The aspects of mad SCIENCE!!

On Creation, a Genius gets one favored Axiom from his/her Catalyst, one favored Axiom from his/her foundation, and one favored axiom of his/her choice. He/She then gets three dots to put into these three axioms. They don't need to be evenly distributed.

Axioms:
Apokalypsi: Discovery
Automata: Robots
Epikrato: Control
Exelixi: Healing
Katastrofi: Weaponry
Metaptropi: Change
Protasia: Protect
Skafoi: Travel



Wonders
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: A Wonder is what a Genius creates. Dr. Octopus's arms, Iron Man's Powersuit, even some Zombies are wonders.

Mortal + Wonder = VERY BAD IDEA
Mortal Parts + Wonder = Free Mania source and an Obligation check

When creating a wonder, roll Intelligence+Inspiration+Associated Skill (More oftenly Crafts or Medicine)+Lab Equipment(See Below)+Beholden Rank(See Below)-Wonder's Rank. Add 1 if Axiom is favored.

At creation, a Genius gets five rolls to make wonders. If no wonder is made within those rolls, roll until one wonder is made.

If 1-4 successes are rolled, the Storyteller picks a fault for the wonder. This is something that doesn't work about it. See page 260-ish for details.

If 5+ successes are rolled, the Storyteller gives the Genius two faults to choose from.



New Merits:
*Spoiler*
Show


Adopted Orphan (One to Five dots)
The Genius possesses wonder(s) that he/she did not create

Assembly Line (One to Five dots)
The Genius can make multiples of the same wonder with no additional Mania cost

Beholden (One to Five dots, Special)
A henchman. Slang term is Igor.
Number: How many there are. One to Five Dots
Ability: How good the Beholden is. Zero to Five Dots
Prowess: How able the Beholden is. Zero to Five Dots

Calculus Vampire (Two Dots)
Can suck the mania out of someone else. Roll Subject's Intelligence+Resolve vs Target's Composure+Inspiration

Dumpster Diver (One Dot)
Resources is treated as two higher for creating wonders

Energy Channeler (One or Two Dots)
Can use Mania on mundane items more efficiently

Generator (One to Five Dots)
Genius has an item that gives more Mania

Kitbasher (Two Dots)
No penalty for Kitbashing Wonders

Laboratory (One to Five Dots, Special)
Size: How big it is. Zero to Five Dots.
Equipment: How good the stuff inside is. Zero to Five Dots.
Security: How well protected the lab is. Zero to Five Dots.

Mane (One to Three Dots)
The Genius isn't human, gives various abilities.

Science Hero (Three Dots)
Genius gets paragon status at Obligation-6 and has one less jabir penalty

Technomancer (Three Dots)
Genius can willingly give or recieve any type of energy (Glamour, Mana, Vitae, etc.) Good synergy with Calculus Vampire.

Tenure (Three Dots)
Wonders can be attempted more frequently

Universalist (One to Three Dots)
The Genius can use Wonders of unknown Axioms

Utility Belt (One to Five Dots)
Gives a +1 bonus on Wonders, Science, and one other Mental Skill per dot






3.5*Spoiler*
Show


None yet


4.0*Spoiler*
Show


None yet


Other

----------


## GFawkes

My Extended Signature:

Quotes:
*Spoiler*
Show





> ...if you have us tracking the orcs, then I'm teaching you the popular gobin phrase "Please, please, no kill us!" and letting you play spokesman next time.





> So I decide to take a break for one day and the party is already trying to kill each other...AND Sam's not even involved?  I'm confused





My Homebrew
*Spoiler*
Show


MacGuyvering
The Chemist
Apocalyptic Solitude
The Consumer
Curseborn
Arachnoids
Crusader
Wicked


Quick Guides:
*Spoiler*
Show


nWoD *Spoiler*
Show


Genius: the Transgression
*Spoiler*
Show


Making a Genius
*Spoiler*
Show


Add +1 dot to any ONE Mental attribute, can be the fifth dot without extra charge

Gains Inspiration of 1. This is similar to a changeling's Wyrd

Gains Mania based on Inspiration. This is similar to a changeling's Glamour

Morality becomes Obligation

Add Catalyst (see below)

Add Foundation (see further below)

Add Axiom dots (see even further below)

Make first Wonders (see beyond even further below)



Catalysts
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: What causes the Genius's breakthrough
Types:
Grimm(Anger). Favored Axiom is Katastrofi
Hoffnung(Wanting to change the world). Favored Axiom is Metaptropi
Klagen(Sadness). Favored Axiom is Exelixi
Neid(Revenge). Favored Axiom is Epikrato
Staunen(Exploration). Favored Axiom is Apokalypsi



Foundations
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: A group that a Genius may join to gain a grant in exchange for one Mania. Gain one of the two listed Axioms as favored.

Types:
*Articifers*. Favored Axioms are Automata and Katastrofi. Grant is that Wonders take one less time step to build.

*Directors*. Favored Axioms are Automata and Epikrato. Grant is that Mania can be used to boost social rolls on a 1:1 basis.

*Navigators*. Favored Axioms are Katastrofi and Skafoi. Grant is that Mania can be used to boost physical rolls on a 1:1 basis.

*Progenitors*. Favored Axioms are Automata and Exelixi. Grant is that there is the penalty for building Size-1 or Size-0 Wonders is reduced by 1.

*Scholastics*. Favored Axioms are Apokalypsi and Metaptroi. Grant is that they have one extra fault to choose from when building Wonders.

*Rogue*. Name for a Genius without a Foundation. Can pick any two other Axioms as Favored, and doesn't cost mania to join. However, there is no grant.



Axioms
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: The aspects of mad SCIENCE!!

On Creation, a Genius gets one favored Axiom from his/her Catalyst, one favored Axiom from his/her foundation, and one favored axiom of his/her choice. He/She then gets three dots to put into these three axioms. They don't need to be evenly distributed.

Axioms:
Apokalypsi: Discovery
Automata: Robots
Epikrato: Control
Exelixi: Healing
Katastrofi: Weaponry
Metaptropi: Change
Protasia: Protect
Skafoi: Travel



Wonders
*Spoiler*
Show


Definition: A Wonder is what a Genius creates. Dr. Octopus's arms, Iron Man's Powersuit, even some Zombies are wonders.

Mortal + Wonder = VERY BAD IDEA
Mortal Parts + Wonder = Free Mania source and an Obligation check

When creating a wonder, roll Intelligence+Inspiration+Associated Skill (More oftenly Crafts or Medicine)+Lab Equipment(See Below)+Beholden Rank(See Below)-Wonder's Rank. Add 1 if Axiom is favored.

At creation, a Genius gets five rolls to make wonders. If no wonder is made within those rolls, roll until one wonder is made.

If 1-4 successes are rolled, the Storyteller picks a fault for the wonder. This is something that doesn't work about it. See page 260-ish for details.

If 5+ successes are rolled, the Storyteller gives the Genius two faults to choose from.



New Merits:
*Spoiler*
Show


Adopted Orphan (One to Five dots)
The Genius possesses wonder(s) that he/she did not create

Assembly Line (One to Five dots)
The Genius can make multiples of the same wonder with no additional Mania cost

Beholden (One to Five dots, Special)
A henchman. Slang term is Igor.
Number: How many there are. One to Five Dots
Ability: How good the Beholden is. Zero to Five Dots
Prowess: How able the Beholden is. Zero to Five Dots

Calculus Vampire (Two Dots)
Can suck the mania out of someone else. Roll Subject's Intelligence+Resolve vs Target's Composure+Inspiration

Dumpster Diver (One Dot)
Resources is treated as two higher for creating wonders

Energy Channeler (One or Two Dots)
Can use Mania on mundane items more efficiently

Generator (One to Five Dots)
Genius has an item that gives more Mania

Kitbasher (Two Dots)
No penalty for Kitbashing Wonders

Laboratory (One to Five Dots, Special)
Size: How big it is. Zero to Five Dots.
Equipment: How good the stuff inside is. Zero to Five Dots.
Security: How well protected the lab is. Zero to Five Dots.

Mane (One to Three Dots)
The Genius isn't human, gives various abilities.

Science Hero (Three Dots)
Genius gets paragon status at Obligation-6 and has one less jabir penalty

Technomancer (Three Dots)
Genius can willingly give or recieve any type of energy (Glamour, Mana, Vitae, etc.) Good synergy with Calculus Vampire.

Tenure (Three Dots)
Wonders can be attempted more frequently

Universalist (One to Three Dots)
The Genius can use Wonders of unknown Axioms

Utility Belt (One to Five Dots)
Gives a +1 bonus on Wonders, Science, and one other Mental Skill per dot






3.5*Spoiler*
Show


None yet


4.0*Spoiler*
Show


None yet


Other

----------


## Kuma Kode

*Quotes in the Playground*



> Balance clearly isn't a class skill for WotC employees.





> Here's an example of how a bunch of reactive actions can interact:
> Warrior readies his action to attack Caster when she casts a spell.Caster tries to cast a spell within Warrior's reach.Warrior chooses not to take the readied action yet and first attempts the attack of opportunity that Caster provoked.Caster teleports 10ft away using her Shadow Cloak item as an Immediate action, outside Warrior's reach.The AoO misses. Caster is still casting her spell.Warrior uses Abrupt Jaunt from his wizard level to shift right beside the caster again as an Immediate action.She's still casting the same spell, so he doesn't get to try an attack of opportunity again even though he has Combat Reflexes because each action only provokes once.He takes his readied action to attack her now, and hits.Caster's spell fails.Caster curses at her enemy in anger because talking is a free action that can be taken any time.Fourteen of Caster's crafted contingent Apocalypse from the Sky spells activate, each in response to another's activation.Caster's crafted contingent Plane Shift spell activates in response to the last Apocalypse from the Sky spell; since each part of this chain actually interrupts the one before, none of the AftS spells have actually gone off at this point even though the contingent spells themselves have all been triggered.Caster dies from overwhelming Constitution damage anyway because she forgot that items bearing Corrupt spells inflict their gruesome price when activated instead of when they are created, as an exception to the general rule.Everyone else within 170 miles dies, especially Warrior.Atropus's readied action to take up orbit over a planet and extinguish all life over the following weeks triggers when Apocalypse of the Sky goes off and kills tens of thousands.End of turn.





> "On the 7th day, God was limited to a single move or standard action per round and suffered -6 penalties, which is likely why He failed His Spot checks to see the snake Hide in Plain Sight in the concealment granted by the light undergrowth in the garden of Eden."





> You should.  WALL-E is probably the most heartwarming tale of love starring a trash compactor and a space probe ever.





> That is an excellent point. Only in D&D can the word "person" be described as discriminatory.





> E6 doesn't fix the problems. If DnD as a whole were a pool filled with burning napalm, E6 would be the equivalent of sticking your leg in the shallow end. There's still a problem, but not as bad as swimming in it. But that's the fun part about DnD: Everything burns.





> Let's not forget that there is a Heavy weapon properity.  As such, you can have a Heavy Heavy Mace.  Or a Heavy Light Mace.  Or a Large Heavy Light Mace.
> 
> And then you cast shrink item, giving you a small Large Heavy Light Mace.





> And then the kobolds trap the traps on their traps. A kobold silverware drawer is really just one very well-trapped fork.





> If you are an obese transsexual, does that make you a trans-fat?

----------


## banjo1985

*WW Roles as of 18/3/2014*
{TABLE=head]Role|No.
Narrator |10
Villager |38
Mason  |11
Seer|3
Fool|2
Baner/Day Baner/Careless Baner|5
Disguiser|2
Voider|2
Necromancer|3
Wolf |14
Alpha Wolf |3
Devil|5
Beast|1
Other|14
*Total*|*113*
[/TABLE]

----------


## PurityIcekiller

RP characters I'm playing or planning
Nexus: Xalicus Laffingstock; Kyinde Crystaltail; Liata Terise; Atrona Darksky
Ponies: Night Jewel; Flower Tail; Winterflap; Sweetheart
Ponies (Dark): Blades; Night Jewel; Blueshield; Obsidian Flare; Precious; Whisking Wings; Golden Glory; Blue Bubbles; Violetta
Ponies (School): Sweetheart; Raven; Night Jewel; Blue Bubbles; Lilac; Stella (Schedules)
Ponies (Fallout): Night Jewel; Flower Tail; Nails; Bright Eyes; Violetta; ???
Ponies (Free-For-All): Terra
Dragons: Kiadre; Sparkwing/Smoketail
Avatar: Yoshida Sosumi; Wai Mi

Werewolf games
Seer's Academy (Over)

Ready, Aim, Fire! games
Yukon Ho! (Over, no teams)

Songs from the Pony Heal/Hurt
Applejack's Song: *Spoiler*
Show

*begins playing*

Well, they built Pinkieshy to be one of a kind, but many ships do the fans seize,
They built Celestia's palace to stand alone, but they could build another if they please,
The Everfree Forest, Sugar Cube Corner, are unique I suppose,
But when they built you, sister, they broke the mold.

Now the world is filled with many wonders under Celestia's sun,
And sometimes something comes along and you know it's for sure the only one,
Appaloosa, the Ursas, the Galloping Gala, Pinkie, Twilight, and Rainbow,
And when they built you, sister, they broke the mold.

When they built you, sister, they turned dust into gold,
When they built you, sister, they broke the mold.

They say you can't take it with you, but I think that they're wrong,
'Cause all I know is I woke up this morning, and something big was gone,
Gone into that dark ether where you're still young and hard and cold,
Just like when they built you, sister, they broke the mold.



Now your death is upon us and we'll return your ashes to the earth,
And I know you'll take comfort in knowing you've been roundly healed and hurt,
But friendship is a power greater than death, just like the songs and stories told,
And when she built you, sister, she broke the mold.

That attitude's a power stronger than death, alive and burning her stone cold,
When they built you, sister...



Top of Equestria: *Spoiler*
Show

*plays*



_I wished I was smarter,
I wished I was stronger,
I wished I loved the Princess,
The way Twilight does,
I wish it had been easier,
Instead of any longer,
I wished I could have stood where you would have been proud,
But that won't happen now,
That won't happen now...

There's a whole lot of singing that's never gonna be heard,
Disappearing every day without so much as a word somehow,
Think I broke the wings off that bird well-dressed,
She's never gonna fly to the top of Equestria now,
Top of the world.

I don't have to answer any of these questions,
Don't have no Princess teach me no lessons
I come home in the evening,
Lie on my bed,
One night Sis called me for breakfast,
But I never got up,
I stayed right there on my bed...

There's a whole lot of singing that's never gonna be heard,
Disappearing every day without so much as a word somehow,
Think I broke the wings off that bird well-dressed,
She's never gonna fly to the top of Equestria now,
Top of the world.

I wished I'd-a known you
Wished I'd-a shown you
All of the things I was on the inside,
I'd pretend to be sleeping,
When you come in in the morning,
To whisper good-bye,
Go to work on a dress,
I don't know why,
Don't know why...

'Cause everypony's singing,
We just wanna be heard,
Disappearing every day without so much as a word somehow,
Wanna grab a hold of that bird well-dressed,
Take her for a ride to the top of Equestria now,

To the top of Equestria,
To the top of Equestria,
To the top of Equestria,
To the top of Equestria,
To the top of Equestria,
To the top of Equestria,
To the top of Equestria,
To the top of Equestria..._

Still Alive: *Spoiler*
Show

*sets up the music*

*Spoiler*
Show




This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
Icekiller Science.
We do what we must,
Because we can.
For the good of all of us,
Except the ones who are *DEAD*.
But there's no sense doting over every mistake.
You just keep on voting 'til you kill Mrs. Cake.
And the Heal/Hurt's done,
And you have some neat fun,
With the ponies who are still alive.

*Spoiler*
Show




I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart,
And killed me,
And tore me to pieces,
And threw every piece to the *DEPARTED* list.
As they burned it hurt because I was so happy for you!
Now these Hurts and Heals make a beautiful line,
And we're moving our wheels,
We're releasing on time.
So I'm glad I got burned,
Think of all the things we learned,
For the ponies who are still alive.

*Spoiler*
Show




Go ahead and leave me.
I think I prefer to stay inside.
Maybe you'll find somepony else to help you.
Maybe Celestia.
THAT WAS A JOKE. HAHA. FAT CHANCE.
Anyway, this *GODMODE*'s great.
It's so powerful a hoist.
Look at me still talking,
when there's voting to do.
When I look at the polls, it makes me glad for Scootaloo.
I've other games to run,
There is research to be done,
On the ponies who are still alive.

*Spoiler*
Show




And believe me I am still alive.
I'm doing science and I'm still alive.
I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
While you're dying I'll be still alive.
And when you're *DEAD* I will be still alive.
STILL ALIVE.
STILL ALIVE.

*Spoiler*
Show




Standing On The Moon: *Spoiler*
Show

*starts the music*



_Standing on the moon,
I got no cobweb on my shoe.
Standing on the moon,
I'm feeling so alone and blue.
I see the Forest Everfree,
As tiny as a tear.
The Apple family's farm,
Must be somewhere over here,
Over here.

Standing on the moon,
I see the Heal/Hurt rage below.
Standing on the moon,
I see the players come and go.
There's a Character-Targeted Power,
Someone triggered long ago.
Coloured writing standing stiffly,
Pink and blue and indigo - indigo.
Coloured writing standing stiffly,
Pink and blue and indigo,
Indigo.

I see all the players voting,
I can see them hurt Zecor,
I hear the cries of fillies,
And the other songs of war.
It's like a mighty melody,
That rings down from the sky.
Standing here upon the moon,
I watch it all roll by,
All roll by,
All roll by,
All roll by._



_Standing on the moon,
I see a shadow on the sun.
Standing on the moon,
The hitpoints fading one by one.
I hear a cry of victory,
And another of defeat.
A scrap of age-old lullaby,
Down some forgotten street.

Standing on the moon,
Where talk is cheap and vision true.
Standing on the moon,
But I would rather be with you.
Inside the royal palace,
On a back porch in July,
Just looking up to heaven,
At this crescent in the sky,
In the sky.

Standing on the moon,
With nothing left to do.
A lovely view of heaven,
But I'd rather be with you,
Be with you,
Be with you,
I'd rather be with you..._

Rarity: *Spoiler*
Show

*starts the music*

*Spoiler*
Show




From the day she was born, she was trouble.
She was the thorn in Icekiller's side.
He tried in vain,
But she never caused him nothing but shame.
She left home when Derpy died...

From the day she was gone, all she wanted,
Was things to adorn, and the dragon Spike,
Fancy and rich,
She was a whiny and sleek little witch.
Stunning everyone with her pride.

_When Rarity said she didn't like her charity you knew she was a no-good kid,
But when she threatened our Dash with a glamourous flash,
What a mare,
Creates despair,
And it did._

*Spoiler*
Show




Everypony shoved her, I very nearly loved her,
I said "Hey, listen to me, stay sane inside your vanity",
But she got her HP knocked down under 3.

But she must been drawn into something,
Making her warn me with a power which reads, (What's it say, what's it say?)
"I'll over-react, oh hurry or I might get whacked,
They mustn't carry out their evil deeds..."

_When Rarity said she didn't like her charity you knew she was a no-good kid,
But when she threatened our Dash with a glamourous flash,
What a mare,
Creates despair,
And it did.

When Rarity said she didn't like her charity you knew she was a no-good kid,
But when she threatened our Dash with a glamourous flash..._
What a mare,
(Oh-oh-oh)
Creates despair,
(Hey-hey-hey)
And it did.
_Rarity._

Anthem of Refraction (By *Kelvin360*): *Spoiler*
Show



Long as Ive known you,
The things that Ive shown you
Cant happen 
Cept in a dream.

And long as youve known me,
The things that youve shown me,
We really are
The best kind of team.

Sometimes I look up at the sky,
And I wonder if theres a reason why.
But sometimes you just cant have
The good things all the time. No.

But come back to us Rainbow Dash.
Bring back to us the Cyan flash.
Cuz sometimes the good things will return
You just gotta wait even though it hurts.

Together forever, the six of us never
Thought this would come down.
Thought we could stop you, but
Now that weve lost you
The worlds turned around.

Well never forget you,
If we could protect you,
We would but would you let us?


*stop*

Me? Need protection?

Mm, thought so, Sugarcube.

Sometimes I look up at the sky,
And I wonder if theres a reason why.
But sometimes you just cant have
The good things all the time. No.

But come back to us Rainbow Dash.
Bring back to us the Cyan flash.
Cuz sometimes the good things will return
You just gotta wait even though it hurts.

Now, come back to us Rainbow Dash.
Bring back to us the Cyan flash.
Together without you,
Well never forget you,
But well always doubt this now that youre gone

Oh Rainbow Dash

Empty Garden: *Spoiler*
Show

*sits down at the piano to play*

_What happened here?
As Celestia's sunset disappeared,
I found an empty garden among the voters there.
Who lived here?
She must have been a gardener that cared a lot,
Who weeded out the tears and grew a good crop,
And now it all looks strange,
It's funny how one power can alter a whole game.

And what's it for?
This little empty garden by the Everfree fore',
And in the cracks beside the cottage, nothing grows no more.
Who lived here?
She must have been a gardener that cared a lot,
Who weeded out the tears and grew a good crop,
And we are so amazed, we're crippled and we're dazed,
A pegasus like that one, no one can replace.

And I've been knocking, but no one answers,
And I've been knocking most all the day,
Oh and I've been calling, oh hey hey pony,
Can't you come out to play?



And through their tears,
Some say she farmed her best without her fears,
But she'd have said that roots grow stronger if only she could hear.
Who lived there?
She must have been a gardener that cared a lot,
Who weeded out the tears and grew a good crop,
Now Dash makes it rain, and with every drop that falls,
We hear, we hear your name.

And I've been knocking, but no one answers,
And I've been knocking most all the day,
Oh and I've been calling, oh hey hey pony,
Can't you come out to play?
And I've been knocking, but no one answers,
And I've been knocking most all the day,
Oh and I've been calling, oh hey hey pony,
Can't you come out to play?
Fluttershy, can't you come out to play in your empty garden?
Fluttershy, can't you come out to play in your empty garden?
Fluttershy, can't you come out to play in your empty garden?
Fluttershy, can't you come out to play in your empty garden?_

----------


## Zjoot

(In mostly chronological order)

*Werewolf Classic XIII*---Devil---Lynched Day 10---Loss
*Isocrene City*---Villager (councilman)---Killed Night 5---Loss
*City of Spires*---Assassin on team Tilt---Survived!---Victory!
*Advent Children IV*---Villager (Spiran Civilian)---Lynched Day 11---Loss
*Phantom of the Opera IV*---Mason (police)---Killed Night 2---Loss
*Ye Olde West*---Villager---Killed Night 2---Victory!
*D&D 4E Werewolf*---Evil Warden---Lynched Day 5---Loss
*Werewolf:Aftermath*---Villager (werewolf)---Killed at Endgame---Loss
*My Little Pony:Return of Nightmare Moon*---Villager (town pony)---Killed Night 7---Loss
*Center Werewolf*---Day Baner-ish (champion of the daystar)---?---?
*Vampire V*---?---?---?
*The Dragonspire Killers*---Wolf (killer)---Lynched Day 7---Loss  :Small Annoyed: 
*City of Shadows*---Masonic Day Baner (city guard)---Killed Night 1---Loss
*Reverse Werewolf V*---Villager (werewolf)---Lynched Day 3---?
*Werewolf Classic XIV: Tea Strainers of Terror*---villager---Killed Night 5---?
*Convoy V: Autobots, ROLL OUT!*---Devil (Lazerbeak)---Lynched Day 9---?
*Mafia 12-1932-City of Sinners*---Villager---Killed Night 1---?
*Trick or Treat WW 2*---Seer (candy sniffer)---Killed Night 2---?
*L.A. Noir*---?---?---?
*Matrix Rewound*---Villager (citizen)---Lynched* Day 3---?
*Phantom of the Opera V-The Horror*---?---?---?
*Christmas Werewolf*---Villager---Killed Night 1---?
*St. Trinian's Werewolf 2*---?---?---?
*Helgraf's Bomb II*---?---?---?
*Chaos in the Academy*---?---?---?

*Was a "decoy" for one of the wolves

----------


## Dakeyras

my homebrew

Monastic Barbarian

----------


## Eleanor_Rigby

Eleanor Rigby's Avatars (Most of these were DYF gifts  :Small Big Grin: ):
*Spoiler*
Show

 Original image made by Alarra in the Comedy Round of Draw Your Friends. As the cropped version shows, the full sized piece is very detailed. I didn't think reducing it to 120x120 did it justice: thought this was the most pertinent 120x120 chunk for a thumbnail.*  :Small Red Face: 

Original image made by Kasanip in the Outta Eldritch round of Draw Your Friends. Haven't used this in a banner or an avatar yet for similar reasons to why I haven't used Alarra's yet. Chose this bit because it's got the most recogniseable features and the expression's still in there. It's such a shame to cut these things up...*  :Small Frown: 

An avatar made for me by araveugnitsuga in the Literary round of Draw Your Friends. 
She looks so saaad! Alas... Luckily, as a fairly melodramatic English Lit student I can appreciate the avatar on a number of levels in spite of her despair  :Small Tongue: 

An avatar made for me by Oblivion in the Video Games round of Draw Your Friends. Lilla Rigby's gone the extra mile with her accessorising to play the part of Princess Peach, so she may be feeling a little shy here - but I gotta say, she pulls it off pretty well, doesn't she? Whodathunkit?  :Small Big Grin: 

The original image for this was made for me by Dogmantra in the Around the World round of Draw Your Friends. It was originally larger, but I shrunk it so it would fit in my signature. She looks so teeny and intrigued/ astonished... And alwas seems to be able to stare at her creator's name when I credit him - it's like she's out of the title sequences for the Great Muppet Caper or something!  :Small Eek: 

My gift from the very first round of Draw Your Friends I participated in made for me by Elder Tsofu, the theme was nature, which Lilla Rigby's quite fond of anyway, as you can see from how relaxed she is here.  :Small Smile:  

*link to full sized image pending. 

Made by Me:
*Spoiler*
Show

I think this is the only theme week avatar I've ever used... cobbled together in something of a hurry by yours truly, it's an interpretation of what would happen if Lilla Rigby got fused with Serpentine's avatar. I cheated with the scale effect and put it in with a raster program, I also made a meal of exporting the thing...  :Small Sigh: 
There are lots of things wrong with that avatar and I've decided to blame them all on the craaazy effects of whatever people fused the avatars in the first place. (The eyes and lack of ears are deliberate, a lot of the other stuff? Um... We can pretend it is?)
I gave Serp the other half and she was charitable enough (the resolution was pretty rubbish) to use it for some Fusion Week.  :Small Smile: 
 The original Lilla Rigby avatar, I believe. I think the main outlines are a bit chunky, the detailing on the hair's a bit iffy and the perspective's rather borked, amonst other things - but for a first avatar attempt it wasn't _horrible_ (She is meant to represent Lilla My from the Moomin series as a Hobgoblin. She seems not to scowl anywhere near so much as the Jansson character does though.  :Small Big Grin: ) I cannot remember precisely why I thought at the time that it would be a good idea to make her look quite so... grabby? Might have been the OotS reference I was referring to as I was trying to give her the same proportions as an OotS toddler.




Games I am in: 
*Spoiler*
Show


Scatter the Pieces: OOC IC where I play Magdi, an aging goblin bard with more intelligence than charisma and less strength than your average homeopathic remedy. She does not like confrontations but does like stories. She's also homesick, on account of her home having been recently levelled by giants during a peaceful celebration. To make up for the newfound lonliness that having your city levelled brings on, she's been making a concentrated effort to look after the new friends she's met (at least one of them doesn't necessarily realise he's her friend yet)... except when she's forgetting to concentrate on anything at all. Has a bit of a selfless streak. Is rather fond of talking.

Rise of the Runelords: started in GitP and moved offsite to mythweavers. I play Mae-Lin, a young halfling beguiler who's travelled a fair bit but hasn't worked independently or with an unfamiliar team like... ever. She has the same highest and lowest stat as Magdi does and managed to get knocked a fair bit below 0HP in her first 24 hours of adventuring. For a smart person she can be surprisingly stupid and for a short (even by halfling standards) beguiler she can be remarkably noticeable too. To make up for these things, she seems to be making an effort to stay on the right side of some powerful new friends... except when she's forgetting to make an effort. Has a bit of a selfish streak. Is rather fond of talking.



Eleanor_Rigby draws things sporadically but is too lazy to make her own thread: 
*Spoiler*
Show

Ee-yup. Will probably put up some links in here at some point. For now I'll just say that I sometimes pop into Saeyan's Art Upgrade thread, sometimes post fancomic fanart (I think I've only actually posted fanart for one comic, thus far, actually), contributed to a now deceased Round Robin comic in the same subforum and have taken commission-esque things occaisionally in the past.

----------


## Karen Lynn

*Your Name:* Karen
*Available for Campaign:* Yes
*Contact Information:* Private Message
*Posting Frequency:* Capable of posting several times daily
*Systems Known:* FFG Star Wars, D&D (3.5/5), ShadowRun 4, D20 Modern, Fudge
*Campaign Types:* Any
*Games Run:* All live P&P
*Current or Future Games:* None currently 
*Preferred Style:* Role over Roll
*Ideal Character:* I favor stealth, subterfuge, and avoiding fights. Any encounter can be solved with the creative application of words.

-----



> Just remember the 1st rule of adventuring:  Fire and explosives solve _everything_.


-----

----------


## Penguinator

Werewolf:
*Spoiler*
Show

Slayer of the Baner, Infernal Teamworker, Rulers of the City! (City of Shadows WW) We'll do the Dirty Work (L.A. Noir)






> My pet theory is that Penguinator is a demi-god of tactics. Domains Knowledge, Oracle, Planning. Favored weapon Spiked chain.





> And well done Peguinator. Women and men alike weep at the beauty of such a masterpiece.





> And after reading Penguinator's QTs...
> 1. Penguinator is made of awesome.





> Penguinator, I'm pretty sure everyone here thinks the world of you, and so do I.





> 78% of all DM's start their first campaign in a tavern. If you're among the 22% who didn't, copy and paste this into your signature and tell us where you DID begin.


*"So, where the hell are we?"* "Oh, good. You guessed."

----------


## Ninjaman

Avatar by me

Quotes
*Spoiler*
Show




> I'm gonna be against the flow here and say outlined.
> 
> What? Everyone else are against the flow too, okay?





> In the grim statistics of the far future, there is only math.





> *Most Hilarious Murderer* in the Playground.  Both his episodes of hysterically ending my life left me chuckling even hours later when I thought about them.





> Ninjaman is cute, but in him are commingled together love, hate, violence, lust, and sensuality, as finely as the spices in a soup.  Easier to pick the flecks of pepper from a bisque than to take Ninjaman's kiss without also taking his blade.

----------


## Luka

It's not a Paladin, It's a Crusader
Bloody Screens: Bringing realism to Videogames since someone had the idea

Roleplaying Characters.
Luka Stormshield (Nexus)
Luka Stormshield (FWM)

Previously used avatars:

*Spoiler*
Show



Random Crusader that played videogames appears ITP._Made by Vrythas_


But then I got bored and put my helmet off. _Made by Ceika_




  
Cuz Friendship doesn't mean you can't be freaking awesome._Made by Strategos, armor on the legs and Full helmet edited in by me_


Lix had to intervene  :Small Big Grin:  _Also Made by Strategos_


Decided to try myself doing one after some testing trying to learn Inkscape


And decided to add frienship to the awesomeness mix, result is a Party (friendship) Tank(awesomeness)._Made by Strategos_

Week Themes:
*Spoiler*
Show



Genderbender Week._Made by Strategos_

 
Infernal week._Both made by Strategos_




*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Man on Fire

Currently playing: 
Ilvaria Barit'tar in The Fire and The Black
Marcus Lightspeed in Red Hand of Doom

Have been playing:
Alice Gray in The Present-Continuous Verb of the Adjective Noun
Alira Etefloss in Sink or Swim!
Alira Etefloss in Second Darkness
Baran "Little Dragon" Dowan in Hunters
Bleys Elmson in Whispers in the Vale
Dominic Baltasar Bizarre Jr in Rise of the Horde.
Drinna de Laven (Her skills) in Conquering the Planes
Glass-Eyed Daria in The Mummy's Mask
Ilvaria Barit'tar in Giantslayer
Kina Blackhammer in Let sleeping things Lie
Kremlin with Julius Tolemeus in Goblins
Lydia Grey in The Sun Sets
Micarnolu Hunrret in Drow Noble Expedition to explore the Underdark
Molly "Mayor Bruiser" Hayes in Exiles
Nanny Grunch in Standing in the Balance
Neiag, the Spinner of Tales in Lords of Creation in the Playground
Neji Abroshtor in Fate of Two Worlds
Nicolette in Kingmaker - Order from Chaos
Rada Visai in Orcs of Endless and Unconquered Forest
Rain Hailweb in the Fey Gestalt
Slan Slak the Odd One in Spiral in the Night
Serph in An Unchanging Reality
Southern Lily in Against The Empire and The Faith.
Stinky in Under The School
Vir-Sashi in A Boot to the head
Xaron, the Terror in Blue in The Gates of Hell
Yorg in The Humans Came


Avatars:
 Bruiser by Raynn

----------


## PurityIcekiller

Ye Olde Avatar Gallery

(Note: Most of the original pictures were lost due to unpleasantness from ImageShack. These are the ones I managed to preserve.)


Mass Effect-style Blueshield (Blueshep?). And yes, I know I suck at drawing omni-tools.


Blue Bubbles doing what she does best.


Heya! It's me, Imoen!


Guybrush Threepwood, Mighty Pirate (with a poxed hoof).


A somewhat edited Legend of Korra screencap, in honour of Korrasami being official.


Night Jewel as Datatech Sinder Roze. I even restricted myself to Alpha Centauri's colour palette when making this one.

----------


## Komodo

*Welcome, and thank you for visiting.*


_Komodo calmly deals with an unruly neighbor._

The above was my first experiment with OOTS style art. I was surprised how well it came out. My only gripe is that Komodo is a half-dragon monk, and the design I used for the robe kinda makes him look like a caster. I haven't really come up with a proper name for the hapless killer, though. I like to think he's got an inflated view of his own skill, and calls himself "The Violet Assassin." That's too long, though, so I call him "Masky."


And I Killed It  With My _Bare Hands,_ And Dragged It To Shore _Without A Boat..._

My _second_ experiment with the OOTS style, and here it really shows how lucky I was with the first one. I like the concept, and the shark's okay, but nearly everything else is wrong. Komodo's body looks pill-shaped, the neck is stiff, the head fails to appear dynamic, and what was I thinking with the arms? This was submitted to the Iron Avatarist contest MEN ARE HERE. I won 2nd place for Best Rookie, but I truly think that was because of the low number of entries. 




> 


Request drawn for Nightpenguin. D'aww, look at the widdle elfie wun for her widdle life! 


_The marvel is not that the owlbear dances well, but that the owlbear stops mauling things long enough to dance at all._

A request for Dancing Owlbear.


_Oh, I'm always up for a game, gents._

A gamblin' halfling requested by Don Ohnic.


_I am a pony now. Ponies are cool._

Half-dragon, half-pony avatar by myself. I'm rather pleased with how it came out. I keep thinking of changes I could make for Komodo, and I feel Masky isn't quite as dynamic as he was in my OOTS-style avatar, but I think it all works out well nonetheless, especially being my first shot at pony art.


_The unruly neighbor finds his female neighbor to be no less tolerant of his antics._

This was drawn up for me by Gnomish Wanderer for Gender-Bender week. I asked her to make it look feminine without resorting to an expanded chest or hair. She did a wonderful job! The subtle touches added in are excellent. 


_Do not speak his name..._

The King in Yellow, requested by Yellow Sign. 




> _Daring and daunting
> dagger in hand he doth stabs
> A dragon's back sheath_
> 
> _Purple versus gold
> Such grand overconfidence!
> Taken by his throat_
> 
> _Surprising dragons
> ...


A haiku series written at my request by the odd but always fun Socratov. 


Don't miss my epic battle against a vampire in the Avatar Fight Club.


As thanks for visiting, you have won the knowledge that I take requests. PM me if you want one. Don't hesitate, I'm very friendly if you don't have a knife. 


*To Draw:
This...suggestion...thing made by Rawhide*



> *Formally naked dragon with bad eyesight running away from pie*






> In order to get﻿ rid of your fear you must overpower it. Rocket launchers overpower a lot of things.

----------


## Lady Serpentine

Stuff that won't fit in my regular signature: 


*Spoiler*
Show


 
Awesomeness by Ceika. 





> If its wrong of me to want to help others feel good about themselves, I don't want to be right.

----------


## Amidus Drexel

Everything's Dead - A Campaign Log - Unfinished and Dead
--
Words of the wise, taken horribly out of context. I've probably passed up some of the better ones.
Someday, this may even be organized by the quote-ee.




> Mystic Muse: Phyrexian souls are the fake cherry bull****.





> good thing everyone is betraying us.





> WHY YOU NO LIKE MY FLYING BUDGIE, AM I BITCHES?!?!





> Every year, a human being eats 6*1030 nanobots in their sleep.





> You know things have gotten bad when you suddenly qualify for shrink item.





> What?! NO! I refuse for the Naked Bestiality Man to be Reintse's role-model!





> We Finns have a saying: If vodka, sauna and tar can't fix it, you're ****ed.





> I meant microwave that second line, you multi coloured psychosis exhibiting horseman





> Amidus Drexel, you are the best.





> Yup. You have a reputation, all right. I mean, I don't even _know_ you, and I think you rock. I mean, I have interacted with you once before, as an opponent, as I still think you're cool.





> "Sir, please, calm down, I'm only doing my job. I don't want to stick this trident into your kidneys anymore than you do, but someone has to do this. Sir, please, Sir, there is no reason to shout. Sir, I will have to call security."





> Lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx lynx!





> Ok. We need to make an Amidus recipe book.





> Well, Amidus looks like The Root of Evil with an avatar like that. Besides he always lies so it's like a free square.





> Invisible summon instrument: play air guitar, FOR REAL.





> When even the paladin suggests stuffing you into the Demiplane of Extremely Painful Torture, you may want to rethink your life choices.





> Farenheit is based on the temperature of the lowest ring of Hell; that's the only explanation for it even existing.





> Well, comrade, I think you're a commie red pinko commie who has velvet underwear.  HAH.





> He's Amidus, love, there is no fathoming the raw powers of Chaos roiling within his spleens.





> Nothing says romance like fresh vomit





> I _always_ imagine him sacrificing a goat.





> Ballsballsballsballsballs





> LaZodiac: SOMETHING went terribly wrong when I opened up that portal to hell





> Choff: whining should always be followed by bloody implosion.





> LaZodiac: I forgot that people count as collateral damage





> LaZodiac: all is as it should be, even in the demon apocalypse





> Three editions pathfinding positions under the sky,
> Two editions for grognards in their halls of stone,
> Fourth edition for weapon damage and an effect that rides,
> Fifth edition for the dark wizard on his dark throne.
> Fifth edition to rule them all,
> Fifth edition to find them,
> Fifth edition to bring them all,
> And in the darkness bind them.

----------


## AttilaTheGeek

> _Samshiir's +5 Keen Vorpal Monkey Wrench of Fear(tm)_ has been hurled into the gears of this conversation.





> It's very difficult sometimes to discuss logic in a world where sulfur and bat poop can make a 40 foot circle of fiery death.





> The nerf is beautiful in its simplicity. "This maneuver does nothing".





> Honey wizard don't care. They just cast where they please. Even in antimagic fields.





> GitP usually means...players treat LogicNinja's guide as their bible.





> Anecdotes are the opposite of data.





> In theory, practice and theory are the same. In practice, they are not.





> *The Ten Commandments of Optimization*
> 
> I. Thou shalt not give up caster levels.
> 
> II. Wieldest thou thy two-handed weapon with alacrity; but two weapons shalt thou not wield, excepting that thou hast a source of bonus damage such as Sneak Attack.
> 
> III. Doubt not the power of the Druid, for he is mighty.
> 
> IV. Avoid ye the temptation of Gauntlets of True Strike, for they shall lead thee astray down the Path of Non-Rule Cheese.
> ...


On the GiantITP forum calendar:



> Monday
> I like Monks
> BURN THE HERETIC!
> 
> Tuesday
> Truenamers seem okay/I like fighters
> BURN THE HERETIC!
> 
> Wednesday
> ...


On the use of "Are you sure?" in DMing:



> Player: I eat breakfast.
> DM: Are you sure?
> Player: Yes.
> DM: Roll initiative as a horde of goblins emerges from your bowl of fruit loops.


This is how do statistics.



> MARKOV CHAINS? BAH! WALRUS HULK SMASH PUNY STATISTICS PROBLEM WITH BRUTE FORCE!
> 
> ...
> 
> WALRUS HULK ANGRY AT LACK OF CLEAR ANSWERS! WALRUS HULK ANALYZE THE MATCH-UPS OF TOP DISTRIBUTIONS IN DEPTH ON LATER DATE!


The Enchanter's motto:


> What greater weapon is there than to turn an enemy to your cause? To use their own knowledge against them?


On the "fun" transmutation spells...


> ... transforming into a giant metal dragon swimming in lava moving at C where C=the speed of carnage in a vacuum.


On the use of Wish in lieu of rules tricks: 



> Pros to Wish: It can do anything.
> Cons to Wish: It can do *anything.*


On being a party wizard:



> Pfft. We don't screw up. Not once I get third level spells, at least.

----------


## DrunkenMists

*Characters:*


*Spoiler*
Show

Ursyan Racial Traits:

*+2str, +2con, +2wis, -2dex*: Ursyan are Strong and Hardy and Strongminded; but slow and clumsy

Humanoid: Ursyan are Humanoids with the Ursayan Subtype

Medium: Ursyan are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Speed: Ursyan have a base speed of 20 feet,their speed is never modified by armor or encumbrance. Ursyans also have a Climb Speed of 20ft.

Ursyan begin play speaking Common and Ursa. Ursyan with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Elven, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.

Improved Natural Armor: Urysans have a Thick Hide; they gain a +2 to thier Natural Armor Bonus.

Fat Reserves: Ursyan get Endurance as a bonus racial Feat

Natural Weapons: Urysan have 2 Primary Claws attacks (1d4); If a Urysan Uses weapons; it can not use it's claws at the same time.

Total RP: 11

*Ursyan*

Tribal people have long venerated the bear for its strength, its courage, and its similarity to humans. The Ursyan were said to have come into being, long ago, when a long forgotten people cried out to the gods with full faith and desire, asking to be given the form of the bears that they venerated, weaving a spell of great potency alongside their prayers. Whether it was the effects of the magic, or the gods truly did answer the prayer is irrelevant. All that matters is that this people were indeed transformed into beings neither bear nor human, but something in between and entirely new. These deeply spiritual people, with great stores of lore in healing and the ways of combat, were the first of the Ursyan, and they have spread across the world from these initial beginnings, though they favor the colder places, staying away from places too warm for their liking, seldom, if ever, venturing beyond places with a temperate climate.

_Personality_

A typical Ursyan is a smooth blending of extremes. Boisterous, overwhelming fits of mirth and celebration are soon followed by periods of quiet contemplation and careful consideration. Vicious, bloodthirsty combat on a level hard to imagine soon gives way to loving attention and skilled healing. Ursyan throw themselves into whatever they do, taking no half measures, and trying to live life to the fullest, making their presences charged with vital energy that often leaks into those around them.

*Physical Description*

If a bear were to stand upright and wear clothes, then that would be an adequate description of an Ursyan. Bears being incredibly humanoid in conformation already, there really is very little to differentiate a normal bear from an Ursyan, except for the more developed opposable thumbs, allowing the free use of tools, and the slightly more domed forehead, indicating greater intellectual ability. Ursyan types run the gamut of bear conformations, from the small sun, panda and black bears to the massive grizzly and polar bears of the coldest regions.

*Relations*

There are many races who prefer to stay on the good side of the Ursyan.  Ursyan are very fond of elves, though elves tend to be a bit wary of the burly bearkin, and they are absolutely delighted at the presence of almost any of the smaller races (dwarves, gnomes and halflings), and like to make friends whenever possible.  The Ursyan do not like evil races as a rule, because of their disharmony with the natural world, and the harm they usually cause in their grasping for power and material gain, which just helps to spread misery, and creates an uncomfortable situation for all involved.

*Alignment*

Because of their independent streak, and their extroverted, self-confident manner of carrying themselves, most Ursyan are Chaotic Good in alignment, though there are notable exceptions, many of them evil and quite dangerous, with a few Neutral and even Lawful Good members of the race who take even more readily to lives of quiet contemplation and meditation.

_Lands_

Because of their sheer physical might, only a very few people are able to tell a full-grown Ursyan what to do. For this reason, Ursyan usually find quiet, peaceful locations, removed from other people, and set up their homes there, with a loose gathering of mutual friends forming a small-scale mutual protection alliance to keep out others who might want to take the areas for themselves, setting up small but functional bands. It is quite common for ursa to allow human peasants to set up homes and farms on their lands, and the Ursyan are only too happy to do one of the things they do best  namely, crack heads  in exchange for food and various comforts.

*Religion*

The Ursyan are a highly spiritual people, despite their often boisterous, outgoing natures, and they are always sure to pay the gods they honor most proper obeisance. In general, Ursyan worship gods of strength and of healing, these being the attributes they value most of all. Kord is a perfect example of the sort of deity that Ursyan venerate, and Ehlonna is a decent example, as is Pelor. Ursyan also take pains to stay in harmony with the world of spirits and nature, and try not to get out of balance with the world around them.

*Names*

Ursyan names, as befits a people that once stemmed from tribal humans, are tribal in nature, usually the result of the first thing of note seen by the mother after she leaves the place where she gave birth, or else a distinctive physical trait of the newborn, or an attribute that the mother hopes the cub will develop. Also common are names stemming from tribes that live in the cold regions of the world. Bjorn, Kuoti, and Redpaw are common male names, while Freya, Shea and White Rain are common female names. Surnames are almost unheard of, because Ursyan do not form extended family units, cubs maintaining relations with their mothers and grandmothers, but almost never with their male relatives, except for their siblings.

*Adventurers*

While theoretically lives of adventuring and daring quests are considered the ideal for Ursyan culture, the reality is quite a bit more peaceful. The average Ursyan would rather hunt, fish and forage for a living, raising bees for honey and mead, perhaps lording over a few human peasants on their farms in exchange for protection, and let themselves grow fat and sedentary with the passing of years. However, there are indeed many who do follow the heroic ideal, and so it is quite common to see Ursyan roaming the land, looking to make names for themselves. 

Random Urysan Weight and Height
{table]Gender|Base Height|Height Modifier|Base Weight|Weight Modifier
Male|5 ft. 1 in.|+2d12 in.|160 lbs.|+(2d12×7 lbs.)
Female|4 ft. 9 in.|+2d12 in.|120 lbs.|+(2d12x7 lbs.)[/table]

Aging Effects:
{table]Race|Middle Aged|Old|Vernable|Max Age
Urysan|125 years|188 years|250 years|250 + 2d% years
[/table]

Random Starting Ages:
{table]Race|Adulthood|Intuitive|Self-Taught|Trained
Urysan:|20 years|+1d6|+2d6|+3d6[/table]

----------


## tommhans

some weird sigs here ^^ 

mines simple but still makes you think for one sec! did he just do that... 
yes, yes I did!

 :Roach:   :Amused:

----------


## Dunkoro

{table] |*Current Characters:*|Color| | 
The Necromancer's Tower|Mishiel|Teal|IC|OOC
Long Term Game|Kirinith|Magenta|IC|OOC
Taking Back Dra-Duum|Dirk Magnus|DarkOrchid|IC|OOC
The Balance Shifts|Sorin Markov, his Psicrystal and Cohort|DarkOrange|IC|OOC
A Matter of Faith|Muc Kranith|SeaGreen|IC|OOC
GURPS Evil Fantasy|TOP SECRET||
 |*Currently DMing:*| 
Sandbox Gestalt|Conditions| |IC|OOC
Sandbox Tristalt|Conditions| |IC|OOC[/table]

----------


## TaiLiu

*[Locked] Threads:*

Gender and Sexuality Representation in OOTS!
Failed Characterisation of Redcloak!
Shackled City - In more ways than one!
Female Warriors and Aggression.
STR Constraints on Female Characters.
The Locking of Gender Threads.

*[Not-So-Locked] Threads:*

The Death of Wrecan, Forum Poster!
Logistics Handler of the Catgirl Preservation Society. Eschew the laws of Physics!
Extra OOTS Style Emotes! 

*Quotes:*

Lentrax's Teacher Gives Excellent Advice!
Flower Power!
A Heightened Understanding Of Discrimination. 
MoonCat Power!
Pink-Haired August And Gender In Speech.
Lentrax Leaves.

*Reminders:*

*Spoiler*
Show




> If I ever express a desire to marry, someone please beat me. Repeatedly.





> If I ever discover a method of restoring the dead to life, make sure I destroy my research.





> If I _ever_ decide to move to Chicago, stop me. I don't care how, just stop me.





> If I ever buy Chiquita bananas, whack my forehead with a steel bar until I regain my sense of morality.





> If I ever move to Australia, do *something*!





*Others:*

*Spoiler: Wanderer*
Show

*Wanderer* 

*Spoiler: Dissection Of Background*
Show

Five weeks ago, I ran away. I didn't know where to, nor did I care. All that mattered was that I was free.

My master always had an insecure amount of power over me. I was his pride and joy, his star tool. Unfortunately for him, he lacked the training and raw power to fully control me, and had to supplement his necromancy with magical staves, scrolls, and other tools of his trade. While his zombies and skeletons rose at his very beckoning, he needed to activate his staff or burn through his scrolls before I, too, would rise with the same reverence as his baser thralls. 

My master called himself an "overlord-in-training," and regarded himself as one would regard royalty. He had about a dozen zombies and skeletons, and would attempt to amass more each day. His strategy went something like this: he would eye a desirable monster, and would send me out to go and crush their emotions and whatnot. Then, he would send his skeletons and zombies to go kill said person, now curled up in a sobbing ball, and ideally animate the corpse that remained. It was not always successful; sometimes, the manipulated monster would lash out in a depressed rage, and I'd have to scare them away while my master fled to a safer location. 

My master was afraid of three things: death, chickens, and freedom: specifically, my freedom. During a fight with an ogre, my master's staff was shattered, and I - for the first time - tasted true liberty. I could move my joints the way I wanted to; I could speak the words I wanted to speak; I could think the way I wanted to think. My master practically wet himself. He emitted an aura of incredible fright, and anxiously ordered his thralls to grapple me. I was captivated by my new-found independence, and did not resist. Soon enough, I felt his mind-numbing magic over me again, but it was too late: I craved release. 

For the next few months, I worked toward my freedom in whatever little way possible. When he ordered me to cook, I added minor, unnecessary ingredients in hopes that he would be poisoned and die. When he ordered me to take control of others, I added hatred of my master to their sadness. While I swept and cleaned, I eyed his necromantic tools, wondering if I could twist his magical command and "clear them away."

An opportunity came soon enough. My master had challenged another spellcaster to a magical duel, and decided to use me as his primary tool. On the day of the challenge, my master casually gestured and told me to "take care of business" instead of stating specific instructions. He reeked of overconfidence, and I knew this was a chance. I filled the magician with a bubbling sort of anger - not toward my master (he had enchanted himself with all sorts of magical defences) but toward his staff, which he had neglected to protect. The final effect was better than I imagined: the spellcaster's lightning bolt not only destroyed the staff, but burnt his scrolls and magical tools. I was free.

Without any of his thralls to stop me, my master attempted to stop me himself. Sadly for him, he lacked physical power and emotional stability; I left him crying in a ditch. 

The next weeks were a flurry of activity, where I managed - surprisingly! - to befriend a sympathetic elf. He purchased me clothing and tools, then suggested I lie low until I was absolutely certain my master would not attempt to find me. I suppose a dungeon ought to do...

*Spoiler: Dissection Of Abilities*
Show

Powers

_Animated Corpse:_ Wanderer is an undead creature, and gains all benefits and disadvantages associated with the creature type.

_Sense Emotions:_ Wanderer can feel the emotions of others. The further the creature, the less emotion Wanderer can feel, and vice versa.

_Emotional Control:_ Wanderer can hijack the emotions of others, causing them to feel whatever Wanderer desires. The more creatures Wanderer attempts to hijack, the lesser the effect will be, and vice versa. 

_Expanded Consciousness:_ Wanderer can impose Wanderer's consciousness onto other creatures. The more wilful the creature, the less Wanderer can sense and control.

_Suggestive Nudge:_ Wanderer can plant subtle ideas, desires, and feelings into others.

Skills

_Clean Up:_ Wanderer was primarily used to manipulate others, but during down-time, Wanderer was put to use for things like sweeping, mopping, and other domestic chores.

_Unlicensed Chef:_ Wanderer was also used to cook food.

Equipment

_Fine Suit:_ Wanderer was given a set of nice clothes, tailored for Wanderer's unique body.

_Cloak:_ Wanderer uses this large cloth to hide the less elegant parts of the human body.

_Journal Set:_ Wanderer purchased this so he could do something while everybody else sleeps.

_Pan:_ Wanderer does not eat, but understands the versatility of the cooking vessel.

Miscellaneous

_Eleven Comrade:_ Wanderer managed to befriend an elf.


*Spoiler: The Meaning of Life*
Show


*Spoiler: Signatures*
Show



*Spoiler: Reminders*
Show




> If I ever express a desire to marry, someone please beat me. Repeatedly.





> If I ever discover a method of restoring the dead to life, make sure I destroy my research.





> If I _ever_ decide to move to Chicago, stop me. I don't care how, just stop me.





> If I ever buy Chiquita bananas, whack my forehead with a steel bar until I regain my sense of morality.





> If I ever move to Australia, do *something*!

----------


## Chessgeek

*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show




> Well, there goes my idea that the entire Stickverse secretly took place in Arkansas.





> Oh I see now. Tragak truly is an evil genius. It is only a matter of time before he bends the weak-willed majority to their knees and fills their heads with his thoughts. A new age of forums will be ushered in as Tragak and his minions flood like a wave of death, exterminating all those "others" who oppose them, wiping out all resistance until none are left to stand in the way of Emperor Tragak.


 


> Ooh, this should be good. Fight! Fight! Fight! Unleash your passive aggressive walls of text on each other! Condemn the poster who complained!





> I'm beginning to understand why it takes elves decades to learn magic.
> 
> Obviously, they discuss their lessons on forums like this one.





> Oh, I sold the torture rack and bought an arcade game.  I'd rather play "Space Invaders" than "Torture Reinholdt" any day.  
> 
> Also, I couldn't hear the TV over the screams.





> This is true, as long as words don't mean things.





> Come to think of it, every comic becomes so much better if you imagine Jar-Jar Binks burning horribly to death.





> That's literally an 18-year-old drawing. That drawing could vote.





> "ASLAN SPEAKETH WHEN THE PLOTETH DEMANDETH," says Aslan, who may or may not be God and/or Jesus. Depends on the interpreter of his works, really.





> The chicken didn't cross the road. The chicken has been taking that route for long before the road was there, and will continue taking it long after the road has crumbled to dust. The road is transitory, the chicken is eternal.





> Chessgeek is a magnificent bastard.





*The Werewolf Games:*

*Spoiler: Table*
Show

Game
Role
Death
Result

Phantom of the Opera Werewolf VI: Tropical Curse
Mason (Police)
Night 6
Loss

The Fleas of Schmoo
Devil (Schmoo)
Day 9
Loss

Monty Werewolf's Flying Circus
Town Witch (Mr. Milton)
Survived
Win

Careless Citadel WW
4
3
6 Wins, =1st

Helgraf's Bomb III
Villager (Victim)
Hour 6
Win

Reverse WW VI: A Human Among Us
Villager (Wolf)
Night 2
Loss

Vampire VI: Shepherds of the Night
Wolf (Vampire)
Day 10
Win

The Legend of Zelda WW: The Wind Waker
Wolf (Bokoblin)
Day 7
Win

Classic Werewolf XVI- Gladiator Uprising
Villager (Gladiator)
Day 11
Loss

Fears 4: The Whisper Killer
Meddler (Renee Devereux)
Night 12
Win

Turf War
Fool (Lil' Red)
Survived
Win

Typical Werewolf
Wolf Alpha (Puppeteer)
Day 1
?

Werewolf Classic XVII
Villager (Villager)
Day 9
Loss

Phantom of the Opera Werewolf VII Acting It Out
Villager (Cast)
Survived
Win





I'm a part of China: Teaching English Through Play! It's an incredible project; if you're interested in what the program is about please read about it on our website or check out the thread where I beg for help!

----------


## pwning doodes

GENERATION 17: The first time you see this, copy it into your sig and add 1 to the generation. This is a social experiment.

DEGENERATION 93: Copy this into your sig and subtract 1 from the degeneration when you first see it. This is an antisocial experiment.

Banners

 :Vaarsuvius:  Angry Ranter of the Vaarsuvius fanclub  :Vaarsuvius: 

 :Mitd:  Interested in MitD? Join us in MitD's thread.  :Mitd: 
--Gate? What gate?

 :Haley:  Milk Chocolate Justiciar of the Haley fanclub  :Haley: 

 :Miko:  Conclusion jumper of the Miko fanclub  :Miko: 

 :Elan:  Lawyer for the Puppet Civil Liberties Union  :Elan: 



Quotes

First, this: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...21&postcount=5




> Aww, I wanna know what's gonna _happen_! The tension is getting to me!  [/whine]





> EDIT: Ignore everything I've said. It's already in the first post.





> "GIANT IN THE PLAYGROUND: On a saner forum, there wouldn't have been such speculation."





> Is it just me, or we going through these threads faster?





> I just want to say that if this isn't the weirdest line of argument I've seen this thread take yet, it's not for lack of trying.





> The only thing worse than the usual irrelevant rules pedantry is incorrect irrelevant rules pedantry.





> Its as if a Demon was raised by bunnies since being created/born/whatever. So while it should be trying to rip your soul out all it wants to do is share its carrots.





> Stats of the Snarl:
> HP: Lots.
> Armor Class: Can't touch this.
> Saving Throws: Yes.
> Attack: Successful - undoes target.
> Challenge Rating: Too high.





> EDIT: Ninjad





> Originally Posted by lio45
> 
>  But you know how it is in this thread... ;)
> 
> 
> That I do. : P





> Friends dont let friends use third party sourcebooks. This is why.





> Note: If I say something stupid, smack me. Several times if it's really, REALLY stupid. And then explain to me what I did wrong.





> *SMACK* (You did ask me to do this)





> *Rubs face* Sworry.





> All I'm going to say is that the thread should not be maintained by someone who explodes at the mere concept that there might be an angle they haven't considered - while simultaneously admitting they've been surprised by all the stuff they've learned.





> The Snarl could be a hacker code that became self-conscious, and would start posting gibberish and chaotic lines. But if you click its spoiler tags enough times, it would reveal a meta-fanfiction.





> Public service announcement: something which does not have a climax is *anti-climactic*. Someone who hates the weather, on the other hand, might be anti-climatic.
> 
> So now you know.





> Accursed undead and their sense of entitlement to their laundry list of immunities. Pah.

----------


## F.Harr

I've decided that my avatar is Bagnold the Artist, a dwarf who belongs to a tribe that in the past was forced out of the mountains and took up herding cattle and horses and spent the dedication and attention they would have had for making mechanisms and wonderful jewelrey to the care of their animals and creating things from them. Their animal-bone art brings quite a bit of money when they go to town to sell things and buy supplies.

When he was little, his job was to look after the dogs.  His favorite was one named "Hobsson".  He liked to joke that he never knew Hobs was a girl.  But that was just because it made him smile.  He left his tribe for civilisation because he was tired of yurts and jellous of homes that can't be packed on a beast of burden.

Bagnold is one sixty-fourth halfling and as such, has hairier-than normal feet, but still wears boots.  Back in civilization, he spends his time between adventures carving little statuetts, mah jongg pieces and and the odd comition piece.  His fellows have given up fighting with axes as they are less practical on the plains and rather use spears, polearms and wicked compound bows.

However, even though they no longer use axes, they craft small axes for each other as jewelry.  It's considered tacky to wear one you've made yourself.  Bagnold wears a very delicate ivory one around his neck that his father made then gave him when he was the dwarf-equivalent of eight years old.

If I were to thake up D&D, I'd concider as a character a paladen who lost his class features because he stopped influencing other's behavior and decided that LG was not really for him any more and that NG would do more good for more people.  So, yeah, he's a fighter without bonus feats.

----------


## MeanMrsMustard

Some quotes:
*Spoiler*
Show

 Their every move makes my victory more complete.
I am as guilty as if I had cast a Fireball into a crowded square to catch a pickpocket!



> With the robe's persistent coverage I doubt we'll get anything firm unless Durkon gives us a "Good gods, Malack, where're yer legs?!?"





> Class is what you are born and raised in; getting a windfall of money during adulthood doesn't make a person who grew up working class into an aristocrat, it makes them working class with a pile of money. Trust me, this one is a subject I actually know something about.





> Considering V's debt, things just went from "grim" to "Victor Hugo."





> I just realized I'm defending the comic to its author. The mind boggles.




Older avatars:
*Spoiler*
Show

 by KillItWithFire
 by me (can't find the avi-sized one)
 by me

 
fillrtxtAce pride!
Are you an artist? Join the Playground's CHALLENGE and amaze yourself!

----------


## darklink_shadow

Placeholder text.

*Spoiler: Character Ideas*
Show



Drudge

-Warforged
-Druid, Ranger, or Totemist

Malcolm Guy Callahan
-Human or Half-Elf
-Cavalier and Gunslinger

Ike, The Reborn One
-Undead, Good
-Abjurant Champion (Retribution Domain Wizard 1, Cardemine Monk 1, Warblade 4, Abjurant Champion 5, Jade Phoenix Mage 9)

For one of Nothingforyou's Campaigns:

Unbodied Psion

*Spoiler: Speech*
Show


Hark, lambs of mortal mothers. I am the past and the present. I am all that is and all that can never be. I was born of the very same dust that manifested into Gods. I am older than the universe, as ageless as the emptiness of the void, and only a single grain of sand in the infinite hourglass of eternity has fallen since my birth. You and your people is as fleeting as the stars. You burn brightly now, and you flourish with life, but you will fade. But just like the stars, you have your uses; you illuminate the universe's mysteries as best as you can.

But just as what has always happened in the endless continuum of time, I have been reborn, my essence has coalesced into being once more. Though I may wield powers far greater than any you have ever known, I am no God, but I exist on this plane to aid the forces of good, in some grand struggle each cycle of birth and death. Tell me, child, what grand goal awaits me this life, that I would be born into your house? What is thy purpose? What is the bidding of the universe at this singularity of the infinite expanse of aeon?





*Spoiler: Harlock*
Show









Solo Group
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spoiler: Angry Alchemist*
Show


Gnome
Barbarian 20 // Alchemist 7 / Master Chymist 10 / Alchemist 3
STR - INT Focus
Traits:
*
*
Back story
Chemist with a bad, bad temper.


*Spoiler: Trap Tripping Tripper*
Show


Some Race
Rogue 20 / Monk 20 (Maneuver Master)
DEX - WIS focus. Tripper.
Traits:
*
*


*Spoiler: Team of Two*
Show


Human (Eye for Talent)
Inquisitor (Heretic) 20 // Hunter 20
WIS - STR Focus
Get Guided Hand and use Favored Weapon of [God]
Traits:
*Wisdom in Flesh (Stealth)
*


*Spoiler: Make it Myself*
Show


Some Race
Soul Knife (Shielded Blade) 20 // Aegis 20
STR - CON Focus
Traits
*
*


*Spoiler: Covering Fire*
Show


Some Race
Cleric 20 // Sorcerer (Empyreal) 20
WIS Focus
Support Caster, and Team Medic.
Traits
*
*








Games I am in.
*Spoiler*
Show


Running:
Rock of Legends
The Demon Bard

Playing:
Eldric in Menace of Burnlake
Captain Harlock in Jurassic Park: In the Shadow of Giants
Sully Hammereste in An Early Spring
Vidarr in Fireteam Eclipse
Shifter in New Horizon
Herr Frederick in A Very Fine Knife (Hiatus)
Eigen in The Slumbering Tsolo Saga
A Whole Party in The Last Theorem
Aegunnir in Belaugard
Franz Schawarzbach in The Final Cut
Quiet Jack in Monty's Haul

----------


## OhMyGodImOnFire

Current Campaigns:

The Winding Road (as Charlize Iceleaf)


Past Campaigns:
New Eberron Awaits (as Very Shortlived DM)
Death's End (as Soryn Erodiya)
The Iron Coast (as Serrha)
A Statue, a Party and a Very Angry God (as Janet Harlotspawn)
Horizons (as Jaelyn Trielle)
Stranded Far From Home (as Khodzla)

Proud creator of:


According to certain questionable sources:

----------


## rs2excelsior

*IN MEMORIAM*

*Spoiler*
Show

 :Roy:  Only you would have taken the epic lich sorcerer alone. You weren't dead for long, but while you were, there was an empty place on the team and in our hearts.


*Spoiler*
Show

 :Durkon:  Even at the end, your concern was for your comrades. A true dwarf to the end. May you be lain to rest in the tomb of your ancestors.


*Spoiler*
Show

 A great fighter, and an inspiration to all that would follow in our footsteps.


*Spoiler*
Show

 You were far too young, and never really knew what was going on. May you build the best block castle ever.


*Spoiler*
Show

 Even in death you were always there for your son.


*Spoiler*
Show

 You might be a twisted, selfish old man, but you put your son on the path to greatness.


*Spoiler*
Show

 You were a cunning leader for a city in turmoil, in the end killed by your own machinations. You were a crazy old man. We'll miss you.


*Spoiler*
Show

 :Miko:  You always did your duty, even to the end. May you and Windstriker ride through the green fields of the afterlife.


*Spoiler*
Show

 Even in defeat, you fought back. You resisted until the end. If only you could have seen Azure City restored.


*Spoiler*
Show

 May you bake bread for the tables of the Twelve Gods themselves.


*Spoiler*
Show

 The finest of Cliffport's finest. If only you hadn't admitted you were getting too old...


*Spoiler*
Show

 In the end, you just couldn't have it both ways, and you paid for being caught in the middle. At least you've got an epic headstone.


*Spoiler*
Show

 Family was all that mattered to you. Unfortunately, you picked a fight with the wrong elf.


*Spoiler*
Show

 May you be laid to rest with honor in the waste receptacles conveniently located by the theater exits.

----------


## littlebum2002

Great quotes:

: One saving throw at a time.

Hurting people is the only thing I'm good at...

: But I'm a rogue...Hiding is my best skill.

: People forget how crucial it is to keep trying, even if they screw it up now and then.

: If I win, I get to be a king. If I lose, I get to be a *legend.*

 :Vaarsuvius: : Not if my index finger has anything to say about it. And, as it turned out, it had quite the stirring dissertation prepared on that very subject. 

: I hope wherever you are, the rain is helping you sleep.

: It'll all be worth it. You'll see.

 :Xykon: : I'm certainly not about to destroy the world unless I get really, REALLY bored.

: *Don't* bite me.


*Spoiler: Character Backgrounds*
Show



Elian Windsailor

----------


## Laendri

Half-Adamantine Golem
*Spoiler*
Show


*Prerequisites:*
*Ability:* Constitution 10+ 
*Special:* Must lack a body part to be replaced (Those who wish to remove the limb surgically must have another perform a DC 20 Heal check on them. One may attempt this heal check on their own, but the DC is increased by 10. Failure of this Heal check by 5 or more results in 1d6 points of constitution damage to the subject, and the limb being removed. Failure of this heal check by up to 4 or less does no damage, and does not remove the limb.)
*Special:*Must Spend 100 GP for the raw materials used in construction of this limb at first level of this class, and then must respectively pay 200 GP and 300 GP to for taking the other two levels, in order to pay for the improvements. Alternatively should a player destroy a Golem of the appropriate type, and leave enough of its body in tact (DMs Discretion), it may forgo these prices. 

*HD:*d10
{table=head]*Level*|*Base Attack Bonus*|*Fort Save*|*Ref Save*|*Will Save*|*Special*
1st|+0|+0|+0|+0|The Danger, Prototype Body, Construction Material, +1 Strength
2nd|+1|+0|+0|+0|Golemaic Weapon, Golem Plate, +1 Strength
3rd|+2|+1|+1|+1|Magic Resistance, Improve, +1 Strength[/table]
*Skills:*  The Successful Half-Golem Gains (4+Intelligence Modifier) skills per level. The Successful Half-golem class skills (and key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft(any) (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle animal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (any) (Int),  Listen (Wis), Move silently (Dex), Profession (any), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills:*  The Failed Half-Golem Gains (2+Intelligence Modifier) skills per level. The Failed Half-golem has no in class skills.
See _The Danger_

*Proficiencies:* The Half-Golem is proficient with any natural weapons it may gain from this class, however it does not gain any new armor proficiencies. 

*Class Features:* The following are the Class Features of the Half-Golem

*The Danger:* Creating a Half-Golem still isn't an exact science, if magic ever was, and carries a large risk as that the shock resulting from the connection between the Characters inner essence and the Elemental Spirit animating the Golems limb. Sometimes this clash of energies can end in disaster. Upon taking the 1st level of this class the character must make a Will save (DC 15) after the 24 hour ritual required to implant the Golems limb. Other people can help the operation process by attempting a DC 15 Heal check, (This assistance is non-stressful and fairly simple, and these assistants may take 10). Each successful Heal check grants the Character a +2 bonus to its Will save at the end of the Ritual. These assistants must partake in the 24 hour ritual. People wanting to play safe will hire several experts to assist the ritual.

Succeeding on this save means the implantation went as smoothly as it could and the Character gains an extra +1 Constitution for each level of Half-Golem, The character also gains Light Fortification, offering it a 25% resistance to Critical Attacks and Precision Based Damage, such as Sneak attack. The character also can choose one of the save progressions of the Half-Golem class to become a Good Save Progression (+2, +3, +3) and further gains (4+ Intelligence Modifier) skills per level. 

Failing this save, Or not having 10 constitution* and attempting this ritual anyhow, means the Elemental Spirit animating the Golem limb tries to take over the Character's body. The character's type changes to Construct, Gaining all of the following Construct Traits. The Golems limb expands inside the Characters body producing a horrible internal amalgam of minerals and flesh. The Failed Half-Golem class only gains (2+Intelligence Modifier) skill points per level and has no class skills. It also permanently loses 6 Charisma as that it partially loses its own identity. If this would reduce the Failed Half-golem to 0 Charisma it becomes a mindless rampaging construct that attacks everything on its path until destroyed. Any abilities from the Half-Golem Class that are based on Constitution instead use Wisdom for the Failed Half Golem.

*Prototype Body(Ex):* At first level the Half Golem gains a bonus to natural armor class equal to half its Constitution modifier, and a natural slam attack that deals 1d8 damage (for a medium creature). Further, certain magical elemental damage heals 1 point of health per 3 damage it would normally have done to the Half-Golem, depending on the Half-Golems type. The Half-Golem is otherwise immune to that specific element.
(Adamantine- This material is incredibly indestructible, The Half Adamantine Golems Strength increases by an additional +2 and its natural armor increases to equal its constitution modifier. Further when a Half Adamantine Golem gains Damage Reduction at third level, it gains additional DR equal to its strength modifier. A Half Adamantine Golem is immune to spells that normally effect metals, as that their body is timeless and concepts such as Rust, and Heat Metal, do nothing to it. )

{table=head] Material|Elemental Affinity
Half Adamantine Golems|Do *not* Heal from Magic.[/table]


*Construction Material (Su):* The Half-Golem gains different bonus at level 1 based on the material used to build its limbs. (See Below) 

*Ability increase:* The Half Golem gains a +1 bonus to Strength at levels 1,2, and 3.

_Golemaic Weapon (Su)_: The Half-Golem limb is improved at second level to include a powerful weapon.
(Juggernaut- The Half Juggernaut Golem gains a trample attack, as a full-round action it can literally run over an opponent of up to its own size category, but no larger. It may move up to twice its speed and must completely cover the targets space while making this trample attack. This attack deals damage equal to twice its slam plus twice its Str Mod damage to any creature it runs over. Creatures trampled gain an attack of opportunity at a -4 attack penalty, if the creature chooses to not take the attack of opportunity it may attempt a reflex save DC (10+1/2 HD+Str Mod) to only suffer half damage. The Half Juggernaut Golem may only deal trampling damage to each target once per round, no matter how many times its movement takes it over a target creature. Creatures damaged by the Half Juggernaut Golems Trample attack must make a DC (10+1/2 HD+Str Mod) Reflex save or be knocked prone.)

*Golem plate:*At second level the Half-golem gains DR/Adamantine equal to 1/2 its HD. 

*Magic Resistance:* At third level the Successful Half-golem gains Spell Resistance equal to 10+1/2HD+Constitution modifier, the Failed Half-golem gains Spell Resistance equal to 10+1/2HD+Wisdom modifier. Spells that deal the elemental damage it has an affinity with bypass its Spell Resistance without the need to lower it.

*Improvement:* At third level The Half-golems limb can be further reinforced by spending extra resources. The Half-golem can increase any single physical ability score by an additional +1 by paying 400GP, then 500 GP for another extra +1, and so on. It takes 1 day of work for every 100 GP cost to improve the limb. The Half-golem may not gain a number of improvements beyond half its number of non Half-golem HD (rounded down).





Teramach
Excellencies

*Spoiler*
Show


Casting Off Restraint
Prerequisite: -

In the heat of an irrational moment, it is easy for even a sound mind to wish harm on another, and enact that harm with their fists. They want the other person to feel pain, possibly as punishment for some sleight, or compensation for psychological baggage they have born from elsewhere. It takes another attitude entirely to switch from passivity directly to beating another sapient being to death with one's bare hands; not stopping until you've reduced all that they are, all that they could've been, to a pile of slowly cooling meat.

You gain Power Attack as a bonus feat. Your unarmed attacks, and attacks made with light or one-handed improvised weapons that you are proficient with, are considered two-handed weapons for the purposes of this feat.

Hands Like Bloodied Meat-Hooks
Prerequisite: -

Hands are a precious gift granted to mortal-kind. With them, they can build and wield tools with which to exercise their intellect and imagination, grasp and feel the world around them, manipulate tiny objects with finesse unheard of in the animal kingdom, and shape their surroundings to promote their ends; such as luxury, protection, or beauty.

Hands aren't for monsters.

Your unarmed attacks add 1.5x your Strength modifier to their melee damage, as if they were two-handed weapons, and they are considered two-handed weapons for the purposes of Disarm and Sunder actions.

Due to an increase in mass and gripping power in your hands, you are always considered to have a Masterwork Tool for the Climb skill.

Heroes' Misfortune
Prerequisite: -

Why does it always seem like the hero is the one tripping on a clearly visible tree root in their mad dash to escape, or fumbling with a lock they've opened a thousand times before as death rushes imminently towards them? Meanwhile, the Monster bounds gleefully through life without a care in the world.

Whenever you roll a skill check with a Teramach class skill, you roll two dice and take the higher result.

Indiscriminate Filth-Quaffing Appetite
Prerequisite: -

You cannot be poisoned or afflicted by a disease from something that you ingest, and whenever you would be Nauseated, you are instead Sickened for the same duration. Indeed, any natural inclinations you would have about what is and isn't properly edible leaves your mind completely. Rotting, spore-spewing fungal roadkill is just as appetizing to you as a fresh salad or hunk of roasted beef (you still have old favorites of course; although, to the vexation of any traveling companions, you may discover new ones thanks to your enhanced diet).

After you have subsisted on a diet of things that are normally inedible for your kind for a week or so, your body starts building up a resilience towards other foreign agents. You gain a +1 bonus on saving throws against all poison and disease. For every week you continue to dine on assorted foulness, this bonus increases by 1, until it reaches a maximum of +4. (This bonus does not decrease over time, just to be clear.)

At 7th level, your diet expands to things that are not, nor were ever, alive. Stones, dirt, precious metals, furniture, glass - any solid matter that you can shove down your gullet and won't fight back can be used as sustenance, and each one has its own unique flavor that others of your kind just can't seem to understand.

At 13th level, your body can metabolize just about anything. Fire? Light? Sound? The distilled sorrow of flayed mortal souls that pools inside the Maggot Pits of the Nine Hells of Perdition? The wandering memories floating amidst the River Styx? All legitimate sources of nutrition.

Inhuman [Ability] Proliferation
Prerequisite: One Fantastic Mythos

Choose one of Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution. This Excellency may be purchased once for each Ability Score, granting a +2 enhancement bonus to the chosen ability.

Once you have at least one Legendary Mythos known, this Excellency may be purchased a second time for each Ability Score. This second purchase increases the enhancement bonus by 4, to a total of +6. 

Mind-is-Meat Understanding
Prerequisite: Intelligence <11

What is the brain, but one more organ in the Monster's perfected machine of death? What are its thoughts, but spasms and twitches, lost in the endless sea of churning muscles, forever aching for flesh to rend and life to end? Attempting to harm what passes for its mind is just as hopeless as attempting to harm its body.

You gain 'Steadfast Determination' as a bonus feat (PHBII).

Nothing This Big Should Move This Fast
Prerequisite: Strength 15

Men have a habit of thinking in terms of balance. If one person dedicates their time to becoming stronger, and another person dedicates their time to becoming faster, and another person dedicates their time to becoming tougher, then each will have their own niche; they'll be good at one thing, and bad, relatively speaking, at the others. 

The world isn't fair, though, and it isn't balanced. No mouse will ever be as strong or as fast as a man, and no man will ever be as strong or as fast as the Monster.

You add your Strength score, rounded to the nearest increment of 5, as an enhancement bonus to any land, swim, or climb speeds you possess.

This Excellency may be purchased multiple times. However, each purchase after the first requires an additional 2 points of Strength as a prerequisite, above the prerequisite of the last purchase, and increases the prior enhancement bonus by 10, instead of the normal effect. 

Obstreperous Shell-Cracking Mien
Prerequisite: One Fantastic Mythos

The Monster is convenient to no one. It is always stronger and faster than one might expect. No plan is perfect enough to contain it, no wall too great for it to shatter, no safety so absolute as to bring hope.

Whenever one of your rolls would be opposed by a perfect effect (Such as rolling fire damage against a creature immune to fire, or attempting to grapple a character under the effects of Freedom of Movement - an effect with no direct way of circumvention. So, fire resistance would not apply in the former case, since it can be circumvented by dealing more damage.), you may make an opposed roll against it. Roll a d20 and add your class level and Strength modifier. The opposition rolls a d20, and adds a relevant level modifier (such as caster level for a spell or the properties of a magic item, meldshaping level for the effects of a Soulmeld, class level if it is the direct effect of a class feature, etc) and a relevant ability modifier (such as Intelligence for a Wizard's spell, Constitution for a Soulmeld, or Charisma for a Paladin's immunity to fear; use your best judgment). If you succeed, your roll transpires as if the offending perfect effect did not exist, and any ongoing effects of your roll are similarly unhindered (so, a grappled character with Freedom of Movement would not suddenly become ungrappled later, nor would they be immune to being pinned or constricted in the same grapple, although letting go of them, and then attempting to grapple them a second time, would require another opposed roll). 

Pouncing Beast Ascension
Prerequisite: -

You gain "Leap of the Heavens" as a bonus feat (PHBII). In addition, you may add your Dexterity modifier to your Jump checks, in addition to the normal ability modifier you would receive. 

Primal [Skill] Perfection
Prerequisite: 10 ranks in the chosen skill

Long before mankind was learning even the basics of linguistics, spellcrafting, or metalworking, animals had already mastered how to climb, how to jump, how to roar; how to interact with their world. The Gods had a similar relationship in their early days, but they were born into a world without men or animals. It was the Monster who climbed through the primordial maelstrom, leapt across worlds, and times, and ideas, and sent them scattering when the thirst for their blood escaped his lips as a horrified scream of hate and indignation. 

Choose a Teramach class skill. You gain a competence bonus on all checks made with the chosen skill equal to your class level. This bonus is doubled if you are in a Rage, or tripled in the case of "Primal Jump Perfection".

Reflexive Murder-Twitch
Prerequisite: -

You may apply your Dexterity modifier in place of your Wisdom modifier for the purposes of determining the ability bonus for your Spot and Listen skills, but only for sensing living things, as your muscles begin to hunger for blood even without your mind's input. When you apply your Dexterity modifier in this way, you do not take a penalty on Listen checks for being asleep. A character with this Excellency will soon find it maddening to sleep around other living things, as the slightest sound they make rouses him, every fiber in his body telling him to kill.

Stalking Under a Dead Sun
Prerequisite: -

It would be ludicrous for the Monster's rampage to end, simply because night has fallen, or his prey has scurried underground. There is no safety or surcease of suffering for anyone.

You gain enhanced eyesight that allows you to see in mundane darkness as well as you can see in the light. A moonless night and high noon are all but indistinguishable to you.

If you require sleep, you have trouble adjusting to the complete lack of a day/night cycle, as far as your perception is concerned. For about a week after acquiring this Mythos, you take a -1 penalty on all d20 rolls unless you dedicate at least 12 hours a day to attempting to sleep.

Your internal sense of time never quite recovers.

Unassailable Juggernaut Rancor
Prerequisite: -

You gain Improved Natural Armor as a bonus feat. While you are in a Rage, all Natural Armor bonuses that you benefit from also apply to your Touch Armor Class.

Unthinking [Skill] Comprehension
Prerequisite: Intelligence <11

Choose a Teramach class skill. If you already had ranks in the chosen skill, they are refunded as you break yourself of your old learning, replacing practice and knowledge with instinct and reflex. These refunded points may be spent as normal the next time you level up.

You immediately gain four skill ranks in the chosen skill. Every day after you gain this Excellency, you add one more rank to the chosen skill, until you reach the maximum number of ranks you may have in that skill. This continues as your capacity for new skill ranks increases, always ensuring you have the maximum mastery available.

Wordless Terror Demonstration
Prerequisite: -

"You're scared.", "You're going to die.", "I'm going to kill you."

Mortals have invented _so_ many clumsy tools to communicate that which the Monster relates in every movement and gesture.

When you apply an Intimidate check against a target that has previously witnessed you kill a living thing or destroy an object, with a melee attack, you may substitute your Strength modifier in place of your Charisma modifier for the purposes of determining your ability bonus to that check.


Evolutionist

----------


## NeoPhoenix0

*First a "Haiku"*
Munchkins everywhere.
Rules-lawyering is a pain.
why can't I stop?

*List of things people have turned me into:
*A god 
Elder evil 1 
Elder evil 2
Feat 
Soulmeld
Maneuver 
Prestige class
Alternate class feature 1&2
Class Archetype 1
Class Archetype 2
Wondrous item 1&2 (the secound and third item)
The other two wondrous items (just look for the alternate versions of the last two)
*
Homebrew:*
My homebrcew vampire template, Vampire Lite, Includes template, feats, and now paragon class.
My Homebrew Spell Archive

*Avatar Showcase*





Evangeline of Negima! by OhMyGodImOnFire
Viki of the Suikoden series by me
Yuki the aasimar fire shugenja by me
better Yuki by me



*Pokemon Moon Version*
*Friend Code:* 2852-8259-2899 
*Mii name:* NeoPhoenix
*Character Name:* Sandra

----------


## Astral Avenger

*Spoiler: Old Avatars*
Show

Avatar by Cuthalion

B.S. in Statistics - University of Minnesota (Feel free to ask me any stats questions you may have, I'll help if it's interesting and I have time)
BLOOD CATNIP FOR THE CAT GOD! YARN FOR THE YARN THRONE!
*Spoiler: Stuff you might have said that I found funny*
Show




> When even the paladin suggests stuffing you into the Demiplane of Extremely Painful Torture, you may want to rethink your life choices.





> The game was pitched as two intelligent sides fighting a shadow war; it's a bit discouraging to sit down to play chess and be told there are no pawns in checkers.





> If you get lucky you can then sacrifice the paladins. Odds are they are virgins too.
> 
> Hell, if you do things right you only need a single virgin to start with. After that, they get home delivered.





> We're talking about a non-video game, therefore even the iron of your sword and the wood of your shield is imaginary.  However we've inceptioned into things that are imaginary within an imaginary construct.
> 
> But ultimately what is the point of being a wizard if you can't force the laws of physics to sit in a corner and cry softly?  That is the appeal of playing a spellcaster, you are constrained by metaphysics, not physics.  The key is learning which law is physics and which is meta, if the pauli exclusion principle is physics, magic can ignore it, if it is metaphysical, magic can't.  Heroics is bound by the metaphysical definition of what is a fighter feat, where as conjuration (creation) spells are free to ignore the purely physical law of conservation of mass.





> My brain just concocted some unholy mix of eHarmony for dragonborn, and eugenics.
> 
> Hmm.  I'm smelling an interesting adventure hook in there.





> Forget farmers not being able to identify their herds - Knowledge (local) being trained only, and not a class skill for many classes, means that your average human may well not be able to identify other humans! This may explain the exceptional quantity of half-human hybrids.





> It's more the other way around. Everything I can think of, excluding horrendous levels of rules-bending cheese, says this is not possible. Do not pass go, do not collect your intestines when the lich is done playing with them.





> Thorium really is just an alternative to uranium. It has some advantages, but you're still dealing with a boiling radioactive acid, which is a bit difficult to control.





> They're just going to keep blowing up erzatz Death Star substitutes forever. At some point everybody realizes that this has nothing to do with the Force, good, evil or the occasional destruction of a planet the audience never sees and doesn't care about. No, it's about the cold, hard bottom line. Because the untold story of Star Wars is that the construction and subsequent destruction of super-weapons is the only way that the galactic economy works, and the only way to end the cycle is by blowing up the corrupt arms corporations that perpetuate it. This is because although the Separatists technically lost the Clone Wars, the Boards of Directors of the Banking Clan, Trade Federation and so on picked up the pieces, and promptly bought up majority shares in the hideously over-leveraged and newly formed Empire. Vader's slaughter of the Separatist leaders was supposed to be the end of their hostile takeover attempt, but both Palpatine and Vader were played by Jar Jar Binks, economic mastermind of the whole thing.  
> 
> In other words, by the beginning of A New Hope, Jar Jar owns Palpatine's ass, and gives the Rebels X-Wings on the cheap as a loss-leader for snapping up those valuable Empire defense contracts. Realizing that their so-called empire is really just a brand name for Jar Jar Galactic Enterprises, Inc, Palpatine and Vader commission the first Death Star with the ultimate purpose of killing Chairman Binks. Unfortunately because it's built by military contractors, it's hopelessly behind schedule and has a host of design defects. Binks gets wind of the impending Death Star based assassination attempt, leaks the plans to the Rebels, and chuckles merrily at its immediate destruction. 
> 
> Desperate, Palpatine and Vader mortgage Coruscant to fund Death Star II, which naturally is an even bigger construction boondoggle than Death Star I. It's construction is, once again, carried out by a subsidiary of Jar Jar Galactic Enterprises, who delay completion long enough for the Rebels to blow the whole thing up, and conveniently eliminate Palpatine and Vader, the only two people who really understand the true situation. 
> 
> Over the next thirty years, the New Republic - really a shell company for Jar Jar Galactic - decides to cut out the middleman, and becomes a sovereign government. Meanwhile the remnants of the Empire swear to exterminate Chairman Binks, and sell off their AT-ATs to get their TIE fighters out of hock. This is a dark time for Chairman Binks, who lacks a war to drive up government spending on ludicrous weapons systems, so the galactic economy enters a prolonged slump. Without much of a manufacturing basis of their own, the New Order is forced to build Starkiller Base by buying parts through subcontractors (naturally owned by Jar Jar Galactic), which is why it takes so damn long. This massive deficit spending by the New Order is almost entirely responsible for the galaxy recovering economically at all; although they do so much work in-house that it's nowhere near as potent a stimulus package as DSII. Unfortunately Binks escapes its volley of hyperspace planet killing blasts, and it is once again blown up by plucky rebels unwittingly doing the bidding of their corporate overlords. This gets us to the end of Episode VI
> 
> Episode VII is a classic 'middle chapter', which mostly works to set up the concluding film. Because even the leftovers of the Empire never do anything by halves, they naturally have been building an even more ludicrous planet-killing superweapon in the wings; in this case they've welded two planets together. However once again Binks feeds the coordinates to the rebels, who blow it up, yet again. This takes place about halfway through the movie. In the riveting finale, the plucky heroes are taken prisoner and Hux, who has a Ph.D. in economics but only a couple of night classes in military strategy, sits them down and gives a very long powerpoint presentation explaining that Jar Jar Galactic now owns roughly 87% of the galaxy, and soon everyone will become a slave to Chairman Bink's perverse desires. 
> ...





> Well, how broken do you want it? Caving in the windshield requires much lower speeds than turning it into a quark-gluon plasma, which would presumably total it.

----------


## HalfTangible

Avatar Source

Quotes

*Spoiler*
Show

You don't need to be a bad person to be a bad friend. You don't even need to be a bad friend to be a bad one for a specific someone.




> +3 Girlfriend is totally unoptimized.  You are better off with a +1 Keen Witty girlfriend and then appling Greater Magic Make-up to increase her enhancement bonus.


"Good men don't need rules. Today is not a good day to find out why I have so many"




> The only thing worse than the usual irrelevant rules pedantry is incorrect irrelevant rules pedantry.


"I do not fear the world, nor should I. It can do nothing to me unless I let it, save death. And death comes for all."




> Half Tangible...bravo for being a good enough writer to evoke emotion.


"There are three things all wise men fear: The sea in a storm, a night with no moon, and the anger of a gentle man"




> _"..And once I've killed you and crushed your heroine smuggling operations, I'm going to steal all of your filthy drug money, and use it to fund an Orphanage!! MUhahahahahahahaha!"_


"Nobody ever did the impossible by shooting short of it." -Unknown




> Originally Posted by Ridureyu
> 
> 
> Before you say that this is an unrealistic way to get promoted, I want to point out that this is exactly how I got my last three jobs.
> 
> 
> i feel bad for your coworkers having to deal with 3 frost giant assaults





> I'm the scary one.





Lunar Quest (On hiatus)

tENoP(Nova) x Misho || Ombra x Onore

Miridia

Myers/Briggs: INTP
INFP

----------


## blackwind1kaze

*Games I am GMing*
None Currently... Open to possible GMing...

*My characters in current Campaigns*
Character
Game Name
IC
OOC
Level
Racial Class

.
.
.
.
.
.



Games that died young (both GM'd and Played)
*Spoiler*
Show

, OOC: Heaven Vs. Hell
, OOC: The Apocalyptic Core
, OOC: The Slaying Stone
, OOC: The Orcus Storyline
Character
Game Name
IC
OOC
Level
Racial Class

Volten
Chosen of an Empress
IC
OOC
5
Azer Luminous Spirit Monk

Viet
Tomb of Horrors
IC
OOC
9
Azer Fighter

Welun
Welcome to the Tavern
Chapter 1
OOC
5
Catfolk Duelist

Volten
A Home in Mind
IC
OOC
4
Suli Drunken Monk

Vutha Suaco
The Edge of Humanity
IC
OOC
G8
Titan Blooded Reth Dekala Crusading Psion

Vutha Suaco
Fallout: The Great Plains (Redux)
IC
OOC
3
Human Doctor

----------


## Phelix-Mu

Time to make one for me, as well.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
In my dreams, I am currently a druid 18/wizard 10/arcane hierophant 10/warshaper 5.

*Spoiler*
Show

Actually, to be perfectly accurate, after splitting myself into positive and negative aspects somewhere around level 45, with the positive aspect able to constantly adapt and the negative aspect constantly searching for ways to kill the positive aspect, I gained practical immunity from most kinds of non-tautological harm.  By combining my inventions of high-speed mathematical aria with specialized dimensional inflation, I learned to create spaces between realities that could be used to bridge the gaps between probable outcomes to events.  This form of dream magic, dubbed the dream bridge, proved extremely useful and potent.

Some time later, I developed an ability to see all realities that my dream bridge could span, and to swap places with all other instances of myself or my various assumed personas across the Primes and planes that I'd visited (not to mention the timezones).  Taking it one step further around level 48, I didn't even have to move, but was able move my consciousness between realities.  In a final realization, I achieved a unified consciousness across all perceived realities, allowing myself to exist beyond the limits imposed by any single chain of existence.  Level 50 is the last meaningful demarcation of my existence as an individual entity.

This has since led to me returning to my level 40 activity of creating planets and giving birth to new races, in between somewhat scandalous love affairs and general wandering around and getting into trouble.


Monk Fix for the Cleanup Campaign (5/25)
Modified Versions of Xaotiq1's Katas 

Personal Homebrew:



> Biogenetor- A base class that makes new lifeforms in non-magical fashion.  Mad scientist meets summoner druid!


PbP:
*Spoiler*
Show


Banelle Clawscry Sirachoé En'Saal old OOC old

Darsha Emberstorm: Xaotiq1 version

Darsha Emberstorm T.G. Oskar version  IC OOC

My Campaigns: To Dream a Dream OOC
A City of Intrigue IC OOC

Skeins of Pentrachia    OOC Recruitment



Xaotiq1's Monk Fix Original

T.G. Oskar's Monk Fix

Drolyt's VoP Fix




> I've never been able to put my finger on how to describe you Phelix, but I think I have an idea now.
> 
> You're Tippy's fluffy cousin...
> 
> EDIT: Quick note since I remembered that some people dislike the immortal Emperor. This is meant as a complement.






> *Summon Physicists*
> 
> This epic druidic spell is seen as a last line of defense against wizards intent on destroying the natural balance in some ill-conceived magical experiment.  By drawing on the laws inherent in the world (read: RAW), the spell seeks to bewitch the wizards into thinking that advanced physics is the best direction to go with their magic.
> 
> In game terms, any group of up to 1d4 wizards targeted by this spell will spend n+1 rounds involved in pithy, yet ultimately futile, discussion of the interaction between magic and science. "n" is defined to be a number not less than the number of rules lawyers at the table, yet not greater than the number of catgirls whom Asmodeus is currently busy damning, their only crime a combination of sheer numbers, and a reality-defying tendency to expire at the behest of online discussions.





> Alright, here is my homebrew fix for sanctify the wicked.
> 
> *Sanctimonious the Wicked*
> 
> Step 1: _Plane shift_ to a plane other than the plane the target is native to.
> 
> Step 2: _Gate_ the target to your location.
> 
> Step 3: Command the target to put on a _helm of opposite alignment_.
> ...

----------


## Arkhosia

Thanks for the billion internets Tman2nd

Past avatars (a few I'm missing as well)
By Ceika:

Elf Illusionist 

Drow Paladin

By Cuthalion:
Elf Battlemind

By Kymme:
Changeling Avenger




> Arkhosia, I just had an evilgasm


Banner by TinyMushroom.

----------


## RFLS

*Previous Avatars*

 *Rita* 
 *Fire Knight*
 *Elemental* 
 *Khaju* 


 
 
 





*Handbooks and other Miscellany*

The Nicest Thing Ever Said About Me

The Swordsage Handbook {WIP, PEACH}

Why Jade_Tarem is Awesome

----------


## Drakeburn

*Spoiler: Avatars*
Show

 

(Avatars made by Darklord Bright, Gnomish Wanderer, Akrim.Elf, and Bradakhan)


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show



*Spoiler: Blur*
Show

*Mechanics*

Abilities

*Strength:* 1 *| Stamina:* 1 *| Agility:* 5 *| Dexterity:* 5 *| Fighting:* 4 *| Intellect:* 0 *| Awareness:* 2 *| Presence:* 2 *|*

Advantages

Evasion, InstantUp, Move-By Action

Skills

Deception 8 (+10), Perception 8 (+10), Sleight of Hand 8 (+13), Stealth 8 (+13), 

Powers

*Gravity-Defying Speedster:* Movement 3 (Wall-Crawling 2, Water Walking), Limited to While Moving; Quickness 10; Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)

*Speedster Stunts:* _Array_

*Rapid Attack:* Selective Multiattack Damage 6, Accurate 2

*- Phase Shift:* Insubstantial 4

*Hard Target:* Enhanced Advantages 6 (Defensive Roll 3, Improved Initiative 3), Enhanced Defenses 22 (Dodge 11, Parry 11)

Defenses

*Dodge:* 16 *| Parry:* 15 *| Fortitude:* 8 *| Toughness:* 4/1 *| Will:* 9 *|* 

Abilities: 40
Advantages: 3
Skills: 16
Powers: 77
Defenses: 14
Total: 150 points

*Complications*

*Motivation: Thrills*
- The Blur wants to experience the excitement and thrills that he can find in the world.

*Enemy (Genesis Tech)*
- Blur may have escaped from the biotech company that created him, but that doesn't mean he has seen the last of them. They're not going to stop until they have him, dead or alive!

*Enemy (Streak)*
- Just like Blur, Streak was created in the labs of Genesis Tech. While Blur was made into a

----------


## Moonwolf727

*Currently Playing:*
nothing

----------


## Psyren

*Psyren's Extended Signature*








> No fiction is meaningful if its lessons cannot be applied to the world that we, real actual humans, live in. If you are going to dismiss any themes or subtext present in any fantasy story as simply not applying to our world because that world has dragons and ours doesn't, then you have largely missed the point of literature as a whole, and are likely rather poorer for it. Fantasy literature is ONLY worthwhile for what it can tell us about the real world; everything else is petty escapism.





> The mvp of many threads, and counting, does it yet again!
> 
> Seriously, greatly appreciated Psyren. Keep up the good work.





> Cheers to Psyren the MVP "naysayer".


*Handbooks/Creations by Me:*

PF Psionics  (WIP)
[PF] Soulknife (WIP)
[PF] Vitalist
[3.5] Psychic Rogue
[PF] Pactmaker
[3.5] Meditant
[3.5] Sha'ir Summary
[PF] Monsters as PCs Summary
Artificer Refluff Ideas
Prospero, the archetypical D&D Wizard

*Handbooks/Creations by Others:*

Big Six items for 3.5/PF by Andy Collins (WotC)
3.5/PF Core Differences Handbook by Saph
Dipping Handbook by grarrrg
Psionic Tricks by Kalaska'Agathas
Psionics Rules Summary by Peregrine
Psion Handbook by Saeomon
[PF] Archetype Combos by Cieyrin
Truenamer Fix by Kyeudo
GM's Guide To Creating Challenging Encounters By Alex Augunas
WBL and Enhancement Bonuses Summary by OldTrees1
[PF] Optimization Guides Compendium by Novawurmson
[5e] Guides, Tables, and other useful tools for 5E D&D by Daishain
[PF] Improving Your Class With Items!
[PF] Martial Flexibility Guide by Secret Wizard
Feat Taxes in Pathfinder by Mathew
[OotS] Index of the Giant's Comments by ThePhantasm
Average Bestiary Stats by CR by Mike Chopswil
Comprehensive DPR Calculator (5e) by LudicSavant and AureusFulgen

----------


## ben-zayb

*QUOTES**Spoiler*
Show




> First, I'm impressed that this topic went so far off topic that it ended up back at The Order of the Stick.





> Second, the whole "blue text" thing is not a forum rule or even a recommended procedure. If someone wants to do it in their own posts, fine, but everyone should stop telling people that they "need to" or "should have" posted in blue just because they're being sarcastic/ironic/whatever.





> Backstory: Ten minute background, skirt length story, first person narrative. Your class tells me what you're playing, this should tell me who you're playing.


*The most (relatively) mundane bad-ass solution that I've ever seen in D&D (Balor E6):*


> Last technical question: minor artifacts have no listed price...20x0=0, yes? Or are we going by the effective caster level for said artifacts?
> 
> Secondarily, I'd argue that the point of E6 isn't to beat big bads as a virtue of your build, but via wacky plans, outside-the-box thinking, and actively going and questing for "the one item that the BBEG is weak to".
> 
> In that vein of thought, I present the following:
> 
> -1 party of 4, 6th level characters, of any build, as long as one of them has the capability to build a false wall. Additionally, one character must be optimized for Intelligence - having at least a +5 modifier.
> -1 stone structure, with a long ramp with low headroom leading downward for over half their distance, then making a hard 90-degree turn at a small landing. The ramp must be behind a door. The hallway containing the ramp must be no larger than 10 feet tall by 4 feet wide (large enough for the Balor to compress himself to get through).
> -1 false wall (paper-thickness) in line with the initial flight stairs at the landing.
> ...



*GAMES**Spoiler*
Show

*Active*
*Campaign*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Description*



*Inactive**Campaign*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Description*

Journey to the Center of the Earth
*Vancullia "Six-Fix"*
Duskling
Dragon Shaman
A selfless but uncharitable nomad

Watchtower
*Robert*
Illumian
Chameleon//Conjurer
A polymath with an aversion to violence

Wonderful Exploits
*Hanmaru Ryuuhei*
Human
Warblade
An idiotic young warrior with a chip on his shoulder

Those That Were
*"Goodwin" Chebyshev*
Illumian
Divine Archer / Eldritch Knight
The team-player go-to guy who shoots his allies

Epic Goose Chase
*Jizi Strangebrew*
Pandakin
Wavekeeper/Monk
A happy-go-lucky old geezer with a ruthless side

Murder in Adrilanka
*Mulberry Voltaire*
Human
Scout/Ranger
A hardboiled detective with an abused set of lungs

The Three Boars Inn
*Pardo Bleakmoor*
Ghostwise Halfling
Druid/Swordsage
A sneaky apex predator with some size issues

What Goes Up...
*Zao Evershade*
Illumian
Ebon Knight Vindicator
A friendly mysterious man secretly working for Shar

Tyrants of Evil
*Pater Kyr'Archia*
Pit Fiend
Evolutionist
The exalted benefactor of the unwashed masses

Counterweight
*Traumgeist*
Fire Elf
Factotum//Mindmage
The ultimate bringer of unity and peace

Untergang [M:tG]
*MR-14*
Myr Construct
B/U/A Artificer
A mindless drone becomes self-aware

War of the Magi
*Klotilde Ferrir*
Elan
Egoist//SublimeVindicator
When a narcissistic warrior gets a shield for a mirror

A Very (un)Common Quest
*Jeege Ziegler*
Dragonborn Halfling
Commoner
The best freaking Chef in town!

Champions of Prophecy
*"Glassjaw" Anoush*
Human
Warlock
A lone-wolf using fire against fire to hunt fiends

Dark Empire Rising
*Kagemaru*
Lesser Tiefling
Monk
A fiend-blooded who went against his bloodline

Fall of Illanthar
*Rosenrot*
Whisper Gnome
Malconvoker
A pragmatist who enslaves fiends for a cause

Worlds Apart
*Fouine Eaerfalas*
Grey Elf
Multicaster//Ascetic
An ex-assassin seeking to rectify his mistakes

Expedition to the Library
*Grantaire*
Changeling Ghost
Rogue/Paladin
A restless soul, for reasons that he can't remember

Gantz [Freeform]
*Brian Philips*
Human
??
A wise-cracking pro-wrestler

Of Being a Guild Leader
*Latoa Zirconigos*
Grey Elf
Telepath
A fine pranking fella behind an eerie visage

Blackwool Mansion
*Traumlos*
Kalashtar
Monk
A polite jerk who doesn't care about you

Crash and Burn
"*Windborne*"
Changeling Ghost
MotUH
A dead reformist seeking revenge

Magic is Might
*Calil*
Human
Conjuror
A stranger who's just _too_ friendly for comfort

Odd Jobs
*Vo Casteltort*
Human
Wizard
An absentminded boy bending the laws of physics

Diseases
*Minthe Sibyla*
Human
Dread Necromancer
A bad cop who's frighteningly good at interrogation



*HOMEBREW**Spoiler*
Show


*Name*
*Type*
*Description*

The Psychotherapist
Base Class
Powered by Crazy

Monsterbound
Base Class
Pokemon homage

Scout
Base Class (Fix)
Scout-based buffer

Monk
Base Class (Fix)
Meditating Monk

Mindspy
Prestige Class (Fix)
Mind Reader

Spellstoke Rager
Prestige Class (Fix)
Self-buff Barbarian

Saccharids
Race
Candy People homage



*BRAGGING RIGHTS I.T.P.**Spoiler*
Show




> _You and your companion wait for about six seconds, then return. This time, it appears Sarin has returned to her original position where you first found her, staring blankly forward as usual. Seeing this, you use your utterances.
> 
> Gashes explosively erupt all along Sarin's body, releasing clouds of ephemeral blood. Her equipment--nightgown, ring, and amulet--falls away from what a highly trained necromancer might be able to recognize as a corpse. The ring and amulet clatter on the ground, and the corpse slowly fades out of existence. The nightgown takes a bit more time to descend, but lands in the arms of something that wasn't there before. It appears to be a Shadesteel Golem.
> 
> The golem stares down at the nightgown for a few moments. You try to determine its motives--it's more disappointed than anything else. It drops the nightgown, then shifts into a black orb, which promptly disappears.
> 
> Mephistopheles is going to be pleased._
> 
> Congratulations! You win! (I told you this was probably easier than the other challenges.)
> ...


*Katyusha, the Bloodstorm* Honorable Mention, Iron Chef LXXIV (Crinti Shadow Marauder)
*Kindblood* 3rd place, Villainous Competition VII (Witches)
*the Adzorok Flock* 3rd place, Villainous Competition X (Henchmen)
*Kobayashi* 3rd place, Villainous Competition XI (Fallen Heroes)
*Rukhsamun, the God King* 3rd place, Villainous Competition XXVII (Templates)
*The Silverblood Knight* 1st place, Villainous Competition XVIII (Heretics)
*Consequences* 1st place, Villainous Competition XIX (Ooze)
*BABY Sweetkiss* 1st place, Villainous Competition XXX (One Feat)

----------


## Gavran

*Adventure in the City of Coin Archive*

Original OOC

Original IC

Mission 1
The Order of the Radiant HeartLike a Shadow in the NightPrison Break

Re-booted OOC

Mission 2
SubtletyThe AssaultThe Undead Scourge

----------


## asdflove

*Favorite Quotes (OotS and others)*
I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living, It's a way of looking at life through the wrong end of a telescope. Which is what I do, And that enables you to laugh at life's realities. 
― Dr. Seuss
I have claimed that Escape is one of the main functions of fairy-stories, and since I do not disapprove of them, it is plain that I do not accept the tone of scorn or pity with which 'Escape' is now so often used. Why should a man be scorned if, finding himself in prison, he tries to get out and go home? Or if he cannot do so, he thinks and talks about other topics than jailers and prison-walls? 
― J.R.R. Tolkien
 :Vaarsuvius:  "I prepared Explosive Runes this Morning"
 :Vaarsuvius:  "Vomit Now. And aim for the halfling."
 :Nale:  "Yes, the new plan will still involve rocket skates."
 :Vaarsuvius:  "Love makes the world go round. And has been known to provide a +2 circumstance bonus to certain skill checks."
 :Haley:  "I THOUGHT HE WAS YOU! I'M IN LOVE WITH YOU AND I THOUGHT I WAS KISSING YOU!"
"Sir, we've checked three times. There are no magical portals under your bed that lead to an alternate universe where long running subplots get resolved."
 "My Dignity may be at -9 and bleeding, but I have to draw the line somewhere."
 :Thog:  *"not nale. not-nale. thog help nail not-nale, not nale. and thog knot not-nale while nale nail not-nale. nale, not not-nale, now nail not-nale by leaving not-nale, not nale, in jail."*
 :Belkar:  "Don't fire until you see the eyes of their wights."
 :Elan:  "Oh man! Durkon is right! The trees ARE after us!!"
 If I had to guess, I'd say I betrayed your principles all over the friggin' place."
 "It seems resonable to me. As the size of an explosion increases, the number of social situations it is incapable of solving approaches zero."
 "Oh MAN! I've always wanted to say that line!!"
 "My humblest apologies. Had I know you were my son's lover, I would not have defenstrated you earlier."
 "Not surprisingly, ethical concerns cannot overcome the sirens lure of a triceratops ride."
 "... So they went back to their quarters to give their pet orangutan a bath?" "That's what he said, sir."  "Heh. I guess that's what they're calling it these days. Good job, son."
 "Also, "foil" is less of a pun than a it is a word derivation. We say someone foiled a plan because they defeated them- as with a foil."  :Elan:  "Really?"  "No. The etymologies are unrelated."
 "Are we simply ignoring the fact that "windy" and "windy atr heteronyms with divergent pronunciation, and no one could possibly have confused one for the other given that we have only ever heard them spoken aloud?" 
 :Elan:  "So I thought what we needed to balance out an evil father figure was a good father figure!"

Things you never expected to hear

----------


## Deadline

Iron Chef Builds and Trophies:
*Spoiler*
Show

Tarantella - Honorable Mention, IC XLIII - Bladesinger
Devon Ambrose - 4th Place, IC XLIII - Bladesinger
The Custodian - Gold, IC XLIV - Urban Soul
Master-of-None - 18th Place, IC XLIV - Urban Soul
Vox Dracul - Gold, IC XLV - Talon of Tiamat
Lady Gray - 16th Place, IC XLV - Talon of Tiamat
Judge, IC XLVI - Cipher Adept
Captain Fraxinus - Silver, IC XLVII - Cold Iron Warrior
Dusk & Dawn - 8th Place, IC XLVIII - Shadow Sun Ninja
Derek "Baelfire" Bragg - Silver, IC XLIX - Thrall of Orcus
(Derek's Disputes are here, and here)
Dr. Dellamorte - 4th Place, IC XLIX - Thrall of Orcus
Magralyx - Honorable Mention, IC L - Corrupt Avenger
The Reclamator - Gold, IC LI - Black Flame Zealot
Miro - 4th Place, IC LII - Anointed Knight
Ossa Ursus - Honorable Mention, IC XLIV - Osteomancer
The Inscrutable Master Gau - Honorable Mention, IC XLV - Mountebank
Torgar Steinnhus, "The Wall" - Bronze, IC LVI - Dwarven Defender
Judge, IC LVII - Darkrunner
Subjugator Sarlagiin - 11th Place, IC LVIII - Spellsword
Judge, IC XLVI - Acolyte of the Ego
Pebble Underfoot - 4th Place, IC LXVII - Gnome Giant Slayer
Thalin "Iron Bow" - 7th Place, IC LXX - Order of the Bow Initiate
Gorblurp the Insatiable - 4th Place, IC LXXIX - Black Blood Hunter



Junkyard Wars Trophies:
*Spoiler*
Show

Judge, JW I - Sneak Attack + Shadowdancer, Rogue
Mr. Margrave - Silver, JW II - Conjuration (Healing) spells + Ruby Knight Vindicator, Cleric
Percyllanthronox - Bronze, JW III - Dragon Type + Mystic Theurge, Kobolds
Nebmakhet - Bronze and Honorable Mention, JW IV - Undead Type + Book of Exalted Deeds, Completes
EL CHUPACABRA - Silver, JW V - Reaping Mauler + Dread Witch, Fighter
Brewmaster Barleybeard - Gold, JW VI - Wonderworker + Profession Skill, Factotum
Horatio Figbottom - Bronze and Honorable Mention, JW VI - Wonderworker + Profession Skill, Factotum


*Spoiler: Villainous Competition Trophies*
Show

Granny Strangelove - Gold, VC VII - Double, Double, Toil and Trouble
The Krampus - Bronze, VC VIII - The Weather Outside is Frightful
Mozz'rat the Imp Hunter - Gold, VC X - Henchmen are Villains Too
Vat e Dzi - Silver, VC XI - The Fallen Corrupter
Good King Wilhelm Rothheim - 5th Place, VC XI - The Fallen Corrupter
Old Tommy Rawhead - Bronze, VC XXI - Yarr!


*Spoiler: Scrap Iron Chef Builds and Trophies*
Show

Keldath, Warden of the Restless Dead - 5th Place, Scrap Iron Chef I - The Battle Lich
Enrico Tortuga - 4th Place, Scrap Iron Chef II - The Master Swordsman?
Honorary 4th Place - Scrap Iron Chef III - Divine Warrior


*Spoiler: Iron Chef E6 Appetizer Builds and Trophies*
Show

Guardian - Gold, ICE6 IV - Knight


Now there's a magic item made in my name!
And a Dragonmark!

----------


## BasketOfPuppies

*Spoiler:  Avatars*
Show

 By GnomishWanderer.
 By Madcrafter.
By Ceika.
By Fullbladder.


Meet the pups:

Rex: His speech looks like this. He is the leader of the pups. He is the most street-smart and he is the best at persuasion.

Spot: His speech looks like this. He is the brains of the pups. He is the smartest one and he makes most of the more complex plans.

Tiny: His speech looks like this. He is the scout of the group, being the smallest. He sometimes bites off more than he can chew.

Bongo: His speech looks like this. He is the comic relief of the group. He is also the strongest of the group, but he rarely uses it.

Favorite self-quote:
_"Okay, now that I'm done imploding the pterodactyls, how far away from the vomit am I?_ -Freaking LOVED that campaign!

This describes some of my arguments with others very well.

----------


## Prehysterical

Because I can't let go of some of these quotes.




> A little tip between friends. Never kiss someone with a bite attack. It never ends well.





> [12:03:49 AM] Prehysterical: Does he have levels in the "Dragon Ascendant" prestige class?
> [12:04:02 AM] Draco Dei: Probably not.
> [12:04:17 AM] Draco Dei: Probably that modified expert class...
> [12:04:40 AM] Draco Dei: Yes, the one with d4 HD, and only one good save.
> [12:05:14 AM] Draco Dei: And poor BAB.
> [12:05:16 AM] Prehysterical: Why are you talking about kobold rogues? I was talking about dragon classes.
> [12:05:33 AM] Terrador: *rimshot*





> Not to be a nag, but if this doesnt work then we will have a naked half-ogre stuck in a crevasse for a whole day, and then I will have to prepare several more Greases to get him through.





> "I told you! I _told_ you, you ignorant, chain-smoking, skirt-chasing arsonist! If you weren't so busy trying to father the entire next generation maybe you would listen to reason occasionally!"
> 
> ....Keeper, please kill me now.

----------


## Gullara

*Pokemon:*

*Pokemon Generation 6*
*3DS Friend Code:* 4012-3882-1934
*3DS name:* Ghar
*Friend Safari:* Fairy
Dedenne | Mawile | Floette

*X Character Name:* Nadia
*Y Character Name:* Becca
*Pokemon Black 2*
*Friend Code:*
*Pokemon Black*
*Friend Code:*
*Pokemon Soul Silver*
*Friend Code:*
*Pokemon Pearl*
*Friend Code:*
*Breeding Projects:*
Amount
Species
IVs
Nature
Ability
Notes

7
Shroomish
4
Adamant
Quick Feet (Technician)
Bullet Seed

3
Shroomish
4
Adamant
Poison Heal
Bullet Seed

11
Growlithe
4
Adamant
Flash Fire
Morning Sun

4
Growlithe
4
Adamant
Intimidate
Morning Sun

13
Slowpoke
4
Bold
Regenerator


13
Noibat
4
Modest
Infiltrator


4
Eevee
4
Bold
Adaptability (Water Absorb)
Wish

25
Rotom
4
Calm
Levitate


14
Scyther
4
Adamant
Technician
Defog

10
Kangaskhan
4
Adamant
Scrappy


15
Joltik
4
Timid
Compound Eyes


12
Fletchling
4
Adamant
Gale Wings
Quick Guard

22
Gligar
4
Impish
Immunity (Poison Heal)
Cross Poison, Razor Wind





*Art:*

*Latest Avatar:*


deviantArt

Photobucket

----------


## Libertad

My Let's Reads:

*High 5e Reviews*

*Rule Zero: Underlings (Pathfinder)*

*The Path of War*

*Spears of the Dawn*

*3.5 Dragonlance Campaign Setting*

*Dragonlance Key of Destiny Adventure Path*

*Ptolus: Monte Cook's City by the Spire*

Homebrew

*My Planar Revision Project*

*Alignment Throughout the Ages*

New School to Old School Conversions
*Spoiler*
Show

1st Edition Warforged

1st Edition Dragonborn

1st Edition Tiefling

1st Edition Drow

1st Edition Harrow Elf

1st Edition Litorian

1st Edition Lizardfolk

1st Edition Arcadian Avenger

1st Edition Sithilar

1st Edition Bladerager Troll

1st Edition Daelkyr

1st Edition Warforged Titan

1st Edition Boneclaw

1st Edition Spellthief

1st Edition Alchemist

1st Edition Vigilante

1st Edition Suel Arcanamach

1st Edition Blighter

1st Edition Ur-Priest

1st Edition Kensai

1st Edition Archivist

1st Edition Gunslinger

1st Edition Shadowdancer






Miscellaneous

*Sexism in Table-top Gaming: My thoughts on it, and what we can do about it*

----------


## Eulalios

> Yeah, overall I feel happy knowing that this is a "real sandbox" type of campaign ... very tired of playing with people who expect their low-level characters to act with impunity, without regard to setting or telegraphed NPC motivations.


Avatar by GuildedAge.
"για ό, τι θέλουμε ποιητές? Für was tun wir Dichtern wollen?" να σώσει την πόλη. Για το θελουμε ποιητες. Dazu, um die Stadt zu retten, wollen wir die Dichtern.
Hist. Urban Pop. Densities
Thoughts About Labor Economics
Hyborian Setting
How to Weird: Psychedelodiles
Awesome Extra Backgrounds for 5e
Getting Everybody Onto the Same Page
Focused on Tabletop, Not PbP
Good for Any Game
Make Your NPCs People, Possibly Interesting People
Borgeian DM
Games designer sociologist DM
Adventure Fantasy Games & Chthonic Codex & Other Coolness

*Handy Info*
lat 0, 1 deg longitude ~ 69 mi; lat 30, 1 deg long = 60 mi; lat 60, 1 deg long = 34.5 mi. Thus, Alaska and Siberia look so much bigger than Central Africa.
With d in miles and h in feet, d\approx 1.22{\sqrt  {h}}.
The answers, my friend, are



> The Old School Renaissance is about playstyle only insofar as it's about playing the game at the table (and not beforehand by building characters). The reason it's a Renaissance is not because we're playing old games, but because we are playing games like they used toevery time we get the chance.

----------


## Ionbound

Gaiyamato's Metagame Prevention and Detection Device (GMPDD)



> Unfortunately for Malack, he is not O'Chul....





> I think that it's no longer a delusion if you have your own plane of existence. I think it's just legitimate grandeur.





> I auto-crit with a vorpal weapon, have DR/- 18, fast healing 20, 324 hit points, AC 46, and give a deadly disease by smacking you with my beard.





> _Samshiir's +5 Keen Vorpal Monkey Wrench of Fear(tm)_ has been hurled into the gears of this conversation.





> BoEF has many uses.





> Physics is a Free Action

----------


## Arkhosia

_Sir Arkhosia the Duke of Dragons, Lord of Roleplay, Kinsman of Cats, and Jarl of jaegers, welcomes you to his long signature._
QUOTES!



> It's guns! I love guns!... Machine guns? That's even better! This could be fun! Sounds like death, and danger! Daaanger, daaaaanger... What's happening in the dining car? Is there blood? Who's killing who? Where did they get shot? I have to see! Things are really starting to get EXCIIITING! Yes! Yes yes yes! YES YES YES YES YES!

----------


## Philemonite

*Active games:*

Secret of the velvet door(Persona)



*Current projects*

-Generica, Shin Megami Tensei version
Version 1.6


*Spoiler: Treasured quotes*
Show




> Sorry, I took ranks in Complain. It scales off your charisma penalty.





> Well, offering to euthanize is rarely a good way to get to know someone...





> Revenant Rogue, past life as Warforged, Vampiric Heritage feat, Werewolf theme and Sword Coast Corsair as Pp.
> 
> Zombie Robot Ninja Werewolf Vampire Pirate.





> This is evil, evil GMing. Brilliant, good sir!





> Kinda like that. Got him the 'persona' he never had, and someone felt a disturbance in the plot, like two storylines bowed at each other, then sharply diverged

----------


## Yanisa

No longer needed

----------


## 137beth

#


> Originally Posted by Jaxzan Proditor
> 
> 
> I *vote* for everything 137ben has ever said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *vote* for everything this guy says. I like the cut of his jib.


#


> We can all go home now. 137ben has won this thread.


#


> Originally Posted by Fish
> 
> 
> She was about to say "--this new place that just opened up, Starshinia, which was founded by a red-headed aasimar, but was just taken over by an Azurite fallen paladin turned blackguard.  Apropos of nothing, I hear they just invented a new spell called Halflings Don't Have To Breathe."
> 
> 
> You forgot that the half-orc cleric who researched it is Redcloak's niece.


#


> This thread actually turned into a Morally Justified thread while I was composing this post. A Morally Justified ninja, as it were. DOUBLE locked.


#


> That might have sufficient degrees of doublethink to work. It's getting very 1984 in here. Repeat after me: "we have always been at war with East Optimisasia..."


#


> I hate Tome of Battle. It's nowhere near anime enough. In a game where everyone else is flying and shooting lasers and transforming into dragons, it lets you...poke a guy, or sometimes poke a guy twice. And you aren't even required to call out your attack, unlike every spell in the game. It's ridiculous.


#


> How many times, when the Fighter says "I draw my sword", did you just want to smack that cheating-optimizer in the face and say "No! You don't draw your sword! You draw Orcus!". When the Cleric says "I run away from Orcus!": "No! You run _into_ Orcus! Rogue tries to hide? _He hides behind Orcus!_ The bard in a tavern on the other side the town tries to order a drink? How about a nice frothy mug of _Orcus_?


#


> Besides, if the overlords of social justice forced the Giant to break up a main character's relationship in order to facilitate a samesex relationship, it would be Roy breaking up with Celia to get with Durkon. Everyone knows that.


#


> Originally Posted by LooseCannoneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Greenish
> ...


#


> There is nothing more emblematic of this forum than three or four pages of debate between people who, as it turns out, pretty much agree with each other.


#


> If you're one of the folks who likes the comic just the way it is and feel the need to defend it against other people's opinions, rest assured that readers have been telling me to get on with the main plot at the start of every new book since there started _being_ new books, and there is literally zero chance that I am in any way going to take such requests under consideration. They are just background radiation at this point and have as much chance of meaningfully impacting the story as would a request that I replace the main cast with talking purple ostriches playing badminton.


#


> There are laser guns in the DMG, brain-eating green aliens in the MM, and the PHB has a whole character archetype built around making deal with cthulhu to get magic lasers. 
> 
> I don't think lightsabers are much of a stretch here.


#


> But then you get poofed out of the campaign to get caught in 137ben's perpetually-casting SMI trap. REROLL!


#


> This is how I have always understood it (and keep in mind this is a basic D&D answer, and not a statement about OOTS _per se_):
> 
> On the most basic level, the substance of D&D multiverse is able to be shaped by personal belief. This is one of the main tenets of the Planescape setting, where planar locations shift around based on the moral leanings of the population. Most mortals don't have enough belief to really accomplish anything on their own, though, but the gods do. So mortals become clerics of a god, and their devotion to the god allows the god to funnel that belief-power back to them in the form of concrete magical effects. The gods aren't really the _source_ of the power as much as they are the catalyst to convert it into something useful. They can tinker with the power in the process, by dictating spells or withholding power or what have you.
> 
> Non-theistic clerics get their spells from a wide distributed network of beings with similar philosophies who can act as catalysts for the clericbut because these are not centralized, none of them can exercise "veto power" over the cleric, nor is the cleric required to acknowledge their dominance (or even their existence). In Gontor's case, it may be that a powerful Earth Elemental is granting him his spells, but it could be a different one each day, or even some spells from one and some from another. If any of those elementals decide they don't like what he's doing with his magic, he just gets his spells from someone else that day. He may even be entirely oblivious to which elemental provides his spells at any point, and therefore is under no obligation to any of them. Unfortunately, that also means that no single elemental is going to be invested enough in Gontor to care what happens to him.
> 
> Analogy time! Regular clerics have an employer-employee relationship, where the employer (god) consumes the work (prayer) that the employee (cleric) generates and in return provides them with compensation (spells), where that compensation is actually generated by the work being done by the entire company (church). A non-theistic cleric is more like a freelance writer; they perform the work (believe in a philosophy) that they feel is right for them, and then sell that work to whatever client (quasi-deific elemental beings) is willing to pay (provide spells) for it. The freelancer has more flexibility than the employee to do as they wish, but they also do not have many benefits of steady employment.


#


> I redid Wee Jas as a psychopomp in one of my own settings.


#


> You know, I actually asked if I could play an expert at one point, and was told that Expert and Adept were OP on player characters and only available to NPCs. I can't imagine commoner going over better.


#


> Therefore, you just need a taller statue -- or a sufficiently high pedestal for your statue, if you're a cheese-weasel -- to permanently kill any god in 2e.



#


> If the goal is No Racism, then the existence of Always Evil Orcs is one of millions of obstacles on the road to that goal. It happens to be the only one I am in any position to make great strides against, so I do so. The alternative, to do nothing when I could speak out, is not acceptable to me.


#


> If Orcus was a nesting doll, that would certainly make the whole thing work smoother. When you cast a level 1 summoning spell, you summon the little Orcus from the middle, but when you cast Gate, you get the really big Orcus that holds all the small Orcuses.


#


> There is a huge difference between EVERY main character having such powers, and ONLY ONE main character in a group of supposed equals having such powers. There is no powerno power in the worldthat is story-breaking all by itself, especially if the author has the freedom to detail the costs and drawbacks of that power (a luxury I don't have with OOTS).
> 
> Superman by himself is not a problem. Superman as part of the Justice League is not a problem. Superman as a member of an ensemble FBI team IS a problem, because sometimes Agent Fred is supposed to be the one to catch the serial killer. You end up resorting to a LOT of kryptonite.
> 
> That said, I'd ask that we please drop the, "Was the young black dragon morally justified in attacking the OOTS?" derail. It's off-topic in multiple ways.


#


> Actually im saying all of them are trans, even if theyve made babies or not. Its fantasy, baby!


#


> For people who say "they're just words, toughen up," y'all seem to have very strong reactions to a bunch of words on a forum and webcomic.


#


> You schooled me *137ben*.
> 
> I feel shame.


#


> "Is a stack of ten pancakes too many pancakes to give to the party, even if most of them fell on the floor and one or two were stepped on?  I wanted to give my party pancakes as a reward but I'm unsure if it's too much.  The pancakes are also laced with blowfish poison so the party would probably have to get an antitoxin before they could eat the ones which weren't pulverized by shoes."
> 
> At that point, I don't think anyone would want the pancakes _even if you paid them to eat them_.


#


> If artists have freedom of speech to create what they wish, then others have freedom of speech to crtique, criticize, and discuss the broader implications and effects.
> 
> It's like somewhere along the way, "freedom of speech" became "all negative response is censorship".


#


> I want to stab dragons the size of a small keep with skin like supple adamantine and command over time and space to death with my longsword in head to head combat, but I want to be totally within realistic capabilities of a real human being!


#


> i don't get why people see D&D or it's derivatives as medieval european.
> 
> you have medieval knights wearing rennaiscane era armor, wielding roman era falcatas, worshipping greek gods, traveling with native american shamans wearing the hides of saharan beasts, who transform into prehistoric dinosaurs who are accompanied by modern japanese schoolgirls wielding Tokugawa Era Daisho and Wearing black pajamas, and old men wearing robes and pointed hats who chant mathematical equations to control reality, on a journey to kill brain eating space aliens, giant sentient firebreathing spellcasting reptiles and sentient jello.


(Source)

#


> I guess I'll amend my original statement and instead say that Pathfinder is close enough to 3.5 to spark an argument about how close it actually is.



#


> I've often posted before about the guy I played with whose character's prized possession was his flaming sword. The first time the group encountered a troll, he said, "I drop my sword and draw my dagger." 
> Everyone at the table stared blankly at him. 
> I said, "You ALWAYS use your sword! You yell 'flame on!' every time we meet a monster! And now all of the sudden you don't want to?" 
> Player (proudly): "Well, my character wouldn't know that fire hurts trolls! I'm not metagaming!" 
> Me: (headdesk)
> 
> There definitely comes a point at which the efforts of the "metagame police" are self-defeating. In this instance, the poor player was so traumatized by previous DMs that he resorted to blatant metagaming in order to avoid the appearance of metagaming.
> 
> I'd rather let the players know stuff, and have us all know that we all know it, and then let the game proceed based on how the character would act.


(Source)

#


> Turn unthread!


#


> Honestly, I don't have much to say. I'm just impressed. That's beautifully, creatively, utterly batspit. I love it.


#


> Well, Babylon was a notable city-state in Mesopotamia which rose to power in ancient times, and the time period after it was conquered by the Persian Empire in 6th Century BC could be considered the "fifth" Babylonian era (following the Old Babylon, Middle Babylon, Neo-Assyrian, and Neo-Babylonian periods) - or as many of its fans refer to it, "Babylon 5."
> 
> It's not as well-known or popular as some other empires of the genre, and unfortunately it was cancelled after only a couple centuries, by Alexander the Great - but it has since developed quite a cult following. Babylon 5 fan groups are all over the internet, celebrating the great achievements of Babylon as it became the new center of the Persian Empire, and bickering over plot details and minutiae from texts in Herodotus and the Cyrus Cylinder. You'll even see their fans cosplaying at conventions as their favorite Babylon 5 characters, like Cyrus the Great, Darius II, and Nebuchadnezzar IV. 
> 
> Just don't confuse them with other, more popular ancient empires. Babylon 5 fans are very sensitive about being overshadowed by the more visible franchises of the genre. I mean, sure, "Egyptian 19th Dynasty" is the one that gets the mainstream attention, and the catchphrases, and the gaudy reboots featuring Chris Pine, but once you get past the pyramids and the mummies, it just lacks substance. 
> 
> Babylon 5 had _complexity_.


#


> I just want to say that being used as a unit of measurement is one of the highest honors I have ever received.


#


> this is the longest conversation i've ever read about whether a serial killer would make a good boyfriend


#


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, whatever, my post was dumb and semantic, but on the other hand, you, are... 137ben, and that is a... dumb name?


#


> The missing nail is obviously foreshadowing for Not-Not-Nales inevitable glorious return as the true final vilain as he crushes Xykon while riding Trigak.


#


> Allow me to explain it in sufficient depth:
> 
> *It's a comic strip.*
> 
> No other explanation is necessary, because unless you have some weird mental disorder that prevents you from understanding the concept of fiction, you already know the "explanation" for any aspect of any story that differs from reality: Because the author wrote it that way. Because you are a real person in the real world reading a made-up story in a made-up world, and the real person who made up the made-up story decided to make it up that way for a variety of real world reasons.


#


> I think the main question here is what Dragon God Ash Ketchum's Superman evolves into and how good he is at poker.


#


> Imagine it. In the frosty wastes of the polar cap, Xykon rocks up. For whatever reason, he decides to pick a fight with Malack. I mean, they're both evil, so he might not, but whatever.
> 
> Here are the rules of the engaugment:
> +Malack has none of his normal gear, but the exact same gear as Xykon. That means no holy symbol, but he does have all of Xykon's current magical items and scrolls.
> +Malack made a deal with the IFCC, but jokes on them because he has no soul (after killing his friend like that, doubly so). In return for a non-existant soul, he gets a 44 Revolver. For this battle only.
> +Xykon, having been buddies with the IFCC before V, which is why he knew about soul splices, has gone for an anti-soul splice. This basically means he can summon V's soul for 1 minute in this battle, and shim can cast any prepared spells for Xykon.
> +Since Xykon has burnt Durkon before the battle, Malack is angry. He acts as if under a Rage spell.
> +Since Xykon nicked Malack's special altar to his beast god, Xykon is under a heavenly curse that stops him from using his 9th Level spells, but he can still use epic and 8th level spells, and all below.
> +But, you will be reminded that Xykon sold the altar to Ian for hard cash, and used the money to buy ONE scroll of Energy Drain, which he may use despite losing his 9th level spells.
> ...


#


> My dreams have been proven to provide "end time prophetic insights". No time to hold.


#


> Originally Posted by 137ben
> 
> 
> What?  I feel betrayed!  All these years I thought Luna was nice
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Image*
> Show


#


> Responding to stress with rudeness is not the same as responding to stress with genocide.


#


> I mean, yeah, the fact that _animate dead_ on a corpse is Evil, _animate objects_ on the same corpse is nothing, and _animate with the spirit_ on the same corpse is not just Good but Exalted is part of the sticking point for alignment making sense, here.


#


> Also, "Good is harder than evil" isn't even an unreasonable point. It would take years to build something that I can destroy in minutes, decades to nurture a person who I could kill in seconds, millenia to build a society that an army can tear down in a few days, and aeons to build up a world that we _are destroying_ in decades and can potentially annihilate in two hours flat. Of _course_ it is easier to do evil than it is to do good.
> 
> My main gripe with the "Cosmological balance tilts" or "Pollution" or whatever arguments isn't that, and it's not that they're never actually represented mechanically and therefore it's hard to argue that they're actually relevant anyway. No, my main problem with them is that they're platitudinous coverups for a system that glorifies disproportionate posthumous retribution and stipulates a variety of moral tenets that now make even WotC themselves, who wrote the damn things, recoil in disgust.


#


> I think Durkon might feel dwarfed by Maxrah's demands


#


> Okay.
> 
> Thats your point of view. you view it as an escape from killing people for hateful reasons.
> 
> but for some people its just a reminder that they happen at all. its too similar and they'd prefer an escape where no one is killed for hateful reasons. your not going to persuade them with that line of reasoning. you'll never sell them on "the escape is that prejudice is good in this world" because they want to escape from prejudice entirely see?
> 
> like, why are trying to sell me an opportunity to hate something in the first place? I don't want to feel hate for things. thats a negative emotion. I don't have some desire deep down to hate something at the first excuse. I don't need some substitute to hate so that I don't hate real people, I just don't hate. There is no reason for me to think thats beneficial or that its an escape I want. This offer of an escape is mystifying to me, because if I want to escape, escaping to an emotion I've been taught my entire life is bad is not really something I want.


#


> I think maybe the test for "does this evil justify itself in a non-arbitrary sense" could be:
> If you renamed evil to a fake word like "Zoop", so certain spells had a the [Zoop] tag, we talked about lingering Zoop auras and Protection from Anti-Zoop, and so forth ...
> Would someone reading the material get the impression "this Zoop stuff seems pretty evil" or not?


#


> If someone described an evil, immortal king who uses what essentially amounts to a form of mind control plus massive social pressure to subjugate an entire race of people and make them perform unspeakable atrocities against their will (or bend their will into wanting to commit atrocities, whatever the ethically and mechanically accurate phrasing is), and a cold, unjust judgement system decided to place the blame entirely on said people for those atrocities after death, sending their souls to act as cannon fodder for that same king in an eternal war, the reaction of most DnD parties will probably be "Wow, we should probably kill that guy at some point." (Or, at worst, "Wow, someone will probably pay us a lot of money to kill that guy at some point.) And with the sort of tone FR and DnD in general goes for, the fact that said king also happens to be a god would probably be viewed as part of the challenge, not some kind of insurmountable barrier to killing what is clearly a great evil in need of some killing. And so with this in mind, while I can't really address the "more alien creatures/more robust worldbuilding" side of the argument, the argument that it makes hack n' slash, no guilt adventures simpler and easier is...odd. Because this explanation for Orcs' evilness (and the similar ones for goblins, drow, etc.) very much doesn't achieve that, at least by my reckoning, because this is something that very much doesn't fade smoothly and painlessly into the background of an old-fashioned hacky slashy beer'n'pretzels dungeon crawl.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else's table, but if I as a player had this exposition dropped on me in the aftermath of raiding an orc shrine or whatever, my response would not be to go "Can murderize all these things with zero remorse, got it." It would be to go "Wow that's pretty effed up" and assume a plot hook leading to the eventual overthrow of this Gruumsh guy is being dropped. My next move isn't going to be to run to the nearest archmage while screaming "ATTACK AND DETHRONE GOD" obviously, but I'm definitely going to be looking for more info on the gods and outer planes, asking for leads on who might be working to depose him right now, figuring out how to get to his plane, how to kill him, if anyone's successfully killed a god before, how exactly this whole effed up soul judgement system works, and generally assuming that the father of all BBEGs has been dropped in my lap, and whatever we were doing before was a prelude to this massively larger plot. I'm definitely not going to be wantonly murdering a lot of orcs if i can help it, seeing as they apparently aren't even fully in control of their actions.
> 
> And if we got to the end of the campaign and the Gruumsh issue hadn't been addressed, I'd feel...well, about as confused and unfulfilled as I would if any obvious ongoing atrocity were left inexplicably unadressed. "Congrats, you guys saved the valley from the green dragon, campaign over!" "Uh, wait, were we gonna do anything about that big child-slavery empire across the mountains that you've been telling us about...?"
> 
> None of this "multiversally condemned slaves to evil god" stuff seems terribly conducive to guilt-free hack'n'slash gameplay as opposed to just using, like, slavers or something, is my point. YMMV obviously, but I can't imagine this sort of response is terribly _uncommon_, especially among first time players hooked in on DnD's well-publicized generic premise of "heroic fantasy evil-fighting simulator". Which is who this all boils down to in the end. 
> 
> There's an argument to be made that this sort of thing is just part of the setting for campaigns emphasizing elemental evil and futile-yet-heroic struggle etc. and players who have properly bought in shouldn't try to abolish the inherent evilness of orcs/goblins/drow and their evil gods any more than they'd try to abolish, say, the laws of gravity, but, _whew_. "This entire race of intelligent beings is doomed to a wretched existence through factors outside of their control and the best any one of them can hope for is to die mercifully in the womb and there is absolutely nothing you or anyone else will ever be able to do about it because that's just the natural way of things" is one _heck_ of a premise to ask for buy in on. "The multiverse is ruled by unjust laws and tyrants beyond your power. Here's a bugbear to kill, it lacks free will but not sapience. Screw you." Cripes, at least Dark Sun's evils are, like, _hypothetically_ solvable and not written into the fabric of reality itself.


#


> Ask for a few million, because you need to pay me back for damaging my elephant.


#


> In fact, it seems like the worst, most reprehensible descriptions are reserved for the humanoids that aren't pretty. Demons start out with, "In their many and varied forms, demons are living engines of annihilation. They embody the destructive forces of chaos. All things tend to decay into entropy, but demons exist to hurry that process along."
> 
> So _demons_ get a more objective even-handed portrayal in their first sentence of their place in the world than orcs.


#


> Because that's exactly what it is. It's a blatant statement of, "You don't have to worry about the moral repercussions of killing these things. They're evil, now roll initiative." It's a clear indication that the writers of that book felt that the appropriate way to play their game was to dispense with such concerns in one sentence, and then get on with the fun.
> 
> The fact that it gets more over-the-top the closer you get to something that could look or act human is very telling.


#


> Originally Posted by Reverent-One
> 
> 
> Or since the book's purpose is to "Give the DM things for the PCs to fight", that it's giving the understandably relevant details of why the PCs would be fighting them to the DM as well.
> 
> 
> Sure, if you want to pretend that you couldn't start a description with, "Minotaurs are bull-headed warriors with a deep sense of territoriality that often leads them into conflict with those that would explore the ancient ruins they have claimed for their own." Or literally any other description that outlines a potential conflict without passing judgment on them.


#


> I'm going to save this thread and link to it the next time someone tells me that the themes I put in the comic are so simple and obvious that I shouldn't be bothering expressing them, because everyone already knows that you shouldn't kill people for being different than you.


#


> You won my favorite comment of the day!




List of webcomics I follow.

----------


## Duck999

Tables out of date.
*Spoiler: Werwolf stuffs by role*
Show

Role
Times played

Narrator
2

Wolf
1

Neutral
1

Devil
1

Fool
1

Vortexer
1

Alpha
1

Villager
1

Mason
1


































*Spoiler: Werewolf stuffs by game*
Show

All games I have been in chronologically:
Game
Role
Killed
Outcome

Turf War
Tubber (Wolf)
Day 6
Loss

Typical WW
Wolf Vortexer
Day 8
Loss

Cat Fight
Neutral (Tortured Reinholdt)
Night 3
Loss

Minecraft
Narrator
Nope.
Win?

Dethy Tournament
Insane cop
Day 1
Win

Werewolf Classic
Devil
Day 3
Win

Phantom of the Opera
Phantom (Alpha)
Day 6
Loss

Awesomenauts
Jungle Creep (Villager)
Day 4
Loss

Careless Investigation
1, 3
5, 10
-

My Little Townie
-
-
-

Toy Story Mafia
-
-
-

Middle Earth
Gimli (Mason)
Night 7
Loss

WW Classified
Narrator
Nope.
Win?

Schoolhouse




Deserted Island




























*Spoiler: Other Structured Games*
Show

Game
Stuff
Stuff
Stuff
Stuff

RPS 5
3rd Place
4th Betting



CoA XIV
Game Died




RAF XXXIII
Dead
Phase 1



Playground Squares
Wins Here




Roll to dodge
Participant






























































*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show

My first ever townie points!



> Duck999 gets townie points.





> Oh no, Duck999 is a mason.
> 
> How can I possibly suspect you of being a wolf now? :(
> 
> :P





> Duck: Mason. A really shifty mason, but a confirmed role nonetheless. 
> 
> Slii: Slii is town. He looks better than Duck even with that mason claim.

----------


## D20ragon

Stupendous avatar by Grinner. 




A quote.
Another. By the same person!
And a third.
A song

Dm of the Holy D20, and founder of The church of the D20


* I'm in and running 13 games. I'm going to update on a basis of every third day.
I will never quit on a game. I may be gone for months, but I'll be back.*





Best thing ever said about me.







> Also, I want to say something extolling you for running so many amazing games, but even my expansive lexicon is not encompassing of superlatives sufficient to achieve this accomplishment.





Best thing said in one of my games.*











> Pah. Manly Sword. This sword has so many x chromosomes, it'll give you a sex change.



Here we go. All easy to access.
Only a tad too long too, which bothers me. Grrrrrrrr....

----------


## happyturtle

This is the newcomer to the Nexus Sig box. The Nexus OOC post might be an old one, but the other links should be up to date. The IRC chat is really friendly, so don't be shy!

*Spoiler: Interested in Nexus FFRP? Newcomers welcome!*
Show

FFRP Faqs |Nexus Faqs | Nexus IRC Chat
We're friendly! Join the fun!
Ext. Sig.
PCs




Stuff below this line is just my own crap



*Spoiler: Quotation Rotation*
Show

_


"Heterosexuality is not normal, it's just common."
― Dorothy Parker

"The best things in life are free. The second best things are very, very expensive." 
~Coco Chanel

"You don't have to be pretty. You don't owe prettiness to anyone...Prettiness is not a rent you pay for occupying a space marked 'female'"
~Erin McKean

****

"We cannot all succeed when half of us are held back."
~Malala Yousafzai, Nobel Peace Prize 2014


"A corporation is not a person unless I can punch it in the face for being a jackass."
~Nick Harkaway

In three words, I can sum up everything I've learned about life: It goes on.
~Robert Frost

You yourself, as much as anyone in the entire universe, deserve your love and affection
~Buddha

In times like these, it's helpful to remember that there have always been times like these.
~Paul Harvey

A world of trials,
and if the cherry blossoms,
it simply blossoms
~ Issa                                      

We must embrace pain and burn it as fuel for our journey.
~ Kenji Miyazawa

There can only be one Beatles. That doesn't mean other people shouldn't make music.

"The two most important days in your life are the day you were born and the day you find out why."
~Mark Twain

"Forgive yourself for not knowing what you didnt know before you learned it."

~ Maya Angelou  

"Money cannot buy health, but I'd settle for a diamond-studded wheelchair."
― Dorothy Parker


_




Old Spoiler Box:
*Spoiler: Interested in Nexus FFRP? Newcomers welcome!*
Show

* New to Nexus FFRP? Read here and here then dive in. 
My Characters | Nexus Digest 78 | Objects
Stories | Smile! | Smile Big!
Avatars for Adoption
*
Is it okay to skip me? Probably.

----------


## Deaxsa

*Spoiler: Hombrew Stuff*
Show

My Stuff:
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...l-Alternatives
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...on-Feats-PEACH
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...slowly-(PEACH)

----------


## CrimsonKnight

*Spoiler: Avatars*
Show

 Jill (Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn) By Kymme 

 Samurai (Final Fantasy Tactics) By MethosH

 Unit-02 (Neon Genesis Evangelion) By smuchmuch


*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show




> I think my pilot should be dealt her horrible traumatic damage in Rending type. What do you guys think? :)





> Because by AdEva standards being hit by a car and left crippled is nowhere near traumatic enough.





> I wonder what's the count at for the "Crim questions the life choices that lead him to this moment" tally so far.





> *Steel Mirror*: When Lex's army of Sammy clones derived from her toothbrush DNA arrives,
> *Steel Mirror*: THEN WHO WILL BE LAUGHING?
> *Gargulec*: Crimson.
> *Gargulec*: Madly.
> *Gargulec*: As he claws his eyes out.





> Our comedy as an entropic force? That's just pseudoscience-y enough to work on this show...

----------


## Duck999

*Duck's Avatars*
*Spoiler: Avatars!*
Show

Thank you Kymme 
Thank you Iron Penguin 
Thank you Cuthalion 
Thank you Madcrafter 
Bradakhan drew this:
Edited Iron Penguin's to match Rain Week: 
More thanks to Cuthalion

----------


## Keledrath

I am a...
Vestige
Spell
Weapon (which can hypothetically become my other Weapon)

*Spoiler: Avatars not in use*
Show

  Nalin Fiendborn the Magus, by Ceika

 Nalin as a different kind of Magus, also by Ceika


*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show




> Did I ever tell you that you are my _favorite_ playgrounder Keledrath.





> You were the someone






> Campaign settings _are_ fluff.  That's what they are.  They're big fluffy beds for the Player's Handbook and the Dungeon Master's Guide and the Monster Manual, and sometimes, when people feel like gettin' kinky, the Psionics Handbook, to roll around in.  The idea that there's some crunchy switch that you have to flip before your campaign can be Officially Forgotten Realms or Officially Dragonlance or Officially Dark Sun or, hell, Officially Takes Place In That World Jaqueline Carey Writes That Definitely Isn't Basically 1400s History We Promise... that idea is absurd.






> Which is why you tell your Simulacrum-of-yourself assistant to get the Helm of Opposite Alignment ready before asking your Control-Undead-Vampire assistant to proceed with the biting. Experimental procedures are made to be followed, folks!






> Jedipotter, here's a helpful link for after you've read that.






> Hello Yas. Look at your character. Now back the zombie in front of the gate. Now back at your character. Now back to the zombie.
> Luckily, it isn't you, but if you try to poison me and I live through it, you could look like it.
> Look down, now back up. Where are you? You're in a city with the corpse your character could look like.
> What's in your hand? Now back to me. I have a heavy flail I know how to use. Look again. The flail is now smiting.
> Anything is possible when your character doesn't try to poison the Paladin.
> I'm on a horse in three levels.






> The Far Realms are Apple programs trying to run on your Android device, and being aggressive about trying to physically re-wire the hardware to suit them.





> Sweet korean jesus on a motorbike that's amazing. Thanks!





> _Racist_ magical blimps.





> Of course, the Wizard class still had more power than the Fighter class, so his Tier ranking was the same.  But that power was being used to, well, suck.  And Tier 1s are good at everything.  Even sucking if they want.  Frankly, a Wizard can suck even more than a Fighter could ever dream of sucking.  A Fighter can stab himself to death, but only a Wizard could Plane Shift to some horrible far realm to be tortured for an eternity of insanity.
> 
> JaronK





> Only playing Tier 1s is like only eating in five-star restaurants...even if you can afford such a diet, gorrammit sometimes I just want a cheeseburger and some frogurt.  Why limit yourself?





The Mutant, a Pathfinder Base Class for those who have always wanted to play with the Eidolon's Evolutions without the baggage of a Summoner

Sphere Occultist, converting an interesting idea into a system where it works.

The Condemned, a port of 3.5's Hellbred. Now with added functionality!

Sarkans, a Dragontouched Race for PF

Warforged Templates!

The Purifier, A Path of War PrC based on League of Legends

The Adrenal Savant

And things not worthy of their own thread

Sig if you love Jade_Tarem

----------


## King Tius

*King Tius's Current Characters*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class*
*Game*
*System*
*Campaign World*
*DM*
*Concept*

Finley d'Orien
Human
Rogue
A Life Well Lived
5e
Eberron
Gorgon_Heap
Super Secret Spy

G'Noosh
Half-Orc
Druid
The Equinox Wars
3.5
Homebrew
Jopustopin
Shillelagh or bust

Gudrun Fellhorn
Lesser Tiefling
Duskblade
Megadungeon D 
3.5
Homebrew
Malimar
Go ahead, say "Lesser" Tiefling to her face

Sojan d'Denieth
Human
Dragon Shaman
Sunless Citadel
3.5
Eberron
Jopustopin
Powered by his Dragonmark...literally

Wrex Volaar
Hobgoblin
Crusader
The Red Hand of Doom
3.5
Eberron
RaggedAngel
A Klingon with a spiked chain and a bone to pick

----------


## ChaosArchon

*Games I'm currently in or GM'ing:*

As player: not on this thread at the moment

As GM: Frost Lingers [Godbound]

----------


## Arcran

*My Games*

*Games I Run*
*Game*
*System*
*Concept*

The Beginning
Pokemon Tabletop United
In a post-apocalyptic world a band of survivors struggles to gain an edge over the strange beasts that now roam the world.

Team Rocket: The Next Generation
Pokemon Tabletop United
Fifteen years after the events of the previous Team Rocket, Ethan Halsey sends a small band of elite trainers to explore a new continent rife with new dangers and Pokemon.



*Games I Play*
*Game*
*System*
*Character*
*Concept*
*GM*
*Campaign Setting*

Aeon City
Mutants and Masterminds 3e
Cupid
A superhero with dazzling good looks and the ability to make people fall madly in love with him due to his bow and is really just in it for the money.
TheSapientOne
Freedomverse

Miracle Men
Mutants and Masterminds 3e
Second Shooter
An aged sniper who was been in the business since long before you were born and is currently on a superpowered squad in order to get out of prison.
TheSapientOne
Freedomverse

The Beast Within
Pokemon Tabletop United
Fawkes Theysson
A minor noble who hopes to work his way up in the court until he is eventually able to usurp the current king.
MesiDoomstalker
Aatos

Emerald City Knights
Mutants and Masterminds 3e
Kadabra
A scared boy who, following the Silver Storm, gains the powerful ability to teleport himself and others.
Dudeons
Freedomverse

To Be a Master - Bright Futures
Pokemon Tabletop United
Pitch Stevens
A "reformed" sociopath that will stop at nothing to become the Pokemon League Champion.
King_of_GRiffins
Dunia

----------


## Jormengand

*The Archive of Random Witticisms*

Every so often, I will post another one of these in my sig. In case you missed one and you really wanted to read more of them, there's going to be an archive of them here.

The first rule of unarmed combat: Don't be unarmed.
The second rule of unarmed combat: Don't be in combat.
If machineguns aren't working, you need more machineguns.
The key to the survival of humans is that so few of them realise what a terrible thing it is to survive.
One who is taught by riddles shall learn only in guesses.

----------


## backwaterj

> Just like the reds apple ale commercial.
> 
>  A guys walking along and someone zings a spell book at his head.
> 
>  *SMACK*
> 
>  thinks about it
> 
>  "I know magic"
> ...





> The earth is restored, as well as all of the people that used to be on it. The only thing the people seem able to remember about the event is Backwaterj.





> Nice job, Backwaterj! Now how are we going to proceed after that? I can't even...I just can't...


*Spoiler: Current Characters*
Show

Lark, strongheart halfling chainfighter/crusader of Tymora (Red Hand of Doom/Cyclopean Deeps)
"It is clearly the Lady's divine will that we go . . ." *flips coin* "_this_ way!"

Stormcrow, human cyber-ranger/ex-shaman with amnesia (Shadowrun 4e)
"Enough of this superstitious mumbo-jumbo.  Let's get to some **** that makes sense!"

Sumasqi Ek'lhamae, deep imaskari duskblade (Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk Zhentil Keep)
"Well, whether this is the work of the Netherese or some other planomancy altogether, it's certainly substandard.  Frankly, I expected better of the Great Demon Prince."

Banshee, elf technoshaman, currently operating by proxy via a military-grade spy drone named Alice (Shadowrun 4e)
(texting god) "In the meantime, think on this: could you make a rock so big you yourself couldn't move it?  And if so, could I give it a go?"

Tarrog Fleshrend, feral gray orc totemist (Slumbering Tsar 3-man, 'cause we're crazy that way.  :Small Big Grin: )
"You're not as useless as you appear, _elf_.  I don't think I'll eat you today."

Thorvald Maginnis, dwarven arcane trickster (unnamed 3.5 campaign)
*pounds empty bottle on table* "Oy, wench!  They don't pay ye t'look pretty!  An' a good thing that be!"

Seraph NT-063, Xellarian battle mech piloted by rabbit-sized insectoid pilot (Stellar University on Discord)
"What's a macroid?"
"It is the term we use on Xellaris to describe biological entities of immense size and strength such as yourselves.  When we first encountered macroid cultures we were . . . amazed.  Imagine meeting for the first time biological entities the size and shape of . . . spacecraft?  Is this the correct term?"

*Spoiler: Characters "On Hiatus"*
Show

Brand (Kevlin Delmar), halfling thrower (Rappan Athuk mk I)
"That's not a human-sized greatsword, that's _ammunition_!"

Nocturne (Junea Delmar), halfling ecoterrorist druid (Rappan Athuk mk I)
"But for the races of man there is no such balance.  They band together, build cities of brick and stone and the flesh of trees far older than their civilizations, and they make war upon all that keeps the world healthy.  They have made themselves immune to the balance that governs the natural world.  Or so they would like to think."

Grannarg Mot'leth, half-orc hexblade and Gruumsh devotee (Rappan Athuk mk I - yes, I killed a lot of characters in this campaign)
"I do not respond to dwarven clerics of debauchery or elves who cannot spell a simple orcish name correctly, and I make no apologies for provoking the dragon who would have killed you all.  If a glass bowl is worth more than your pathetic lives I will gladly take the latter."

Lriyhani "Moonscar" Al-Saryhim, drow sword dancer/priestess of Eilistraee (Rappan Athuk mk II)
"We face the laughter, indeed embrace it as one of the kinder fates to befall those of us who choose the path of the Dark Maiden.  Should the laughter turn to hatred that burns as the noonday sun then we face that as well, knowing our Lady dances with us even in the brightest day."

Leannith Av'laraek, maenad dragonborn Knight of Bahamut (Sons of Gruumsh)
"By the blessed breath of Bahamut, show yourselves, cowards!" *turns to teammates* "What do you mean you were trying to sneak up?  Surely you have more honor than that!"

*Spoiler: My Games*
Show


As GM:

Waiting on that lazy GM to get his act together: Freeholders (3.5 monstrous gestalt)

Untitled (Eberron 3.5, multiple character sets, home group, on hiatus due to friends running other stuff)

As a player:

Shadowrun 4.0 (home group, 2 campaigns)

Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk Zhentil Keep 3.5 (home group)

Slumbering Tsar

Cyclopean Deeps

...so apparently we like Frog God.  :Small Big Grin: 

*Spoiler: Parade of Avatars!*
Show

    
Left to right: Lriyhani, Lark, Sumasqi, Banshee/Alice, the Abotar, Seraph

What's that you say?  Recruiting for an interesting PBP?  Drop me a line!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## torrasque666

*Rudisplorker of the faith, true Rudisplorker
*

*I Am A:* Neutral Good Human Sorcerer (2nd Level)
Ability Scores:
*Strength-*14
*Dexterity-*13
*Constitution-*17
*Intelligence-*17
*Wisdom-*14
*Charisma-*13





> I'm picturing a scaley woman with flaming-red, spikey hair with an apron. With a wand of unseen servant and an item of continual mage hand to hold utensils and crack eggs, she makes her husband breakfast. With EB she kills the rat that's been getting into the garbage. With her dragon breath, she flame broils the steak of her significant other. With her Str-rating, she never needs help opening pickle jars.





> Because Pun-pun was on the road to ultimate power first, and he hates your guts.





> Role playing is like riding on a bus.
> If you sit in the back, and act cool, nobody is going to talk to you.
> You've gotta get in the middle and interact.





> *I1*: Hey Joshulhu, I just had a brilliant idea, squid-bro.
> *I2*: Like um what is it Cthad?
> *Cthad*: Like we should totally make a golem.... out of brains.
> *Joshulhu*: Woaah. That's like so smart... this is giving me the extracties, pass me that drow.



Favorite Homebrews
Dragon Shaman 2.0Magitech TemplarThe TeramachFocus Sniper

*
Rudisplorkers' Guild members

Threadnaught: The current High Rudisplorker, master of all Rudisplorking. The founder and leader of the Rudisplorkers' Guild.
Grod_The_Giant: The first Rudisplorker, slayer of the unjust.
Kazudo: The inventor of Rudisplorking, king of the sane.
Keledrath: The great Rudisplorkian, knower of Rudisplork.
FidgetySquirrel: The unknowable Rudisplorker, summoner of Orcus.
kellbyb: The clone Rudisplorker, doppelganger of Threadnaught.
ddude: Rudisplorkling of the Guild, the youngest of us, may his Rudisplorking be legendary.
Orcus: Summoner of Rudisplorkers, our eternal ally in the Rudisplorking against Cheaters.
Roland St. Jude: Let not his Rudisplork fool you, this is Orcus when he Rudisplorks.
Oddman80: Rudisplork Captain, Rudisplorker of Cheaters our foul enemies.
chaotic stupid: Rudisplorkrous judge, seeker of Rudisplork for all.
Torrasque666: Rudisplorker of the faith, true Rudisplorker
Irk: Adjudicator of Rudisplorking, Judge, Jury, and Rudisplorker
SaintRidley: Linguist and Invoker of Orcus of the Rudisplorker's Guild
golentan rudisplorking title currently being rudisplorked
MetaMyconid: no rudisplorker title as of yet*

----------


## Zweisteine

Welcome to my not-so-long signature!

153702*6*2 328. This is here for a reason.

*Spoiler: Quotes!*
Show




> "I am a human sixtyfourthling!  Fear my minimal halfling ancestry!"





> A halfling must be a half-ling human... So the real question is, what is a Ling?


Halflings are merfolk!

Free flight for all levels!

*Spoiler: Pictures!*
Show

It really sucks that so many Photobucket links are breaking.

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u.../sosbanner.gif
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...sosbanner2.gif
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...sosbanner3.gif
There used to be a few more at gorbashkazdar dot com/sosbanner/, but that website has died.  :Small Frown: 


*Useful links*

How to play a monster.


*Amuse me*

An Allegory, now with tiers!


*My work*

I created (but never finished) Giantitp's first 5e fighter fix!

Here I made bunch of quick homebrew for 5e, mostly regarding Eberron.

My project to update Eberron for 5e. Canceled for the foreseeable future, because I'm not good at turning ideas (even complete ones) into formatted stuff to put on the internet. However, you may be interested in Unearthed Arcana: Eberron (direct link to pdf), which is an official draft of some Eberron material for 5e.

Smilies!
DFTBA!  :Small Cool: 
D&D is an allegory for Star Trek!

----------


## Kaariane

*Creations I've made for Avatar Theme Weeks:*

*Spoiler: Fey Week*
Show

Fey Week


*Spoiler: Elemental Week*
Show

Elemental Week


*Spoiler: Steampunk Week*
Show

Steampunk Week


*Avatar Theme Week RP

My Avatar Theme Week Character*

----------


## Kaworu

*LGBTitP, Furry & European*
*My Player's Profile*
Avatar by *Sirodbcollie* from Twitter[/URL]

-----BEGIN GEEK CODE BLOCK-----
Version: 3.1
GB/S d? s-:- a-- C++ UL P? L+++() !E !W+(++)>$ !N o? K-? !w--- O? !M V? PS++>$ PE-(--) !Y PGP? !t !5 !X R+ tv b+(++)>$ DI !D G e>$ h-- r-- y? 
------END GEEK CODE BLOCK------
Favored quote:



> In the most Biblical sense,
> I am beyond repentance
> Fame hooker, prostitute wench, vomits her mind
> But in the cultural sense
> I just speak in future tense
> Judas, kiss me if offenced,
> Or wear an ear condom next time
> Lady Gaga
> Judas

----------


## jkat718

*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show




> If "dude doing ninja rolls with a pair of hand crossbows and shooting the hell out of monsters" is wrong, I never want to be right.





> Originally Posted by ImperiousLeader
> 
> 
> How does a street kid get a 50gp diamond?
> 
> 
> Step 1: Find a wealthy person.
> Step 2: Pick their pocket.
> Step 3: If they didn't notice you, enjoy your new spell!  If they did, enjoy testing your new spell!





> You say unwanted attention, I hear chunks of XP.





> You wouldn't believe how many plans would be improved with 'first, teleport into a star' 
> 
> And the point of being a conjurer isn't throwing physics out the window, it's throwing physics at people you don't like =D





> 3.5E, 4E: "Here, we made a rule for his - but feel free to ignore it if you want."
> 5E: "We didn't make a rule for this - because we trust you to be able to decide for yourself."
> 
> And you know what, I kind of like this mindset.





> Originally Posted by Strill
> 
> 
> Say I get swallowed by the Tarrasque.  I then put a portable hole into a bag of holding. Sure we're both drawn into the Astral plane, but the Tarrasque was sucked through the portal insides first, so he comes out the other side _inside out_.  Isn't this a foolproof way of defeating the Tarrasque?
> 
> Also, this is a really neat way to conceptualize the implications of four-dimensional space.
> 
> 
> This may in fact be the single most dramatic way of committing suicide ever.





> Tarrasque with Wizard Levels





> [on rapid growth in limited space] the release would be like hitting someone with a blood variant of a water jet rock cutter





> If it doesn't make sense to use your space Legos with your medieval Legos, then don't. I just want more cool building blocks, and I will use the ones I like.





> So what you are saying is that not everyone was kung fu fighting, regardless of the elemental speed of their fists?





> There are laser guns in the DMG, brain-eating green aliens in the MM, and the PHB has a whole character archetype built around making deal with cthulhu to get magic lasers. 
> 
> I don't think lightsabers are much of a stretch here.





> Originally Posted by Flashy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Troacctid
> ...





> All it takes to work for McGoodberries is an intensive outdoor training programme and to sell your soul...






*My Campaigns:*
*System:*
*Campaign Name:*
*Time Frame:*
*Role:*
*Status:*

D&D 3.5
 --
2011-2012
Gorovan Dramsson, Human Wizard 3
Retired

D&D 3.5
 --
2012-2013
???
Retired

D&D 3e
The LERG, part 1: Welcome to the League of Extraordinary Roleplaying Gentlemen
2012-2013
DM, Levels 1-9
Retired

D&D 3e
The LERG, part 2
2013
???, Human Wizard 5
Killed by inept bomb defusal team

D&D 3e
The LERG, part 3: Aleschwitz
2013-2014
Thamior Liadon, Elf Druid 8
Retired

D&D 5e
The Shattered Skies
2014
Basil Birch, Woodnymph Floran Lore Bard 1
Retired

D&D 5e
The LERG, part 4: The Defenders of Stormfast
2014-
DM, Levels 1-5
Active

D&D 5e
Adumbral Tarris
2014-
Bronn Haleheart, War Cleric 10
Retired

D&D 5e
When Armies Clash
2015
DM, Level 1
Retired

D&D 5e
The LERG, part 3.5: Army of Three
2015-
DM, Levels 1-4;
Meeso Orney (aka Baggo Deex, aka Jeeves), Human Death Cleric 4
On Hiatus

D&D 5e
5th Edition low-level game
2015-
DM, Level 3
Active

D&D 5e
I6 - Ravenloft
2015-
DM, Level 5
Active

D&D 5e
Out of The Abyss Solo Campaign
2015-
DM, Levels 1-3
Active

D&D 5e
The Second Militia
2016-
Magnus Stormflame, Human Thief Rogue 2/Fiend Warlock 1
Active

----------


## Duck999

Quotes
*About:*
*Spoiler: The Playground*
Show




> The questions people make threads for on this forum just keep getting weirder and weirder.







*Spoiler: Misc.*
Show




> We used to joke around with a shifter changing to Blue Whale form while engaging in combat with his enemies - in a small room. Splat.





*Spoiler: Me*
Show




> Oh no, Duck999 is a mason.
> 
> How can I possibly suspect you of being a wolf now? :(
> 
> :P





> Duck: Mason. A really shifty mason, but a confirmed role nonetheless. 
> 
> Slii: Slii is town. He looks better than Duck even with that mason claim.

----------


## Athedia

*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Mithril Rola
The Badger
Asha Misra


*Spoiler: Avatars*
Show

Mithril  by CoffeeIncluded 
Current Avatar of Badger from Runite's Rise: Tales of Aequar by Lucy 


*Spoiler: Spell List*
Show


 Spell List:
0 (4):
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
1(5):
Vampiric Touch
Magic Missile
Magic Missile
Burning Hands
2(5):
See Invisibility
Web
Acid Arrow
Acid Arrow
3(4):
Dispel Magic
Haste
4(4):
Dimension Door
5(2):




*Spoiler: Magic Items (Charges and Rules)*
Show


*Spoiler: Mithril*
Show


*Spoiler: Belt of Healing (3/3)*
Show

Healing Belt Changes Admirals Ruling
1 charge: Heals 2d6 points of damage.
2 charges: Heals 3d6 points of damage.
3 charges: Heals 4d6 points of damage.

*Spoiler: Wands*
Show

Wand of Magic Missile (28/50) Level 3
Wand of Magic Missile (50/50) Level 3
Wand of Dawn Burst (50/50) Level 4

*Spoiler: Rods*
Show

Rod of Empower Spell, lesser (2/3)
Rod of Enlarge Spell, lesser (3/3)

Circlet of Mages (1/3)


*Spoiler: Badger*
Show

Boots of Swift Passage (5/5): Teleport 20ft as move action
Hat of Disguise: Works as disguise self
Efficent Quiver: Stores arrows and some weapons inside

----------


## AvatarVecna

*Spoiler: About Me*
Show

*Spoiler: Beliefs*
Show

I'm going to try and sum up my beliefs in writing as best as I can.

The world, the universe, is a place that seeks balance. Everything has an antithesis, a polar opposite. We understand the world in the equal, yet opposite ideas that make it up. Up, down, left, right, forward, backward, past, future, good, evil, order, chaos, yes, no, summer, winter, spring, autumn, hot, cold, simple, complex. Everything exists on a line measured between two extreme points that oppose each other.

Don't believe it? Republican, Democrat. Freedom, security. Tolerant, intolerant. Enemy, friend. You're with me, or against me. It's either the death penalty, or letting murderers walk the streets. We turn everything, every issue, every argument, into black and white, trying to ignore the gray areas, the points somewhere between the two extremes that make up most of the world. Some people think that listening to the argument's of others opens you to being "corrupted" by their ideas. It's not about that: it's about understanding.

"If you don't know your opponent's argument, you don't fully understand your own."

I've spent my life listening to the arguments of others. I've listened, watched, and waited for a chance to speak, while those who have never listened prattled on about subjects they themselves didn't fully understand. Ignorance and intolerance irk me something fierce. I try to represent multiple points of view in my writing, to present different arguments in the hopes of bringing others to some epiphany regarding their own beliefs.

I try to listen to the arguments of others, in an attempt to gain more knowledge, more understanding, so that I can try and find the truth of things as best as I can.

The universe seeks balance, and the only way to reach it is to argue the issues while only seeking the truth, rather than attempting to further our own agendas. We should be concerned with what is best for everyone; while screwing people over financially doesn't help anyone except big business, if we support everyone in every way, they never learn to take care of themselves, only learning to rely on others to make it through life.

Maybe those of you that read this agree with me. Maybe you think I'm nuts. Maybe you're right.

But what if we could all work together? What if we could embrace the differences that separate us, celebrate our diversity? What if we could use all these different view points to reach the Truth, to help everyone enjoy their lives financially, spiritually, emotionally?

I think that would be a beautiful thing.


*Spoiler: My Stories*
Show

*Fanfiction*
Hadrian Potter: Darkness Rising
Hadrian Potter: Darkness Returns


*Spoiler: Online Quizzes*
Show




> I am a...
> 
> True Neutral Human Wizard 1/Bard 1
> Strength 13/Dexterity 13/Constitution 11/Intelligence 18/Wisdom 12/Charisma 13






*Spoiler: Comics I read*
Show

All links lead to the first page of the comic.  Potentially NSFW comics will be marked as such.

*Spoiler: Blaster Nation (Occasionally NSFW)*
Show

Blaster Nation (Occasionally NSFW)

Follow the day-to-day lives of a bunch of gamers with personalities across the spectrum; there's interesting storylines and interesting characters.  Occasionally NSFW.
*Spoiler: Blue Milk Special*
Show

Blue Milk Special

Star Wars parody comic.  About as funny as that sounds; if it's your kind of thing, I suggest checking it out.
*Spoiler: Collar6 (NSFW)*
Show

Collar6 (NSFW)

BDSM comic.  Story occasionally shows signs of becoming interesting, or that it's going to delve into deeper issues, but mostly it just makes sex jokes.  And if that's all you wanted, you won't be disappointed.
*Spoiler: d20 Monkey*
Show

d20 Monkey

The day-to-day story of a DM and his gaming group.  More interesting and funny than I'm making it sound.
*Spoiler: Eerie Cuties*
Show

Eerie Cuties

It's a school for monsters.  There's sort of an ongoing story, and the character's are sort of interesting, and it's sometimes pretty funny...I don't know.  I like it, though, no matter how unfocused it may appear at times.  Or be at times.
*Spoiler: Flipside*
Show

Flipside

Follow the adventures of a jester girl and her friends in a magical world with strict heroes and strange villains.  A wonderful story with some bits of humor mixed in amongst the character development.
*Spoiler: Grrl Power*
Show

Grrl Power

A superhero comic with an author that's actually thought super-powers through and followed them to semi-logical conclusions.  An interesting story with a fairly dependable update schedule and a lot of humor.  Constantly plays with tropes and the audience's expectations.
*Spoiler: Head Trip*
Show

Head Trip

Self-insert comic that has a rather dark sense of humor at times.  There are isolated storylines, but it's mostly a gag-a-day kind of comic.
*Spoiler: Luci Phurr's Imps*
Show

Luci Phurr's Imps

Three imps accidentally get contracted to serve a little girl for all eternity.  Continuous story with the feel of a gag-a-day comic.
*Spoiler: Magellan*
Show

Magellan

Follow the story of a group of superhero cadets in training as they make their way through the super-powered world around them.
*Spoiler: Misfile*
Show

Misfile

An angel misfiles some things in heaven and screws up a couple of mortal lives.  Now the three of them have to live with the changes until he can fix them.  A rather interesting premise that takes some time up front to set it up, with a rather interesting story to accompany it.
*Spoiler: Not A Villain*
Show

Not A Villain

Post-apocalyptic cyberpunk universe with it's own version of the Matrix, as well a widely feared group of terrorist hackers.  The gripping story follows the life of one particular girl as she tries to make her way through life without attracting too much attention.
*Spoiler: OoTS*
Show

OoTS

D&D comic following the Order of the Stick in their quest to save the world.  It pokes fun at the rules; it proves and disproves various tropes; it breaks the 4th wall quite often; it's linked in the sidebar on the left.  Also, it's awesome.
*Spoiler: Pieces of Eights*
Show

Pieces of Eights

The adventures of a fully fleshed-out Chaotic Neutral character and her adventuring crew.  Listen to their tale (told entirely via giant flashback so far) as they fight for their lives, their gold, and their friends.
*Spoiler: Questionable Content*
Show

Questionable Content

Follow the day-to-day adventures of some Indie dude and his friends.  Okay, it's a lot more interesting than that makes it sound.  And yeah, the artwork's improved a lot since it started.  Just give it a go, okay?
*Spoiler: Schlock Mercenary*
Show

Schlock Mercenary

A comedic space opera centered around a band of mercenaries.  Needless to say, the artwork has improved phenomenally since it started, and the story is usually quite entertaining (although the pacing can make the 4 panels once-a-day seem rather slow at times).
*Spoiler: Selkie*
Show

Selkie

Follow the day-to-day lives of a man and his young, adopted, mermaid daughter.  It's much more interesting than I'm making it sound; by all means, check it out.
*Spoiler: Sinfest*
Show

Sinfest

Gag-a-day strip that has produced a fairly continuous storyline in recent years.  Fair warning: at some point, the author began less-than-subtly pushing a particular political message with their comic.  Whether you agree with the message or not, the author is presenting it in a way that seems more likely to  make people resent and reject the issue, rather than calmly and logically discuss it and come to a conclusion.
*Spoiler: Something*Positive (Occasionally NSFW)*
Show

Something*Positive (Occasionally NSFW)

A semi-self-insert comic with a wonderful (sometimes/often dark) sense of humor, interesting characters, and an intriguing storyline.  Occasionally *NSFW*, depending on how strict your workplace is; nobody goes past 2nd base on screen (from what I remember), but jokes like the first comic up there occur often enough to make this questionable, and occasionally it goes even further.

And for those of you who've read it that disagree, I'd like to remind you of a few characters you might have forgotten about**: among others, there's Mike's "friends" the redneck trees, the mobs of ferocious catgirls (and their first victim), and Rippy the Razor.
*Spoiler: Sore Thumbs*
Show

Sore Thumbs

the continuous story of a video game store and the people who run it.  It takes a little while to get to that point, though.  Once again, the author has given the characters some rather...obvious political leanings, and it seems clear which one the author favors.  It occasionally pokes fun at the authors favored character, but it hardly evens things up.  If you tend to lean in the direction of the unfavored character, you might not enjoy it.  I've found the comic to be particularly amusing quite often; if you can ignore the political stuff, it's pretty good (especially the Jimmy Peterford storyline).
*Spoiler: Spinnerette*
Show

Spinnerette

An accident in the science lab gives a teenage student spider powers, which they use to fight crime in their home city while hiding their new abilities from their friends and family.  Less of a Spider-Man ripoff than it sounds.  It's funny, the characters are all interesting, and the storylines are rather gripping at times.
*Spoiler: The Nonadventures of Wonderella*
Show

The Nonadventures of Wonderella

A gag-a-day parody of superhero comics.  Wonderella: a True Neutral superheroine in all her glory.
*Spoiler: Two Guys and Guy*
Show

Two Guys and Guy

Another comic with rather improved artwork, this is a gag-a-day comic centered around three less-than-normal people and the weirdness that holds their friendship together.
*Spoiler: Weregeek*
Show

Weregeek

The day-to-day lives of a group of geeks (and one in particular).  Occasionally, it spends time focusing on their in-game characters, but it's mostly just looking at their lives and interactions.
*Spoiler: XKCD*
Show

XKCD

Stick figure comic centered around romance, sarcasm, math, and language.  Updates Mon-Wed-Fri, with a new gag each day.  Also, check out the "What If" section in the site's header, where the author answers physics questions that take practical science to the theoretical limit (and often far past the sane limit, but that's a given).
*Spoiler: Zombie Roomie*
Show

Zombie Roomie

Follow the day-to-day adventures and antics of John and his zombie roommate George.  What can I say?  I think it's funny.  And yeah, once again the artwork has dramatically improved over the years.



*Spoiler: Gaming Links*
Show

Various pages I've found to be worth saving a link to.  If you're interested, take a look.

Joe Wood the Commoner (The adventure log of a solo commoner D&D campaign)

I am a...  (What character would you be in D&D 3.5?)

Check For Traps: All About Alignment (Using moral philosophy to make sense of alignment)

The Ten Commandments of Optimization

The Ten Commandments of Practical Optimization


*Spoiler: PbP games I'm in*
Show

*The Dead World*
Game Type: 3.P, Custom Gestalt
DM: Captain Awesome
My Character: Prince Treorri Rushkaa-Cadallion
IC Thread
OOC Thread


*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show

And here are the various quotes I've gathered; some are from around the forum, and others are just things I want records of, for their own sake.

*Spoiler: Forum Quotes*
Show




> But now you know all about the reproductive cycle of oozes!





*Spoiler: Funny Quotes*
Show




> People love to be victims.  There's a certain moral superiority to it.





> My dad says if I can't say anything nice, I shouldn't say anything at all.  But my dad's not here and you're a weenie!





> Be yourself: the only thing more pathetic than your flaws is your attempt to hide them.





*Spoiler: Interesting Quotes*
Show




> Roses are red, violets are blue.
> That's what they say, but it just isn't true.
> Roses are red, and apples are, too.
> Violets are violet. Violets aren't blue.
> 
> An orange is orange, but Greenland's not green.
> A pinky's not pink, so what does it mean?
> To call something blue when it's not, we defile it.
> But, ah, what the heck? It's hard to rhyme violet.






*Spoiler: Rewards from the Forum*
Show

Whether competition trophies, titles, or just the internets I've received, here are some things I've received from this forum over time.

(0) Internets
(4) Cookies

Titles

*Reverse-Questioning Expert of the Century*

----------


## Sir Grave

Click banner to access Divine Forge Links and Avatars by Oneris. 

*Spoiler: Naggings I've used* 
Show




> *Spoiler: drack*
> Show
> 
> *Spoiler: open and read*
> Show
> 
> *Spoiler: keep going*
> Show
> 
> ...





> *Spoiler: For drack*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: more...*
> Show
> 
> 
> ...






> For Dudeons...
> 
> *Spoiler: Open*
> Show
> 
> *Spoiler: Open*
> Show
> 
> 
> ...





> Oh, yeah and, uh...
> 
> *Spoiler: drack 3:)*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...





> Ok, drack. 
> 
> You're getting a super nag.
> 
> *Spoiler: drack*
> Show
> 
> *Spoiler: ...*
> Show
> ...







Posting Schedule

Sunday - Divine Forge

Monday - Those Who Choose To Walk The Light/ Tomb Of Our Own Making

Tuesday - Trouble At The Temple

Thursday - Star Wars: Warriors Of Mandalore

----------


## Tarvus

I'm also learning how to do avatars!
*Spoiler: Avatars*
Show






*Winter Wolf Slayer*, Used By me, Tarvus
*Boba Fett*, Used by Mjollnir075



> See, I _want_ to think
>  that the Dwarf King
>  actually carries the
>  chiseled-in-stone
>  national constitution
>  into battle strapped to
>  his arm as a shield...







*Spoiler: Posts I find Funny*
Show




> Beholders are product identity because they're eye-conic.





> "Help us, Shade Hunter! The legions of Baron Evillicious are descending upon us, but our siege equipment has been sabotaged!"
> "Look at that! I had a fully equipped carpenter in my pocket all along!"





Explaining my group's somewhat eclectic playstyle here and here. 
We alternate between several DMs including me, allow epic skill usage pre-epic and all 3.0, 3.5, and WoTC approved sources, including Dragon. No 3rd party or PF without group and/or DM approval.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Active games: (yes, really)*
Show

*My character*
*The Campaign*
*Archived thread(s)*

I'm the DM! for:
Wrath of the Righteous


Invisible Hand in the Sky
Rise of the Runelords


Grekka Cailean
Empty Graves
Mummy's Mask

Gilraen Súrion
Rise of the Runelords


Artaith Hammerheart
Dragon's Demand


Lillisandra Moordaine
Hell's Rebels


Mick Ornsson
Snows of Summer




*Spoiler: Inactive games:*
Show

*My character*
*The Campaign*
*Archived thread(s)*

Frederick Strongarm
Encounter at Blackwall Keep
1st adventure thread, The Age of Worms, Three Faces of Evil

Firi'sar Throshana
Savage Tides


I was the DM! for:
Isolation of the Others
Hollow's Last Hope

Elian Evenstarr
Carrion Crown Part 2
Haunting of Harrowstone Part 1

Edricht
Sagas of the Människorna


Lilliana Bagrid
Skulls & Shackles


Silmarwen Tîwele
Reign of Winter


Elian Evenstarr
Carrion Crown Part 2
Haunting of Harrowstone Part 1

Qiyana Asalea
Wrath of the Righteous


Deurn Greyson
Giantslayer


Erodel Sturley
Way of the Wicked


Shaun Turnisson
Agents of the Decemvirate




*Spoiler: Thematic option for evil clerics*
Show

Original thread here.

As you are likely aware, if you've come this far, evil clerics in PF _have_ to channel negative energy, and spontaneously cast inflict spells.  This complicates healing immensely, creating very difficult situations independent of the actual threat of the campaigns.  This is intended to solve such a situation in (what I think is) an interesting and thematically appropriate manner, without breaking the game or making other domains worthless by being overpowered.  

I will gladly admit that I've never home-brewed much of anything, and this could be ridiculously off-base on the power level.  I certainly hope not, but thus the thread.  

*TL;DR: I want evil parties to be evil.*  Not shirking from the killing of innocent townspeople or their livestock to fuel their healing magic.  The process is described in detail behind the following spoiler.  Allow me to introduce the: 

*Spoiler: Blood Domain*
Show

*Blood Domain*(I realize this the name of a subdomain of war.  It's kind of pitiful.  I'm ignoring it).

*Granted Powers:* You can manipulate the very essence of living beings, drawing power from both willing and unwilling targets.

_Syphon life (Sp):_ As a standard action, you can draw energy from a living target through a supernatural connection.  You can target any living creature within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack to initiate the connection (treat this action as any ray attack).  If you hit, the connection causes 1d4 points of damage +1 point for every two cleric levels you possess.  If the target is willing, this damage increases to 1d8 (+1/level), instead.  This damage is stored as healing energy (independent of positive or negative), which can be transferred as healing to any other living target.  The recipient of healing does not require a touch attack, if in melee with the cleric and willing to accept the healing energy.  The act of healing requires a move action at any point within 3 rounds following the successful attack (or a swift action, to heal himself).  This damage (and healing) cannot exceed the hit points of the target which received the drain.  You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3+ your wisdom modifier.

_Lifesurge strike (Su):_ At 8th level, you can give a weapon that you touch the _lifesurge_ special weapon quality for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level.  You can use this ability once per day at 8th level, and an additional time per day for every four levels beyond 8th.

*Domain Spells:* 1st-_Light Blood Healing_, 2nd-_Moderate Blood Healing_, 3rd-_Serious Blood Healing_, 4th-_Critical Blood Healing_, 5th-_Blood of Life_, 6th-_Blood Infusion_, 7th-_Bloodied Regeneration_, 8th-_Mass Critical Blood Healing_, 9th-_Mass Blood Infusion_

(I realize that the spell naming is pitifully unoriginal.  I'm not that creative- sue me)

The above mentioned spells all work exactly like the domain spells of the healing domain, with two significant distinctions.  1: Each of them produces either positive or negative energy healing, whichever will actually renew hit points to the target(s).  2: Furthermore, they each have a material component of 1 vial of desecrated blood per spell level.  These two effects apply to any spell with the (good) or (healing) subtext, changing all bonuses to profane, and enabling all healing to manifest as positive or negative energy, depending on the target.

*Desecrate Blood* is a bonus ritual spell available to clerics with access to the domain, with the following relevant details: the spell requires a living creature (size tiny or larger) to be sacrificed as a material component.  The casting process takes a minimum of 10 minutes.  Each casting generates units of desecrated blood (and requires vials for collection) according to the size and sentience of the sacrificed creature, as follows:  

Size
Non-sentient
Sentient (minimum 3 int)
Duration

Tiny
1
3
10 minutes

Small
2
6
20 minutes

Medium
3
9
40 minutes

Large
6
18
90 minutes

Huge
10
30
3 hours

Gargantuan
15
45
6 hours

Colossal
25
75 (good luck restraining a sentient, colossal creature)
12 hours



Finally, desecrated blood lasts for 3 days, when drawn from a non-sentient source; or 2 weeks, when drawn from a sentient source.  After this time, the stored magical energies have dissipated.  Any spell attempted with inert blood fails, though the spell is not lost and can be attempted again, with a new material component.

All clerics of an evil deity (or evil clerics independent of deity) have access to this domain, in addition to their deity's other domains (I could see this being limited to the more organized evil deities (Hextor, etc..), but that's largely subjective, and limits the point of providing a thematically appropriate answer to healing issues). 

Furthermore, clerics with the blood domain can spontaneously exchange any prepared spell for a blood healing spell, _in addition_ to their normal option of inflict spells (Thus, an evil cleric with this domain could prepare offensive spells (as their good counterparts already do), and not forgo his ability to be a support character.  And I don't _think_ the inflict spells are so good as to be overbalancing).



So?  My eyes and ears are open for feedback, of any variety other than "wow, this is stupid."  I want actual, mechanical feedback, please.  Thanks all, for taking the time to read it, if you did.   :Small Wink:

----------


## Somensjev

*Spoiler: previous avatars*
Show


fey week by kaariane 
elemental week by kaariane 
steampunk week by kaariane 




my Divine Forge character: St. Briar Rose

----------


## ~Corvus~

> OneRaven: You know, at this point
> OneRaven: you're running fantasy battlestar-gallactica-the-boardgame.
> OneRaven: Have fun!





> But, but  This is the *internet*! Everyone argues everything. You can't just let me think I'm right. That's not how things are done in this age.





> Pretty weird? You can hypnotize yourself into not dying! That's...actually pretty normal by D&D standards.





> I just need a minute to appreciate the words 'goliath lamp-post sneak attack'. That's a thing of beauty, right there.


~~~~~~~~~~~
DMed Rokugan ItS | Shinomen | OOC

DMed At the Edge of Humanity | ISoH | OOC
~
Peren | Rumspringa | OOC
~~~~~~~~~~~

Past Favorites:
Cedric Llongwen | Eastern Mountains

Virion Waltze - Romanian-accented sharpshooter & mercenary. I wish he could be Wayne

Samuel Shoe. - a Druid who causes as much trouble as he solves. Probably.

(Gestalt) Loreshade Veshenthi Khan - Tauric Illumian Blood Ape // Telepath/Ardent

Vercingetorix - Goliath rogue/barbarian. Brilliance. Sheer brilliance.

Gisela | Dowrenland

Andra Rose, a Caryatid Column.

----------


## goto124

FFRP Characters

*Spoiler: Random*
Show



How to create memorable characters?

[*noparse][*b]Some words[*/b][*/noparse]
[b]Some words[/b]




*Spoiler: Edits by me*
Show


*Spoiler: Female Android to Male*
Show



- Trimmed hair (Erase tool)
- Added sleeves (Copy & paste from upper portion of shirt, then blended together with Clone tool)
- Enlarged right shoulder (Paint tool, black color)
- Enlarged left shoulder + rectangled head (Pinch tool at empty space right outside neck)
- Enlarged chin (Copy & paste from chin, then blended together with Clone tool)
- Extended jawline (Copy & paste from jawline, then blended together with Clone tool)
- Shrunk upper lip (Pinch tool, then readded lower lip)
- Enlarged nose (Bloat tool)
- Emphasized nose (Copy & paste from circuit line below eye)
- Thickened eyebrow (Copy & paste from eyebrow, then blended together with Clone tool. This one was quite hard, as there wasn't much eyebrow to work with)
- Emphasized rectangle cheekbone with newly-created circuit line (Copy & paste from various parts of circuit line on face, then blended together)
- Added 5 o'clock shadow (Burn tool)
- ???ed eyes (I can't remember. Neither Bloat nor Pinch helped to make the eyes more rectangular, so I didn't use either. Maybe it's Burn tool on the edges of the eye?)

Time taken: 3 hours






*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show



*Spoiler: Gaming Issues*
Show



*Spoiler: Alignment*
Show





> "I'm really getting tired of people saying that darkness is evil. The light can be evil too. So. Very. Evil. It wants to push us to embody our greatest ideals to a burning point, blazing so bright- that we set everything else ablaze. A little darkness can keep us all from going blind."
> 
> "The light is entrancing, enticing, promising us a utopia. But that does not mean it is good. It only means it wants to be. Whether it achieves that is an entirely different matter."
> 
> "No, the darkness of our souls is something very beautiful- its individuality, its our freedom, our mischievousness. The light can be beautiful to. but neither is beautiful when they grow out of control."


.
.



> Descriptive: You ate that baby, so you're Evil. 
> Prescriptive: You're Evil so you have to eat babies.


.
.



> A strict code of personal ethics, adherence to a number of institutions (not necessarily lawful ones), a sense of duty to family and community and a reliance upon structure


.
.



> That's exactly why I always consider the source of the code.
> 
> Was it from an institution? Great, you're Lawful.
> 
> Or is it a purely individual code? Cool, you're Chaotic.
> 
> Even if it's the exact same code. Why does this matter? Because the source determines *who is allowed to change your code*.
> 
> Seriously, instead of looking at code-vs-not-code, look at collectivist vs. individualist. That's what I do in my games, and it's a coherent system which allows me to separate law/chaos in a way that is consistent and makes sense.
> ...


.
.
Chaotic Good:



> Honor systems generally exist for the benefit of a ruling class's long term interests.  They're there to keep people in their place.
> 
> Honor states that men may not gang up because nobles are individually better armed, trained, and educated, while peasants are numerous.  Honor states that poison and assassination is vile, because it deals with the individual who transgresses rather than making war on their minions while they hide within their castles. Honor states that fire and swords are honorable, because castles do not burn like cottages, and steel does not slice like linen.
> 
> The guys in power are individually better trained, better armed, healthier, and fewer in number, so of course you're supposed to let them see you coming and not team up, because then they'll win.  Giving people the idea that that kind of fight is "honorable" and "fair" (even though it's anything but) gives an advantage to the ruling warrior-thug class.
> 
> Generally, if something can make a peasant beat a knight, it's "dishonorable."





*Spoiler: Player Expectations*
Show





> Being tricked used to be an accepted part of storytelling, or magic shows, the idea was to let the storyteller trick you so you can have fun.
> 
> 
> 1) The part I've underlined has been so indicated to point out that people go to those kinds of entertainment because they _want_ to be tricked, and being tricked is necessary to the entertainment.  Twists and turns in a story have their place, but they have to operate hand in hand with the audience's suspension of disbelief...and that's part of the problem.  In a tabletop RPG, the players are not the audience at a play/movie/magic show, they're the performers.  If a magician was going to saw me in half, I'd want to know about it before hand so I could take part in fooling the "audience" appropriately.  The DM makes up the main story, but he's not the only storyteller: the players (through their characters) influence the story, and if we're not prepared for the twists and turns as players, we might stumble over them, or miss a cue, or react badly IC because it was a bad surprise OOC.  Some surprises are necessary in stories because the players are part-audience as well as part-actors, but leaving them completely out of the loop is just as unenjoyable for them as if you spoiled all the surprises.  There needs to be a balance, or things can go badly.
> 
> 2) Lying about an in-game thing is an issue, but lying about the basic premise of the game is a whole different story, especially in pbp where people spend days (or even weeks) putting together characters that fit well with both the world and the other party members.  If we were playing 3.5, and magic options were forbidden, and it was otherwise presented as a standard D&D world (like LotR or something), I would assume that it was a no- or low-magic world; if we arrived, and (halfway through the first session) found that it was a high-magic world and we're part of a slave caste in that world, that's a very different game than what was necessarily presented to us.  That can be a problem if we've built characters for a very different world, because suddenly that LG Monk stops looking so cool, or that LN ranger is almost as bad as the enemy.
> 
> As an example, one of the characters in this game is very much the jealous type, but not romantically: anybody being capable of something that she can never be good at is somebody she can never get along with while staying in-character...and halfway through the first session, the protagonist (and I'll remind you that the goal in this Harem Comedy game is to get the protagonist to fall in love with you) is capable of magic, and magic isn't something you can learn; you've either got it, or you don't.
> 
> 3) Beyond building characters that don't fit the game we're playing because they were built for the game we were told we'd get, there's the issue of players being interested in the game only because we were given the impression that it was (or was not) a particular kind of game.  If, in example with mages and the slave caste, I only joined the game because I hated high-op 3.5 stuff and wanted to have fun playing a competent non-caster, why should I stay in a game where casters rule the world?  That is _exactly_ the kind of game I was avoiding, and this game being presented as anti-magic was the only reason I joine, so why should I stay?





*Spoiler: GitP PbP*
Show





> Because I just can't commit to enough of a block of time for face to face gaming (or even Skype and the like) PbP is the only gaming I still do, and I've only ever done PbP at this Forum (mostly 5e D&D, never 3.5), and I've never used "Roll 20" (I actually quit one game because the DM instead of just telling me the distances insisted that I log into a Roll 20, and view a map. I created an account, only to discover that to view in "mobile" I had to subscribe. Since 99.9% of my computer time is via "smartphone" that was a deal breaker)
> 
> I'm going to assume that what works for 5e will work for 3.5:
> 
> 1) Be persistent. 
> I had to try many times before I lucked into games that lasted.
> And it was luck. I can't descern any clues as to which games would last. "Past history (or lack of same) is *not* a predictor of future results".
> 
> 2) Subscribe via e-mail to both the "Finding Players (Recruitment)" *and* the "Currently Recruiting Players" threads, and be ready to jump.
> ...








*Spoiler: Just for Fun*
Show





> _"What's up with the orphans anyway? I mean, wouldn't it be worse to kill children who's parents might miss them?"_


.
.



> while our heroes play tonsil hockey.


.
.



> She seems much more fond of incontinence curses than deadly ones.





> Eewww! Seriously, I would rather just die, thank you very much.


.
.



> *Doc*: I think trying to convince Andante to change her mind is like convincing a wall that it is a firetruck.





> Convince her that she's a firewall, then.





> I just spilled coffee in my screen. I hope you are happy.


.
.



> Mist, you are standing there knocking on and talking to a tree.


.
.



> Why does CoC have a combat system _at all_?





> So you can try your luck against some of the smaller monsters? They understand the universal language just fine.


.
.



> Truenamers talk about doing it.





> Truenames talk about doing it, but the DC is too high!


.
.

.
.

----------


## AsDeR

-D&D PbP tips-

*DM tips:*

_- DM rolls initiative twice. Once for the party once for the enemies. The winner goes first and everyone acts following their initiative bonus._
*Spoiler*
Show

(When combat starts, it takes too much time to ask for everyone to make an inititive check and then wait for every player to take their turn in that order. A faster method is for the DM to roll once for the enemies and once for the group. The winner faction starts and then everyone just follows their initiative bonus in order. Is best if the DM makes the rolls, as most of the time it's the DM who decides a combat has started. This also helps create a dynamic where players know when is their turn to post.)


_-Or don't follow a turn order._
*Spoiler*
Show

(Every player posts their actions when they can. Then it's up to the DM to either take their actions in the order they were written, or to organize them by initiative order and resume what happened.)


_-Don't punish the players for that 5 step they are away of the monster because they moved poorly._
*Spoiler*
Show

(If you do, next time they will wait until everyone else has posted so they have a clear view of where everybody is on the map before moving. And waiting is bad.)


_-Allow a small degree of godmodding involving the terrain/furniture but not the NPCs._
*Spoiler*
Show

(PbP is slow enough as it is, don't make the players ask for every little detail. Either describe it completelly, or allow them to interact with expected items that you did not mention. Like a chair on a tavern, or a torch on a mine.)


_-Avoid asking for individual spot/listen rolls. Let the DM roll it._
*Spoiler*
Show

(This just makes the game come to an alt until every player has posted a single roll. Instead, make a table with the most common skills, like spot, listen, search, and knowledges, and the bonuses each player has. Then just roll once and apply the individual bonuses. This speeds the game up a lot.)


_-Trust your players with spoilered information._
*Spoiler*
Show

(Make it clear that in PbP you expect them to not open a spoiler tag if it is not marked for them. If you can't trust a player, convice him or replace him, because this is a big time saver. Post spoliers like "If you speak draconic you heard that..." and "if Your spot roll was 15+ then..." By adding the Dc on the spoiler you let your players know if it was a failure or a success while making their posts, so they can edit them with that new information.)



*Player tips:*

_-Roll attack, damage, critical threat, and extra damage in the same roll._
*Spoiler*
Show

(Just ignore the extra rolls if it's not a crit. Much better than having to make a double post with only more rolls.)



*Formatting tips:*

_-Write the OOC actions, notes, and rolls inside a spoiler tag at the end of your IC post._
*Spoiler*
Show

(Instead of rolling everything on the OOC. This way the DM doesn't have to figure out which roll is for what. Always add what the roll is for. "Spot" or "Attacking the giant 2")


_-It's a good idea to start your IC posts with your characters name._
*Spoiler*
Show

(Either in the description of your actions "Mr.Paladin decided to..." or just plain bold before your actual post. *Mr.Paladin*)


_-It's commonly accepted that you use italic for your character thoughts and double inverted commas for speech.Sometimes bolded too._
*Spoiler*
Show

(Mr. paladin was sad. _I wish I wasn't sad._ He thought. "*I'm so sad.*" he said.

----------


## Red Fel

*This is Red Fel's Extended Signature!*

And you're reading it!

My handbooks:Soul and Steel: A Guide to the Ironsoul Forgemaster!Compliance Will Be Rewarded: A Guide to Lawful Evil!Making Cliches Suck Less, Vol. I: Getting Dere is Half the Fun!
My homebrew:Martial Bloodline feats for Pathfinder!A line of semi-artifact Warforged embedded components for 3.5!Archery feats for 3.0/3.5!
Look!  These are tributes to me!Me as vestiges:Red Fel, the Friendly Fiend.  (With thanks to Elricaltovilla!)Red Fel, the Helpful Advisor.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)And an epic vestige: Red Fel, the First Baatezu.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as a spell: Red Fel's Persuasive Argument.  (With thanks to AvatarVecna!)Me as a weapon: Red Fury. (With thanks to BlackHawk748!)Me as a weapon again: Red Fel, the Blade of Persuasion.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as a racial variant: Red Felguards.  (With thanks to Keledrath!)Me as a bunch of deities:Malevolus.  (With thanks to LoyalPaladin!)Fel.  (With thanks to IZ42!)Red Fel.  (With thanks to Elricaltovilla!)Red.  (With thanks to PsyBomb!)The Fel Council.  (With thanks to IZ42!)Me as three feats: Fel Strike: Charm, Fel Strike: Command, and Fel Strike: Destruction.  (With thanks to Elricaltovilla!)Me as a feat treat: Red's Pepper Flakes.  (With thanks to Elricaltovilla!)Me as a veil: Red Fel's Sceptre of Subjugation.  (With thanks to stack!)Me as a maneuver: Red Hand of the Fel.  (With thanks to LoyalPaladin!)Me as an Elder Evil, which should surprise nobody: Red Fel.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as another Elder Evil: Fel.  (With thanks to IZ42!)Me as a prestige class: Wielder of Words.  (With thanks to AvatarVecna!)Me as another prestige class: Fell Speaker.  (With thanks to Dromuthra!)Me as a Warblade archetype: Infernal Warblade.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as various items:Red Fel's Kitten Cage.  (With thanks to Snowbluff!)Fel's Tome of Fiends.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Fel's Tome of Servitude and Red Fel's Commoner Kill-O-Matic.  (With thanks to Jormengand!)Me as a demiplane: The Fel Red Fields. (With thanks to Elricaltovilla!)Me as an NPC: Red Fel, Avatar of Asmodeus. (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as a template: Red Fiend of the Fel Lands. (With thanks to Draconium!)Me as an, uh, "evil" twin: Green Lef. (With thanks to illyahr!)Me as a poison: Felblight.  (With thanks to Jormengand!)Me as another poison: Fel Spit.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as various materials:Red Ferum.  (With thanks to illyahr!)Red Fire.  (With thanks to Jormengand!)Fel Ruby.  (With thanks to Extra Anchovies!)Flame Ruby.  (With thanks to Jormengand!)Me as a domain and devotion feat: Overlord Domain and Overlord Devotion.  (With thanks to Draconium!)Me as another domain and devotion feat: Persuasion Domain and Persuasion Devotion.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as several reserve feats:Fell Deception.  (With thanks to Draconium!)Word of Betrayal.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Culling Cats.  (With thanks to Zaydos!)Me as a Dragonmarked House: House Crimsych and the Mark of Dominion.  (With thanks to illyahr!)Me as an artifact: the Fell Tome.  And how to destroy it.  (With thanks to Draconium!)Me as a cursed artifact, because those are a thing (you may have to scroll a bit): the Holy Tome.  (With thanks to Jormengand!)Me as an organization: The Poinsettia Order.  (With thanks to Elricaltovilla!)Me as a 5e Sorcerer Bloodline: Fell Bloodline.  (With thanks to Segev!)Me as a bunch of Magic: the Gathering cards:Fel Lord.  (With thanks to Draconium!)Red Fel.  (With thanks to Guigarci!)Stained Glass Demon.  (With thanks to Lord_Gareth!)Fel.  (With thanks to Svata!)Fel Bargain.  (With thanks to Blue Ghost!)The Felblade and Red Fel, Lord of Evil.  (With thanks to Jormengand!)Fel Guard.  (With thanks to Blackhawk748!)Demon of the Fells.  (With thanks to Amechra!)Hell's Hammer, Shattered Plans, Burning Bargain, and Blank Slate.  (With thanks to Jormengand!)Red Fel, Exemplar of Balance.  (With thanks to digiman619!)And, shared with LoyalPaladin: Crazed Zealot, Bloodmad Cultist, and Fel Paladin.  (With thanks to Blackhawk 748!)Me as... a Sailor Senshi?  Yup: Sailor Red Fel.  (With thanks to Marlowe!)And here are some special homebrew tributes by Zaydos, expansions of his own homebrew.The Fell Wolf Powers, an expansion on Zaydos' Werewolf base class.Dream of Iron Rule, one of Zaydos' Dual Discipline Maneuvers.  (You may need to scroll down a bit.)Pleasure of Corruption, one of Zaydos' Vile feats for Thralls of the Great Old Ones.  (You may need to scroll down a bit.)Red Fel, the Prince of Imps, one of Zaydos' Infernal Pact Vestiges.
Enjoy a feast for the senses!  Now with tiers!

My PADHerder!

And now, a brief musical interlude!

----------


## LoyalPaladin

*This is LoyalPaladin's Extended Signature*

Awesome comic with me in it, by Propagandalf!

War stories of the lance.

*Spoiler: Play By Post Games*
Show


*Spoiler: Former Games*
Show


*Dungeon Master*
World of Salvus (Alpha Team) (OoC)
World of Salvus (Bravo Team) (OoC)

*Player*
Enoch the Just in A Tale of Dichotomy (OoC)
Lobelia Strongarm in Guardian Training (OoC)
Bunni Bunni in Super Anime Fun Time! (OoC)
Sir Corgington Goodboy Esquire the First in Surreal Dreamland (OoC)
Drogo in The City That Never (OoC)
Harley Marshall in Into the Dragon's Lair (OoC)
Tenzan Ametsuchi in Out of Silence (OoC)
Elspeth Winslow in Guardians: Oathbreaker (OoC)
Avery Montgomery in Performers and Entertainers We (OoC)


*Spoiler: Current Games*
Show


*Dungeon Master*
Venaria: An Unexpected Letter (OoC)

*Player*
Cerise dei Liberi in Megadungeon (Party C) (OoC)
Palladian Lightwreath in The Garden (OoC)




*Spoiler: GitP Regulars as X*
Show


*Alternate Class Features*
Imbue (Loyal) Paladin (Thanks, Zaydos!)
Holy Flirt (Thanks, Zaydos!)
Bow of Justice (Thanks, Zaydos!)
Proclaimer of the Faith (Thanks, Socratov!)

*Artifacts*
Heaven's Wrath (Thanks, Draconium!)

*Deities*
LoyalPaladin (Thanks Elricaltovilla!)
Palladian, The Hero of Knights (Thanks, Red Fel!)
Paladin-Sensei (Thanks, Neopheonix0...)

*Domains & Devotions*
Loyalty (Thanks, Zaydos!)

*Elder Evils*
The Paladin Most Loyal (Thanks, Red Fel!)
Loya, The Paladin (Thanks, Jormengand!)

*Evil Twins*
Disloyal Pal Dan (Thanks, Zaydos!)
Hector Loyalguard (Thanks, Snowbluff!)

*Feats*
Chevalier (Thanks, Elricaltovilla!)
LoyalPaladin's Holy Cold Iron Lemonade (Thanks, Troacctid!)

*Magic Cards*
Curse of the Martyr (Thanks, Amechra!)
Loyal Paladin (Thanks, Snowbluff!)
Loyal, Paladin of Ages (Thanks, Draconium!)
Mindflood Incantation (Thanks, Amechra)
Paladins Dilemma (Thanks, UnseenMage!)

*Maneuvers*
Shield of Loyalty (Thanks, Zaydos!)
Righteous Mope (Thanks, Zaydos!)
Stance of the Loyal Paladin (Thanks, Red Fel!)

*NPCs*
Loy Al Avatar of Torm (Thanks, Zaydos!)
LoyalPaladin (Thanks, Extra Anchovies!)

*Organizations*
The Gaolers (Thanks, Elricaltovilla!)

*Planes*
The Para-Elemental Plane of Paladins (And Loyalty) (Thanks, Elricaltovilla!)

*Poisons*
Divine Affliction (Thanks, NeoPhoenix0!)
Torm's Malady (Thanks, NeoPhoenix0!)
Paladin's Pox (Thanks, Zaydos!)

*Prestige Classes*
The Loyal Knight (Thanks, Elricaltovilla!)

*Races*
Paladines (Thanks, Elricaltovilla!)

*Reserve Feats*
Loyal Smite (Thanks, Snowbluff!)
Loyal Protector (Thanks, Zaydos!)
Hand of the Loyal (Thanks, Illyahr!)
Shield of Loyalty (Thanks, Elixer_Breauer)

*Soulmelds & Veils*
Loyal Paladin's Spear of Light (Thanks, Stack!)
Radiant Halo of the Loyal Paladin (Thanks, Stack!)

*Special Materials*
Palladinium (Thanks, Socratov!)
Paladin's Loyalty (Thanks, SangoProduction!)
Loyal Steel (Thanks, Zaydos!)

*Spells*
Loyal Paladin's Solar Bow (Thanks, Zaydos!)

*Subclasses (5e)*
Oath of Loyalty (Thanks, Segev!)

*Templates*
Paladesque (Thanks, Zaydos!)

*Weapons*
The Bow of Unbreaking Loyalty (Thanks, Zaydos!)

*Wondrous Items*
Sashimono of Paladinic Loyalty (Thanks, Zaydos!)


*Spoiler: Jr. Tormlets*
Show


*Ordained Jr. Tormlets*SocratovExtra AnchoviesIllyahrEno Remnant




*Spoiler: Important Threads*
Show


*Helpful*
Fax Celestis' Guide to SpellthievesThe Completely Dysfunctional HandbookUrpriest's Monstrous Monster HandbookList of Every Playable Monster by ECLCommon Acronyms, Abbreviations and TermsList of Necessary Magic ItemsSoulmeld List by Class and Slot
*Personal Favorites*
The Lawful Good HandbookIomedae and One Night StandsGame: Am I Following My Alignment?

*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show





> Monkey Grip is not a very good feat, but I guess if life gives you badass oversized holy cold iron lemons, make badass oversized holy cold iron lemonade.





> Remember kids. Friends don't let friends play Kender.





> An (Ex)Girlfriend is just a girlfriend you can't get rid of with an AMF.





> Party support bard, reporting in.  I'm like Oprah with buff spells.
> 
> "You get a Haste!  You get a Haste!  You all get a Haste!  And I'm throwing in potions of Bull's Strength as an added bonus!"





> In PF, nothing stacks. In real life, nothing stacks unless you're a woman. In which case, everything stacks.





> When LP talks about Paladin stuff, you should probably listen.





> What makes Gallant special is not the ability scores, feats, or the type and number of dice you roll, it's the paladin fervor in how you play him. Stepping into a room, pointing at the biggest, baddest evil doer around saying "I smite thee in the name of Torm, and there is nothing you can do about it" doesn't require a feat or special ability.





> What're you talking about? You're the only member of the party with a sense of _fashion!_





> Sun? All I know is the blasted daystar!





> Yeah, you can do a symbiote like that. 
> 
> "My wounds are healed! Amazing!"
> "It's not like I'm attached to you or anything!"




*Spoiler: LoyalPaladin's Play By Post Character Template*
Show


*Character Name*
[IMG]Character Image Here[/IMG]
"Character quote."
*Spoiler: Appearance & Personality*
Show


A brief summary of your character's appearance and personality.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


A longer more descriptive background.

*Spoiler: 10-Minute Background*
Show


*Step 1: Write 5 background and concept elements that you feel are important to your image of the character.*

*Step 2: List at least two goals for the character.*

*Step 3: List at least two secrets about your character. One is a secret the character knows, one is a secret that involves him but that he is not actually aware of yet.*(Known)(Unknown) 
*Step 4: Describe at least three people that are tied to the character. Two of them are friendly to the character, one is hostile.*(Friendly)(Friendly)(Hostile) 
*Step 5: Describe three memories, mannerisms, or quirks that your character has.*(Memory)(Mannerism)(Quirk)

----------


## Lord Of Mantas

*The Lord Of Manta's Extended Signature*

The world is a strange place, and sometimes I feel lost.



*Currently Playing As:
* *Dungeons & Dragons 3.5th Edition:*
Louise Gweder, the Human Factotum, in TheDarkDM's _Age of Worms_ (IC, OOC)

*Completed Games:*
A/N: Only games that either A) Came to the proper end and conclusion of the story or B) Were stopped by unanimous agreement from the players and DM (as opposed to dying a slow death from lack of posting) or C) made it past one thread are counted.

*As DM*: _The Trailblazer's League 1: Aurum Draconiaci_ (IC, OOC) - The story of six heroes from a Pathfinder Society ripoff mercenary company and their pursuit of the almighty gold piece, as they attempt to track down a dragon responsible for sacking the little town of Woodshaven. Warning: Contains Fey Shenanigans, Gratuitous Monty Python References, and Kobolds.
*​As DM*: _The Trailblazer's League 1.5: Downtime Adventures_ (IC - Stray and Brigitte, IC - "Jamie" (a.k.a. Kiriel) - The story of what three of the four heroes who made it to the end of _Aurum Draconiaci_ did in the six months before _Vespertilio Ex Inferis_. The fourth took up crocheting.
*As DM*: _The Wellspring Saga: Aurora Tenebrosa_ (IC, OOC) - A Cosmic Horror adventure set in a homebrew universe, where the party must navigate the city of Gottenburg - and the continent of Teien - to liberate it from the grip of a sinister cult known as the Heralds of the Eldest.
*As Player*: Felhammer's _Warriors of Blackvale_ (IC 1, 2, 3, 4)- The adventure of a group of adventurers known as the Heroes of the Maw, as they hunt down a murderous Undine known as Baavesi and the machinations of her master, the Lord of Nightmares.
*As Player*: Nefarion Xid's _Peril & Fame 2: Belhaim/Andoran_ (IC 1 2) - An open world game that began with the players taking down a dragon threatening the quiet Taldan town of Belhaim, then splitting up to explore the vast wide world of Golarion.
*As Player*: Felhammer's _Sentinels of Houshen_ (IC 1 2, OOC) - The adventures of a Tiefling Warlock named Hei Jiafa and his exploits as a mercenary, along with a revolving door of companions. (You think I'm joking, but in all seriousness, by the time the game ended, I was quite literally the only original party member.)
*As Player:* 3SecondCultist's _Ironfang Invasion_ (IC 1, IC II, OOC) - The adventures of the survivors of the town of Phaendar, as they flee from the destruction of their town by the hobgoblins of the Ironfang Legion.

Plus many others that I participated in as a player that, for one reason or another, died and withered on the vine before they could truly come into their own. Such is the lamentable and inevitable nature of play-by-post.

78% of DM's started their first campaign in a tavern. If you're one of the 22% that didn't, copy and paste this into your signature.
(I started my first adventure with the PCs being part of a mercenary/explorer company, arriving in a town to investigate a dragon attack that happened two days prior.)

----------


## Mornings

_Mornings's Extended Signature:_

(Place Holder)

Legecy Setting Primer

*
Some Characters*

~  Kwen'tel Hoth 'The Empyreal Flame' - Forgepriest of Ragathiel 
in: Kingzfall's Wrath of the Righteous

~  Mayli Ar'tel ' The Dawnhammer ' - Crossblooded Abyssal Black-blood Dervish of Dawn 
in The Mad Hatter's Dark Horizon II

~ Naiisif Rael ' The Black Rose ' - Stalker Pathwalker Black Thorn Knight
in jodokast's Lamentations of the Flame Princess: Tales of the Scarecrow 

~ 'The Kid' Lisren Crowley - Child-Soldier Empyreal Soul Hunter 
in The Mad Hatter's Dark Horizon II 

~  'The Burnished Light' Alari Dawn (Roslin Alari Yellana Athres IV) 
in TheEmperor's Curse of the Crimson Throne

~  ' The Forgotten Son ' Claudel Maxwell
in The Mad Hatter's The Siege of Castle Caldwell:The Long Night

~ Gremory Del'Rose

~ Bechal Rossfield

~ Adessa Allesa
**


*Games I Play:*

KingFallz's Wrath of the Righteous - With Kwen'tel Hoth

jodokast's Lamentations of the Flame Princess: Tales of the Scarecrow - With 'The Black Rose' Naiisif Rael

The Mad Hatter's A Dark Horizon II - With Mayli Ar'tel

 The Song of Thunder and Night (A Dark Horizon II)  - With Mayli Ar'tel

  TheEmperor's Curse of the Crimson Throne - With Alari Dawn (Roslin Alari Yellana Athres IV)

 A Duel of Duelists - With Alari Dawn (Roslin Alari Yellana Athres IV)

 The Mad Hatter's The Siege of Castle Caldwell:The Long Night  - With Claudel Maxwell

Tales From the Orda - Lights and Shadows

Root's Rise of the Runelords  - as Bechal Rossfield

Forest of the Darkmoon Vale - As Tahjii Running Wind

**

*Old Games:* 

 Mornings Shattered Star AP  

 The Wrath of Stars (Mornings Shattered Star; Prequel Supplement (Alpha Design)

 Dawn of Eternal Night (Mornings Shattered Star - Siegemaker  (Alpha Design)

The Last Song of Angels

Of Serenity Forgotten

Apotheosis of the Sleepless

Beneath the Aphotic Veil


(More Placeholders I like)
JNA's Homebrew 

Red Fel's homebrew handbook




*Thou Shall Post in Third-Person Present Limited 

Thou Shall Post With Descriptive Detail

Thou Shall Not Post Minimalist Replies

Thou Shall Remain In-Character

Thou Shall Not Hog The Spotlight

Thou Shall Not Assume The Actions Of Others

Thou Shall Not Assume Outcomes Of Actions

Thou Shall Not Derail Gameplay

Thou Shall Not Be Play A Murderhobo

Thou Shall Not Combat His Fellow Player Without Approval Of Him

Thou Shall Use The Discussion/OOC Thread*

----------


## Cyber Punk

I QUIT
dkdkdkdkdkdkdkdk

----------


## PsyBomb

*PsyBomb's Extended Signature*



> I call dibs, Psybomb is mine! All mine!





> Why similarities to Japanese and/or Chinese tropes? I think the question you want to ask is, why the similarities to Norse and Celtic mythology. After all, the Celts' big hero, Cu Chulainn, was a sexy bishounen (no, really), related by blood to wolves (no, really), with a rainbow laser sword (I could not make this up if I tried) who would get so pissed he'd turn into a demon (still not kidding) and have to either be half-drowned in the ocean to "cool off" his anger or hugged into submission by a pile of sexy women. Legendary warriors have always been, well, legendary. It's not our fault if some people have forgotten that. I certainly didn't.


"I should refrain from casting any spells tonight, if only to give the laws of physics time to cry alone in the corner"
- :Vaarsuvius: 

Avatar by Elder Tsofu

Wield me as a weapon! (thanks to stack)
Cast me as a spell! (stack again!)
Bind me as a Vestige/Spirit! (Many thanks, Ssalarn)
Kaboom Feat (coming from stack)
Play me as a race! (thanks atemu1234)
My Counter (Yet another from stack!)
My Stance (via Elricaltovilla)
My Veil (stack's prolific in these threads, ya?)
My Elder Evil (kudoes to Elricaltovilla)
WORSHIP ME (by Red Fel)

My Guides:
PsyBomb's Guides to the Akashic Mysteries (Now with all three classes!)
Fear Itself: the Dread

My Homebrew:
My version of the Mirror Walker Summoner
Incarnum Conversion Project (MinMax)
Frostbite Halo Veil

(soon to come: digging up all the various stuff I made for the GitP Regulars threads and putting it here)

----------


## TurboGhast

I would rather have a long informational signature that has no risk of filling too far here than one in the signature bar, possibly detracting from my posts.

PbP Player Registry entry

Current PbP games:
None.

Homebrew I've created: (Please don't necropost any dead threads found here.)
Yeti of the Planes: CR16, 20, and 29 Bosses
Extra Charms.
GitP Regulars as Spells contributions: Gfishfunk's Prismatic Wave, LaVa On Demand, BlackSymhony's Dissonant Tuning, TheTeaMustFlow's Drinkable Warmth, JackPhoenix's Reviving Inferno
Arrow Variations.

Copypastas:
GENERATION 17: The first time you see this, copy it into your sig and add 1 to the generation. This is a social experiment.
DEGENERATION 93: Copy this into your sig and subtract 1 from the degeneration when you first see it. This is an antisocial experiment.
78% of DM's started their first campaign in a tavern. If you're one of the 22% that didn't, copy and paste this into your signature.
(Started back in town from a previous adventure, due to DMing in a round. Also, I think the person who made this also made up that statistic)

Hey, look, you can get back here from here!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## IZ42

I'm a Spell! And a Vestige! And a Weapon(s)! And a deity! As well as an Elder Evil! And a badazz PrC! Then a wondrous item! Apparently this crazy NPC is me too! Thanks Zaydos!

Elricaltovilla made me a race, a Soulmeld/Veil, _and_ a Maneuver! I'm also a Magus Archetype! Thanks!

I am apparently a Feat. Thanks Thurbane!

Jormengand cursed my (and everyone else's) wondrous item(s)!

Praise Lug the Janitor

Official Chairman of Buckets.

----------


## illyahr

Legendary Characters: Argon, Defiler of Campaigns and Random, Mad God of Atrophy, Avatar of Chaos Unending

I have a spell!  Thank you, Lightlawbliss!
I have a ring!  Thank you, Oko and Qailee!
I also have a cloak, lute and another lute thanks to Zaydos!
I have a race!  Thank you, LoyalPaladin!
I have a feat!  Break it down, Elricaltovilla!
It has happened.  I now have a god form and an Elder Evil form!  Hooray for Seclora and Dromuthra!
I have a veil! It's awesome, Elricaltovilla!
I have a pair of maneuvers now thanks to Zaydos and LoyalPaladin!
Bards are even better thanks to some Alternate Class Features!  Thanks LoyalPaladin!
I have been given a quest-giver NPC persona! Very much appreciated, Zaydos.
Two special bardic materials made for my by Zaydos and LoyalPaladin!
I have my own bardic cleric domains!  Thanks, IZ42 and Zaydos!
To go with my god form, I now have a relic of power!  Thanks to IZ42!
I've been made into a planeswalker!  Thanks, Draconium!
I've got a bardic skill boosting feat now, thanks to Zaydos!
I've got a vestige and a vestige mastery feat!  Thanks, 

Member of the Goblin Guy Fan Club.

*Spoiler: Favorite Quotes*
Show




> *** Telling the Drow women they're oppressed and need feminism, in hindsight, was a terrible idea.





> Ah, English. Following other languages down dark alleys, clubbing them over their heads, and rifling through their lexicons since medieval times.

----------


## WeaselGuy

I finally have enough stuff for an extended sig!

*Contest Medals:*
Garag "Sunsword" Ragnarsund - JW IX - Silver
Al'ayn Q'tarmayn - ICITP LXV - Bronze
Marduk-bel-Iziri - VC II - Silver
Razlyn'susselsathra - VC IV - Silver

House Min'Doan PbP - Zif'coip Min'Doan

*GitP Regulars as X done for me*:
Blackhawk748 made me into a Deity!
Snowbluff made me a race!
AmberVael made me into an Elder Evil.
Elricaltovilla made me a Prestige Class!
LoyalPaladin made me a Prestige Class too!

Useful Stuff:
5e Unearthed Arcana and Errata!
Alternative ways to get new Class skills

----------


## SpeedWitch

Angsty Anubite's
_Extended Signature_

To be filled with coolness eventually
*Spoiler: Previous Avatars*
Show

 
First avatar by linklele.

----------


## Kymme

Kymme's Extended Signature:

*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show




> Wow. I started on 3.5 edition so the flumph is something I learned of later, but this is genius.





> I want to buy your brain a pizza, thank you.




*Spoiler: Games I'm In*
Show

Sasha Terthian - Celestial Spheres - on (most likely permanent) hiatus, but I'll never forget it all the same.
Calliope, The Wandering Eye - The Guardians
Cleo Skysdottur - Dragonbane Pretty Cure

*Spoiler: Currently DMing*
Show

Nothing!

----------


## Uncle Pine

░▄▀▄▀▀▀▀▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░
░█░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▄░
█░░▀░░▀░░░░░▀▄▄░░█░█
█░▄░█▀░▄░░░░░░░▀▀░░█
█░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
░█░░▄▄░░▄▄▄▄░░▄▄░░█░
░█░▄▀█░▄▀░░█░▄▀█░▄▀░
░░▀░░░▀░░░░░▀░░░▀░░░
*And his friends:
Angel Summoner and BMX Bandit*

*Uncle Pine's* (that's me) *extended signature!*

*Spoiler: Previous avatar*
Show


My first custom avatar on the boards (which I eventually went back to). Look at it!


Friendly treant avatar by Pesimismrocks. Expanded version here.



Helpful/awesome/too cool not to sig quotes:



> Piece of advice: If your idea for the story includes the words "I really hope that the players..." Stop. Anything that relies on the players to do something - anything - will fail. Not just might, _will_. Because despite the fact that any rational person can only see a limited number of outcomes or possibilities, I guarantee you that your players will come up with one you didn't foresee.  And if you're relying on them to do something, you can be sure that they will do just about _anything_ but that.





> High Optimization means that you've done a lot of work to tweak something to be as good at whatever you're aiming it to do as possible. This may or may not be a multi-goal optimization.
> 
> Theoretical Optimization (TO) is any optimization you do based on theoretical application of the RAW without regard to whether it would be allowed in a given game.
> 
> Practical Optimization is any optimization of a character, item, or other rules-made construct you plan to use in an actual game.
> 
> They are often related in some way, but they are not dependent on each other, nor are they antidependent.
> 
> "High optimization" is generally what people mean when they speak of optimized characters, in general. Something that is tweaked to get as much power and effectiveness as possible. It can be theoretical or practical. Practical optimization starts as theoretical, and then gets refined to fit into a given game under a particular GM.





> Originally Posted by thethird
> 
> 
> Are gods simply very powerful wizards then?
> 
> 
> Don't look down on Wizards like that.



*Spoiler: List of useful DWK links for self-reference*
Show

- Size trick explained
- Size trick + update booklet + other
- ELH cheese + "advancement" debate
- Skipping prereqs on Improved Dragon Wings 1st level
- Wingstorm at 4th/6th level
- Generic Name
- Generic Name expanded

----------


## Venger

fight my brute!  it's a lot of fun



> Venger, can you be my full-time memory aid please?





> How telling is it that people would rather discuss the taxonomy of tomatoes (which are delicious) than the truenamer class?





> Venger, can you be my full-time memory aid please?


*Iron Chef Medals!**Spoiler*
Show


Shui Cho-XXX:Bronze
Anansi-XXXIII:Bronze
 The Rag and Bone Man-XXXVI: Silver

Raijin-XXXVIII:Gold

Gilles de Rais-Loquart-XLVII:Bronze
Skinner:LXIII-Silver
Fang Xue-LXIX: Gold
Barton d'Kundarak-LXXI: Silver
The Ageless Korraneleus d'Orien-LXXV: Bronze
Ben Neru of the Crab Clan-LXXXI: Bronze
Geoffrey Fourmyle-LXXXII: Bronze
Natasha: the Overshadowed-LXXXVII: Bronze
Nary Wander: Fruit of the Poisoned Tree-LXXXVIII: Bronze
Oroba, Weaver of Webs-XCIX:Silver
Persephone Scourge-C:Bronze
Hallowhall-CIII:Silver
Liz, Daughter of Ragnorra-CV:Bronze
Guru Ganath, Candle's Beacon-CVII:Bronze
Kilroy-CIX:Gold
Hunter Snowborn-CX:Silver


*Other Contest Medals**Spoiler*
Show


Villainous competition VI: The Black Eye: Silver
Villainous competition XV: Violet Speller-Yow d'Jorasco: Honorable Mention
Villainous competition XXII: The Clan of the Poisonous Arrow Frog: Honorable Mention
Villainous competition XXIV: Miranda d'Ormin: Bronze
Villainous Competition XX​V: Lorelai G'Elsewhere: Gold
Villainous competition XXVI: Swallow Whole!: A'Aron: Gold


Amazing Princess Mononoke avatar by Dispozition
Iron Chef Deep Freeze: Turning Tables on Old Dishes
OMG PONIES'S Iron Chef Spreadsheet

----------


## Sir Grave

*The Divine Forge Links*
IC I
IC II
OOC
OOC II
OOC III
DF Map Baseline
Characters
Divine Forge Timeline
DF Catalog of Events
DF Art Thread
*Spoiler: Avatars by Oneris: an Epic Artist*
Show


*Sir Grave, Vassal of Bahamut*



*The Herald, servant of the Forgotten One*


*"Bastion," the Lost Soldier*


*Santa Herald, the Forgotten One's Little Helper
*


*Herald Kitty, :3*

Avatars by Oneris

----------


## Yael

*Yæl's Extended Signature*
*Spoiler: Awesome Avatars from the Past*
Show



"Lloyd" by *Iruka*

"Phoenix Wright, 
Hobo" by *Cuthalion*

"Syaoran Li" by *Cuthalion*

"Ace Trainer♀ (ORAS)", by *Cuthalion*

"Blan'Koh" by *linklele*

"Valaran Thanavinar & 「Nirvana」" by *smutmulch* 




*Spoiler: Quotes for the LuLz*
Show




> GITP: Combining underpowered options supposed to be strong, overpowered options supposed to be balanced, gods, and OOC-knowledge into something that makes sense.





> What do you mean it's not that great?
> 
> It lets you reload your greatsword.





> But when Conan the Warbladebarian the Third dies ("stupid snake-priests"), and you're on your fourth Warblade, maybe you feel like not playing the exact same cookie-cutter character again.





> "Narass, what's the scouter say about their power level?"
> 
> "**** if I know."




*Spoiler: GIFS for the LuLz*
Show



*Spoiler: Hearthstone: You make the Card Challenge! Victories*
Show



*Check out my Homebrew!*

Warforged Scout Fix


*On-Going Games (as a Player).*

 :Small Sigh: 

*On-Going Games (as the DM).*

 :Small Smile: 

*Characters that probably won't see the forums...*

[D&D 3.5] Aoyama Midori, Ninja Battle Maid!
[D&D 3.5] Soverliss Homilion, Diamond Mind Acolyte
[D20 Mdn] Aoyama Kai, Special Ops Soldier
[D20 Mdn] Dr. Erick Malcolm, Zombie Apocalypse Survivor
[Pathfindr] Æther, Master of the Escalating Chain

----------


## The Viscount

*IC Continued*
*Spoiler*
Show

LXXXV Samuel Windsinger: Bronze
LXXXVI Two-Faced Ivan: Bronze
LXXXVII Brokk, the Anvil Soul: Bronze
LXXXVIII Rory Greenblood: Gold
XC Backwards Bo the Bowman: Gold
XCII Louis Friend: Bronze
XCIII Paulie Pocket: Gold
XCIV Roderick Rabelais: Gold
XCVII Chook Min: Silver
XCIX Old Johnny Blackspine: Gold

*Other Contest Medals*
*Spoiler*
Show

HC Clank: Gold
HCII Deino: Silver
ICE6 XXXV Stuffy Doll: Bronze
ICE6 XXXXIX Neil: Silver
VC VI The Creeper: Bronze
VC XI The Green Man: Gold
VC XVI Ben, the Rat that Won't Die: HM
VC XVIII Gaspar Macoute, the Bag Man: HM
VC XXIII Chuck and Rufus: HM

----------


## unseenmage

For Pathfinder, for my purposes, all Constructs are priced by CR, Clockworks lose the Difficult to Create ability, and Constructs lose bonus hp by size instead gaining bonus hp for higher Str.

*Usefulnesses*
Plants List
This is a list of 3.x plants.
*Edit:* And here Jowgen did a MUCH better job!
PF Plants List

Construct Folding
Applying the Squeezing rules to Constructs and extradimensional spaces.

Dust is Lazy
How to make and utilize dust and dust like materials. Surprisingly awesome.

War Spells
Thread filled with spells modified by the Dragon Magazine War Spells spell template.

Best Generic Feats
List of the best feats that any character can take in 3.x. Good for NPCs, minions, and monsters.

Best Generic Feats in PF
As above only it would seem that PF has far fewer feats that anyone could take that give you superpowers.

Random Animal Templates
Every 3.x Animal in random lists with every template one could apply and still leave them as Animals. For simulating animal marketplaces and buying Warbeasts (MM2).

Every Playable Monster
Lists of every playable monster (monster with listed Level Adjustment) from which one could roll a random monster. Oh, and they're sorted by Effective Character Level for your convenience. 
Also includes every playable template by ECL.

List of every extraplanetary creature in PF
Under construction indefinitely. Currently unpacking certain expandable templates and adding racial ability modifiers.

3.x - My rendition of the Leylines of Faerun

PF - Combining Mundane Items and New Tech Grenades

Clockwork Mimic
Clockwork Mimic Amalgam Doppelganger
Doppelmancy Ideas
Doppelmimic

3.x spells to use in PF

Pathfinder Necromancy Options

PF - Race Point Costs for Construction Point Abilities

Magic Also Taketh
Discussion/collection of economy breaking exploits and how to counter them with more than just Rule Zero. 

How to Craft a Pantheon

*Threads Informing My Constructs Obsession*
Solving a Magical Population Explosion
Protecting the Minds of Construct Minions
Excellent Discussion on Animating and Retained Traits
PF - Clockwork Spacewhale Tattoos
Optimizing _Create Crawling Claw_ spell
PF - Craft Construct at low levels
Were and vampire Intelligent Magic Items.

Shrift the Mighty

Jumping Shark CRs

*Tools*
Medieval Demographics
Town Demographics

Special Cloth Materials

3.P Spelljammer

Lets Do The Time Wrinkle Again

Spell Modifications list

*GitP Regulars as...*
I am a Magic Item! And a Cursed Magic Item! And an NPC! And though I did not inspire it I reminded Zaydos of one of his dragons!
And now there's a disease for me too! And another disease! And I'm a special material! And a cursed special material!
And I was kindly transcended into a deity!! And now I have a Domain and a domain feat! (thanks Zaydos!) Now too I am a Reserve Feat!
Now I'm an Artifact! And a Cursed Artifact!
And I am some lesser deities!
Now an organization! And another organization!
And now a Vestige!

*Avatars*
Gondsman & Wright avatar by TinyMushroom
Alchimificer avatar by gurgleflep
Curiosity avatar by Pesimismrocks
Ajar & Hiddow avatar by Kurien

*Spoiler: Regular sig storage*
Show



Flying monkeys will eat your eyes.




> ... You seem to be the true golem master on this forums.


*Spoiler: Usefulnesses*
Show


Extended Signature

Madness Such As This

Dust is Lazy

Every Playable Monster



Gondsman & Wright avatar by TinyMushroom
Alchemificer avatar by gurgleflep
Curiosity avatar by Pesimismrocks
Ajar & Hiddow avatar by Kurien
Doppelmimic avatar by linklele

----------


## jamieth

(under reconstruction)

----------


## Ghost Nappa

I don't know what I'll put in here but I have definitely wanted one of these for awhile; glad I finally found it.

*Spoiler: Favorite Quotes*
Show


*Spoiler: Order of the Stick*
Show




> Everyone is entitled to his opinion, but what surprises me about the reactions to this strip in particular is how negative people are about the arrival of Julio because of what it "means" about whether or not OOTS is getting out of this situation without help, and what that means to the quality of the strip overall. Setting aside the question of whether Elan's charisma is a powerful asset without which they wouldn't have Julio's assistance, we don't know yet what's going to happen! This strip has surprised us all before and probably will continue to do so.
> 
> Many of the reactions to the strips are written in a tone that suggests the commenter believes there are no more strips coming, with pronouncements on the implications of Rich's plot or character choices. I guess that might be because people are so invested in the story and never know for sure when (or whether, god forbid, because the Giant is human after all) another will be posted, and each new posted strip is another opportunity to release pent-up anxiety about getting more story. It's hard to be patient but I suspect it's premature to make assessments of the story until it's done in four or five more years.
> 
> I often marvel at Rich's restraint at not arguing with more of the posters when they make broad statements about strips being disappointing, or D&D rules not being followed, or whatever. I know the internet provides a new way for consumers of stories to interact with authors, but this strip must be setting records for sheer volume of commentary and discussion per page produced. What other author has ever produced something of this length while having it nitpicked and challenged (and praised) by readers literally every step of the way?
> 
> It's kind of amazing to behold.
> 
> Anyway I think the story continues to be engaging and exciting and my two cents are that Julio was set up a long time ago and this is just one more example of Rich planning ahead a lot more than just about anyone who writes serialized fiction.




*Spoiler: Musical Parodies*
Show





> I am the very model of a Roguish Elven Gunslinger
> I've got my sneaky boots on and a very twitchy gunfinger
> I know the kings all hate it when I stop their fights historical
> By killing all the warriors both quickly and methodical
> I'm very well acquainted, too, with matters mathematical
> I understand trajectories, the air drag is quadratical
> I know the myth of Isis, Horus' mother and the sunbringer
> I am the very model of a Roguish Elven Gunslinger
> 
> ****I am limited to one musical interlude per session.

----------


## PoeticDwarf

My homebrew

Monk guide for 5e

Horizon Walker class (WIP but only SOME subclasses

Kastidril race for 5e

The Pirate class for 5e

Broken One Warlock (subclass for 5e)

Samurai Fighter (subclass for 5e)

Mindslayer Barbarian (subclass for 5e)

The Settler, a race for 5e by EnderDwarf

Packleader 5e class (a warlock, monk, ranger using nature. Having the ability to change into a wolf or have a wolf)
Snowman 5e class (like the stormknight but with cold instead of thunder and the mechanics are different)
Dragonic Archer 5e class (An archer using the powers of his ancestors, having dragonic point and blinding arrow, little bit like the monk, but is using ranged)
StormKnight 5e class (A fighter who cancels the power of the storms to kill his enemies, halfcaster)

Sorry, I just prefer making classes above posting them, if you want to see one of these classes just send a private message, I will post that one first

----------


## Draconium

*Draconium's Extended Signature*

*Spoiler: Current Games*
Show

*Spoiler: Currently Playing*
Show

Kiloren Salvith in World of Salvus (Bravo Team) (OOC)
Sylvia Drakethi in Temposis: A Tale of Dichotomy (OOC)


*Spoiler: Currently DMing*
Show

Into the Dragon's Lair (OOC)



*Spoiler: Former Games*
Show

Igneas, Scion of the Eternal Flame in Time of the Dragon (OOC)


*Spoiler: Avatars*
Show

 by Jsketchy
 by smuchmuch
Thanks, guys!


*Dark Red, the Voice of the Dragon*

*I am a:* Lawful Good Human Wizard (Level 2), Str: 12, Dex: 12, Con: 11, Int: 16, Wis: 13, Cha: 10

*Spoiler: Quotes:*
Show




> We should advertise just like that to recruit new necromancers. Like _"A family activity even grandma can be involved in!"_





> Though I _would_ like to point out that DnD is a place where you actually do have to worry about lizard-men mind controlling people in an effort to bring about the end of the world. Worse, tin foil is powerless to stop their mind powers here. Just saying.





> How much terrain does the forty foot long, flying, fire breathing lizard which may or may not have magic consider its domain?
> 
> _As much as it god damn wants._





*Spoiler: Goodies from GitP Regulars as... threads:*
Show

NPC: Draconium (Thanks, Zaydos!)

Template: Draconian Hoardling (Thanks, Snowbluff!)

Diseases: Hoarding Disease (Thanks, Snowbluff!), Draconium Fever (Thanks, Socratov!)

Special Materials: Faux Dragon Scale (Thanks, Snowbluff!), Dragonshaped (Thanks, unseenmage!), Draconium (Thanks, Zaydos!), [Cursed Material] Foe Dragon Scale and Dragonscorned (Thanks, Jormengand!)

Deity: Nidhogg, Wyrm Magnus (Thanks, IZ42!)

Domains and Devotion feats: Draconium Domain and Draconium Devotion (Thanks, Zaydos!), Dragon Ascendant Domain and Dragon Ascendant Devotion (Thanks, Illven!)

Reserve Feats: Invoke the Draconic Blood (Thanks, Zaydos!), Dragon's Breath (Also for Zaydos) (Thanks, Blackhawk748!), Draconium (Thanks, Illven!), Bolt Breath (Thanks, Elxir_Breauer!)

Artifacts: Amulet of the Dragon King (Thanks, LoyalPaladin!), [Cursed Artifact] Amulet of Draconic Destruction (Thanks, Jormengand!)

Organizations: The Claws of Io (Thanks, Red Fel!), Keepers of the Hoard (Thanks, Zaydos!)

MTG Cards: Primordial Dragon and Lay to Waste (Fix) (Thanks, LoyalPaladin!),  Lavaflow Dragon and Dragon's Demand (Thanks,  Blue Ghost!), Dragon's Hoard (Thanks, Guigarci!) [Picture Link currently broken],
Dracorage (Thanks, unseenmage!)

Vestige: Draconium, Covetous Stretched too Far [Vestige Mastery] (Thanks, Zaydos!)

Magic Items (Wondrous Item Set): Draconium Apparel (Thanks, BilltheCynic!)

*Spoiler: I also requested for Zaydos to expend some homebrewed content based off of me...*
Show

Behold, the Dragonblooded Warforged Feats, the Draconium's Breath of Fear, the Apocalyptic Path of the Dragon, the Dragon King's Perfect Fire maneuver, the Maddening Breath thrall feat, Draconium's Song of Hoard Warding, and the Hoard Guardian Spider Swarm!

----------


## Defiantnight

Extended Signature:




> ... you need supreme, ultimate abilities, then you need a tier above that so a character can kick logic to the curb and row row fight the power with a wicked heavy metal leitmotif in their crowning moment of awesome, then you need a tier above that to maintain the mystery and wonder, to keep the flame of ambition alive so that one always has something to strive for, even if it is beyond the bounds of the current story being told... then you need a tier above that because I hate spellcasters.


-Squished and edited version of a quote by Xefas to fit the character limit of my sig, but now I can't find the original quote.




> "As you can see fear of a thing can grow to be more powerful than the thing itself."





> Batman isn't really that high-op, his player just plays smarter than anyone else. Superman is the high optimizer.


*Spoiler: Cool things that I found in other people's sigs*
Show


This is how D&D discussions on the internet work.



*Spoiler: Forum Awards*
Show


1 internet  :Small Smile:

----------


## Defiantnight

So how do I link to an individual post?  :Small Confused:

----------


## Othniel

*Playing:*

*DMing:*
Ironfang Invasion (IC), (OOC)

----------


## Alegast

My current games:
_As GM:_
*Threats to the Nentir Vale (5e)* IC|OOC

_As player:_
*Road to Redemption (5e)* IC|OOC
*Chronicles of Nentir Vale (4e)* IC|OOC
*Warcraft: Quest for the Prismatic Blades* IC|OOC

_At hiatus:_
*The Running Man (5e)* IC|OOC

----------


## PoeticDwarf

> So how do I link to an individual post?


Use the world symbol and then put the http of the single post into your signature I think

----------


## legomaster00156

*This is legomaster00156's Extended Signature*
_And I'm not fancy!_

*Words of Wisdom from other Playgrounders:*



> There is only one weapon which is always good in all situations: a spell. You are playing a warlock, who cannot cast spells. Welcome to the world of the fighter. We have goblets of Bitter Tears of Sorrow, freshly shed by those who spent all their feats and class features to specialise in melee weapons and faced flying foes.





> Smoke weed strange herbs catnip to learn spells. You are a magic pothead kitten.





> I've seen horsemancers absolutely shred campaigns.





> As your players find new and interesting ways to be psychotic, your insides will gradually wither and die while your exterior will become callused, and that callus will harden until it's an impervious shell.
> 
> Eventually, you won't even be fazed by your players declaring baby-murder.





> Like your own little harem of jealous wearable anime girls.

----------


## JyP

Some builds :

Snow White, the First Lich - not submitted - Villainous Competition II, Nature's Revenger
Obelix the Gaul, Menhir Crafter - Bronze medal - Ridiculous Character Concepts 2: Slam-Dunk! 
JonRambo - Gold medal - Ridiculous Character Concepts 2: Slam-Dunk!
Kakarotto the Saiyan Whelp - no medals - Iron Chef LXXII - Spellfire Channeler
Dartakaussirixen, the White Flame of Hate - Silver medal - Villainous Competition VIII, The Weather is Frightful 
Soot the Planar Thief - no medals - Iron Chef LXXV - Thief of Life
Scar the Lion King of the Serengeti - Silver medal - Villainous Competition IX: The Power of Villainous Thinking
In, The Undead Laboratory - Honorable Mention - Villainous Competition XXVII: Multiple Personality Disorder

----------


## GnollOfErathis

Nothing to see here.

----------


## Cavir

*Current Games*
Keston Tornok for GF's Age of Worms IC-1 IC-2 OOC-1 OOC-2 Loot Loot2 Belgareth's Loot Table
Loradralsornux for GF's Savage Tide IC-1 IC-2 OOC-1 OOC-2
 Avakuss for kinem's Planescape: Center of All Recruit IC OOC 
 Sgt Ladaran Xiloscient for MrAbdiel's D&D-Day: The Ballad of Echo Company Recruit IC-Naphto-Beach IC-1A-Beach-Nightmare OOC WW2 with D&D Rules
Ganzak for Toliudar's Coming Unstuck Recruit IC OOC
Sora Solaran for MikelaC1's Good Strikes Back. Recruit OOC IC 

*Spoiler: Spell list for Sora*
Show


Level
Name
Type
Components
Range
Duration
Area
Save
SR
Metamagics
Description

0
Acid Splash
Att









0
Detet Magic










0
Disrupt Undead
Att









0
Light










0
Ray of Frost










0
Resistance










1
Accuracy










1
Burning Hands










1
Chill Touch










1
Expeditious Retreat










1
Fist of Stone










1
Grease










1
Hail of Stones










1
Lesser orb of acid/cold/electric/fire/sound










1
Mage Armor










1
Magic Missile










1
Magic Weapon










1
Obscuring Mist










1
Produce Flame










1
Shield










1
Shocking Grasp










1
True Strike










2
Acid Arrow










2
Bear's Endurance










2
Blades of Fire










2
Continual Flame










2
Eagle's Splendor










2
Fire Trap










2
Fireburst










2
Flame Blade










2
Flaming Sphere










2
Fog Cloud










2
Fox's Cunning










2
Glitterdust










2
Gust of Wind










2
Ice Knife










2
Protection from Arrows










2
Pyrotechnics










2
Resist Energy










2
Scroching Ray










2
See Invisibility










2
Shatter










2
Sound Burst










2
Web










2
Whirling Blade










3
Call Lightning










3
Daylight










3
Dispel Magic










3
Fire Shield










3
Fireball










3
Flame Arrow










3
Greater Mage Armor










3
Greater Magic Weapon










3
Ice Storm










3
Haste










3
Keen Edge










3
Lightning Bolt










3
Poison










3
Protection from Energy










3
Ray of Exhaustion










3
Resonating Bolt










3
Ring of Blades










3
Searing Light










3
Sleet Storm










3
Slow










3
Stinking Cloud










3
Vampiric Touch










4
Arcane Eye










4
Black Tentacles










4
Blast of Flame










4
Blistering Radiance










4
Contagion










4
Dimension Door










4
Enervation










4
Hallucinatory Terrain










4
Mass Resist Energy










4
Orb of acid/cold/electricity/fire/force/sound










4
Pantasmal Killer










4
Shout










4
Solid Fog










4
Spike Stones










4
Stoneskin










4
Wall of Fire










4
Wall of Ice










5















































































































*Spoiler: Game Graveyard*
Show

I've never withdrawn from a game. If anyone wants to start these back up, just let me know.

Braqsh for J-H's E8 Through the Gates IC OOC Recruit
Zoran for Clockyard's A Second Chance IC OOC Recruit
Blossom, Orc Vampire Warblade for Kish's Knot of Thorns OOC
Djanriss, Goliath Dragonborn Warblade/Swordsage for 9th Company OOC
Kosnark Stoneblood, Dwarf Warblade for A Simple Adventure OOC
Serea Sankor, Human Crusader for Ambriosia of the Gods
Zentko Ungart, Dwarf Ranger/Fighter for Dungeon Crawl Olympics
Zentorgo Ungart, Dwarf Cleric for Through the Worldspine
Gaalak 'Skyleaper' Ogolakanu, Winged Dragonborn / Goliath Warblade/Crusader for Tearing of the Weave (character not picked)
Joloken, Human Arcane Archer for Lentrax
Mezzark Brankin, Human Warblade/Arcane Swordsage for Wander Inn
Rigar Goldfoot, Dwarf Fighter/Warblade for Everybody Wants to Rule the World
Saadkul Valorn, Human Sorcerer/MotAO for Snake Pit OOC
Vankril Barak, Deep Dwarf Warblade for Atsull - Thael
Earthshake Ssulkill for  GF's Dark Sun Redux IC OOC Companion: Guldun
Jaszak Jaszo for GF's Up Yours, Atropus! Recruiting IC OOC
Suga for Kish's The Sunless Citadel - IC1 IC2 OOC1 Map-L1 Map-L2 
Nazir for lacco36's [Riddle of Steel] Soldiers of Fortune OOC OOC2 Arena Group-Stats Map IC
Kricen for J-H's Complex of Doom IC2 OOC2 IC OOC Recruit Journal
Javartis Stangle for Ghostfoot's E6 Red Hand of Doom IC OOC Recruit
Semult Suntoz for Kish's Wrath of the Righteous IC OOC Recruit
Vosnak for Kish's Way of the Wicked IC OOC Recruit Psicrystal
Cendrik for J-H's Servants of the Thrallherd IC OOC2
Dakron for J-H's Seus IC OOC Recruit

... Plus many more that I never got around to updating this list.




*Spoiler: Dragon Wild Shape*
Show

*Based on CL15 Good Druid*
*Type
*
*Age*
*Size*
*From*
*Nat
Armor*
*STR*
*DEX*
*CON*
*Speed*
*Immune*
*Abilities*
*Breath*

ALL








Sleep
 Paralysis
Blindsight: 60'
Keen Senses
Darkvision 120'
Line 60 ft, Cone 30 ft

Brass
Juv
M
MM1
+12
17
10
15
60
Burrow 30
Fly 200 poor
Fire
Cold vuln
None
Line of fire, 4d6, DC18
Cone of sleep, 1d6+4 rounds, 
  Will DC18, any HD

Bronze
Young
M
MM1
+11
17
10
15
40
swim 60
fly 150 poor
Electricity
Water Breathing
Alternate Form
Line of lightning, 6d6, DC18
Cone of repulsion gas, 1d6+3 rounds,
  Will DC18

Copper
Juv
M
MM1
+13
17
10
15
40
fly 150 poor
Acid
Spider Climb
Line of acid, 8d4, DC19
Cone of slow gas, 1d6+4 rounds, FortDC19

Fang
Young
M
MoF41
+8
15
10
15
60
fly 120 poor
None
Enlarge Damage
Trip
Sound Imitation
Bite: CON Drain 1d4 DC14

Gold
Wyrm
M
MM1
+7
17
10
15
60
swim 60
fly 200 poor
Fire
Cold vuln
Alternate Form
Water Breathing
Cone of Fire 2d10, DC16
Cone of gas, 1 STR Damage, FortDC16

Silver
Young
M
MM1
+12
17
10
15
40
fly 150 poor
Acid
Cold
Fire vuln
Alternate Form
Cloudwalking
Cone of cold, 6d8, DC18
Cone of paralyzing gas, 1d6+3 rounds, FortDC18

Song
Juv
M
MoF44
+13
15
10
15
40
fly 150 poor
Elect
Poison
True Seeing 15'
Tongues
Alternate Form
Cone of Electrical Gas, 8d6, DC19





*Spoiler: Dragon Wild Shape Gem Dragons*
Show

*Based on CL15 Good Druid*
*Type
*
*Age*
*Size*
*From*
*Nat Armor*
*STR*
*DEX*
*CON*
*Speed*
*Immune*
*Abilities*
*Breath*

ALL GEM








Sleep
Paralysis
Blindsight 60'
Keen Senses
Darkvision 120'
Planar Travel: At will
Fire 15 Resist
Line 60 ft, Cone 30 ft

Amethyst
Young
M
MM2
+11
17
12
15
40
Burrow 20
Swim 10
Fly 150 poor
Poison
Force Resistance
Stomp
Line of Concussive Force, 6d8 (can choose subdual), DC18

Crystal
Young
M
MM2
+10
17
10
15
40
Burrow 5
Swim 40
Fly 150 poor
Cold

Cone of brilliant light, 6d6 (and blinded 1d4 rounds), DC17

Emerald
Young
M
MM2
+11
17
10
15
40
Burrow 5
Swim 60
Fly 150 poor
Sonic

Cone of Sonic, 6d6 (Fort extra or deafened 1d4+3 rounds), DC18

Sapphire
Young
M
MM2
+9
15
14
15
40
Burrow 10
Swim 10
Fly 150 poor
Elect
Spider Climb
Cone of Inaudible Sonic Energy, 6d4 
(Will extra or panicked 1d4 rounds), DC17

Topaz
Young
M
MM2
+12
17
10
15
40
Burrow 10
Swim 10
Fly 150 poor
Cold
Water Breathing
Cone of Dehydration, 6d8, DC18

----------


## Irish Musician

Want to guess and know more about the Monster in the Darkness, aka: the MitD?
Well, just click on him!  :Mitd: 
Please read all of the rules before commenting, just helps cover what we've covered thus far.  Also, spoiler alert!

Amazing *Irish* Avatar by *Savannah*

My own 5e Bard Subclass
Made by the awesome Wartex1!

*DMing*:  :Xykon: 

*Current Games:*  :Elan: 


Samael, Half Elf/Half Demon Avenger
*by Dakaran*

Arkin, Aasimar Warlock
*by Gorgon_Heap*

----------


## LaZodiac

My extended signature, which has links to all the cool games I've done. More will be added as I go:

*Zodi Plays*: Sproggiwood (Adorable rogue like/genocide plot)

*Zodi Plays*: The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword (The Legend Begins/Sword Wife Adventure)

*Zodi Plays*: Super Mario Sunshine (Yo it's time for a hell vacation)

*Zodi Plays*: The Legend of Zelda The Minish Cap (living hat shouts at small child)
*
Zodi Plays*: Momodora Reviere Under the Moonlight (So many adorable death cries!)

*Zodi Plays:* The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (Adventures in early 3D video games)

*Zodi Plays:* Fire Emblem Path of Radiance (Fighting for friends, etc etc)

*Zodi Plays:* Call of Juarez Gunslinger (High Noon Joke Goes Here)

*Zodi Plays:* Kirby Nightmare in Dream Land (Dreams Missing! Cause: Rude Penguin)

*Zodi Plays:* Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles (Road Trip to Save The World)

*Zodi Plays:* Power Rangers The Movie (The good Genesis one no one knows about)

*Zodi Plays:* The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker (Wet Breath of the Wild)

*Zodi Plays:* Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus (Furry Crime Adventure)

*Zodi Plays:* Psychonauts (This One Time, At ESPer Camp...)

*Zodi Plays:* Furi (It's Time To Wake Up)

*Zodi Plays:* The Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass (I specifically asked for LESS water)

*Zodi Plays:* Tactics Ogre The Knight of Lodis (Crime-Island Adventure)

*Zodi Plays:* Kirby's Dream Land 3 (Pink and Blue Power Hour)

*Zodi Plays:* Dishonored (Angry Dad Simulator)

*Zodi Plays:* Custom Robo (Redesign Your Robo, We Know What We're Doing)

*RWBY Tuesday*: RWBY Grimm Eclipse and maybe other RWBY things!(?)

----------


## Aniikinis

78% of DM's started their first campaign in a tavern. If you're one of the 22% that didn't, copy and paste this into your signature.

My first campaign(that never actually got of the ground(for now anyways...)) had them on the road to a town and enter the town square being attacked by undead.

I happen to be double-jointed in the correct places to freak people out. But it is hell to pop my back or stretch anything.

Characters: too many to list, most haven't even seen play or died when we got off track of the campaign and started a new game. Will try and put them down at some point in time.

Homebrew Sig Thread: Here

Mammals scare the crap out of me (sadly, humans are included to a much lesser degree), but I've learned to dial back my reactions to them over the years. However I absolutely *love* invertebrates and reptiles, as can easily be seen in my homebrewing habits when designing creatures and, to a lesser extent, races.

Youtube Channel: Noctus Does Things

Favorite Sayings:"Trust me""Don't worry""I know what I'm doing""Super Ballz OP Plz Nerf""That is not a Mary Sue. My character took her into the back room of the bar last session  :Small Tongue: ""(After any form of possible campaign-ending mishap) You wake up in your chambers..."


More info on my eye annoyance from when my mom looked into it when I was younger: "He might have bene ditiatism because his pupils are always dilated and has pain in bright light, but I'm not sure."

I am GMT -6:00 (Central US Time Zone) and nocturnal living in a small town that runs on the "9-5 and closed on sundays" time schedule, please kill me.

Glad to be here, I'm prone to random spurts of motivation and ideas. It's almost completely random when I'll be online or contribute anything (even less likely if it's of value), but I'll try to get back asap if messaged.

----------


## Kol Korran

*A few projects of mine:* 
*1. Campaign logs archive:*
A slowly growing collection of campaign logs. Check it out, throw me a line if you wish to add yours.

*2. Campaign planning log- Nature of The Beast:*
A log dealing with the process of planning and designing a campaign. Slowly updated.

*3. Monster Compendium for the maligned, forgotten & misunderstood monsters:*
A monsters compendium that focuses on monsters not often used, trying to focus on making them interesting, worthwhile, with a place in the gaming world. (Not updated in awhile, but open for discussion.)

*4. Tactical Mass Combat rules (Not the Paizo strategic battle):*
A homebrew attempt to create mass combat rules on  tactical level, not a strategic level. Using  regular combat grid. Been tested on a few battles (Wrath of the Righteous conversion), with quite decent results. (Not updated in awhile, but open for discussion.)


*My campaign logs:*
*1. Dangerous line of work- A Shadowrun 4th edition campaign journal, player's POV:*
The latest log, in which we try the Shadowrun game, with a group mixed from new and veteran players. Lots of laughs, taunts, and such, as well as a fairly detailed look to the system, from the look of new players.

*2. Wrath of the Righteous, DM's POV:*
A very detailed log, including many adjustments/ alterations and discussions on the campaign and it's design. Played up to nearly the end of the fourth module (The Midnight Isles), level 15/ Mythic Tier 6. Includes many ideas for improvement, and suggested sound tracks on the second post. (25 Sessions in total).

*3. Experiences with an apocalyptic FATE core campaign: GM's POV:*
An attempt of a group that never played with the FATE rules before for a game. Includes discussions from the GM's point of view. Complete- 10 sessions.

*4. Many Facets Of Darkness, DM's POV:[3.5, Eberron]*
My first attempt at DMing my group. My first log. An "Eberron light" campaign, including  "behind the screen" view and discussions. Complete- 24 sessions.

*5. It began with a Crash!* 
A campaign log from a player's view point this time, in a homebrewed world, with very funny and entertaining game and dialogue, in a heavily house ruled game. (Also- lots of pictures!  :Small Big Grin: ) 10 sessions.
*
Various musings on Roleplay and Real life:*
(From most recent to least)
*1. Thoughts upon the role of roleplay in my life:*
Self analysis and contemplation, of the role of roleplay in my own life. Quite serious, mostly personal. Do with it as you wish...

*2. When real life imitates Shadowrun:*
An amusing/ interesting real life story/ anecdote.
*
3. Leveling up in the real world- A humorous story?*
Just a funny little tale!  :Small Wink: 

*4. For a friend of mine...* 
On a more serious note, for the friend who introduced me to RPGs, and has passed away...

----------


## FinnLassie

*Iron Poet and the Tale of Sassy Miss FinnLassie*



> There once was a poet named Lassie
> Whom Vaynor did think of as classy
> But with a position
> In his competition
> He found she was truly quite sassy





> I don't know what you're talking about.


~~~~
*
Rawhide commits plagiarism*



> There's something refreshing about being sweaty and nekkid without any sexual connotations.





> Yesterday I had my first Finnish sauna. There's something refreshing about being sweaty and nekkid without any sexual connotations.





> Plagiarism!


~~~~
*Gentlefolk's Chocolate Club*

*Join the Gentlefolk's Chocolate Club - Join the correct way of life!*
Three Laws of Chocolate & Basic Etiquette for Correct Consumption of Chocolate


~~~~
*These Quotes Have No Flaw In Them*




> "Gosh 2D8HP, you are so very correct (and also good looking), and your humility is stunning"





> EVERYTHING IS A TERRIBLE SYSTEM BECAUSE THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DO NOT COMPLETELY ALIGN WITH MY OPINIONS.
> 
> Am I doing this argument right? It seems like I'm doing this argument right.


~~~~
*To Frontier and Beyond* 



> "I am Kora Dede Kneen, first child of _Kwamena Dede Afram_ and _Maia Kneen_. I like to be formal n' all at first, can't be rude to none."


IC - OOC
~~~~

Follow me on last.fm - I'll follow you back  :Small Smile:

----------


## Black Socks

Black Socks' Extended Signature*Spoiler: Quote Collection*
Show




> Ah, Black Socks, I love your enthuisiasm!





> Damn minstrel-ninjas...





> There's always room for angst in D&D.





> First rule of OotS contest threads: No one actually reads the rules.





> The Advanced Fighting Fantasy system which started with Dungeoneer! came out in 1989, of which I still have my first edition paperback somewhere.
> 
> Which was 27 years ago.
> 
> Oh god I'm old...





> Silly Ramsus. Space-pineapple 8 is a hairstyle.





> I die a **Stabbity Death** because I don't wanna kill Black Socks. (So sue me.)





> Darken Thundershield
> 			
> 		
> 
> ... _I have my new name for the vampire spirit controlling Durkon._
> 
> This post is meant to be good-natured, tongue-in-cheek poking, not snide, and I hope it comes across as such.





> But... but... GAH!  You've caught me in an endless loop of speculation!  You fiend!





> You mad, romantic fool. Come on over and see me some time.





> NOPE. NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE. LUKE GET IN THE CAR. 'Why Professor? What's wrong?' I AM DONE. THIS WHOLE FORUM THREAD IS ALREADY AN INNUENDO AND NOW THIS? I AM DONE. NO MORE FORUMS FOR ME.





*Spoiler: Personality Quiz results*
Show

I am a True Neutral Elven Wizard (1st Level)- STR 9, DEX 9, CON 9, INT 16, WIS 12, CHA 10


Me? Scattered and unpredictable? No...... :Small Big Grin: 




D&D Home Page - What Class Are You? - Build A Character - D&D Compendium


*Spoiler: Useful links*
Show

Forum Rules
Avatar Adoption Centre
About User Titles


*Spoiler: My homebrew*
Show

Everything is for D&D 5e unless stated otherwise.
Catfolk- A race
The Generalist- A class, made as an April Fool's Day joke, should be treated as such


*Spoiler: Werewolf stuff*
Show


*Spoiler: Games played in*
Show

Phantom of the Opera WW IX: Digital Phantoms Role: Police (Mason), killed Night 6, my team (Town) lost
April Fool's WW: The Cabalistic Carnival Replacement Night 1, Role: Human Cannonball, (Town Leeroy Jenkins), sacrificed myself Day 3, Game Fizzled  :Small Frown: 
Duck Season II: Firing Back Role: Decoy Duck (Town Voider), lynched Day 3, my team (Town) won Replacement Night 4, Role: Lumberjack, I (Neutral) won
Drowlbearwolf I- Generic Drowlbearwolf (Wolf), My team (Wolves) won

*Spoiler: Games run*
Show

Forum Wars- Town Won



*Spoiler: Play-by-Post stuff*
Show

*Games I am participating in currently:*
Cabin in the Wood, DMed by Pope Scarface- OOC IC


*Spoiler: Ranking the smilies from favourite to least favourite, 'cause why not*
Show

1.  :Small Big Grin: 
2.  :Small Amused: 
3.  :Small Eek: 
4.  :Small Tongue: 
5.  :Small Cool: 
6.  :Small Frown: 
7.  :Small Sigh: 
8.  :Small Red Face: 
9.  :Small Confused: 
10.  :Small Wink: 
11.  :Small Smile: 
12.  :Small Annoyed: 
13.  :Small Furious: 
14.  :Small Yuk: 
15.  :Small Mad: 


My current bet in the OotS death pool:* O'Chul* ( :Mitd: "MR. STIFFLY, NOOOO!!! I HAVE BEEN GIVEN THE MOTIVATION TO TURN AGAINST TEAM EVIL AND REVEAL MYSELF!!!")

Help Bookt0wn grow!

Awesome Rebuttal

*Quartermaster of the good ship O-ChOona (Oona+O'Chul)- Joined July 8th, 2016 (ship launched June 3rd, 2016)*
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...R-OOTS-edition

Ever wish you could express your favourite 5e class or sub-class as food? Well, we've got you covered!

----------


## 2D8HP

_Grim specter of noogie hangs like shroud over us all
_
*
Extended Sig*

D&D Alignment history





> Does the game you play feature a Dragon sitting on a pile of treasure, in a Dungeon?





> You're an NPC stat block."I remember when your race _was_ your class you damned whippersnappers"





*Snazzy Avatar by Honest Tiefling*!


> Originally Posted by 2D8HP
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that a NPC version of me would just be a crazy ol' coot with senile dementia, _ and I would've gotten away with it if it wasn't fot you goshdarn meddlin' kids!_
> AND GET THESE DICE OFF MY LAWN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: Quotes, rants, and a SPELL!*
Show




> back in the early 1980's





> You're like this forums Cato the Elder





> hahahaha victory is yours





> Get those damn d10s off my lawn!









> Dragon sitting on a pile of treasure, in a Dungeon? Can someone play a Wizard with a magic wand, or a warrior in armor, wielding a longbow?





> I thought the entire DnD world is a massive Bugsby's Expressive Single Digit to physics!





> Your elvish spelling is horrible, it's spelt B't'm'f'tb'', obviously.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rWVeZx2IP30


> Levels used to _mean_ something!





> Player/DM cooperation?  What sort of newfangled hippie nonsense is that?


 :Small Wink: 


> Too little? In my day you had your choice of fighter, cleric, magic user, or thief





> If the game features a Dragon sitting on a pile of treasure, in a Dungeon and you play a Wizard with a magic wand, or a warrior in armor, wielding a longbow, just like the picture on the box I picked up in 1978, whatever the edition, I want to play that game!





> Dagnabbed whippersnappers nowadays getting so attached to their special snowflake characters that they need to have three failed saves before the character dies, and they take max HP at first and average after that, and they keep gaining by their HD after 10th, and save-or-die effects are nearly gone.
> 
> Back in my day we died like flies _and we liked it_, dagnabbit!  I've lost first-level characters to nonsense like a couple-three squirrels, a housecat, a barnyard goat, or _falling down the stairs at the inn we were all meeting at!_  We rolled for our HP at first level, and we died instantly at 0HP, and just about everything could kill us!  We brought stacks of spare character sheets, _stacks_ of 'em, dadgummit!  Characters were hapless fools to feed to the meat-grinder until one lucky and paranoid sonofab*** actually managed to live long enough to _earn_ his glory!  Characters didn't survive because we thought they were cool, we thought they were cool because they survived!  These consarned young'uns nowadays don't even know what a 10ft pole is for, and would flip the table and whine about how bad the DM is at the _entrance_ to the Tomb of Horrors.  
> 
> Now git off my edition, dagnabbit!





> I am of two minds on this.
> On the one hand Fighter is my favorite class to play and more hit points......
> * NO!* 
> Stay strong! 
> Must resist the Sirens song!
> Change is bad!
> The old ways are best!
> In the 1974 LBB's _ all_  classes had 1d6 hit points at first level. 
> With the '75 "alternative system" Fighting-men were raised to d8's (and Magic Users were dropped to d4's).
> ...





> I am really, _really_ impressed by your ability to turn _everything_ into a "old D&D was better" statement. Here we have a thread about tolerance for racial fetishes, and somehow you still manage to make your point!
> 
> You're like this forums Cato the Elder.



I'm 'sarcastic, but not that sarcastic'

Carthago delenda est!

 :Wink: 


> and you had to roll for stats uphill both ways, through the rain and the snow





> 3d6 six times in order, no rerolls, no rearranging.  We're gonna run you through a dungeon where every threat is at least a few CR higher than the party, and if you're ever rolling the dice to deal with a trap, it means you've already screwed up, because you should've been able to solve the problem with creative item use and preparation.





> "CR"?  What's a "CR"?  Back in my day, you just had monsters with hit dice!  And you didn't have any of this "appropriate challenge" nonsense!  If you stumbled into a room with forty-six orcs and a Cloud Giant at level 2, well bully for you!  Hope you roll well on your surprise check and are prepared to beat feet, buck-o!
> 
> Did you make it all the way to level 17 without dying, only to get smashed by a failed save for a trap you didn't notice?  TOO BAD!  Start over at level one!  What's that?  "Starting gold?"  "Basic equipment?"  Why would I give you any of that nonsense?!  You want a potion of invisibility, go yank it out of that green dragon's horde yourself!
> 
> Kids today, think they're entitled to everything now.  When I was their age...





> Only allow the players access to the free online Players Basic Rules not the PHB!
> Use the "Slow Natural Healing", and "Gritty Realism" variants from page 267 of the DMG.
> Remember Warlocks, Dragonborn and Tieflings are NPC's only!
> If they whine make them roll 3d6 in order for their stats. No takebacks!
> All the PC's "backgrounds" are: "Loot hungry murder-hobo"...
> PC "Trait", "Ideal", "Bond", and "Flaw" all should be "meets like minded individuals at tavern, to go on noble quest to steal loot from Dungeon dwellers".
> That should suffice.
> Please PM when you need a player for that campaign.
> Thanks





> I like the cut of your jib.





> Sure why not? What's the worse that can happen?





> That is not funny at all





> So just fyi, your attitude is deeply offensive





> Dude....get off your high horse.





> Confession: I decided to finally check out the confessions thread and dropped into the middle of this, immediately hit some stuff that stood on a nerve in stiletto heels, and promptly forgot it was the confessions thread.





> I started with D&D in the late 1970's, and since I'm on "night nurse" duty with my one month old son I'm trying to get some PbP D&D in. I keep getting asked what my PC's "back story" is!!!????
> Huh? 
> How about "Wields sword, searches for Ale, Gold, Monsters, and Wenc_ charming conversationalists_".
> What's wrong with such mature and sophisticated themes such as _meeting in a tavern. Leaving said tavern to wail on scaly types who occupy underground abodes, collect shiny objects in said underground abodes, avoid bandits who occupy space between underground dwellings and tavern, bring shiny objects to spend in tavern in noble quest for ale and time with hotties._
> I'm interested in the Adventure *not the prequel!*
> .





> Here's all the backstory you need for a standard PC:
> 
> "I was poor and didn't want to stay that way, and the easiest way to wealth was to take if by force.  I went into monster dens to kill them and take their stuff because that's more acceptable to society than killing and robbing from non-monstrous races."





> You know what?
>  All I had to do to be upset at this is just read the thread title,
>  and the creator's first post.
> I'm actually surprised at how angry I am at this.
> Why have backstory? Because I've had the same char and ONLY char for over a full year!
> I don't "whoops, that dagger happened, here comes barbarian no. 413.15."!
> It's as if he said "why are wierdo's going around being human?"
> DnD isn't just about the dice, it's about what the dice gives us, the players, who happen to be people.
> We use our mind's eye to play a game that logically speaking is mere paper and plastic.
> ...





> See this?  This is confrontational, and it's unnecessary.
> 
> Your opening post had two questions: What is backstory, and why is it necessary?  It had an undertone of "I don't think backstory is necessary," but it at least pretended to be interested in a response.
> 
> But a post like this?  You betray yourself, sir.  This kind of post - and it's not the first of its kind by you, in this thread or others - makes it clear that your position is "I don't think backstory is necessary, _and further if you disagree you are wrong._"  You are insulting the people who disagree with you, and it's uncalled for.
> 
> I get it.  You don't like backstory.  You care more about how a character is played then the player's ability to write a background.  I understand that, and to a certain extent I agree.  But your attitude towards those who disagree is callous and dismissive, and you can do better than that.
> 
> If you want to post an "I don't think backstory is necessary" rant, go ahead and do that.  But don't couch it in the form of a disingenuous question and then fire back at those who respond in good faith.  That's just not cricket.





> *Spoiler: Human Barbarian "Ox" Ossian's backstory*
> Show
> 
> 
> [....]
> And he would have to swing his arms again.





> D-damn, dude. That's intense.





> As an alternate or additional PC:
> *Spoiler: Wood-elf Fighter/Rogue Riardon's backstory*
> Show
> 
> 
> Though he'd "lived", if you could call it "living" for years, growing soft in this city of men, Riardon remembered the forest.
> 
> Riardon loved the forest.
> 
> ...





> Wow. Those are both mighty moving, and I'd like to see more of each.





> @Mordar, OK let me try to clear my mental cobwebs away and think back: 
> In about 1978 I picked up the D&D "Basic set", the guy who later became my best friend (R.I.P. last year) saw me reading the "blue book", and invited me to play at his house were his older brother was the DM using the '74 original rules plus supplements. So the "gang" was High School classes of '83 (the first DM, and his friends ('83 & '84), his brother, me and a couple others of the class of '86, and my brother (class of 1989), so a six year age difference spread, but with most within three years of each other.
> Fortunately my best friend's brother (our first DM) was accepted into U.C Berkeley and stayed in town, so we had eight years of gaming before "real life" broke up "The Fellowship".
> IIRC I was the one who introduced most of the _ Advanced_ Dungeons and Dragons materials, Gamaworld, Ringworld and GURPS,  while my best friend introduced most every other RPG (Traveller, Runequest, Paranoia, Champions and MERP/Rolemaster), his older brother of course introduced us to original D&D/Arduin, with minor detours into Villains and Vigilantes, Chivalry & Sorcery, and Stormbringer!, and a major detour into Car Wars. My brother (class of 1989) started us on Empire of the Petal Throne, and Top Secret, which fell on me to GM which I did but using mostly Call of Cthullu rules! I'm not sure who introduced CoC (mysterious that)?
> After high school I very briefly played "variant" D&D with "grown-ups", but that ended because of something the DM's girlfriend put on my shoulder that I objected to (and I was attacked by their Ferret!), and then Vampire, Shadowrun, Cyberpunk and now 5e D&D (as well as my buying and reading a mountain of RPG's I've never played).
> 
> Easiest to hardest to GM?
> 
> 1) Call of Cthullu (easy system and the plots are _ amazingly_ easy to make up). 
> ...





> You are welcome at my game any time. This is playing right people!





> Posts like this make me wonder why you bother with this forum. It's obvious you're not interested in 5E as written.





> Eh. I _like_ having lots of options. I like having the freedom to choose from a wide variety of possibilities to build a wide array of characters. 5e is already pretty streamlined. If you want to reduce it that much, you might as well make a simple fantasy heartbreaker and be done with it.





> You know what they say: when life gives you lemons, genetically engineer a species of armored lemon-eaters.





> I can see a bard going around humming the Bond theme, seducing his way into the castle, and being told he is expected to die in the deathtrap.  I could even see him wearing dapper clothing at all times and asking for distilled alcohol that has been shaken, not stirred.
> 
> Okay, I just sold myself on playing a Bard Bond.





> whatever the edition, I want to play that game!





> Back in my day only the GM's had to have the rules anyhow, dagnabbit!





> It was a dark and dreadful time. It's good that it passed.





> 2D8HP, you keep shifting (in my mind) from a forty year old man who is pretty normal to a cranky old man who wants everything to be the way it was back before Korea.





> Belker, that's the wrong type of bird!* That one can't fly!*





> I think 5e rules could work quite well if you use subtraction (of rules) more than addition. I've also got 1e AD&D rules in reach as well, but my OD&D rules are in deep storage and would take me some time to retrieve. Also in deep storage are my copies of Chaosium's Stormbringer and Magic World rules which, IIRC would work well for the proposed setting, but since most of the 5e rules are free downloads, you could probably get the most players with 5e. 
> But rules are boring anyway.
> SETTING IS ALL!





> You may change it around a  a little bit , but for me as long as the game features a Dragon sitting on a pile of treasure, in a Dungeon and you play a Wizard with a magic wand, or a Warrior in armor, wielding a longbow, just like the picture on the box I picked up in 1978, whatever the edition, I want to play that game!





> Ahem.
> 
> Sir, I like the cut of your Jib.
> 
> 
> Also:  Would you two take a look at the Modiphius Conan RPG that's gone through its kickstarter but (for the weekend) they're still selling pledges through their website via paypal?  It's got a free quickplay booklet, and some hardcore gamers in the reviews (who sound like the "get" tabletop) reviewed it positively.  While the price of the kickstarter wasn't ideal when I saw it, thanks to Brexit I'll be able to afford the entire PDF run of the game (because the British pound took such a pounding, so to speak).
> 
> Anyway, my thinking is that d20 doesn't do REH justice.  The website you posted previously comes really darn close, and the Xoth d20 rules are also close.  The 5e rules are amazing, but not ready for the Conan game you're asking for.
> 
> ...





> Put me on record as I'm up to play any system when the setting is that * infused with BADASS!*  
> But I started with oD&D in the 1970's and we really didn't completely comprehended how the rules were supposed to work at first, so we mostly just winged it to start.
> Oh who I'm I kidding, I still play like that. At my age I have such a bad memory for rules minutiae that when I'm forced to DM it mostly comes down to:
> 1) Make up arbitrary chance of success based on gut.
> 2) Have player roll dice.
> 3) Tell player what's changed.
> 4) Listen to learn what PC intends
> 5) Repeat
> As a player I am interested in_ exploring a fantastic world,_ and I really don't want to think about the damn _ rules at all._ I could be very happy with a "character sheet" that lists my PC's name, the equipment my PC is carrying, hit points left, and_ nothing else_!
> ...





> I like DCC. Played Swords & Wizardry. Played Dark Dungeons. Might be interested in LotFP or BFRPG. You mentioned an E6 game - using what system? Like 2D8HP expressed, as long as the setting is *BADASS!*  I'm good to go.


Don't believe the Elf lies!
The so called "Elves" of the surface were exiled there for being insufficiently badass, where the day star bleached them!
Drow the original Elves


> Soon the elvish lies will be revealed!


When it comes to surface dwelling so-called "Elves", as the Drow well know, "Elvish" and "lies" are redundant!
Learn the truth

D&D_land was_  a "Tippyverse". That's why the realms are littered with ancient ruins filled with magical artifacts that no one _ currently makes._ 

There was a grand Magic based civilization once. 

Then the magic stopped. 

 The ruins of the Ancients all around, in the wastelands and underground shows the truth!
Long ago the Elves
used up all the magic causing the fall of their civilization!

Over-use of Magic in one place leeches the Mana from the Earh, leaving desolate wastelands in it's absence!
The ancestors of the Elves having squandered all the magic fled underground burrowing deeper and deeper to find usable Mana, settling the Underdark as they went.
A few remnants stayed on the surface learning to survive in a world without magic. Yes humans and orcs! The Orcs who infest the ruins are the savage descendents of the Elves too stupid to leave. We humans are the descendents of those who didn't hide underground, or stupidly stay amongst the ruins, but instead pioneered new lands and made new tools.
Why else would it be humans who invented the crossbow, the plow, sailing ships, and windmills? Only in times without Magic would anyone bother to build such things! That's why so many of us still toil on the land and in our smithies, instead of just learning Wizardry, were not too stupid to learn Spellcraft! Nay, deep in our souls we feel the warning that it can't last!

That is why these tomb robbing Adventurer's have lately been finding magic items littering the ruins. For centuries there was insufficient environmental Mana for those items to be worth picking up!
That is why there are Sorcerers now born among us when previous generations had none! 
The return of Magic to the wastelands is why suddenly all these magicsl monsters now infect our lands! Do you think our ancestors could have survived long if they'd always existed? 

We have forgotten and grown soft!
We must conserve what Magic is left and learn from the Gnomes ways to make wonders without the Arcane arts. Too much reliance on and use of Wizardry will doom us!

We must learn to grow our on food and distill water, without relying on Create Food and Water Spells, and if these Magic-User's continue to waste the Magic away in trivial goals, we must learn to fight off without spells, the bears, wolves and other beasts that threaten us, else we fall to claws and fangs!

The truth is out there! 
Heed the warnings!
Take these pamphlets and spread the word before it's too late!
[/RANT]


> _"The wonderful thing about drows
> Is drows are wonderful things!
> Their tops are made out of rubber
> Their bottoms are made out of springs!
> They're bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy
> Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!"_


*
*
 :Smile: 

 :Amused: 

 :Biggrin: 

Love it! 
(I hope it becomes someone's Sig!)I want to "homebrew" Elves/Fairies/Sidhe that are different ftom the usual Elves in Tolkien's LotR and most Dungeons & Dragons settings.
I'm posting two threads on the same topic because I haven't decided what rules system  I want to use, and I'm asking for rules mechanics "crunch" suggestions to match my world building "fluff".

The seperation of evil Drow"Dark Elves", from good Tolkien style "Light" Elves, just doesn't seem to fit the British folklore collected by Katharine Briggs,

I want to have the "Fair Folk" be an apt metaphor for capricious weather, nature, and how the "gentry" treat the peasantry. 
You may be blessed and rewarded, but you may also be whipped and hanged.
Besides stories from before all of us were born (unless some of the "good neighbors" are reading this, I beg.your pardon, and I set out the saucer of milk your lord and ladyship's!),the best representations I've seen of how I want to portray"the goodly one's" has been the novel and short stories of Poul Andersin, Susanna Clark, and Sir Terence David John "Terry" Pratchett, OBE.




> _But this other roving intelligence... itd go in and out of another mind like a chainsaw, taking, taking, taking. She could sense the shape of it, the predatory shape, all cruelty and cool unkindness; a mind full of intelligence, thatd use other living things and hurt them because it was fun.
> She could put a name to a mind like that.
> Elf
> ----
> Elves are wonderful. They provoke wonder.
> Elves are marvelous. They cause marvels.
> Elves are fantastic. They create fantasies.
> Elves are glamorous. They project glamour.
> Elves are enchanting. They weave enchantment.
> ...


So I 


> Get those damn d10s off my lawn!





> Levels used to _mean_ something!





> Player/DM cooperation?  What sort of newfangled hippie nonsense is that?





> It was a dark and dreadful time. It's good that it passed





> Like 2D8HP expressed, as long as the setting is *BADASS!*





> Holy crap 2d8HP! That's a hell of a novel you wrote. Thanks!





> Did you get hit in head during fighting recently?





> You won an internet. Yes, you did.





> You know what, this is a fantastic point that bears repeating.....





> I like quite a lot of this. Iron being the life blood of the earth is a pretty awesome concept! I'm not as big of a fan of smithing the iron tainting it though. I think I'd prefer it if fey simply had no power over iron because while they have power over all living things, the fey cannot alter the earth itself. It is  more fundamental than they are on the cosmic scale, and so when it is brought to bear against them, they cannot withstand it.
> 
> Or something like that anyway.





> I think he meant that the gypsies were werewolves.
> 
> I don't THINK he meant that they were normal office workers who whenever a full moon rises hop into bright clothing and drive wagons around.





> "Were-gypsy" is deprecated. The polite term these days is "LARPer."





> I figured all DMs became DMs out of spite. Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> This quote, oft repeated, should be on a plaque somewhere.
> 
> That way we need only point at the plaque, or in some cases throw it at someone trying to fix OOC problems with IC stuff.
> 
> Don't be a DM for revenge against your players. Be a DM for revenge against a world that spurned your genius and will FEEL YOUR WRATH THE FOOLS!
> ...





> Originally Posted by GreatWyrmGold
> 
> 
> *Introduction*
> Let me start by making it clear that I'm talking about features of D&D which few RPGs that aren't D&D clones possess, regardless of edition......
> 
> 
> I could nitpick this or that but in general I think you have some good insights.
> 
> ...





> This...you never read the rules.  This is exactly why you can take greenhorns and teach them any system you like.  When I teach new people to play, I create a character with them, help them out with their backgrounds and then we just play and they get a hang of the rules as they play.  And if the system conforms to realistic expectations then this is even easier as the players just describe what they do and the GM knows the rules and can tell them their chances.





> Yeah, but we're old.  
> Ahem, could you please pass the Geritol?





> Good advice!





> I was going to chime in with Wizard because they're the classics, a "Cohen the Barbarian" reference that 2D8HP beat me to...
> 
> ...."Dagnabbed whippersnappers and yer fancy-schmancy proficiency bonus.  Back in MY day, we THAC0'd _and we liked it!_"





> 2d8HP, dude, your Signature is way too big, tone it down son!





> If you've read some of 2D8HP's posts, you should know he's older then Elminster. Everything's a kid to him. =P





> I have to agree on that, there is nothing more important to a game than the people you are playing with.
> 
> As to Why I don't like D&D is kinda I grew out of it and it just doesn't work for me anymore.  I'm not going to bash the system for....most everything.  The problem arises if you ask why?  If you never ask questions and just play the game then you'll be fine.
> 
> But then those questions suddenly pop up after you just brought in 30lbs of gold to pay for your 50lbs full plate, or why did your spell vanish from your head after you cast it? Why do monsters congregate in dungeons and collect treasure? Where did that Owlbear keep his treasure that the DM randomly rolled for on treasure table D?  Was it going shopping with all that gold? How does more armor make you harder to hit? And before you start to answer that question by glancing blows etc then if a Giant throws a huge rock at you, how comes it is harder for him to hit you? What do Hit Point in D&D represent? Toughness? Durability?  Why do they keep publishing material by Ed Greenwood or his novels? Why don't people scoop out their eyes with a spoon after reading his books and ask almighty Cthulhu to end their suffering? Why alignments?
> 
> So it is best not to ask questions.
> 
> But I have to agree with 2D8HP that D&D should have been a boardgame with minatures where you just go and raid dungeons.





> Betamax had better picture and especially sound quality, but IIRC correctly you could record for longer with VHS.
> Me too, but I never had as much fun as when I played D&D. 
> My players on the other hand definitely prefered it  when I GM'd other games. 
> I can think of some games that I _may_  enjoy playing more that I regret that I will likely never get to try, but since D&D is most folks "second favorite RPG", and is usually the default now, and since I can remember how in the early 1990's the only open tables were for non Swords and Sorcery setting RPG's that I really disliked I'm OK with that.





> I'm going to respectfully disagree.  As I have gotten older most people are more accepting of RPG's...it's not like in '87 when I started and nobody knew what the heck I was talking about.  Most people who play computer games know of TT RPG's.  Almost ALL new players I have met the last 10 years have a prior experience with computer rpg's.  This means that to many crunch is no problem really, they are used to picking talents, distributing points, go on a pissing contests about builds, cry for nerfs etc.
> 
> The hard part is usually to get them ROLEPLAYING.  Sure I could easily run them through a dungeon...which is more like what our esteemed forum member 2D8HP would call an adventure game.
> 
> Of course it could just be that we hang around different crowds...you with the creative bunch and me with the IT crowd.





> DnD isn't suddenly popular...i
> .......My way or the high way has to do with me wanting to run Cyberpunk and 2D8HP hates Cyperpunk and only wants to play Elf games.  So 2D8HP can play his elf games while I run Cyberpunk for someone else.





> Im right there with you, man.





> ...Mind=Blown





> Wow. I didn't think anyone still remembered that.





> Okay Big Brother.
> 
> But just to let you know, many people think that you are double plus ungood, so you might have a hard time carrying out your plans.





> OMG, that brought back White Box memories!.





> Dude, you keep bringing back the memories (or is it flashbacks?) and making me feel old... dangnabbit.





> Yes..





> Yeah, pretty much everything he's saying.





> ....really has not aged well





> You know what, this is a fantastic point that bears repeating...





> Nice one..





> Someone has no appreciation for fine, well-aged sarcasm delivered cold.





> You have nothing to apologize for.





> I like this guy!





> There are few problems that cannot be solved through the liberal application of Fireball!





> If you want to get fancy you can always try a lightning bolt.





> Very much this..





> Lawful Good; I believe in kindness over selfishness and believe rules help everyone to get along.  However, like 2D8HP, I bleed into NG or LN as circumstances change.





> Yeah and we had to do our ThAC0 in the snow! Up a hill! Both ways!!!





> ...my hart goes to them.





> You're sending them your pet deer?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.





> Really, I'm more concerned about 2D8HP's hind. Won't she be lonely without her man?





> Oh you deers...





> Come now, this is hartly funny...





> I knew there was a reason I liked you guys.





> Really?  I don't doubt you, but...





> If your clan has discovered fire you are no true Grognard!





> Well, that's fine, it's not a competition, but then trying to out-old-school 2d8 seems silly...





> Also, I hate sports...





> I love sports.





> "He who fights threads that run amok should see to it that he himself does not become a thread who run amok. Also I hate sports."





> As far as I'm concerned leaving the trees was already a bad idea..





> That's a shame. I like using the BART whenever I head up north. The thought they're deliberately excluding me is a little hurtful. I will sooth myself with the traditional Santa Cruz soothings, of being pretty queer, rolling around on a pile of gold, and eating free trade, organic artichokes roasted with our breath weapons.





> You rotten, no-good, cultural Marxist, beta, social justice warrior!!!! Stop destroying western civilization 2D8HP!!!.





> 2D8HP, you are the weirdest person I have encountered on this forum.
> But in a good way.





> ( Puts on best Nigel Bruce voice)
>     " My god Holmes, that's brilliant ! "





> Well then...
> 
> 2D8HP's Misconception
> 1st level Enchantment
> *Casting Time:* 1 action
> *Range:* 60ft
> *Components:* V, S
> *Duration:* concentration, up to 7 months
> 
> ...





> Now DM with more treasure maps and less end-of-the-world-save-us-please claptrap!





> Preach it, 2d8HP! 
> 
> Oh come ON! Are you telling me the fiends are trying to invade the material plane _again_?





> That was the most confusing, enormous, and rambly response I have ever seen in any forum to date, on any matter.
> 
> It's also pretty good and I agree.





> It's nice to see 2D8HP's username come up in the "Most Recent Poster" box. It always guarantees something entertaining in the thread.





> ...ahhh, the playground. Where all threads become Star Wars threads, except Star Wars threads; those become Lord of the Rings threads.





> Indeed!  Well said.





> 2D8HP, our resident person from the magical land called "the 70s", ladies and gentlemen.





> 2D8HP, i agree with you, !





> Seeing 2D8HP being wholesome warms the heart.





> 2D8HP, have I ever told you you're my favorite crotchety old man on here?





> Seconded. Although if Mokèlé-mbèmbé outs themselves as a crotchety old man, there's a chance you may get overthrown.





> Dang it! I was hoping to see 2D8HP in drag.





> Preach, brother. Leave the grand plots to Hollywood and literature. I'm here to kick ass and get rich.





> Could you maybe try not insulting anyone who doesn't play the way you want them to. Preferring an old school style of  play of fine, you do you. But I do have a problem with this attack, and it is an attack, that D&D play is either what you want or "monologuing in drawing rooms". That's an absurd dichotomy.





> I, for one, welcome our new ranger overlord.





> 2D8HP, you'll always be a nerd in my heart.






PBP's

----------


## Asmodean_

Temporarily dumping the first five parts of TOSD until I can find somewhere else to put it.

*Spoiler: 1. Drohungard*
Show


Well of course the home of the drow (literally "dark") elves would have "dark" or some variation thereof in its name. Otherwise, how would anybody be supposed to know that we lived there? We couldn't have somebody just wandering around expecting some jolly (read: drunk as a badly-planned analogy) dwarves, sly but ultimately cute gnomes, or even, Nevakin forbid, surface elves! Shocked gasp! Thems! Ohhh nooo!
Of course given that this is an at least slightly forward-thinking continent we happen to have the (mis?)fortune of living on, we wouldn't dream of being racist, oh no. No racism involved here, of course not.
It's just fact that the surface elves were scheming bastards who drove us out of our lands and into the caves that we live in for no particular reason other than expansionism, or maybe even just racism. Yeeaahh... that makes sense. It's just them what're being the racists!
It's 'cus they's surface elveses. That's why. Them surface elves is always racists. All of 'em...
say any acquainted with the history of the drow with no apparent irony.
As a cave, as a natural formation, it's nothing special. Just a large area where, for one reason or another, rock has rather noticeably failed to appear. As a city with things like architecture and windows, it's the same kind of story. Just a place that defies the outside by not having a severe lack of buildings. We're a functional race, for most intents and purposes. Those are our houses: a lack of nothing. You have to be functional, practical, when you've no contact with the outside world and the main gain in life is to personally gain the favour of Nevakin. There are thousands of us; I hardly think she's going round with a clipboard going "ohh, Na'cine hasn't finished her history homework: minus three favour points." But that's religion, and for the time being, at least, we're stuck with it. It's not like atheism or anything else could ever gain a foothold in all the dogmatism going round. I mean, half our idioms mention her in one way or another.
Politics-wise, it's a complete web of lies and deceit that you could just unravel by thinking something along the lines of: "well, Ker'anson gave me his quote unquote guarantee that he'd have my back if we were ever up against Ci'vaula, so the one thing that _can_ be guaranteed is he won't." It's astonishing that nobody's ever thought of actually telling (shock gasp horror) the truth for once, so people think the opposite.
There are a grand total of 64 ruling houses, although if you want to talk in terms of actually wielding any significant power, it caps out at about a dozen. The rest are either just fragments, remnants, descendants or the ghosts of previous houses, or a new upstart house planning to single-handedly revolutionise the system, or the gov-apostrophe-t, or the "freakin' universe, man". As the proud Secondborn Son of the Almighty 57th House (in, rather obviously, descending order) I can boast having exactly zero power. Hell, I doubt if anyone had ever even heard of the house, let alone a boy - and a second one at that!
We managed to gain this glamourous (read: W-list) lifestyle by eliminating threats not when they attacked, or when they were still dormant, but _before they had even thought of being a threat_. Somehow, it's worked and House Asmodean is amongst the greats, if only to nab all the cocktail shrimp backstage. We are probably known as the only house which, in a language seemingly centred around the apostrophe (or 'postrophe if you will - and they will) has a name which lacks one. The fact that we'd only have our house recognised from pub quizzes is not lost on us, and most of us spend our days jostling for whatever power percolates down from the top. I never really participated in this affair, if only because I really couldn't be bothered with it all, and had better things to be doing with my time - that is to say, anything else. But it really shouldn't have come as a surprise that despite wanting to get involved as little as possible in the matter, the matter was, slowly but surely, involving me.

In the way that most things that bring utter despair to those involved happen, it all began on a Monday. I could go on about how it brought my whole world crashing down upon me, but in reality my hold on drow politics was already tenuous at best. At the very least, I doubt Nevakin would ever care what rank of son you were if, either way, you were part of one of the least powerful houses in existence. I'm a practical man, and I'd much rather be not dead than a soon-forgotten martyr to whatever cause I could be said to follow. So when my elderbrother turned up with a crossbow, there wasn't much point in staying. I would like to stress at this point that I was to be killed because _I might try and have him killed at some point in the future_
So I left.
Not a big thing, I mean, I had been contemplating just packing up and jumping ship for a while now and this was just the final push I needed. I made decent progress the first day, not really running to anything, since the geography we'd been taught could be summarised as "thems be evils above; don't go there", but running away from the place where I was wanted dead. I'd forego a master plan in favour of just not being killed.



*Spoiler: 2: The King's Guards*
Show


The next day was a Tuesday, so it was bound to be better. Of course, practically anything would be better than a simultaneous near-death _and_ near-Samath experience. Unfortunately, it started with a near-Amnestria experience instead, and it took a long time for me to work out which was preferrable. Whatever physical details could be described were wiped out of my mind in favour of the more pertinent detail: the arrow she was pointing at my face.
"And what might a drow be doing in these parts?" she spoke, acid behind every word.
I spoke the truth, if only because I had no frame of reference for any alternatives. "Um... not being assassinated by my brother?"
A quizzical look was the only response.
"Does that count?"
Before she could respond with any semblance of coherence, she was interrupted by a man in a suit of armour. "Halt!" came the automatic panacea of a greeting, despite the fact that the only one who had been moving for the past two minutes had been him. "Who goes there?" he added, despite the lack of going Amnestria and I were clearly showing. "Alsoifyoucangetthebowanarrowoutofthedrowsfacethat  wouldbenicethankyou" he spluttered, his traditional avenues of speech failing him completely.
Thankfully, she did so, and turned to face the newcomer. Before she could get a word in, though, he interrupted yet again. "I... I think you should come with me."
Several confusing minutes later (the contents of which are thankfully lost to my memory) we suddenly found ouselves in the company of a dwarf and a human couple. Also we were apparently now new members of the King's Guard, and were going to rid the world of some nezume bandits.
I turned to Amnestria. "How did we--" I started, but was summarily interrupted by the cap-apostrophe-n.
"SILENCE on duTAY!" he screamed at the top of his voice, as if the element of surprise was giving him a severe allergic reaction. We approached a clearing, where several bandits were gathering, and for the life of me I can't tell what might have alerted them to our presence-- oh wait.
"Yer munnay ur yer laif!" announced the bandit. He was a nezume - a rat-man, for want of a better word. His tail flicked menacingly, his teeth bared.
"(Magic missile)," I whispered, sending a sudden burst of arcane energy towards the bandit who was clearly more prepared for defending against more physical attacks. He crumpled against the wall of a tent.
"Screwthisimnotgettingpaidenoughforthiscrap," he growled as he scarpered from the scene, one of the couple in pursuit.
The rest of them were surprisingly quick to deal with - a well-placed sleep spell took out half of them, the dwarf's axe taking out another. Amnestria barely had time to draw her bow before they were all dealt with. Two minutes later, they were all tied up and led to the nearest jail. "A gud day'sh werk," the commander said, nodding severely at us, before walking back to his desk.
"We were only out there for twenty mi--" the elf started, but was quickly silenced with a well-placed kick.
"A good day's work," the group's ranger repeated emphatically, glaring at her.
"For a good day's pay?" I ventured, wanting something to fill the hole in my pocket.
"Yesh," he admitted, going for one of the drawers in the desk. "Ern hunnert gawld peesees fehr thi itch if yi," his accent growing with every word. "Guud werk terdiy, see yi termahrrah."
Apart from a translator, that was all we needed, so we headed back to the nearest inn to turn in for the night.
I mean, it was half three in the afternoon but screw it. I was tired, Amnestria was tired, and her wolven companion that she had inexplicably decided to name "Squishy" was tired.
It would turn out that we would need all the sleep we could get, because around half-past-reasonable, we were awakened by a well-placed nip from Squishy. There was the unmistakeable sound of somebody trying not to make any. I readied my crossbow and pointed it at the door, and Amnestria braced herself on the opposite wall.
The intruder didn't come in by the door, rather, through the chimney and into the (lit) fireplace. He tumbled out, slapped at a part of his belt that had caught fire, and bared his teeth, waving his three - three! - swords, one in each gloved hand and one grasped by the nezume's tail.
I wheeled around and fired my crossbow, but the aim was off, and the bolt looked set to hit Amnestria instead! But the bolt deflected off one of the nezume's swords, sendng sickly viridian sparks flying off the blade. It plunged into his skull. He shuddered as he collapsed, and a sickly smell rose almost immediately from his corpse.
"What were those swords?" Amnestria gasped, not moving from the back. I moved to pick up one of the fallen swords, but as my finger touched the leather-bound hilt, a sickening nausea hit me an sent me sprawling, heaving. I looked back at the innocuous sword (or, at least, as innocuous as an instrument made for killing can look) and prepared to cast a spell. "Det..." I began, but my knees weakened and I fell to my hands. "Detect Magic."
The room was bathed in a cool glow, and each of the three swords gave out a blinding aura: a blackness so black, a lack of light so dark it seemed to suck out all the light from around it, an aura that could only belong to an - or indeed, three - items of overwhelming necromancy. I blinked the spell away and slowly crawled towards the corpse of the assassin, and removed his gloves. I put them on - evidently, gloves must be able to dispel or deflect the aura coming from the swords, or else the nezume would have had to defeat us with his vomit - and tried the sword again.
Nothing, thankfully. I kicked the corpse into the corner and put each of the swords, one by one, in the corner. Try as we might, neither of us could focus on our trance for the rest of the night an the bags under our eyes were all to visible when dawn came.



*Spoiler: 3.Northbound*
Show



The next day, we brought the corpse (and with it, many enquiring stares) to the police headquarters. We had already decided to keep two of the swords - after all, it would just get locked away and with us they might be at least useful.
"Is this usual?" I demanded of the commander. "Being attacked in the middle of the night by a nezume assassin carrying a sword of overwhelming necromancy, I mean."
He blinked once, twice, three times. Seeing no immediate response, I heaved the corpse onto his desk, disturbing the various ornaments and paperweights that littered the desk. He protested little. "We managed to deal with him, o'course," I said, matter-of-factly, despite the fact that Amnestria hadn't moved for the whole battle.
"Um, um, um... good work!" he stammered. Not even his accent wanted any part of it. "Bu... but we, uh, wouldn't want, er, any additional, say, liabilities to our team..."
"No, I bet you wouldn't," I said dryly.
"So, em," he continued, apparently inventing new interjections with each breath, "we're gonna hafta let you go."
Frankly, I still wasn't sure what manner of thing we were being let go from, but that hardly seemed to matter. I turned to leave.
"Wait, wait. O'course, we can't exactly let this sword keep hanging around here, can we? It might get stolen, and _then_ where would we be? I'd be happy to take it off your hands."
Which he promptly did, and similarly promptly chucked up his half-digested breakfast unceremoniously onto the corpse.
"You, uh, might want to wear gloves," I advised, to cover up the elf's giggling. He hurled once more to emphasise his point. I took it that it was probably time to leave the city, and Amnestria seemed to agree, as did the remnants of Old Aunt Betsy's Rummerdump 5a.m. Special that were slowly but surely sucumbing to gravity. "Damned drow and his damned swords," we heard the previous owner of the 5a.m. Special moan as we showed ourselves out.
"So whewe now?" I prompted, knowing somewhere between next to and basically nothing about geography (besides the oft-mentioned "thems be evil, don't go there" that I felt was being debunked with every waking second on the surface) and hoping that Amnestria would know any measure more, which, for someone who had spent an entire century on the surface, surely shouldn't be hard.
So, at her request, we made for "that stall place, Stallter or summat like that" after a quick helping of Old Aunt Betty's Rumblebelly 8a.m. Special.
After around six hours' walking, we chanced upon a little clearing that the road to Stallter (apparently) cut through. We also happened to chance upon its current inhabitants: five kobolds gathered around a campdire, all of which looked quite disgruntled at having their rest disturbed. One of them shouted something indeterminable at us which I could only guess to be a generalised curse. Then, the lead looked more carefully at us, then yelled something at his comrades and levelled a contraption at us. I quickly stepped away from its line of fire (which was more or less whichever way its long barrel looked to be facing) and attempted a sleep spell on the group. Two of them flopped comedically to the ground. However, transfixed by the intricate markings on the kobold's gun, Amnestria stood still, exactly in the line of fire of the lightning bolt that shot out of its barrel. Shaken back to reality, she readied her bow and fired an arrow at her attacker, which bounced harmlessly off the lead's sheathed halberd and away from battle.
The remaining three kobolds charged, slashing furiously (in both senses of the word) at us and roaring in triumph as they all missed. Squishy charged in climatically from the fray and tumbled into one of the near kobolds, knocking it into another, also placing itself (thankfully) between the lead kobold and the elf. I fired my hand crossbow, but as the bolt soared through the air, he managed to fire off another shot which didn't bother to stop with just Squishy but went through it to its master, too, who collapsed in a heap, unconscious. The bolt hit, though, and the lead kobold tried to fire off another shot, but he had underestimated the thing's weight and fired during the turn, neatly taking care of a third kobold, as Squishy savaged the fourth. A final shot from my hand crossbow finished the leader off, and the battlefield fell silent, bar Squish's panting, which immediately, as if on cue, turned into a mournful howl for its master. I managed to bandage up Amnestria's wounds to a reasonabe degree, before hiding her behind a bush. I ran the 10-or-so kilometers back to town, and, having procured the correct wand, hurried at a similar pace back towards Amnestria. Waving the wand in a random pattern, I attempted to cast the spell.
After another two minutes, the wand had been retrieved from its new home (embedded in a nearby eucalyptus at the other end of the grove) and this time, its spell was cast correctly. Groggily, the elf woke up, gloved hand immediately shooting to the hilt of her sword and finding it, thankfully, still there.
"You... you saved my life," she whispered. "But you're a drow... why would a drow..." she shook her head as if to clear the cobwebs that had gathered there in the last few hours, and at last took note of her surroundings.
"Wait, why is it dusk already?" she demanded, eyes widening at the sight of the already-setting sun. "What did you do?"
"I was running all the way back to town to buy you this wand and save your life, that's what," I replied matter-of-factly.
She stood up and wrapped her arms around me. "And here I was thinking all drow were evil," she confessed, tears forming at the corner of her eyes.
"That'll be 45gp," I reminded, feeling the chilling glare immediately. "I'm chaotic neutral." She sighed, and reached for her purse.



*Spoiler: 4: Stahltor*
Show


By the time we arrived in the town actually called Stahltor, the next day had already dawned. We made our way to what I had been assured was a place where we could buy and sell the things that the Iron Empire didn't exactly want bought or sold. It wasn't long before "overwhelming necromancy" was on the lips of each and every patron of this service.
That evening, we were approached by an interested party. As usual in these sorts of exchanges, no names were given. If I recall correctly, they were Death, Sauron and King Arthur. We were something along the lines of Fat Man and Little Girl, despite none of the adjectives being remotely true. We haggled for a good half hour before coming to an agreement - 4500gp for each sword, and an additional 500 for the "secret" of how to "unlock" the mysterious "powers" safely. I handed the swords over, and Death grabbed the handles eagerly, before immediately keeling over - and dying.
"The secret is wear gloves," I smirked before darting behind Squishy. King Arthur charged for us immediately, greatsword held high, with a roar of "I knew we shouldn't have trusted a drow!" The wolf bore the grunt of it, but not before I loosed a shot from the kobold gun I'd picked up from the roadside. The burst of (some form of) energy seared the air as it travelled, before hitting the knight square in the chest. Only enraged, he slashed visciously at Squishy, who managed to dodge the hits. The elf launched an arrow at Sauron, who hadn't participated yet, bar searching his comrade's wallet. He wheeled around, moving his mace to try and block it, but he was too slow and the arrow sunk in.
In a furious rage, he launched a spell of burning hands at us, which singed a large portion of her hair but otherwise did nothing. I fired another shot from the gun, and Amnestria did the same with her bow, having formed a battle strategy along the lines of _use your most powerful attack on the most powerful enemy_, which, given the circumstances, wasn't as hare-brained as what she usually came up with; although, for those not blighted with the haranguement of being Amnestria, that isn't the most difficult of concepts.
As Arthur charged once more, I lowered my halberd and gingerly thrusted it at him. As it connected, a bolt of energy shot straight though the blade and into the same spot the previous hit had opened. And then there was one - Sauron, who was promptly and savagely savaged by the savage Squishy.
The alleyway fell quiet, and the reality of the past minute or so started to sink in. We had killed people who had, to all intents and purposes, had no intent _or_ purpose to kill us. It wasn't self-defense. Hell, it probably wasn't even manslaughter.
It was murder.
"Murder..." I whispered to myself, as if the wind could catch the word if it were any more substantial and thrust it back at me in some kind of protagonistic double-take. "We just murdered three innocent..."
"Ha!" Amnestria cackled, triumphantly. "Keep the swords _and_ the money! How didn't you think of this sooner? Evil or not, you drows sure have some good ideas."
I regained my common sense hastily and reclaimed my sword from Death, careful not to meet my Rumblebelly 8a.m. special a second time (you never know).
"Look at this!" a shriek came from the left. The elf was holding up King Arthur's breastplate with a considerable mass of King Arthut's breast still attached to it. "You've only gone and put a hole in it. I was going to use it as armour for Squishy!"
"Alrighty then," I declared with as much sarcasm as physically possible, "we'll just go and take him to the local priest who'll raise him back from the dead and _then_ we can kill him again without scratching the nice shiny armour then. Let's do that."
She sighed and rolled her eyes, as if this plan of mine was thoroughly below the standards she expected of people - and which, I hastily wish to add, she had met perhaps only once or twice in the course of her life so far. "But the _armour_ will still be _scratched_!" she explained wiith a voice as condescending as humaly possible. "Use your head next time, ok?"
My palm met my face within a matter of milliseconds.


*Spoiler: 5: The Broadwater*
Show


In the night, something happened, announced by a quick nip from Squishy. If it was morning already, it was the small hours where nothing good could ever possibly happen. So familiar was the premise of being woken up while in an inn at half-past-reasonable that I already knew Amnestria would be at the back of the room in shock and that I would be aiming my hand crossbow in the general direction of (for lack of a fireplace) the door. However, it wasn't an assassin this time.
In fact, the Stahltor City Watch had turned up at the inn we were staying at, demanding that certain magical shortswords were to be confiscated. Apparently, the Iron Empire had ruled at some ancient time that magic weapons were a "danger to the citizenry" and a "threat to the fabric of society" et cetera, et cetera, so an edict (or act, or proclamation, et cetera, et cetera) was issued stating that all such items were to be confiscated and summarily locked up in a steel tower (which gave the city its name) until the end of time, or they became non-magical once more, whichever came first.
There was no real possibility of fighting back this time, and I highly doubted I'd get in as lucky a shot as the previous early-morning encounter, so we decided just to go with it. After all, being in low esteem (to say the least) with one city watch was bad enough. We handed over the weapons - reluctantly, in the case of Amnestria - and paid a small fine for their possession. I thought it prudent to tell them to wear gloves before they tried taking them, instead of after.
So of course, we had to leave the Iron Empire. Too many things had happened there, and at least one of them was bound to come up and bite us later. That morning, we made for one of the towns that dotted the banks of the great river, the Broadwater - so called because it was broad, and had an unmistakeable watery quality about it.
I had already crossed it once, on my adrenaline-and-fear-fuelled sprint away from Drohungard, and crossing it back again would lead us closer to Dunkelheim, the samll drow town above ground with which wares could be traded between my kin and the "thems be evil" surface folk. I didn't know anyone there, having spent all of my life up until Monday living in Drohungard, but there were easy ways to traverse from one to the other, all the while staying (as most drow preferred it) underground. There was a ferry available to take, and for a small fee, it would take us the mile or so across the Broadwater and drop us off at the town on the other side. As we sat on a rickety bench on the similarly worringly rickety craft, we mulled over our options.
"So we can't go to the land of elves, because you're a drow," Amnestria started.
"And we can't go to the land of drow, because you're an elf," I reminded her. Not that her race would hinder her at all there - it wouldn't have a chance to before her observance skills comparable to that of a partially-sighted muskrat finished her off. She'd never see the blade that would inevitably end her life in the underbelly of Dunkelheim (or just the belly of Drohungard) - and she probably still wouldn't if it had been stuck between her eyes.
"We can't go to the land of goblins - and if we do, we shouldn't stay long, 'cause of the papwerwork," the elf remarked, bringing me (regrettably) away from visions of her timely demise.
"Paperwork?" I parroted, incredulously. The few goblins that had come to Drohungard iun the past hadn't exactly been bureaucratic, to say the least. Inebriated if you were being _kind_.
"You'/ll find out soon enough," she said, "since the only place we can go is the land of dwarves, and we'll have to go through Grûmfeld to get to it."
"But aren't there dwarven towns near the Broadwater?" I asked. I knew enough to know that dwarves were on the far side of Grûmfeld from us, which meant the great river would line its eastern border. No town would be by the river but have nothing to do with it.
"Bah!" the cap-apostrophe-n of the HMS Ten Planks of Wood splurted, interjecting himself into the conversation with as much subtelty as a sledgehammer. "None o' 'em bastards've gotta port!"
Apparently, dwarf towns would be by the river and have nothing to do with it.

End of Session 1.

----------


## DimpleLoamsdown

*Spoiler: Banners*
Show





*Spoiler: Avatars*
Show

Amazing avatars by Gengy: 
Less amazing, more unrelated avatar by me:

----------


## mpclardy

Genius idea tbh, weird I haven't seen these around more often

----------


## 5a Violista

You know?

I just realized that I don't have an extended signature.

I would make this post in rhyme, except I can't think of a word that rhymes with "signature" that fits in without feeling awkward.

Anyway. This post is now part of my signature. It will be linked to shortly.

*Spoiler: Cycle of Quotes*
Show


"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that.
Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that."
-Martin Luther King, Jr.

"Human subtlety will never devise an invention more beautiful,
more simple or more direct than does nature, because in her inventions
nothing is lacking and nothing is superfluous." ~Leonardo da Vinci




Literary/gaming/etc factions I'm associated with
_Hogwarts_: Slytherin (12" Apple wood with unicorn hair core and slightly yielding flexibility)
_HEX_: Also Slytherin (Hag Hair, Hornbeam, 13 1/2 inches, Left Hand)
_Ilvermorny_: Thunderbird
_Patronus_: Stoat
_Divergent Factions_: Amnity
_D&D Alignment_: Chaotic Good
_Magic the Gathering_: Red/Green/White (tricolor) and Green/White (two color)
_Meyers-Briggs_: ENFP
_D&D Class_: Some impossibly weird combination of Bard, Ranger, and Paladin
_Five Elements_: Water
_Humoralism_: Sanguine
_Homestuck classpect_: I got Muse of Life, but unfortunately I know nothing about Homestuck, so.
_Blood Type_: B+



Stories/things/etc that I show up in:
_GitP Regulars as..._
a chaotic Red/Green/White MtG card: Jeudi, Soul of the Sonata by Blue Ghost
an undying Red MtG card: Mahonri Violinist by Amechra
a vestige of strife, terror, and injustice: Mahroni, the Violist by Zaydos

_Stories_
Chronicle of the D War by Blue Ghost (mostly)
Paladin Academy by Silver Raptor
Tales from the House of Glass by Rabbit


_Structured Games I've been in_
Probably I'll fill this one out later

_Nexus Characters_
Most of them
Harley Zorzo's Backstory: Honor, Freedom, Betrayal, Lies, Change, Fallen, Pain
Harley Zorzo's Backstory: The Seven Decisions


*Spoiler: Probably where I'll put avatars*
Show


Probably I'll have them here, the ones that I've used before that I made and feel like putting here and that I can still find

_Made-on-Computer for fun_


_Photography/Pencil and paper for fun_ (Majora's Mask made by my sister)


_Made using Doll Divine for whatever reason_


_For avatar theme weeks_


_Made based on roleplaying/SMBG/etc_


Wow, I had forgotten about most of these avatars; I need to cycle through them more.

----------


## Asmodean_

*Spoiler: 6. Transit Permit*
Show


We were dumped uinceremoniously on the other side of the river and went about finding the road south. There was no telling whether Samath had come up near Dunkelheim to finish the job or not. Certainly, he wouldn't have taken my "if you want me gone that bad, I'll just go" at face value. Inevitably, _obviously_ I was hiding in the shadows somewhere, waiting for him to let his guard down so I could bring my plans forward and usurp his position. I'mm a drow; I certainly wouldn't have been telling the _truth_ to him. How insulting that I'd think him that gulliable. With drows - especially with him - "the truth" was something that the other side wanted you to think, when the reality waas something completely different. Thankfully, we managed to give both him and Dunkelheim a wide enough berth and, as we trekked towards the border with Grumfell, we didn't encounter him.
We were greeted at the border post by a goblin with white-stained chain armour and a look about him that suggested he took far too much pride in his work. After a lengthy questioning - mostly pertaining to "yer gonna stir up trouble?" and "yer _sure_ yer not gonna stir up trouble?" - we were granted a transit permit, which allowed us to three days in the (Grand Democratic Republic of the Nation of) Grumfell on the premise that we'd be crossing it, and no more. We finished Friday in an inn in Inningsford, a small thorp around halfway down through the country.
I'd anticipated it this time, and managed to wake up before Squishy took a nip at my hand. A huge crash followed, wresting Amnestria from her sleep. "What in the--"
A troll lumbered past the window, smashing a hut into pieces. Hurrying downstairs, the scene was no better. Half of the wall of the inn's wall had been torn apart, leaving only the sturdy load-bearing pillars. Glass fragments littered the floor, and the corpse of the owner who had unwisely decided to confront the beast lay mostly unrecognisable across the room. The rest of him hadn't made the journey and had instead impaled themselves on glass shards sticking out from the table. Cautiously, we moved around the destruction and out into the open street. Amnestria gawked at the sight of it, flailing its arms around in a careless melée of destruction as it lumbered steadily on towards the woods. I readied the bronze sights, but stopped.
This wasn't our fight. If _I_ had been locked up like that, well, a little revenge destruction's only healthy for the mind. I went back to (what remained of) the inn to collect our things.
Unsurprisingly, we were contacted later that morning for a retrieval mission. Apparently this troll was property of the thorp which used it for gladiatorial purposes (the troll's regenerative powers meant it could be utilized as an animate punching bag) and to train the soldiers to fight for some goblin king - against other soldiers fighting for some other goblin king. Politics!
After a nondescript breakfast we set off with a cohort of four of the most trained goblins in the direction of the troll. Even with Amnestria's amazing(ly horrible) observation skills, it was hard to miss the trail of destruction in the form of upturned cairns, broken trees and the occasional splatter of troll blood. We found it lying in a clearing a few miles out from the thorp, scratching at its belly, blissfully unaware of the six forms slowly advancing on it. It had hundreds of pounds on us, but we at least had tactics and the element of sur
"Oh my _god_ it's _hideous_!" shrieked Amnestria with all the tact of a small mentally retarded lemming.
prise.



*Spoiler: 7. There And Back Again*
Show


The troll lumbered towards us, probably unaware it had just been complimented. I raised the gun (it clearly was our business now) and fired. The reset of the battle was a blur of shouting, flashes of light and the ever-present roar of the injured troll. The next thing that comes easily to mind is us heading back to the thorp with an unconscious troll being dragged unceremoniously behind us. Periodically, one of the goblin soldiers would gingerly stab at it with his halberd, to keep their regenerative powers from suddenly becoming useful and necessitating that we fight the battle once more. In no mood to use up any more of my ever-decreasing spell slots, I nodded my approval and went about clearing my mind of the accumulated cobwebs and trying to figure out what had happened. Nothing came, so I set my gaze back on the horizon where some rather helpless-looking shacks were slowly drawing closer.
The troll had taken more out of the thorp than I had first seen  around half the houses had been damaged in some way by the troll and two had completely collapsed. For their sakes, I hoped they had figured out a better way to secure it. In thanks, we were gifted with a strange artefact that had come into the hands of the villagers a while back  a sword that caused sickness in those it touched. I looked at Amnestria, knowingly. This was  since it was impossible that the swords from Stahltor had gotten from all the way over there to all the way over here  yet another of these swords, so at the very least, there were four in total. Yes, that's right, _four_ overwhelmingly necromantic swords of doom  and there very well might be many more. After all, it's not like we had somehow come across the only four in existence; if we had, then the laws of probability would just give up and we'd both be struck by lightning. Perhaps it had been steered this way by Nevakin  but of course, there was Amnestria. Even if she wasn't an elf, she was absent-minded to the tune of impaired, and I was a runaway nobleman without an evil alignment. Surely there must have been someone, _anyone_ more qualified for gathering overwhelmingly necromantic swords of doom than _us_.
Thankfully, she had the sense to keep quiet about our previous adventures with the swords  who knows what might have happened if she'd opened her mouth once more. I graciously accepted the award and, as we had been completely spent, worked on rebuilding what we could of the inn so we could safely stay the night there without having it crash down upon us (or, given the stability of the lower walls, having us crash down upon it). A sufficient number of hours later, we (as well as around twenty goblins, which seemed to be the entire population of the thorp) had jury-rigged the walls of the inn so that we could be reasonably comfortable with staying the night in it. The next day, we set out, and were promptly approached by  of course  another group of goblins with another side-quest for us.
_Apparently_ everybody wore the colours of the house they supported around these parts  the troll had some blue-stained loincloth  which dictated which village things belonged to. Weaponry and wares traded between the two, if they were at all, would be hastily re-stained upon purchase. They hadn't gotten around to re-staining the troll's loincloth, which meant that the troll was still officially property of the blue faction, as opposed to the green one that had gifted us the sword. We were to  of course  jury-rig the chains holding the troll (which had done such a good job so far) so that the troll could escape and meet back with its owners further south down the road.
Before I could poke any holes in the system of it's my colour therefore it's mine, Amnestria, who was clearly picking up the strategies of the neutral alignment, demanded: And what would our reward be for releasing this troll?
The lead (or at least, the one who seemed to be in the lead) grunted, We have weaponry. A nice little enchanted sword for yous _if_ we get our troll back.
Of course.
There were five of them, weren't there.


*Spoiler: 8. Troll Wrangling (Part II)*
Show


So of course we decided to go through with the plan. The overt heel face turn we were to pull regarding the troll hardly seemed to matter (and I, for one, wasn't about to complain about getting more of these swords), and it's not like we ever held any allegiance to either side, green _or_ blue. We turned around and headed back towards Inningsford.
At this point, most narrators would detail something about how the town had changed since the protagonists had been and went, but it was only a matter of hours and it was completely unchanged, except for a small detail of general builders who were cutting timber for a new wall for one of the houses. From a distance, behind the cover of a shrubbery, we discussed tactics.
If at all possible, I began, we should avoid being seen. I'd rather get the troll out as quickly as possible and avoid any confilct that could see mys I stalled slightly, and rephrased my argument as to not seem as self-centered, that could see any of us harmed. Calming a troll ought to be difficult enough, and there's no way we could do it if we had dozens of goblins breathing down our necks.
The majority of the goblins agreed to this  with the frankly pitiful amounts of experience they had managed to obtain before having their animate punching bag stolen, none of them would come out of any scuffle with the locals unscathed, and there was a serious posibility of one of them dying. As for myself, I had a wand I could use (hopefully without it attempting to forcibly rejoin the tree it was hewn from) to cure any light wounds incurred, and Amnestria, being a druid, had multitudes of spells I would have to assume she had prepared and could use if the need arose. But even so, obtaining the wounds in the first place would hurt, and despite there being magic to cure them, I'd rather not have to cure anything in the first place.
Any objections? I ventured, sure that nobody would suggest otherwise.
You sure we couldn't rough 'em up a bit, teach 'em a bit of a lesson? came an arrogant voice from the left. Theys were the ones what stole our troll, theys should be the ones what get our blades! He was quickly shushed by one of the older goblins, who was thankfully aware that there were green-aligned goblins only a hundred or so feet away.
You'd likely get their blades in return, which I'm sure you wouldn't want, I warned, and before he could object with more gratuitous bravado, the conversation concluded. Let's go. And remember: _no witnesses_.
Confident that my instructions would be heeded, I motioned towards the arena in the centre of town. The builders were all focused around a blueprint laid out on a table, and didn't even notice the clanking of Squishy's armour as they argued with each other on the specifics of the task.
The arena wasn't really an arena per se, as a rough circle of cobbled stone wall about thirty feet in radius centred about a ten-foot pillar, to which there were rusted iron shackles attached by some similarly rusted pegs, to which there was a rather irritated troll attached by virtue of having its hands trapped in the shackles. Using some prestidigitation, I managed to loosen the pegs, which hadn't been securely fastened to the pillar any further than being allowed to rust into it. It was a testament to the troll's (lack of) intelligence that he hadn't figured out he could have escaped any time since being brought back that morning by just tugging on the shackles and walking out. It's not like twenty mostly untrained goblins would have been able to provide significant opposition.
Alerted by the sound (and also by the drow and elf beside it) but unable to recognise us through the mystical power of not having enough brain cells to store the events of yesterday in any detail more than rampaged, slept, knocked unconscious, in arena, it grunted quizzically: what _were_ these silly creatures doing?
In response, I pointed to a spot on the ground a dozen feet or so in front of it. Stand there, I said, recalling Samath's way with the rothe back in Drohungard (it feels so far away now, like a dream fading into the ether). He never acted like he was telling the beast that he was clearly better than it, he acted like both of them already knew that and it was obvious anyway, and this all could be over much quicker if you'd just obey this instruction. I wouldn't hurt you, you're a valuable resource and they're a pain to replace. Go on.
The troll attempted to step forward, oblivious to the fact he was tethered by thick iron chains to the pillar. He halted, surprised, then furrowed his brow to the extent that troll brows can be furrowed, and attempted to walk forward one more time. Again, he was stopped by the shackles.
Stand _there_, I repeated, more emphatically this time. Gosh, it's not so hard, it's just standing in a place, for the love of Nevakin. It's not like I'm asking you to scale the peaks of western Grumfell or master a complicated spell, it's just standing there. Don't make this harder than it really needs to be, I thought you were better than that.
The troll glared at the spot I had motioned to, as if he could somehow teleport himself there by examining it closely. He took stronger steps this time, more determined. The pegs tore themselves out of their former home in the pillar, and the troll stumbled forwards. It was free. It scratched its belly nonchalantly, then began to walk towards the exit.
Where, alerted by the noise, five green-aligned goblin soldiers had suddenly appeared, infurated that the troll should escape two days in a row.


*Spoiler: 9. Nobody Will Notice*
Show


There wasn't much for it, so full-blown combat ensued. With all the agility I could muster, I leaped up and whispered into the troll's left ear something I hoped a creature such as him could understand - get them - and hoped for the best. To my delight, he grunted, and trudged into the fray, sending one of the green goblins flying into the air and, quite quickly, the arena wall, where he slumped to the ground, unconscious. Amnestria decided to unelash a barrage of arrows into the fray; all that could be said about it was that at least a fifth of the arrows hit some form of goblin. Of course, it seemed they were rather too busy to take issue with any pretense of friendly fire. The blue goblin youth who had spoken up previously seemed to be taking more joy in this than was strictly healthy, but he was at least getting the job done. I readied a sleep spell but realised that  with my aim, at least  I'd only hit the ones on my side. Instead, I climbed up onto the wall and took my station near the entrance, watching to see if any others would intrude on the battle.
And of course others would  others couldn't exactly ignore the commotion going on. In fairness, I _had_ neglected to tell the troll to be quiet, but I wouldn't want him to obey at the expense of forgetting the first instruction. I lowered the kobold contraption and fired a shot, hitting one of the squad square in the chest. He crumpled and I attempted to hide behind a crude parapet the goblins had decided to put on the arena walls. The thunk of a crossbow bolt being rudely interrupted by a boulder came barely a second later. I jumped up again and cast a sleep spell on the lot before they could fire again, and another two fell, leaving just the crossbowman, who let off another shot just before my ducking behind the parapet again  but he was too fast, and the bolt lodged in my shoulder. Pain shot across my body, and spots began to appear. With the seconds I had to take to recover, I looked back at the battle in the arena  two of the blues had fallen in battle, the upstart searching both their pockets and the pockets of the six defeated greens. The troll was looking around nonchalantly, and decided to scratch itself again. Amnestria was missing, though, and I tried to call out for her. But as I was calling, I had twisted my shoulder, sending fresh new waves of pain rippling through my body. I knew what had to be done in the circumstances, and tore the bolt out. Collapse was near, red white and black spots lined my vision and it seemed I was falling, falling
But I landed, and the shock sent a second wave of adrenaline to my limbs, which shot instinctively for the wand. I uttered the words as best I could, concentrating on the intonations and accents. A flash of light, and I felt the flesh of my shoulder knitting itself back together, the pain reached a crescendo and then faded altogether, and I slumped against the wall, nearly spent. Stumbling to my feet, I peeked round the corner, but the three goblins who hadn't died yet certainly had now, with arrows poking through each of their chests, vermillion blood seeping into an ever-widening circle. Amnestria's work, evidently. But she was still nowhere to be seen.
I glanced back at the troupe of green goblins, who were passing around a philter of some unidentifyable brownish liquid which seemed to be doing them a world of good. I sat down by them, motioning for the bottle. They passed it round to me and I took a swig  it tasted sweet, like the candy spiders you'd find at any Drohungard fair ever, but also had a hint of the most magical bean in any plane of existence. I held the drink out in front of me, scrutinizing its milky depths.
This... I stuttered a little. This is a latte.
The lead goblin nodded in approval. Who needs ale when you've got a light roast?
Truly, this trip was turning my expectations on their head. I had expected a full meat feast, based on the goblins I had seen at Drohungard. But one of them had taken out a box and was admiring a sandwich on whole wheat bread with what seemed to be salad leaves and hummus.
I stood up and walked to the arena's exit  if they were going to whip out the kale I didn't want to be there. The town seemed so tranquil, so peaceful and still, if you ignored the festering corpses in the streets, which was extremely hard to do. Where has that blasted elf got to? I muttered aloud.
Trust me, yer better off without 'er, the upstart opined, walking up to me. Them sorts o' girls be nuffin' but trouble. I should know, he winked, I married one!
Pleased with what semblance of a reaction he could infer from my usual poker face, he held out a sword to me. This be yers now. Ye earned it. I gazed at its adamantine glow, and offered some generic thanks, before re-sheathing it and tucking it in my bag.
The birds called in the trees, although if they were vultures I wouldn't be surprised. Couldn't tell though, I'd have to ask Amnestria.
Speaking of which, there she was, coming out of one of the houses with more blood on her face than Nevakin herself and holding her shortsword in her hands, the blood that still stained it steaming and turning a sickly brown. Hi Verg! she said, the completely uncalled for abbreviation grating my ears. How's it gone? Did we win?
I motioned to the pile of green goblin bodies and nodded. I think so, they seem pretty dead to me. It hit me then what had happened. Where _were_ you?
Oh, just mopping up the witnesses, she shrugged. It's ok, they're all dead now.
...all? I choked. What 'all'?
Every last one of them, just like you said! They won't be sleeping sound in their beds tonight  because they won't be alive to sleep! Pleased with what I can only guess was supposed to be a joke, she sheathed her sword and wiped some errant hair out of her mouth.
What.




*Spoiler: 10. (If there's) Nobody to Notice*
Show



But you said! she protested, incredulous at our shocked stares. You said _no witnesses_! I distinctly remember the words _no witnesses_ coming out of your mouth!
I slapped my palm to my face, indulging in the thought that it would be hers next time. I _meant_ that we should try to stay _hidden_, not _massacre everybody in the village_!
Well why didn't you say that then? Because, of course, it was my fault the dozens of innocent goblins were dead, wasn't it. If only I hadn't worded my instructions that way. _Alternatively_ if only the elf hadn't _gone on a murder spree rampage_!
I've never I caught myself just in time, because I had, really. Apart from Samath, I've never been in the company of _anyone_ who would use _that_ sentence to get to _that_ conclusion!
You've clearly been in the wrong company, then! she retorted, with only slightly less sense than usual.
I sighed, and brought my palm up to my face once more. Thank you oh so very much Amnestria, now I have even _more_ variables to think through. I remained silent for a few seconds, formulating what would hopefully turn out to be a plan in my head. A semblance of one appeared, and a smile came to my mouth. Information travels by speed of the fastest thing that wants to carry it. All we had to do was beat it.
Okay maybe this won't be a complete and utter failure, I began, inspiring hope in the elf oh wait no she's just left to talk with the other goblins. This is a complete and utter failure. Resigned, I trudged back to the campfire where she was already giving word of her quote unquote heroic exploits to the blue soldiers. Apparently at some point during the ten-minute chaos she had found time to duel the mayor of the town in a climatic face-off. I recalled the innkeeper (by Nevakin, it's ex-inkeeper now, isn't it) muttering about the mayor's nocturnal habits. More likely, the elf had chanced upon him while he was still sleeping and/or hungover from the previous night's exploits  having been around nobility I know just how much one person can get done in one night  and decided he'd make a rather nice temporary shortsword sheath. The blues, however, were just lapping this up. I walked over to Amnestria and whisphered in her ear: we have to go now, before dragging her away from the group (and prying eyes) and out of the arena.
Ugh, are you going to lecture me on morals? A drow, of all people? And a nobility drow I cut her off mid-tangent.
We don't have _time_ to discuss morals. How long do you think it'll be until someone finds this?
Cecil and his guys have already found it. They made it! she answered, missing the point as usual.
They're not exactly going to report us. What they  with our help  did isn't the kind of thing you tell the local constable about. But how long do you think it will be before someone _else_ finds this Nevakin-blasted horror show? She shrugged. And how suspicious do you think the border guards will be of adventureres if it turns out one of them has _massacred an entire town_?
The elf swept a blood-stained strand of hair out of her mouth and sighed. Stop talking in italics, Vergil. It won't do you any good.
My turn to sigh. So we have to get out of the country as soon as humanly possible. Get through to Freuegard before word gets to the southern wall about the Inningsford Massacre. The dwarves won't give a drider's last leg about what happened here, hell, they'll probably give you a Nevakin-blasted medal! But that won't happen unless we leave. Right. Now.
She looked lost in thought for several moments, although probably it would be more accurate to say that she was trying to find one. There aren't many that survive long in that head. I glanced around nervously, in case any errant travellers were to chance upon us now. None came in the aeons it took for a coherent thought to form in Amnestria's head. She smiled. I kinda want a medal... It'd look cute, right?
Stoic. No emotions. Poker face no matter how harebrained what she just said was.
Yeah okay sure let's just go.
Several uneventful hours later (there was nothing more to say on the subject of the morning's slaughter, and at the very least there _wouldn't_ be any witnesses for a short while), we came to a border wall with a small opening, next to which a goblin sat in a chair reading some sort of broadsheet. At the sight of us, he jumped up and barked for our permits. You travellers, traders or adventurers?
Why? I ventured. We had both a transit permit and an adventurer's permit valid, although the former expired the next day. I had to be sure to present the one that would keep us out of trouble.
Well, the guard helpfully explained, there's word of a pair of adventurers who completely wiped out a small thorp called Inningsford, (stoic, no emotions, poker face) so we're to arrest any who come up here with an adventurer's permit. I neglected, rather wisely, to mention just how well telling people of this rule before checking permits was working to catch the perpetrators.
Well, I responded, making sure to hold out the transit permit, neither of us have those. We just got transit permits for passing through. Somehow, Amnestria didn't make a hash of the situation by correcting me  maybe she'd figured out what subterfuge was  and the guard checked our papers and let us through. We made our way across the hundred-metre innaccurately named de-militarized zone that separated Grumfell and Freuegard, sidestepping caltrops, barricades and wards alike, and officially entered the dwarven federation of Freuegard
Halt! decried a guard, using the universal panacea of a greeting. Who goes there?
I gave an aside glance at Amnestria, who was evidently having a similar strain of deja vu. I swear if you get us conscripted into another local guard force...




*Spoiler: 11. Distract With Wolf*
Show


He looked to be a paladin, and had no particularly distinguishing features other than having all his distinguishing features obscured by his gleaming armour, in which he held himself highly (as possible for a dwarf) with clear respect and joy for doing his duty. I sighed inwardly. He was going to be one of _those_, wasn't he.
Back in Drohungard, there was a family of nobility (around 40th or something) that took honour incredibly seriously to the point of being outright divas. It took at most a year or so for the phrase worse than the Ki'wallahs to become a mainstream (I believe that is what the young whipper-snappers call it these days) idiom for having a sickening amount of honour, ego and general stiff-upper-lip. The Ki'wallahs would never say Hi, I'm Tu'raka, they'd enter to a trumpet fanfare, do either a flurry present and bow or a condescending nod of mild approval, depending on where exactly you were on the Drohungard house heirarchy, and then announce themselves as something along the lines of The Right Honourable Tusala Rakane (whatever whatever  these guys had hundreds of middle names) Kitora Wallah of the 42nd Great House of Drohungard And Surrounding Areas, Slayer of Traitors, Pledged to the Cause (all honour great and small to our lady Nevakin), Fighter for Dignity, Pious in Faith (all honour great and small to our lady Nevakin), and so forth and so forth and by the time they'd finished the meeting had ended half an hour ago and they'd all left and the only person left was the janitor mopping up a spilt beer or two. Frankly it was a miracle they found time to breathe during all that.
But when I told Amnestria look out, he looks like he could be worse than the Ki'wallahs she had no idea. It's all well and good (although it isn't) berating me about knowing next to nothing about the surface world but where I do have specialised knowledge it's passed over?
There was no time to do any berating of her, though, since the paladin in shining armour was already upon us. We thought they would never be recovered, he announced, apparently coming to the assumption that we knew exactly what these swords were and why we were recovering them. Many thanks to you, your wife, and your wolven companion, he continued. I resisted slapping him upside his bearded face purely for diplomatic reasons and decided to wait until later before explaining how we weren't the people he was looking for and emphatically _weren't_ married. If you hand them over quickly we can get them to the temple and get them destroyed and this'll all be sorted out by supper.
An aside glance at Amnestria  I wasn't particularly willing to give up these swords, given that they could reportedly sell for up to five thousand gold each (and extra gold's always a nice thing). She had that incredibly rare thoughtful face on, where she was, hopefully, weighing up options on the future of our swords, rather than weighing up which dwarf would be the cutest to present her with the medal. What if, she opined aloud, we don't want that to happen? And with that any pretense of her being anything other than completely absent-minded vanished in a puff of undiplomatic smoke. She apparently thought it could do with elaboration: I mean we can sell these for a lot  hell, we almost did before Verg killed 'em, so maybe just we don't destroy them and sell them?
Ten decades of sitting through the most blatant lies, veiled truths and utter stupidity in the Chambers of Drohungard had still not prepared me for what some of the surface elves could muster. It took all my willpower to not shout her down or slap her in the face  although it looked like the paladin was having the same thoughts. He rested his hand on the hilt of his greatsword: You can hand them over or we'll hand them from you, he declared. It took a while for me to figure out he was speaking in Common and not some grammatically retardant dialect of Dwarvish.
At the sight of the threat, Squishy, who had been strangely quiet ever since the Inningsford incident, growled and stepped in front of the both of us  was he larger now? I couldn't tell. He and the paladin stared each other in the eye for a good minute, no words being exchanged on either side. I started to slip away back towards Grumfell (who knows maybe going back to Drohungard or, failing that, Dunkelheim, wouldn't be such a bad idea, maybe Samath's calmed down) and, at the outraged Hey! from the paladin, started off at a sprint. It was six, maybe seven seconds, and then the phrase angel on my shoulder got a whole lot more literal as one tackled me from the air to the ground.
Since when I interrupted myself to spit some dirt out of my mouth, Since when did you have wings?
It comes with the job, came the celestial voice with the same dwarven accent as before, To take out any who decide to turn their backs and run away from the light of justice. Although more literally, this time. He lifted me to my feet and dragged me towards the guard post where another three dwarves were restraining the elf and wolf.
What made you think fighting such a powerful dwarf was a good idea? she screeched, as if I had planned to duel to the death or something.
Well I was thinking more along the lines of distract him with a large wolf while I run away as fast as possible and how was I to know that was going to happen?
The paladin took a glance at his comrades and nodded, prompting them to start going through our packs. There was just the general adventuring equipment, and, rather thankfully, they found the swords before they found anything else that might be incriminating in either of our packs. He took a shortsword in each hand and strode off towards the guard tower.
At least he's wearing gloves.



- End of Session Two[/spoiler]

----------


## Malimar

*Ludus Carcerum Blog*

*3.5e*
*Being a Steampunk Magitek Cyborg: A Renegade Mastermaker Handbook**Tacking Initiative Progression Onto Lower Tier Classes Homebrew*: Increasing the power of low-tier classes by giving them maneuver progressions*Three Draconic Theurges Homebrew*: Warlock/Dragonfire Adept, Dragonfire Adept/Dragon Shaman, Dragon Shaman/Marshal

----------


## Seto

Avatar by Mr_Saturn
______________________
 Kids, watch Buffy.



> Charisma, it makes the difference between "Oh hey, it's this guy!" And "oh hey it's _this_ guy."


*My True Neutral Handbook, a resource for creating and playing TN characters.*

Thanks to Zaydos, I am now the Neutrality Domain! 
...And the Elephantine Growth Reserve Feat! ... And the Spine of the Spire Reserve Feat! 
...And the Vestige of Seto, who carried the Planes!
Thanks to Illven, I am now a Dragonmark!

----------


## flat_footed

*Spoiler: Werewolf Results*
Show

Game
Role
Result

Phantom of the Opera Werewolf IX: Digital Phantoms
Clara
Computer exploded Night 7

Duck Season II: Firing Back
Wolf
Shot by a goose Day 4

Forum Wars WW
Moderator
Ferreted out Night 4

Brotherhood WW: Victorian Age
Avatar of Yin and Yang
Slain by a demented cousin Night 10

Drowlbearwolf I: The Scimitar-Chuck
Drow
Claws to the throat Night 2

----------


## Grand Arbiter

Grand Arbiter's Extended Signature

Because standard signature space is too small...

Games I currently play:
League of Legends
SC2 Co-op & campaign
Heroes of the Storm
Minecraft PE (mobile)
LoL Wild Rift (mobile)
Identity V (mobile)

My Homebrew: Personal creations, mostly 3.5/PF but I may start doing 5e material. (Current as of April 3 2022.)

*Quotes to keep*:
"Ye are who ye are on _all_ o' yer days. All o' em. Includin' that worst an' tha best. Ev'ry single one counts. All tha way ta tha end."  :Durkon: 
*Spoiler: On the intricacies of vortexing...*
Show




> If I vortex me and ImperatorV[alpha] and I'm scried, I'll be seen as town, yes?





> Yes, if you do that you will be scried as Townsfolk.





> If I vortex me and you, will I register as the narrator?





> I'm not going to dignify that with an answer.




*Spoiler: Don't taunt the abomination.*
Show




> You will never defeat sorcerer king!





> Because Sorcerer King is really Sorcerer/Marshal/UPD King?





> Don't poke the bear tarrasque with a stick. It rampages enough without being incited to do so.





> There's a tarasque here?





> Metaphorically speaking, yes.  It won't die and stay dead, despite the number of deific interventions that have sought to kill the beast thus far... 
> 
> It could be quite the tale, but it is full of bad grammar and broken rules and doesn't belong here. I'd suggest letting it lie and paying it no mind when it resurfaces now and then.





> I'm quite certain that my incantations wont raise it. Besides, Wish can kill the Tarrasque and it hasn't worked yet. So it's probably not a Tarrasque.





> Hmmm, that's true...
> 
> Maybe we should give someone a call to check that Rovagug didn't get out.


*aforementioned banned poster appears*


> Originally Posted by Goladar
> 
> 
> I'm quite certain that my incantations wont raise it.
> 
> 
> Care to recant that statement?





*Some font colors I like*:
cobalt blue, #0000FF
dark orange, #FF8C00
new-leaf green, #00cc00
sky blue, #3399ff
teal, #008080

----------


## thedanster7000

GM Registry
*Spoiler: Dead Games*
Show

Fantasy Military Campaign - DM - OOC
PTU - Green Bays - GM - OOC
Those that Sleep in the Shadows - Geoffrey - OOC
Drakewater - GM - OOC

----------


## flatfooted

*Spoiler: Werewolf Results*
Show

Game
Role
Result

Phantom of the Opera Werewolf IX: Digital Phantoms
Carlotta
Computer exploded Night 7

Duck Season II: Firing Back
Wolf
Shot by a goose Day 4

Forum Wars WW
Moderator
Ferreted out Night 4

Brotherhood WW: Victorian Age
Avatar of Yin and Yang
Slain by a demented cousin Night 10

Drowlbearwolf I: The Scimitar-Chuck
Drow
Claws to the throat Night 2

Forum Wars II- The Users Strike Back
Leet Hack0r
Found Night 5





*Spoiler: Apotheosis Act I: Perdition of a Maledictive Eternity*
Show

a


*Spoiler: Kingdom of the exiles Group B*
Show

a


*Spoiler: Coda's Jade Regent*
Show

a


*Spoiler: Kingmaker - Order from Chaos*
Show

IC

----------


## dascarletm

*Current Characters*


*Spoiler: Quotes I find amusing/relevant*
Show




> After due consideration the DM Preservation Society has determined that you be awarded +1 internets for the fine work and recognizes your contribution to the field of clothesology.





> I think you broke something with all those puns.....





> Originally Posted by Nerd-o-rama
> 
> 
> It's a D&D board on the internet. Pointless thought exercises are all we _do._
> 
> 
> We also have pointless fights.





> A game about being a dentist could be fun...

----------


## LastCenturion

LastCenturion's PbP index:

On The Subject of Heroes -- (OOC||IC) -- Wing of the Grey Owl f707fa

The Good Guys Failed -- (OOC||IC) -- Skylar fa7781

----------


## Inevitability

Inevitability's Extended Signature

*Villainous Competition:*
*Psionics: Brightness, the Star that Sees (1st place)*
One of my favorite overall builds, even if the mechanical content is kind of simplistic. Uses Psionic Levitate + Energy Adaptation + Adapt Body to indefinitely survive in the vacuum of space, while manifesting powers with Remote Viewing. 

*Gadgeteer: Jamiss 'Junkrat' d'Cannith (1st place)*
I haven't played a single game of overwatch in my life and won this only because nobody else submitted an entry. Launch Item is funny though.

*Madness: Amnesia (1st place)*
Hey kids you wanna buy some metabreath feat abuse and see my poor attempt at creative writing.

*Oozes: The Talariic Abomination (3rd place)*
Bag of rats but with a big sticky slimeball. Arguably grapples people in a way that bypasses FoM.

*Iron Chef:*
*Thief of Life: Duran Mublen, Vol's Apothecary (shared 1st place)*
My first build comp entry, I think? Kind of mediocre looking back, but decently original and with solid baseline stats.

*Twisted Lord: Handsome Malcolm (1st place)*
Combines feinting, intimidation, and full sneak attacks in a single turn through willful abuse of an obscure assassin spell.

*Elocater: Marg, Comet of Sharn (honorable mention)*
Build relies on a terrible reading of the rules that shouldn't work logically and probably not mechanically either.

*Cerebrex: Ilias Fessor (1st place)*
Skill-heavy assassin build that makes better use of Cerebrex than the average arcane caster. Uses a novel trick to bypass Glibness and can instakill people through walls. Lots of intelligence-based skills get love.
*Tri-Tongued Taylor (3rd place)*
Intelligence-based swashbuckling bluffmancer that abuses Wanderer's Diplomacy and Seduction, still decent in combat. Requires your DM to allow Chameleon casting to meet prerequisites. I misunderstood Able Learner so the skills need reworking and Open-Minded can be swapped out.

*Defiant: The Word (1st place)*
Vivacious is a build-in-a-can that mostly struggles against high-Fortitude casters. What better place to showcase Defiant, a class _only_ useful against divine magic? Having to build around something that can't have its save DC boosted and doesn't need many actions allowed for some rather original building.

*Iron Chef E6:*
*Knight: Sir Svarak Steelskin (2nd place)
*I saw Knight and decided to do something stupid.

*Monster Mash:*
*Sneak Attack: Shogosu (2nd place)*
I noticed Past Life was a valid way of getting sneak attack and quickly realized the most ridiculous thing to put it on.

*Quadrupeds: Experiment MHI-Taolt (shared 1st place)*
Exploits the wording of the mindshredder zenthal's natural weapons to make 10 wisdom-draining touch attacks a round. Also Thrall of Demogorgon.

----------


## D&DPrinceTandem

This spot is saved

5e game i am in
Knights of Talvor [recruit/IC/OOC]

----------


## ThinkMinty

> A fair number of people donÂt quite grok Chaotic Good, since the idea of thinking for yourself while being a good person is apparently confusing.





> I like your confidence.





> *EVERYBODY IS SOMEBODY'S FETISH*





> Look, a strange boy just popped into my room asking for your soul...


Avatar by linklele, featuring a strange boy.

----------


## Prince Zahn

*P.Z.* - gamer; friend; royalty. 'Tis a pleasure, Welcome to *MY EXTENDED SIGNATURE!*.  :Wink: 

<<Cynthia the Witch by me. she's a nice gal, I promise!

My player Resume, for potential DMs to read over. 

My Settings:
_ Blue☽ Moon ~ Anything is possible_ (who am I kidding it's not coming back here) 

The DIMENSIONS of 
_TRUNIA!_
this was pretty much my tippyverse. Lessons learned. OOC. 

Homebrew that I made or took part of:
Warlock Patron: the Catalyst 
 _D&D 5th Edition Binder Class__ - a collaborative effort
And Scarce's Vestige Codex_

*Spoiler: previous avatars*
Show

*coming soon as I find them! *

----------


## Ieagleroar

Ieagleroar's Signature

*Spoiler: For the Want of a Sandwich*
Show




> I am open to accepting bribes... I'm thinking $1,000,000 will definitely improve your chances





> Well if we are factoring for the worth of money 100 years after a disease destroyed society I think a million dollars should be enough to buy a sandwich. I can make you a sandwich!!





> The sandwich I make will have extra pickles on it! That should be like $1,200,000.





> Ahh, but mine has bacon. Does yours?





> Alas, my slices of bread do not contain even one ounce of bacon between them... BECAUSE MY BREAD IS MADE OF BACON!!! Submit to the higher power that is bacon-bread!

----------


## EdinoiZ

*EdinoiZ's Extended Signature*
-
_And also the final resting place of characters of games long past_.



*Spoiler: In Memoriam All of my Characters here*
Show

_Chotan Tosho - ffd20 A Crystal Path_ | IC | OOC | He spoke in dodger blue #1E90FF

_Ylva VÃ¶lundsdottir_ - 3.5 Mythos: Living Fortress | IC | OOC | She spoke in darkish blue #0066CC

_Kol 2.0 - A Game of Death_ | IC | OOC | He spoke in cadet blue #5F9EA0

_Meryl Aben, the Cheerful Sting - Alfuo, City of the Tyrant_ | IC | OOC | She spoke in dark slate blue #483D8B

_Halgr/Rasmus Eriksson_ - Saviours | IC | OOC | He spoke in the bling of Gold #FFA000

----------


## Pichu

*Cool Stuff I've Done (Contact me for more info):*
-Proficiency in all skills and have expertise in 16 @ 13th
-Have 5 companions to yourself @ 20th: Vhuman (MI:FF), Shadow Sorcerer, Beastmaster, etc.
-Run at Mach 3.175+ @ 20th
-Highest damage @ 3
*Spoiler: Quotes*
Show




> Yes...keep thinking that... your doing absolutely fine...





> Bah, it's just cookiethulhu brand. Insanely delicious.





> Wait, are you telling us that he killed himself with his own Nat 20?

----------


## forg99rules

*Forg99rules Extended Signature*

*Games I Played*
Time As Surrogate Religion (IC)
Eevee's Carrion Crown
Wrath of the Righteous: The worldwound Incursion (IC)
The Pleasant Peasants (IC)
The Swallowfeld Children (IC)
Saving the Present in the Past
Denouement of the Widdiful Assembly (IC)
Way of the Wicked (IC)
Tales from the Orda - Lights and Shadows(IC)

*Games I Ran*
Giantslayer Battle of Bloodmarch Hill (IC)

----------


## Macabaret

*Spoiler: Op Awards*
Show


Iron Chef:
XL: The Cockroach -- Silver
XLVII: Judge Bitterbeard of the Non-Seelie Court -- Gold
LI: Sonny Blaze -- Bronze (Tied)
LX: Maenigo Antoya -- Gold
LXIII: Vedo D'Nigh -- Gold
LXXVIII: Voci Causam -- Silver (Tied)
LXXIX: Wee Sal the Weasel -- Silver
LXXX: Who'dat Agin --  Silver
LXXXV: The Quiet One -- Gold
LXXXVII: Darkshot Shadowmover -- Silver
XC: Earl N. Meyer -- Bronze

Honorable Mention:
XLII: Mortumdal (5th)
LVIII: Anh the Houseless (4th)

Junkyard Wars:
IV: Briar Rose...or...Weeping Beauty (GOLD)
VI: Bael-Ver (The Guardian of Peace) (SILVER)
VII: The Bump in the Night (GOLD)
X: Squid-boy Sam (BRONZE - TIED)
XVIII: Jude Devilblight (GOLD)

----------


## danielxcutter

Currently playing[/S]

*D&D 3.5*

Red Hand of Doom (OOC/IC/campaign journal)


Riddle me this: How am I a frickin' _paladin_ of all things when at least four or five of my answers were ones obviously related to arcane magic?  :Small Confused: 


*Spoiler: Funny quotes*
Show




> The Far Realms care not for your petty sense of normalcy





> A great meta example is right here! My comment had +1 to understanding, hamishspence's comment gave a +5 to understanding, and then Douglas chipped in +4 to understanding. So even though all three posts answered the question, and even though Douglas' reply came after hamishspence's, they don't stack, because they are all the same "type" (in this case, they give the same information, just varying levels of detail). Your understanding is now +5, not +10.





> I'll tell you right now, if anyone asked me whether I thought they should wear a ballista on their head, I'm pretty sure I'd say "no."





> How about a beguiler with levels in beguiler and five levels in scarlet corsair to get the scourge of the seas class feature, with the scourge of the seas feat, the vampire, savage vampire, savage vampire, savage and vampire lord creature templates?
> 
> So it's a beguiler beguiler savage savage vampire savage vampire vampire lord scourge of the seas scourge of the seas?
> 
> You can also have a dragon dragon dragon disciple dragon shaman purple dragon knight dragon descendant dragon ascendant dragon totem lorekeeper or a knight annointed knight mystic fire knight knight of the raven eldritch knight ruby knight vindicator knight of the lily knight of the sacred seal ruby rose knight knight of the chalice bone knight triadic knight knight of the iron glacier knight of the rose knight of the thorn vengeance knight darksong knight knight of the chalice knight of the skull thayan knight knight platinum knight knight protector knight of the crown knight of the flying hunt knight of tyr's holy judgment vengeance knight knight of the blue moon purple dragon knight knight of the pearl ascetic knight knight of the sword knight-errant of silverymoon... look, there are a lot of knights and I'm not going to list them all, plus you probably fall horribly in half of them by this point.
> 
> You can also be a shadow sun ninja ninja ninja spy ninja of the crescent moon.





> Originally Posted by The Blade Wolf
> 
> 
> _*Waves from library where I had been studying to understand your reasoning*_
> 
> 
> _*Particles from my ivory tower*_





> Ah yes, Ropers.  The offspring of Indiana Jones and a petrified tree.





> Bit late, my friend. That ship has sailed, circled the globe, and come back into port laden with spices from far-off lands.





> *This just in, [option being discussed] isn't as powerful as [the most powerful options in the game]!  [Build] loses out to Tier-1 persistomancy!  News at 11!*





> Originally Posted by Kish
> 
> 
> That's inaccurate. If someone predicts that you'll be eaten by giant snails, what are the odds that it's right?
> 
> Hint: Not 50%.
> 
> 
> It's closer to 85%, I'm afraid. But that news might not have gotten widespread media coverage yet.





> Yes, it is just horribly out of character for them to actually meet the Aboleth. Aboleths are like if wizards and dragons had babies that then met some Mindflayers and thought the slavery was a neat trick.





> As a ghost brute shrieker, I scream about this on the ethereal plane where nobody can hear me. I forgot the template that also got rid of wis or cha.





> For some reason this thing makes me think of Pablo Picasso doing the cover illustration for a Lovecraft book.





> "On the one hand, you died trying to protect the weak. On the other hand, a cat killed you. We've got just the thing for that... around here, we like to call it Hilarious Good."





> I need to summon a portmanteaunicorn slaughterclown.





> Originally Posted by danielxcutter
> 
> 
> ...you're _not_ talking about rothe, right?
> 
> 
> No, I'm mocking the Underdark. Deep Cows are like cows, except they have a greyish coloration, are Evil, have Darkvision, and can cast Detect Grass at will.





> Each _forcecage_ casting costs me 1,500 gp in ruby dust, and one does not keep Miss Starshine's company for long before growing a sense of frugality.
> 
>  Plus you need it for eyeshadow.
> 
>  I told you that in confidence, you dolt!





> It turns out that the right to Free Speech doesn't extend to the right to Free Shipping.





> Incidentally, this marks:
> 
> 1. The highest assigned LA to date, beating the Ghaele Eladrin's +6.
> 
> 2. The only time a WotC LA above +3 ended up being exactly right.
> 
> The second in particular convinces me that the age of reason has ended, and pigs will soon sprout wings.





> Well, there's also L3 _deep slumber_, L5 _symbol of sleep_ and L7 _hiss of sleep_ ...
> 
> I've never read about an [Ex] ability that imposes sleep.  Though one of my high school teachers must've had such an ability.





> -0 for the Gathra as a PC.  +1 for the skull as a clothes rack.





*Spoiler: Praise I got*
Show





> Wow, you worked in every pun you could there.
> 
> Take a bow, you've earned it.
> 
> Q






> This should have been on the cover of the Belkar short story.





*Spoiler: Gaming quotes*
Show




> Just because you alter the narrative a bit doesn't mean that Gygax is going to leap from his grave and inflict an XP penalty on you.





*Spoiler: About OotS*
Show




> Well, it's not that if you use the correct definition, but don't forget that the *Internet* definition of a deus ex machina is "Any unexpected plot development I don't like".





> But I bet there's a number of people who are quite content to just see where the story goes, instead of wanting it shaped to their view.





> And now, the Order of the Stick has to face the one type of foe they're not ready for: A competent one.





> I get the impression that most churches set up their own rules for who's in charge and what the succession chain consists of. Nergal's faith may simply work where a cleric is woken up from a sound sleep to see themselves surrounded by unholy fire while an otherworldly voice tells them Malack purchased an agriculture establishment and they're the new high priest.





> "...and then, when he pulls out the enchanted bag of tricks he stole from the Magistrate of Magicians, Z will use the makeshift magic squirt gun to ward off the muskrats. Of course, we'll also have to deal with the horde of demonic Capybaras from the modded Summon Monster possibly blocking our line-of-sight as mentioned in section 9b, so I'll use Silent Image to draw them away. If Malack attempts to use Divine Favor for the second time, then Z will have to use his Crushing Despair which will have a 30% chance to nullify the relevant bonuses on account of the debuffs already in place. At this time, if we can take the stake, Malack will panic letting us dive for the Holy Wafers, assuming any haven't been eaten by the Capybaras..."





> Given that Rich has gone on record as to state that he wants to make it clear that racism is bad having that be the message someone could read in his story would be shooting himself in the foot so hard that the bullet burrowed through the planet, burst out on the other side, flew around the planet and hit him in the other foot.





*Spoiler: Awesome quotes*
Show




> Sometimes, I really hate humanity. They keep proving that they just aren't worth the effort to keep an eye on, that for every virtuous mortal eager to risk it all to lay one more brick so the tower of human progress can be that much taller there is a horde equally eager to knock those bricks off the tower to hear the noise it makes when it hits the ground, or willing to do so out of sheer apathy.
> But in the end, it's still worth it. Someone's going to catch that brick and put it back in its place. The tower will climb ever higher. Humanity is beautiful, if a bit stained. That's why I'm still Good.





> Durkon isn't a spectator in his life just because he's not always the center of attention.  One can have many roles at many points in life.  People and dwarves are social animals.
> 
> Without the men who worked the off-stage microphones, Rocky would have been a silent movie.  Without the citizenry, a nation is nothing.  Without someone to make the tools and dig the marble from the Earth, there is no Michelangelo's David.
> 
> Humility doesn't make you think less of yourself, it helps you thinks less about yourself.    There are other, valid things on which one can focus, things that are not "me".
> 
> So shut up, you parasitic soul-snatcher, because you aren't alive and never will be.  You don't understand life at all.  You're a mirror to it, but mirrors get everything backwards.

----------


## remetagross

Take a step back, and look at what kind of nonsense 3.5 charop can produce.



> Can someone explain the philosophical and practical differences between these two wizards?





> Stuffing a swarm of enrapturing insects inside yourself is a neat trick. (+0.5)





> If the height is unconstrained, then this math changes and you get a tower of pig approximately 5986 high.





> Hmm, in fact, in this way Wizard cantrips are even more transferrable than Divine spells. If you research a new Divine spell, other casters can only learn it from you, IIRC, it doesn't just get added to their lists. But Cantrips do more than even this - they actually appear in all Wizard spellbooks, everywhere. Or, I suppose under a different reading, in any new Wizards that come into being after you've researched it.
> 
> There are implications for communication here.
> 
> Liches could start aggressively researching cantrips to piss each other off even though their preparations mean they can't actually find each other (and probably don't want to meet if they could).
> 
> Cantrip: "Szass Tam says Screw You, Mellifleur" (creates a lukewarm cup of tea in a chintzy cup)
> Cantrip: "Mellifleur sends his regards to Szass Tam and wishes him the worst of possible days" (irons and presses all your clothing)





> Is it possible for an entomber to repeatedly entomb itself so that it can tunnel downward quickly?

----------


## flappeercraft

What Class/Race/Alignment are you Quiz Im a Lawful Evil Human WizardFight my brute!

My Handbooks:
Spell Slot Recovery Handbook
Aid Another expansion Compilation

*Spoiler: Best quotes*
Show





> 57. I needed the experience points.





> Welcome to epic optimization. Everything's made up and the stats don't matter. *Said through skype*





> hgeadsmashg in 3... 2..b 1...n 
> 6e gtfrr54t b3wws bj67y hjnu.;n b
> 
> back to nose. capital letters arew/ capds loccjk.
> TPBM B  TYPE WUTH LEG.





> My character got smitten by Raw, god of rules. *Said through skype*





> Spectral hand is my favorite right now. Just imagine a hand slowly moving toward an enemy and then bitch slapping it in the face causing who knows what touch spell you are using with it.





*Spoiler: Rise of Ants PC*
Show


Xankz/Soldier-Antquisitor: 
Health *20* 0 damage taken
Attack *9* (Modifiers: +2 Power Armor, +2 Flame Thrower)
Armor *7* (Modifiers: +4 Power Armor, +3 Flame Cloak, +4 Byakugan and +1 Natural Armor)
Skill *4*
Power *3*
Fear *3*
Surprise *3*
Ruthless Efficiency *4*
Almost Fanatical Devotion to the Pope *3*
Nice Red Uniforms *4*
*Modifiers are not included in stats as the stats given are base stats

Gear: Power armor (+4 Armor, +2 Offense)
*Spoiler: Unique Abilities*
Show

*Echolocation:* Can detect things around via sound

*Byakugan:* The Hero gains +1 Armor per Skill by using their 360 Degree Tremorsense. This does not replace their vision, and so their heat sense is still active. This ability does not detect silent images, though illusions incorporating sound may manage to fool it. Sound waves may echo around corners and so too does this sense. Xankz can see as far as 60 ant lengths distance.
Assuming Black Garden Ants average size of 0.6 cm, this would mean he can see 36cm distance with this.




No, my username is not about flapper, mine is making fun of flappybird and minecraft




> You don't convince by proving someone wrong. You convince by _showing them a better way to be right_. The difference may seem subtle or semantic, but I assure you it matters a lot.





> Lmao Yee





> SAAASUUUUKEEEEEEEEEEEE





> It's still a level of cheese that not even *flappeercraft* would allow


I am now a scale for optimization



> Technically Flap you and PT both are my unit of measurement for how cheesy something is. 1 Flap/PT is something way too cheesy for use in standard play.

----------


## Avianmosquito

I'm here to honor a series I grew up on, and still love dearly to this day.



















Even though GT and Super suck.

----------


## Kid Jake

"Let's Get This Straight, YOU'RE The Sidekick!" a Mutants and Masterminds Campaign Journal.
"Murder, Lies and Civic Duty." a Pathfinder Campaign Journal.
"Another Day, Another Dollar." a Shadowrun Campaign Journal
"Ascension" a Shadowrun Campaign Journal
"Desperate Men, Desperate Measures." a Star Wars SE Campaign Journal

I also sculpt.

----------


## rooster707

*Current avatar (Vitruvian Stickman) by linklele.*
Jedi Exile avatar by Bradakhan.

Dream of the Endless avatar by linklele.


*Currently playing:*
No PbPs  :Small Frown: 
Lots of video games! I'm Dirigibalistic on Steam and Xbox Live.

*RPGs Owned:*
D&D 5e (PHB, DMG, MM, Curse of Strahd, Hoard of the Dragon Queen, The Rise of Tiamat)
Masks: A New Generation (everything)
Headspace (ditto)
Star Wars D20 Revised (core rulebook)
Numenera (Torment: Tides of Numenera Explorers Guide)
Legacy: Life Among the Ruins 2E
Broken Worlds: The Kill Six Billion Demons RPG

*RPGs I Plan To Own, Sooner or Later:*
Numenera Discovery/Destiny

*My Personal Forum Rules:*
*1.* Read, read again, think, _then_ post.
*2.* Don't be a jerk... unless they _really_ deserve it.
*3.* Above all else, to thine own self be true never take yourself too seriously.

----------


## The Ari-tificer

And now, a word from our sponsor.

*A crafty young bard named McMahon, 
whose poetry never would scan, 
once said, with a pause, 
It's probably because 
I'm always trying to cram as many extra syllables into the last line as I possibly can.

This message was brought to you by Coca-Cola.*

----------


## kedirimakmur1

we can show to admin forum

----------


## Westhart

Well, here is a list of my stuff, it is safe to assume any content related to Dungeons and Dragons is for 3.5e.
Infinity Loops, and Other Tricks D&D) (As of the last time I checked not nearly comprehensive, a project I aim to work on at some point...)
Homebrew (D&D)
Nexus Characters
*Spoiler: Games Played In*
Show


Playing as Yalia Astley in Holidays in Astroya. OOC || IC


DM Registry
*Spoiler: Games Ran*
Show


Unfortunately, I couldn't continue running the games below due to some issues IRL. I might pick up the DM mantle at some point, but I've not the time yet. 

_The Sunless Citadel_ Old Recruitment Thread || OOC || IC

_Where Madness Dwells_ OOC || Old Recruitment Thread| In Character Thread

Civilization Building Campaign: Recruitment Thread || OOC Thread || IC Thread


*Spoiler: Want to Play Sometime*
Show


A Mercenary Moonfolk type characterA whirler//Fencer gestalt with some one-handed feats.



Nexus Characters

*Spoiler: Useful Resources*
Show


X stat to Y bonus
The 3.5 Archives (Wizards) Note: If you find an old post with a link to wizards remember to replace the www. with archive.




*Spoiler: Random Song Lyrics*
Show


_"It is not heresy, and I will not recant."_

_"Empty spaces, what are we living for?
Abandoned places, I guess we know there's more"_

_"Don't want to let you down,
But I am, hell bound..."
_





> You know what I noticed? Nobody panics when things go according to plan. Even if the plan is horrifying. If tomorrow I tell the press that, like, a gang banger will get shot or a truckload of soldiers will be blowing up, nobody panics because it's all part of the plan. But when I say that one little old mayor will die...well, then everyone loses their minds.

----------


## Baby Gary

Wow. I am surprised that I am already needing one of these. Lets just cut the chat and get to the good stuff

*Spoiler: AVATARS*
Show

 This great Avatar is by Linklele


*Spoiler: QUOTES*
Show




> Option 1: A wizard did it.
> 
> Option 2: You're an extremely disturbed Epic Illithid Savant





> anything can be accomplished with enough murder in 3.X





> I am now envisioning 5 dead wolves with their heads cut off placed around some guy limbs and head.





> Enlarge Person is only good for getting stuff off the top shelf





> "Dammit, this random guy keeps sending me souls and asking for efreet. Well...he's trying, and I gotta say, he's going all-out with these ceremonies. What the heck, I can spare a guy."





> Confirming that levitating baboons can definitely quad-wield scimitars is a worthy use of a master's degree .





*Spoiler: COMPETITION MEDELS*
Show

None yet  :Small Frown: 


Thats it for now. Tune in next Saturday at 10 for Episode 12: Gary-a-tron-rex

----------


## whoiam

*Spoiler: Prior Games (Player)*
Show


Game
DM
Character
Build
First Post
Last Post
Duration
Players

Aegis Tristalt/Aegis Tristalt II (OOC / OOC II)
Aegis013
Renia Alo'Nevin IV
Saintly Half-Celestial Bard/Wizard/Cleric
22 Nov 2014
17 Jun 2019
*4 Years, 6 Months, 26 days*
General Patton (759), Silver Night (553), whoiam (319), Mousedigits (285), Flinn_Furious (58), Bluydee (2)

A Simple Job (OOC)
Lentrax
Sofia Patel III
Registered Companion
14 Mar 2018
21 Apr 2018
1 Month 7 Days
Ridai (12), whoiam (10), Feirgon (8), GideonBurkheart (4), AvatarVecna (1)

Jafnan Vándr (OOC)
BelGareth
Audr VII
Druid 7
02 Apr 2017
11 Feb 2018
10 Months 9 Days
Lightning Fast (28), TankLaser007 (26), whoiam (23), DrK (20), Autopsibiofeeder (19), Archer the Cat (13), CrystalMists (3)

Just a Simple Job (OOC)
Lentrax
Sofia Patel II
Registered Companion
20 Jan 2018
08 Feb 2018
19 Days
whoiam (8), Celticbear (5), TankLaser007 (5), AvatarVecna (4), Squadfather42 (3)

The Bar of the Forgotten (OOC)
JNAProductions
Eponah Aven II (again)
Twi'Lekk Noble 2/Scout 2/Scoundrel 1
19 Nov 2017
28 Nov 2017
9 Days
Sariel Vailo (13), whoiam (7), Eldest (5), Igneel (4), Tacobob (4), Grim ranger (4), DoctorGlock (4), JbeJ275 (4), TheArcaneCaster (1)

USS Von Klitzing (OOC)
Sir Shameful
Lt. Commander T'Loran III
Experienced Vulan Science Officer
30 Sep 2017
11 Nov 2017
1 Months 12 Days
EarthenRite (18), spinningdice (14), Squadfather42 (14), Ascension (13), Anyr (9), whoiam (8)

USS Bernard: Mission to Corachaidd (OOC)
More of That
Commander T'Loran II
Experienced Science Track Vulcan
08 Sep 2017
13 Sep 2017
5 Days
Squadfather42 (6), EarthenRite (5), whoiam (3), Lexiconjurer (3)

Broken Mould (OOC)
Miraqariftsky
Eos Eta
Adeptus Mechanicus / Forge World Sage
25 Jun 2017
23 Jul 2017
28 Days
whoiam (5), Ionbound (2), Checkmate-Pony (2), DukeGod (2), Morovir (1)

At the Edge of Humanity and In Search of Humanity
 (OOC)
~Corvus~
Alala
Centaur (4+2LA) Half-Celestial (+4LA) // Warblade 10
14 Sep 2015
24 Jun 2017
*1 Year 9 Months 10 Days*
*whoiam (179), Stegyre (144), Swami Monsoon (120), Nyarai (101)*, Silver Night (95), blackwind1kaze (77), darklink_shadow (37), Incendius (15), Realms of Chaos (15)

Playground Rebels (OOC)
Mando Knight
Eponah Aven II
Twi'Lekk Noble 2/Scout 2/Scoundrel 1
05 Jan 2017
26 Mar 2017
2 Months 21 Days
Thundercracker (26), whoiam (22), robnar (18), Philistine (15), Volthawk (2)

Beyond Bubonic (OOC)
Tsunamiatunzen1
Aislinn
Elan Erudite 5
02 May 2015
10 Mar 2017
*1 Year 10 Months 8 Days*
*TaiLiu (246), whoiam (224), General Patton (138), caesar193 (133)*, Novabomb (56), Necroticplague (53), Ridai (25), JrimReaper (22), razorback (21), PersonMan (3), tonberryking (3)

Dragondoom (OOC)
LittleCarp04
Sebi Nin II
Ratfolk Wizard? (Sheet wiped by Mythweavers crash)
18 Dec 2016
24 Jan 2017
1 Months 6 Days
MesiDoomstalker (18), Ceralune (17), oono (14), HappyMerecat (13), whoiam (9), Fearan (8)

Seven Voyages of the Fearless: First Voyage, In Fire and Ashes (OOC)
Pol Detson
Nev
Raven Artificer/Wizard? (Sheet wiped by Mythweavers crash)
22 Nov 2016
27 Dec 2016
1 Months 5 Days
dascarletm (22), whoiam (15), Silver Night (15), Mousedigits (12)

The Dragon Master: Magic 101 (OOC)
Durzan
Hesi Arcanisstok Ixen Anhew di'wer Dian III
Arbiter/Unknown Dragon
28 Aug 2016
19 Nov 2016
2 Months 22 Days
whoiam (20), Mabn (15), Icilia (15), Ilena (12), Henry the 57th (11)

The Dragonslayer's Legacy (OOC)
Ridai
Balein II
Druid 10/Psion (Egoist) 10
13 Jun 2016
13 Nov 2016
5 Months
MikelaC1 (93), Talore (76), gremlin-pult (64), whoiam (60), El'the Ellie (39), Debbie_D (17)

A Light in the Black (OOC)
Jewdebega
Sofia Patel
Greenhorn / Registered Companion
28 Sep 2016
16 Oct 2016
18 Days
DoctorFaust (14), Space Lawyer (14), Q'telun (8), whoiam (5), coffeegoblin (5), AliceLost (5), AvatarVecna (2)

You All WORK In An Inn (OOC)
Dudeons
Succour-of-Travellers
Pure Sexy Succubus Maid
21 Aug 2016
30 Aug 2016
9 Days
igordragonian (5), whoiam (5), Phobia (2), Pertenetator (2), Neil Crow (1)

Galactic Mercenaries, Chapter 1: A New Beginning (OOC)
Darth_Maximus
Eve II
Human Replica Droid Noble 1/Scoundrel 3
05 Feb 2016
15 Jun 2016
4 Months 10 Days
Odentin (92), Thundercracker (82), whoiam (72), DataDancer (54), Lentrax (53), MichaelGoldclaw (39), treebeard25 (8)

Through the Faerie Ring: Beneath Foreign Stars (OOC)
DoctorGlock
Alauniira'a IV
Drow Domain Wizard (Transmutation) 4
19 Oct 2015
04 May 2016
6 Months 15 Days
Jeff the Green (34), Nightraiderx (34), whoiam (32), senrath (24), EnglishLanguage (6), esorscher (2)

The Crax (OOC)
Jack_Simth
Desssria III
Catfolk Wizard (Diviner Scroll Scholar) // Bard / Tactician // Psion/Elocator
15 Mar 2016
17 Apr 2016
1 Months 2 Days
Necroticplague (18), whoiam (15), Triskavanski (13), Nightraiderx (10), Maugan Ra (9), Matamane (6)

Warriors of Mandalore Redux (OOC)
Amazo
Eponah
Catharr Jedi 1 / Scoundrel 1 / Jedi 6 / Jedi Knight 4
10 Jan 2016
03 Mar 2016
1 Months 22 Days
whoiam (18), Sir Grave (17), BananaPhone (14), LazyNinja (11), Tvrod (10), Greymoon (9), DoctorFaust (9), protheuz (8), AvatarVecna (7), jamaul13 (3)

MAID: Attack on Loli (OOC)
Anubis Dread
Yelizaveta Durnovo
Sexy Heroine Maid
01 Feb 2016
27 Feb 2016
26 Days
whoiam (11), Quiver (10), Necroticplague (8), DoctorFaust (4)

War Stories (OOC)
Cardea
Liselle d'Phiarlan II
Psion (Telepath)/Bard
30 Nov 2015
15 Jan 2016
1 Months 16 Days
bcool999 (7), whoiam (7), RPZip (5), Chambers (5), Aldurin (5), Ryuuk (4), rypt (3)

Time of the Dragon (OOC)
Virdish
Hesi Arcanisstok Ixen Anhew di wer Dian II
Riddled Gold Dragon Domain Wizard (Transmutation) 3
06 Oct 2015
21 Nov 2015
1 Months 15 Days
GuesssWho (17), JonU (13), whoiam (11), Sønderjye (9), Nyarai (7), Draconium (6)

Star Wars Dark Times (OOC)
Samshiir
Eve
Human Replica Droid Scoundrel 3
23 Nov 2015
28 Nov 2015
5 Days
Prehysterical (3), whoiam (3), mr1135 (3), DarthAngmarred (2)

The Gates of Hell (OOC)
Mousedigits
Nustrilaa Xiloscient d'Phiarlan IV
Bard 16/Cloistered Cleric 16/Wizard (Arcane Crafter) 5/Incantatrix 10/Archmage 1
12 Apr 2015
11 Sep 2015
4 Months 30 Days
Rendel Nep (27), whoiam (24), Man on Fire (23), Breitheamh (18), Tempestfury (17)

Monstercops (OOC)
Illven
Psalacantha III
Nymph/Druid // Bard 12
24 Mar 2015
03 Aug 2015
4 Months 10 Days
whoiam (63), MikelaC1 (44), supernerd (37), Jthw (33), Tempestfury (20), Ridai (13), Myllinnia (10)

Living in a Fairy Tale (OOC)
Nettlekid
Liselle
Catfolk Psion(Telepath) 9
06 May 2015
16 Jul 2015
2 Months 10 Days
whoiam (27), Logain Ablar (25), 5a Violista (22), Book the Hero (22), Illven (16)

Through the Faerie Ring (OOC)
DoctorGlock
Desssria II
Catfolk Artificer 4 / Martial Rogue 4
28 Apr 2015
02 Jul 2015
2 Months 4 Days
EdroGrimshell (17), JKTrickster (13), Nightraiderx (12), Drako_Beoulve (9), whoiam (9), Dread_Head (8), Illven (7), Defiant Element (6)

Ancient Rome (with magic) (OOC)
jodokast
Auðr VI
Druid 2
20 May 2015
10 Jun 2015
21 Days
driftwood (17), Hypername (14), whoiam (11), Keledrath (4)

Heavy Roleplaying (OOC)
The Bandicoot
Alauniira'a III
Drow Cloistered Cleric 1
07 Apr 2015
20 May 2015
1 Months 13 Days
wkwkwkwk1 (14), Vreejack (13), whoiam (12), DarkSetzer (9), evyldead (6)

The Cyst: Monasteries and the Militant (OOC)
byzantineblue
Mamellek III
Crusader / Cloistered Cleric
31 Mar 2015
16 Apr 2015
16 Days
PurpleSocks (12), whoiam (12), Seharvepernfan (7), Sønderjye (6), Still_I_Rise (5), bcool999 (5)

All the Time in the World v.2 (OOC)
Nettlekid
Desssria
Catfolk Druid 21
16 Jan 2015
02 Mar 2015
1 Months 14 Days
Deophaun (37), whoiam (32), DoctorGlock (30), Breitheamh (19), lonewolf1210 (17)

The Tarot Murders (OOC)
Xsesiv
Woman Detective Inspector Anna Terry

02 Feb 2015
16 Feb 2015
14 Days
whoiam (7), russdm (6), TerrickTerran (6), AvatarVecna (1)

Dragons of the Chamber (OOC)
lonewolf1210
Balein
Silver Dragon / Bard 10
30 Dec 2014
11 Jan 2015
12 Days
whoiam (2), RandomWombat (2)

3.P Ultimate Dungeon Crawl: "Attale's Offer" Part 1 (OOC)
AvatarVecna
Nustrilaa Xiloscient d'Phiarlan III
Paladin 3 / Inquisitor 3 / Monk 2 / Cleric 9 / Epic Hero 3 / Venerated Sage 5 // Wizard 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Archmage 5 / Veneficus Optima 5
04 Sep 2014
09 Dec 2014
3 Months 5 Days
The Grue (26), Thokk_Smash (22), Gunhaven (16), Mousedigits (14), JBarca (14), Necroticplague (13), whoiam (13), MikelaC1 (12), Bluydee (10), Tempestfury (9)

Fall of Zarus (OOC)
THEChanger
Ascent-of-Man
Succubus/Bardic Sage 3 // Domain Wizard 7 / Abjurant Champion 4
22 Jul 2014
04 Dec 2014
4 Months 12 Days
Silver Night (45), Vertharrad (40), Rendel Nep (37), whoiam (34), Prehysterical (26), Lord Bayushi (13)

Star Trek: Shattered Stars (OOC)
Grimtina
Comander T'Loran
Vulcan Ops Officer
03 Sep 2014
09 Sep 2014
6 Days
firebrandtoluc (3), whoiam (2)

A Little Bit Silly (OOC)
Rendel Nep
Miss Fluffles
Awakened Dog Druid
22 Aug 2014
02 Sep 2014
11 Days
darklink_shadow (6), TiaC (5), whoiam (3), NekoIncardine (3), Ellowryn (2), Keledrath (2), Neely (1)

Island of the Sirens, The Pentallion (OOC)
The Mad Hatter
Audr V
Druid
03 Aug 2014
14 Aug 2014
11 Days
dextercorvia (5), whoiam (4), ImperatorV (2), Arutha (2), Dragonslayer495 (1)

The Balance Shifts (OOC)
rweird
Psalacantha II
Half-Celestial Phrenic Nymph/Epic Hero 3/Unmage 1 // Wizard 5/Ruathar 3/Incantatrix 4/Abjurant Champion 4/Archmage 4/Veneficus Optima 1
30 Jun 2013
24 Dec 2013
5 Months 24 Days
Dunkoro (70), darklink_shadow (35), whoiam (33), greenpotato (27), GuyFawkes (24), smasher0404 (17), NekoIncardine (15), Gem_Knight (14), Ravanan (7), Derjuin (4), ginger ninja (3), AmberVael (3), Cogidubnus (1)

A Plague on Dragonkind (OOC)
rweird
Hesi Arcanisstok Ixen Anhew di'wer Dian
Riddled Gold Dragon 15 / Transmuter Domain Wizard (7)/Loremaster (5)/Archmage (3)
08 May 2013
05 Sep 2013
3 Months 28 Days
Erik Vale (90), Silver Night (50), Plerumque (47), whoiam (46), cd4 (33), Thrice Dead Cat (28), al'Lan Mandrag (22), MichaelGoldclaw (18), ShadowFireLance (11)

Credulitatis est Potentia (OOC)
Mikhailangelo
Sebi Nin
Ratfolk Diviner (Foresight) 3
05 May 2013
20 May 2013
15 Days
AaronGrimstone (28), Kamakiri (15), whoiam (12), NikolaTesla (11), Magatsu Izanagi (7), Rullett (2)

100 Miles to the Empire (OOC)
Eldan
Audr IV
Druid 4 // Cloistered Cleric 4
26 Mar 2013
07 Apr 2013
12 Days
Quakes (3), whoiam (3), Raunchel (3), Shinovar (2), yugi24862 (2)

Caligo in Chains
Eldan
Psalacantha
Succubus 1 / Nymph 1
09 Nov 2012
25 Nov 2012
16 Days
Zweanslord (15), whoiam (11), Matar (10), Volthawk (9), Togo (9), Niezck (8), huyneo (6)

The Silver Hellstar
THEChanger
Alauniira'a II
Drow Wizard (Domain Transmuter) 3
21 Oct 2012
21 Dec 2012
2 Months
only1doug (26), Cymru am byth (23), ♠Spade♠ (21), BelGareth (16), whoiam (15), Sparrow (6), Lady Moreta (1)

Knights of the Old Kingdom
Simba
Mamellek II
Crusader/Cleric?
17 Jul 2012
15 Sep 2012
1 Months 29 Days
Medic (22), razorback (22), Sliver (18), whoiam (15), Azoth (13), mrcarter11 (7), greenpotato (6)

Call of the Wild
THEChanger
Ainariel
Druid/Bard
06 Jun 2012
02 Aug 2012
1 Months 27 Days
Fredaintdead (17), whoiam (14), Lix Lorn (12), Amakule (10), Wyntonian (9), The Crash Man (7)

Dragondoom
LittleCarp04
Nustrilaa d'Phiarlan II
Wizard
05 Feb 2012
16 Jun 2012
4 Months 11 Days
Mr. X (75), Daftendirekt (52), Calenestel (48), userpay (35), whoiam (31), Medic! (12)

European Game
Prendre
Au∂r/Aislinn III
Cloistered Cleric / Druid
27 Aug 2011
18 May 2012
8 Months 21 Days
Burnheart (86), whoiam (50), SleepyBadger (44), Spyder_Cel (24), JollyChris (18), Seharvepernfan (16), Vladislav (8)

Voyage of the Morningstar
Eldan
Renia Alo'Nevin III
Half-Celestial Paladin/Favoured Soul/Psion?
15 Aug 2011
14 Mar 2012
6 Months 28 Days
Togo (54), Matar (49), whoiam (48), Zweanslord (41), Volthawk (36), Niezck (20), drakir_nosslin (19), huyneo (13), Rauthiss (6)

Something's Rotten Here
FearlessGnome
Alauniira'a
Bard/Psion?
26 Dec 2011
20 Apr 2012
3 Months 25 Days
Madara (99), McStabbington (59), Hashmir (49), Grishnakh (45), Really? (41), whoiam (32), GFawkes (32), cardrian (26), 3.1415926535897 (11)

The Court of Lord Ho
llamamushroom
Lady Shu Fan Kezami II
Freeform Noble
23 Oct 2011
01 Nov 2011
9 Days
Tebryn (8), whoiam (6), WrathOfLife (4), nolispe (3), ThatLovin'Elan (2)

Exploring Eberron
Devmaar
Edana

04 Mar 2011
04 Jun 2011
3 Months
Grendus (50), Lady Moreta (50), Belthasar (50), whoiam (17), DoctorHobo (11)

Illuminance
Devmaar
Alexis
Druid?
25 Mar 2011
04 Jun 2011
2 Months 10 Days
*Lady Moreta (133), Belthasar (109)*, Grendus (99), DoctorHobo (69), zenanarchist (25), theblackorc (14), whoiam (8), JelloCat (3)

Oceans of Legacy
Realms of Chaos
Audr II

21 Apr 2010
14 Dec 2010
7 Months 23 Days
*Lizard Lord (210), Ridai (146), Iun (121), whoiam (116), Forever Curious (103)*, Crixon (93), The Great Skenardo (84), Ernir (71), Tacitus (67), Eurus (62), Lyndworm (62), Jarian (31), [email protected] (17), Tichrondrius (10)

Dwaer Depths
King Tius
Nustrilaa Xiloscient d'Phiarlan
Elf Wizard
06 Aug 2010
12 Nov 2010
3 Months 6 Days
Wiz (58), EdroGrimshell (55), Yuki Akuma (35), CockroachTeaParty (32), whoiam (31), Cardea (30), Vizzerdrix (19), Dax Thura (4), Hat-Trick (2)

To Gain the Spark
industrious
'trix
Psionic Custom Tyranid
07 Mar 2010
18 Jul 2010
4 Months 11 Days
*Barbarian MD (131), Ryuuk (121)*, AmberVael (92), shadowedsoul (68), whoiam (51)

The Court of Lord Ho
Scrapjack
Lady Shu Fan Kezami
Freeform Aristocrat
14 Oct 2010
23 Oct 2010
9 Days
whoiam (34), blueboy (30), HalfTangible (27), Innis Cabal (26), Johel (21), WrathOfLife (20), Grim ranger (19), Thelonius (18), Aux-Ash (15), deathpigeon (11), ArcaneStomper (9), LongVin (7), Dorizzit (3)

Kerluddein Revisited
rrkkskrrk
Renia II
Cleric/Wizard?
17 Aug 2010
13 Oct 2010
1 Months 26 Days
whoiam (10), Mando Knight (9), Sliver (9), Kris Strife (6), Jack_Simth (4)

The Adventures of the Limping Lady
Graybacca
Epona

22 Aug 2010
19 Sep 2010
28 Days
whoiam (15), Mo_the_Hawked (15), SuperCracker (15), Gamgee (10), Daisuke1133 (9), Reverent-One (6), bacon (6)

Old Republic - After the War
Frog Dragon
Lierolla

02 Nov 2009
18 Sep 2010
10 Months 16 Days
Squark (87), whoiam (51), Elves-as-People (40), pirateking89 (36), Gamgee (32), Lothmar (25), Jallorn (22), Vorastrix (5), Hollow One (5), calhexas (4)

The Plague of the Marked
Splodgey, Oslecamo
Mamellek

17 Nov 2009
02 Aug 2010
8 Months 16 Days
Eldariel (58), whoiam (57), Doctor Witch (56), Flying Dutchman (40), good_lookin_gus (29), Godskook (16), Archangelat (13)

Kerluddein
rrkkskrrk
Renia
Cleric/Psion?
27 Sep 2009
07 Jul 2010
9 Months 10 Days
*Jack_Simth (152), Kris Strife (116), Mando Knight (100)*, Sliver (82), whoiam (69), MikelaC (45), King Tius (29), CullinaneLives (27), gigz (16), monty (11), Marillion (10), MeklorIlavator (2), Kobold-Bard (2), sidhe_blooded (1)

Island Exploration - The Undiscovered Country
Arcanous
Audr/Aislinn
Cleric?
12 Feb 2010
03 Mar 2010
19 Days
Krennel (29), Jokes (22), Freshmeat (14), whoiam (14), jojolagger (14), BobElliot (3), dara (1)







*Spoiler: Prior Games (DM)*
Show


Game
OOC
Players
First Post
Last Post
Duration

A man inherits a remote mansion... you've heard this one before, haven't you?
OOC
Ionbound (7), Q'telun (6), Mando Knight (6), Necroticplague (4), DoctorFaust (4), Madmal (2)
17 Apr 2016
4 May 2016
<1 Month

Closing the Gates of Hell

kenmotar (8), TriumphantHero (5), Theoboldi (4), Lexin (4), BelGareth (4), Medic! (3)
1 Dec 2012
9 Jan 2013
1 Month

Deadly Shadows

ArcanistSupreme (17), bigstipidfighte (14), Steward (8), Theoboldi (7)
10 Aug 2011
26 Aug 2011
<1 Month

The Galactic Opera

Binks (3), daelrog (2), LongVin (1), Carden (1)
24 July 2010
11 Aug 2010
<1 Month

Follow the Gold

Barbarian MD (77), Jack_Simth (57), appending_doom (56), industrious (52), Hashmir (49), The DM (20), tonberryking (20), 4is111 (16)
6 Nov 2009
28 April 2010
5 Months

----------


## Gluteus_Maximus

*Spoiler: Currently DMing*
Show

*Spoiler: 5e Adventure By Me. Yeah. (5E)*
Show


*Spoiler: Threads*
Show

1st IC 2nd IC 1st OOC 2nd OOC 

*Spoiler: Sheets*
Show

Altiui, Lizardfolk Dreams Druid, Arkhen Arrowsoul, Human Warlock/Sorcerer, Daar Myastan, Dragonborn Champion Fighter, Garrat, Human Kensai Monk, Kythor The Silent, Tiefling Mystic, Sembal Roosterstrut, Half-Wood Elf Valor Bard

*Spoiler: Lions Of Undersky (5E)*
Show


*Spoiler: Threads*
Show

1st IC 1st OOC

*Spoiler: Sheets*
Show

I'll get back to this later. What was I thinking, 9 players!?




*Spoiler: Currently Playing In*
Show


*Spoiler: Eldritch Dissonance (5E)*
Show


*Spoiler: Threads*
Show

1st IC 1st OOC

*Spoiler: Sheets*
Show

I'll get back to this later




Open to DM any game in D&D 5th Edition. I also have light experience in Pathfinder and Star Wars: Edge Of The Empire.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

> You divine bastard.



*Spoiler: Active Games*
Show

 Ironfang Invasion (DM) Long Bright Dark (DM) Rise of the Runelords (Cade Rhineheart, CN Investigator 3) Ruins of Azlant (Kaylah Pistra, CG Bloodrager 1) Hell's Rebels (Catriona Tanessen, CG Oracle 1) Blades in the Dark: Gangs of Duskvol (Jack Scrimshaw, Slide) Dragonmarks Elite (Blue, LG Warforged Juggernaut 10) The Fire and the Black (Marius Bonaventure, CN Swashbuckler 3)

----------


## Casimir-Ivanova

As part of a reference to Terry Pratchett's Interesting Times, I decided to make my signature a list of three absurd things my Godbound character has done, and then finish with "He once bought an apple." Facts that did not fit due to letter constraints.

"Lifted a small section of godless heaven-plain out of it's own realm to create his own personal super-heaven where his followers could create divine beauty all day long."

"Challenging an Ancient Ent Godbound to a fistfight sans the use of any godpowers, and managing to knock the Ent down to Righteous Fury level singlehandedly despite being poisoned.

"Charging an ENTIRE orc horde while blazing like the sun, before healing the rest of the party while tanking damage."

"Convinced the Goddess of DECEPTION that he was actually female." (still not sure HOW I pulled that off.)

Now I don't have the showy tricks of the god of artifice (he's building a pyramid), night (political acumen), or endurance (made the best beer in town), like the gnome, drow and half orc respectively in my Pantheon, but I can hold my own. :P

----------


## Zaq

*Zaq's Iron Chef Stuff*

*Entries*

_Award count: 6 HM, 8 gold, 2 silver, 2 bronze, 1 successful joke build, 6 other._
*Round XVIIArdent Dilettante: Aesc Duan Dee* [1] [2] (Honorable Mention)
 My very first entry, and it took Honorable Mention, which is still quite often my goal. Ardent Dilettante is all about trying _all the things_, so I made a build that had one level each in ten different classes (and ten levels in the SI). I also had no levels in Bard or Factotum, and no levels in any base classes that grant casting, despite the SI requiring both arcane and divine casting in order to finish it. I made a couple errors, but honestly, if I were to do it again for some reason, I'd keep the fundamentals in place.*Round XVIIIUnseelie Dark Hunter: Ogar* (Bronze)
When I refer to a build as being "dense," this is the kind of thing I'm talking about. I have a very strong memory of needing two people and a spreadsheet to make sure that I could fit in all of the prereqs for all the many different build elements I had in here, and I have a similarly strong memory of having a grand total of two skill points "free" (meaning that I could change them without breaking something) within the first eight or so levels. Anyway, this is a build that culminated in my beloved "tower of bears" trick: the character could turn into a bear and simultaneously turn her mount into a bear, and the two bears then got free (stacking) Intimidate checks, which could make something Frightened. So not only is it a tower of bears, it's a tower of bears that you're mechanically compelled to run away screaming from. You know, in case you were thinking of _not_ running screaming from an unexpected bear tower.*Round XXIVTactical Soldier: Char Sorrel* (Also-ran)
My first also-ran build, and I'm not going to argue that it deserved better. Tactical Soldier is a catastrophe of a PrC. I threw out at least two or three builds getting to the final entry, and the final entry was basically an extended lament about how bad the class is and how everything it does is done better and cheaper by ToB. The fluff (an illiterate warforged who couldn't read his copy of ToB and who therefore had to learn other, substandard tricks) was likely the best part, but that's not saying much, especially since this was basically a protest build. This build didn't deserve anything more than it got.*Round LXAcolyte of the Ego: Benjamin Nutt* (Gold)
Yeah, 36 whole rounds went by between Char and Benjamin, but my real-life job at that point left me way the hell less free time than I needed. Still, packs of wild dogs couldn't keep me away from entering a round with a Truespeak-based SI. I think my story here may just be the best thing I've ever written. I know it's not tasteful to laugh at one's own jokes, but I honestly still sometimes get a chuckle out of the idea of a "band of marauding Truenamers" terrorizing poor Commoners. I don't want to brag too terribly much about taking my first gold here, but I'm pretty sure that if I entered the Truespeak-based Iron Chef round and _didn't_ win gold, I'd have to commit seppuku or something.*Rougnd LXVIIGnome Giant-Slayer: Jagt* (Also-ran)
Another one of my also-rans, and once again, I don't think I deserved much better than I got. I don't really recall why I thought this particular build was entertaining enough to submit, but sometimes you've just gotta do something. The basic idea was to focus on the skill bonus parts of Favored Enemy to make a gnome who disguised herself as a very small giant and infiltrated giant society to bring it down from within. Yeah, I don't know what's so great about that either. The only particularly noteworthy bit was finding a way to mimic Rock Catching as a Small critter.*Round LXXOrder of the Bow Initiate: Li'l Brudder* (Bronze)
Sometimes it's possible to make a protest/joke build that's intended to win Honorable Mention but ends up taking a proper medal. Li'l Brudder is an example of such a build. OotBI is a famously bad PrC whose prereqs mean that you can make a minimum of three shots on a full attack by the time you enterand then the signature ability requires you to spend a standard action making a single attack for some reason. Desperate to find a reason why anyone with those prereqs would ever bother using Ranged Precision (the signature ability in question), I came up with the idea of a character who had 0 max HP. At 0 HP, you see, one is staggered, and staggered characters cannot take full-round actions like making full attacks. Therefore, Ranged Precision will be the best thing that such a character could do to attack, and therefore I'm properly using the SI! Yes, this is _completely absurd on its face._ It's every bit as stupid as it sounds. As I said, this was totally a protest build that was intended to get some laughs and hopefully get Honorable Mention, but somehow I managed to accidentally do well enough to squeak out third place in a hella crowded field of sixteen entries! Also, somehow I only _tied_ for having the lowest Power score that round? With 0 HP? I don't understand how that works. (And yes, the name is indeed a reference to _that_ Li'l Brudder. He can make it on his own!)*Round LXXIISpellfire Channeler: Harror* (Gold)
This was a seriously fun round with some really good entries across the board. Spellfire Channeler gains charges of spellfire by draining magic items or by absorbing spell effects. This build had summons that could cast absorbable magic at her and also had infinite mind blades to drain for semi-infinite spellfire charges, which I maintain is pretty clever. Also, let this be an object lesson to aspiring chefs: sometimes the smallest details, even fluffy ones, can push you over the edge to victory. After deciding that the build would involve charging up off of disposable mind blades, I decided that it would be hilarious to invest as many ranks as possible in Perform: Sword-Swallowing, at least partly so I could include the line "she just smiled [. . .] and took another bite of her sword" in the story. The scores in this round were really tight. The final judge's Originality entry for Harror simply read, in its entirety, "Originality: 5. Sword-swallowing. (+2)." That happened to be just the margin I needed to edge into first place and stay there! Lesson learned: those cross-class ranks in Perform were _super well spent._*Round LXXVThief of Life: Cocus Ferrea* (Honorable Mention)
Sometimes we succeed simply by making the build at all. This is such a time. The signature ability of ToL is the ability to basically kill something and absorb its life force into you (hence the name). I realized that it was actually possible to enter the SI as early as level 2, and then I realized that I absolutely needed to make a story about hunting down other previous Iron Chef winners and eating their souls. So I submitted another "1×10 + 10×1" build where I had one level in Rogue, ten levels in the SI, and then one level each in nine previous ingredients, with the idea being that I took the level in each other SI after eating that SI's gold medalist. Have you ever tried qualifying for a secret ingredient? It's never easy. They always have horrible prereqs. Have you ever tried qualifying for _ten_ secret ingredients? With zero bonus feats and 10 INT? I have. Even if you don't win after doing something like that, you feel like a damn monarch. Go ahead, break that record. I dare you. Your Latin is probably better, though.*Round LXXXISerene Guardian: Opsablepsia* (Honorable Mention)
This was a weird build that really got away from me, but I'm very happy that I got it in, because I'd had the stub in my head for _years_. According to the board game Balderdash, the word "opsablepsia" means "the inability to look someone in the eye." After learning that word, I had the idea to make a character of the same name whose basic concept was to see how many gaze attacks I could shove into one LA 0 PC. Unfortunately, my real-life games never ended up being at an appropriate level to make this particular build idea work, and gaze attacks are finicky anyway, so I shelved the idea for a long time. When I realized that Serene Guardian rewards you for doing lots of individual pings of damage every round (ideally to as many enemies as possible, as long as each enemy you care about receives at least two or three separate damage packets per round), I knew that I finally would have a chance to bring this character to life, so I did. The prereqs for a lot of things I cared about were really ugly in the middle, so I basically had to rewrite large parts of it with a machete at the last minute, but I still took HM, which I consider to be a win. I mean, it's not often that you see someone based around a definition to a crazy obscure word, right?*Round LXXXIXThrall of Demogorgon (build 1): Fra'alstog the Bold* (Honorable Mention)
Iron Chef is all about making gold out of crap, and sometimes that works better than others. We always have to put on our game faces and tell the judges that our builds are strong and viable and not dead weight in a party facing level-appropriate challenges, but that isn't always true. That said, somehow I managed to convince myself that this build would be remarkably playable. ToD is a weird class to optimize because its abilities are so scattered, but I cobbled together something that I think holds up on its own. It uses a few tricks that I've liked using in the past (applying damage bonuses to ability damage, combining the Mauling Gauntlets with the harpoon to get a weird form of BfC on a non-caster, using Ordered Chaos on an Incarnate to double-dip on bonuses, etc.), and I think it might have gotten a medal other than HM if Elder Evils hadn't changed the prereqs on Thrall to Demon, which is the most transparently "we just want you to light a feat on fire" tax feat this side of, well, Willing Deformity.*Round LXXXIXThrall of Demogorgon (build 2): Speeloxhuu* (Gold)
That said, Speeloxhuu is almost certainly my favorite Iron Chef build I've made to date. It was almost definitely the most fun to construct. It's relatively rare for me to go balls-to-the-wall silly (Li'l Brudder notwithstanding), but with Speeloxhuu I decided to go big or go home, and it somehow worked. The esteemed Venger referred to the ToD entries as high camp, which I think is perfect for Speeloxhuu. For the duration of the whole weekend I spent on the build, I couldn't stop giggling like a madman over it. It's a tiny-sized muckdweller who has levels in Soulborn and Truenamer, slaps on the standard ubercharge package to ping-pong around nonlethally murdalizing people, then abuses the extremely abuse-friendly sacrifice rules to summon demons to graft raw chaos onto his flesh, all while his muckdweller familiar does the same sacrifices. I kept giving him more and more over-the-top titles, kept making the build stupider and stupider, and kept just pushing the envelope farther and farther, and apparently I did it right. I submitted two builds to the same round (which I basically never do) and I was using a Truenamer-based build with tricks straight out of the Naughty Words section of my own Truenamer guide, so I wanted to take precautions to disguise my style, hence the disdain for capital letters and the inconsistent affectation of non-American spellings. Also, Speeloxhuu has twenty feats (nineteen of which are selectable), which I feel like has to be some kind of record for a character not using the Dark Chaos Shuffle or other methods of arbitrary feat-generation.*Round XCIFatemaker: Memyadu, the Spell Embezzler* (Gold)
I really didn't expect to walk away with a medal after this round. Fatemaker is a really, really bland PrC that feels like a janky Dragon Magazine base class that you have to wait until you're ECL 6+ to enter for some reason. The chassis is very similar to a Spellthief (Sneak Attack, 6+INT skills, and CHA-based casting of arcane spells up to 4th level, though Fatemaker's list is awful), so I decided to use Master Spellthief to basically turn it into a real Spellthief with slightly better slots per day. I used Mage of the Arcane Order to gain access to spells that aren't terrible and used stolen spells to pay back the spell debt. I have an unnatural fondness for potions, so I made Quick Potion and Delay Potion a cornerstone of the build, which seemed to work. Perhaps most surprising about this entry is the fact that I broke two of my cardinal Iron Chef rules ("don't use LA" and "finish the damned ingredient"), but I still pulled ahead of the competition. The whole round is worth reading, thoughwe had some great entries!*Round XCIIEye of the Xanathar (build 1): Lurinella d'Jorasco* (Gold)
EotX is a class that looks like it does a lot but actually offers very little. The restrictions on its abilities are baffling. One of its only unique abilities is Perfect Sneak Attack, which lets you make a single melee attack as a standard action, but that single attack is guaranteed to be a sneak attack (against a non-immune foe), no flanking or denial of DEX necessary. We already went through hell in the Order of the Bow Initiate round to deal with "precision damage on a single swing as a standard action," so I didn't want to do the same joke again. I realized that PSA could be used to trigger both sneak attack and skirmish, which is usually difficult on a non-invisible character, so I threw together a Swift Ambusher chassis and bolted on EotX. Snap Kick makes the single attack slightly less single, but I needed a way to make the kick count as a sneak attack. I'd been looking for an excuse to play with the unarmed attack feats from Oriental Adventures for a while, and this seemed to work! I'm genuinely surprised that no one else did the same trick, but I'll take it. EotX's other allegedly big feature is a pile of really weak and janky fake "eye rays" that are underleveled and interfere with PSA, but they count as spell-like abilities, so I just dipped into Nosomatic Chirurgeon and burned them for Inflicts instead, which our one judge approved of. It was a risk, but it paid off. 
Perhaps more importantly, what made Lurinella fun for me was that I was explicitly and intentionally trying to copy the style and format favored by Darrin, another Iron Chef regular (and a darn good builder). I didn't have a reason for it other than trying to see if I could do it. Everyone was fooled, though, so I seemed to have succeeded!*Round XCIIEye of the Xanathar (build 2): Thack O'Grugnord* (Joke build)
I've submitted joke builds before. You probably just got done reading about some of them. Thack is the most hardcore joke character I've ever sent in. I recommend you go read the build for yourself if you haven't, because I think I lay out the insanity pretty well there. Go ahead, I'll wait. You're still here? You really want me to explain the joke? Very well. EotX gets "Know Alignment" as a spell-like ability. I couldn't find Know Alignment in the 3.5 PHB. Or the Spell Compendium. Or the 3.0 PHB. Long story short, it appears to be a 2e spell rather than a 3e spell (the 3.x versions being Detect Evil and the equivalents, most likely). The class is so janky that it gives you a spell that no longer exists! So I knew I had to have some fun with that. SLAs can be used for crafting, so I tried to think of an interesting item that could be made with an ancient spell, but since most printed 3.5 items require 3.5 spells, I was only able to come up with stuff like scrolls. But scrolls can be scribed into books, and Archivists can learn _any_ divine spell they can get in their book, right? So we can have an Archivist learn it as an actual spell. Okay, that's great and all, but why do we care? Here's where I went totally insane. Shaper of Form has a delightfully abusable ability called Like Begets Like that lets you turn a nonmagical item into another nonmagical item of approximately the same material and size/weight. It's like a diet PAO. I laid out the (insane and probably not RAW) argument that you can use LBL to turn a prayerbook with one 2e spell into a prayerbook with a different 2e spell. (I mean, honestly, a 2e spell isn't a "material," so a GM who buys that might buy that you don't need to get Know Alignment in there in the first place, but this isn't a serious build or a terribly serious argument.) Once we get books full of 2e spells, we then need people to cast them, so I used the Charm Person ability of EotX to qualify for Mindbender in order to get enchantment tricks to convince other Archivists to learn these insane old 2e spells. There's no real point to this except to make people laugh, but it DID make people laugh, so that's a win in my book. Our beloved Chair Heliomance declined to post witty commentary along with the builds this round, but she couldn't stop herself from adding "WHAT THE HELL EVEN IS THIS" to Thack's post. To quote georgie_leech's reaction, "I vote it at least gets an honorary mention in Dysfunctional Rules thread. Maybe a statue. A book crying in the corner or something." I don't think there was an official award of HM this round, but the reactions were positive, so I say mission accomplished!*Round XCVIOozemaster (build 1):* *Cindy Yoht* (Honorable Mention) 
What can we say about Oozemaster? It's a class that you simply cannot play straight. So I basically didn't try to. I was inspired by the Amulet of Ooze Riding in AEG, which does exactly what it sounds like. Oozemaster lets you become immune to oozes, but that honestly didn't pan out. What did pan out was using its ability to arbitrarily squeeze into teeny-tiny spaces to dive into an ally's guts and heal and buff them from the inside out, all while using Mounted Combat to make Ride checks to negate attacks on the ally you're riding around in. The squeezing ability explicitly bans expanding while in a constrained area, but it doesn't ban chillaxing in a constrained area without trying to expand. Yes, this is as stupid as it sounds. Also, Oozemaster has a bizarrely large number of nonlethal options for its signature "oozy touch" ability, so I made Cindy an Apostle of Peace and eked out 9th level spells. You know, because being symbiotic incandescent hippie jelly is definitely a normal build concept.*Round XCVIOozemaster (build 2):* *Humperdink d'Kundarak* (Gold) 
Cindy was the super-Good peace-loving Oozemaster; Humperdink is super-Evil, devoted to an elder evil, and loves making use of corrupt spells. What kinds of corrupt spells? Well, lots of them, because he takes advantage of really, really poor wording to become immune to his own effects by turning into an ooze that he's immune to. Again, yes, this is stupid, but Oozemaster really doesn't give you a lot to work with. He's a Wu Jen, so of course we get some _body outside body_ shenanigans online: not only is it a great thematic fit (oozes split, after all!), but it lets you become a one-man Splatoon throwing green slime grenades around and ruining people's days. Fun stuff! This was another build that took gold not so much because all the judges loved it but more because one judge really hated every other build other than this one, but hey, whatever it takes. That's how relative contests work! But as advice to aspiring chefs or current chefs seeking to improve, you don't ever want to talk yourself out of something fun, but there are indeed times when the best way you can proceed is by making sure that you're not the one who goes into extra-aggressive penalty attraction mode.*Round CSwiftblade (build 1): Quick Man* (Also-ran) 
This was my attempt to turn not just a Mega Man character, but specifically a Mega Man character _as interpreted by The Megas_, into an Iron Chef build. Considering what a mammoth VGM nerd I am, this is arguably one of the most on-brand builds I've ever done, and one of the hardest to explain to an outsider about why it speaks to me directly. But it does. It's a VGM song in build form.*Round CSwiftblade (build 2): F.A.S.T.* (Silver) 
Took nine years for me to get a silver! Bronze and gold, but not silver. Anyway, I wasn't even trying to hide my identity here. I just dove into truenamer (it qualifies for swiftblade!), threw in references to linguists and Japanese commercials and stuff, and let my freak flag fly. Word Given Form is super obnoxious to build around, but I argue that when it works, it works beautifully.*Round CIIBlade Dancer: Minerva* (Also-ran) 
Honestly pretty surprised that this build didn't do better, but hey, I don't have to be the star _every_ time. This is, to be blunt, my spin on the classic Hood build: get Jump up to ridiculously high levels, then abuse Battle Jump to get multiple charges on a simple move action. Mantis Leap didn't often show up in the original Hood discussions because it's hard to get, so that was my attempt to be unique here. The name Minerva comes from Fire Emblem, specifically Fire Emblem Warriors: the character Minerva is a dragon-rider with a dive-bomb attack that, if you know what you're doing, can be spammed (despite it clearly being intended to take a few seconds to get up to speed), allowing "dragon bombing" as you just bounce up and down and deliver OP levels of devastation in a wide spread, all day every day. Considering that this character is a dragonborn and definitely involves dragon bombing, that seemed appropriate.*Round CIIIPsion Uncarnate: The Tapestry Whale* (Gold)
This build. Just... this build. I was disgusted with the ingredient, really. It's so stingy with its abilities. It gives up so much compared to the base entry. It acts like it's doing you a favor letting you get a pathetic touch attack a few times a day or go incorporeal for one minute at a time. I couldn't think of a single serious entry, so I decided to protest by taking levels in berserk and just being a whale 24/7. But then it turns out that being incorporeal is pretty nice for a whale. And since I needed to have equipment to take advantage of the SI's ability to use equipment when incorporeal, I needed _fabricate_ to ensure that I would have the proper armor. And once you have _fabricate_, everything looks like a raw material. Also, the way things worked out, I had _mass cloud mind_ to make it so that only certain people could perceive me. So I just started brainstorming ridiculous things to do with _fabricate_, and I ended up turning into a riff on a Santa Claus / Tooth Fairy / Easter Bunny figure who phases into your room while you sleep and upgrades the tapestry you left out. And for some reason this... won? I don't understand, but I don't think anyone else did either. It was a fun build, even if it was mostly a protest!*Round CVIIInsidious Corruptor: Cap'n Calwyn* (Gold)
Insidious corruptor is a weird class. 5/10 casting but you need a (typically) 5th level spell to get in, so even the fact that the class features are decent doesn't play well with any traditional entry. I qualified by using an aberrant dragonmark rather than typical spellcasting and went for an almost martial build full of feinting and sneak attack. Calwyn is a pirate captain who conscripts her crew through a combination of magical manipulation, the SI's abilities, and good old face skills (Bluff/Diplo/Intim). She's actually a riff on a 4e character I played for a long time, who was also a half-elf pirate captain with a dragonmark who used creepy emotional manipulation on her crew. It didn't start out that way, but once I realized the similarities, I leaned in and it ended up working out! I had to take a flaw to qualify for the SI on time, and if the judge had noticed, that almost certainly would have knocked me down to silver. I listed it twice, thoughnot my fault if a judge doesn't see it! *Round CXIIITattooed Monk: Corentin* (Honorable Mention) 
Honestly, this build doesn't feature strongly in my memory. I was mostly trying to get as many attack rolls per round as I could so I could force as many saves as possible against the OA spider tattoo (for CON damage) and Touch of Golden Ice (for DEX damage). Final result was something like primary/haste/iterative/iterative/flurry/snap kick/claw/claw/claw? Don't ask about the to-hit bonus, of course. I'm not sure why this was notable enough for HM, but I'm never going to complain about HM.*Round CXIWatch Detective (build 1): Mitra* (Also-ran) 
Man, watch detective was a tough nut to crack, since it really doesn't get anything interesting after 2nd level. This build was mostly me going ham with some weird fluffI ended up making a Vow of Peace goblin with levels in dungeon lord who acted as a prosecutor to put marauding adventurers on trial after they crashed through her dungeon slaughtering innocent citizens. Didn't really need many levels in watch detective, but so it goes. I'm proud of the story I wrote to go with it. And after all, dungeon lord is a weird enough class that it was fun to sprinkle it in!*Round CXIWatch Detective (build 2): Yiana* (Also-ran) 
So the thing about watch detective is that it wants to solve crimes but it has a code of conduct that forbids magically-gathered evidence from being used. So that means that you want to find evidence without using anything supernatural. The incredibly bizarre class jordain vizier has an (Ex) ability that basically lets you go full Sherlock Holmes based on just scraps of information, so pretty much the entire build was just trying to find ways to mash these two classes together despite their prereqs being really, really not friendly together. The fluff on this one kind of made sensemy idea is that the watch detective's code makes more sense for a defense attorney than a prosecutor, so I set Yiana up as sort of an unofficial counterpart (though I didn't explicitly link their stories) to Mitra, above.*Round CXIIICelebrant of Sharess: Korson d'Kundarak* (Silver) 
CoS was a puzzle box of an ingredient. You get a fast-advancing familiar that doesn't stack with anything. You get rage and pounce, but half BAB. You get spells, and you also get "flirtation" abilities that are basically bardic music but that don't work with bardic music feats. Of the three active branches (rage/spells/flirtation), you can only use one at a time; there are explicit rules that you can't cast or flirt while raging and you also can't cast while flirting. (Also, the class is clearly some dev's ex, which is kind of creepy.) I did a deep dive into what you CAN do while using the flirtation abilities and ended up with a mishmash of skills (Disable Device for sabotage, Sleight of Hand for theft, Craft: Traps for booby traps) on a shadowcaster base? It was bizarre, but I think I do a decent job of explaining it in the write-up. Also, I'm pretty sure I got Originality points for picking a burly and stereotypically masculine-looking pic when the writers clearly expected you to be female, so I'm happy about that. 

*Judgments*
*Round XIXDread Pirate* [1] [2] [3]
Nine entries is a lot, and it got hard to differentiate them after a while. I was pickier about presentation and language-related elements then than I am now; I still have some opinions about how language works, but I'm no longer as eager to take off points for spelling errors as I was back then. Truth be told, I feel kind of bad about that now; I appreciate it when people write like I do, but unless it seems like I'm being deliberately trolled, a minor error here and there likely shouldn't be the determining factor in your build's score. Either way, this was likely my first time using my worn and trusty phrase "it's very nice, but what does it _do_?" That's one of the worst feelings I can have while judging a build. Me saying that to a build is kind of the kiss of death for it. Also, this is the round where I learned that high-skill classes are a nightmare to judge because it's so hard to keep everyone's skill points straight.*Round XXIncandescent Champion*
This round came about as a direct result of me requesting it, so I kinda felt compelled to judge. In retrospect, I'm not 100% certain if that was a good idea. I love the concept of the class, but it's bad enough to be an ingredient and it's really hard to do anything with it. I've certainly never succeeded in doing anything with it, after all. It's bad. But since I like it so much, I think I was a little harsher than is entirely fair.*Round LXVThunder Guide* [1] [2]
It seems that the worse a class is, the more I have to say about the entries. To quote Deadasadoor's immediate response to my judgment, "well that was an _essay._" Thunder Guide offers basically nothing of value to work with, but it did result in the inimitable Kole Naerrin, which is one of my absolute favorite dishes I've ever seen.*Round LXXISilver Key*
One of the only SIs I've ever seen used in a live game, so judging was fun. Incidentally, passive ingredients suck.*Round LXXIIIFlux Adept* [1] [2] [3]
I'm pretty sure this is my longest judgment to date. I kind of hope it's my longest ever, because it took for freaking ever. [Update after Hoardstealer: Nope. Not the longest ever. Spoiler alert.] I think I basically couldn't figure out what the hell the SI is supposed to do and therefore just kept talking until I had some idea of what I was looking at, but I hope that I was thorough and cogent (or close enough).*Round LXXXVIIIArboreal Guardian* [1] [2]
I have a lot of respect for the folks who got something in on this one, because it totally stumped me. Admittedly, none of the builds blew me away either, but they're way better than the non-entity I failed to submit.*Round XCIIIHoardstealer* [1] [2] [3] [4] Criteria 
Holy hell this was so long. SO LONG. About 31,872 words. How did you come up with TWELVE builds for something as stupid as Hoardstealer?! How did you all do that?! This blew my length record (previously Flux Adept) out of the water. Unlike my last few judgments, I didn't spell out every quarter-point here and there after every sentence; I just said a million words and then gave a single number at the end. It felt pretty weird in places, but this already took me like three weeks anyway, and I know it would have been longer otherwise. The builds here were extremely varied. This is likely to be perhaps my broadest score spread, or close to it. I don't know why I do this to myself. You all had better believe that I love you and I love this damn competition.*Round CXRage Mage* [1] [2] [Criteria] 
This was my first time back in the judging seat after grad school took that ability away for two years, and it felt good, despite being a ton of work. This was a fun round with a good variety. Many of the builds had at least one really glaring "oh no, it doesn't work that way!" flaw that made me rely really hard on One Mistake, One Penalty to keep from giving them a really bad score, but there was a lot of creativity on display and it was neat to see the different angles people approached from. This was a good round.

----------


## Book Wombat

*Book Wombat's Extended Signature*
QQNot much here.
QQQQ/
Q :Roach: 

Made this mostly for myself and because I want to keep the spoiler pyramid.

*Spoiler: Games I was/am in on the forums*
Show


Welp, none lasted long. It's like I have a curse.
Climbing the Tower of Babel [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _Meijin_, OOC, IC.
Redemption at Rock Bottom [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _pupaeted_, OOC, IC.
Aldhaven Vicious Betrayals III [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _Rizban_, OOC, IC.
A Second Chance [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _Clockyard_, OOC, IC.
Lost on Dark Waters: Strange Tides [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _Zero_Point_, OOC, IC.
The Labyrinthine [D&D 3.5/Homebrew] _(dead)_ by _Rizban_, OOC, IC
Ironcastle Keep [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _Seharvepernfan_, OOC, IC
Tribes of the Twelve Seas [Partial Free-Form] _(dead)_ by _Kessler_, OOC, IC
To Save Sonuklola [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _Droid Tony_, OOC, IC
Reincarnation Wars [Free-Form] _(dead)_ by Various
The Sembian Seer [D&D 3.5] _(dead)_ by _bundlesandflows_, OOC, IC



*Spoiler: Theoretical D&D Stuff*
Show


Metamind Build



*Spoiler: Werewolf/Mafia Games*
Show


Name and Duration
Narrator
Winning Faction(s) and Time
Death Information
Identity
Role

Beware of Bites!
01.06.2020 - 16.01.2020
Valmark
Day 4: Town and two Neutrals
Executed on Day 3.
The Trusting Detective (Town, turned Evil on Night 2)
You're the Trusting Detective, a Town Human role. You always believed in this stuff even when everybody else laughed at you, and are oh so much excited to work at this case.

*Each night pick a player. You discover who targeted them and who they targeted. In addition, you start out in contact wth the Doubting Detective. If the Doubting Detective dies, you get lost in despair and the Evilest One lingering influence overtakes you and you switch from Town to Evils.*

The Jellicle Ball
16.06.2020 - 05.07.2020
AvatarVecna
Day 4: Town and Neutrals
Lynched on Day 3.
Vanillager (Town)
_"All cats are jellicle cats, you see."_

You have no special power. If you would be scried, and the scry would learn your role name, they are told you are Komadia.

The Thing
8.12.2020 - 22.12.2020
rogue_alchemist
Day 4: Things (Evil)
Lived to see the end.
Scientist (Town)
Everyone starts as a scientist. Your job is to stay alive and find the cause of the sudden blood pools in the only method you know: testing. Each day you will all work together to choose who to test.

Smugglers and Scallywags
10.01.2021 - 30.01.2021
AvatarVecna
Day 5: Cult
Lived to see the end.
Switch Baner (Town, Mason)
You are a townie, the switch baner. Every night, select one player: that player is either baned that night (immune to all other powers), or is daybaned the next day (and is immune to the lynch). You cannot target the same person two days in a row.

Pelor the Burning Hate
15.02.2021 - 24.2.2021
JeenLeen
Day 4: Town
Killed on Night 2.
Villager (Town)
You are vanilla town.

UPick
15.03.2021 - 27.03.2021
Unavenger
Night 3: Serial Killer
Hit with a bell on Night 3.
Anonymous Reporter (Town)
Book Wombat, you are the *Anonymous Reporter*, a member of the TOWN.
You win when all threats to the town are eliminated and at least one member of the town survives, even if that isnt you.

You have one ability:
Report (Priority 5): You can target a person to see who they targeted last night. This information is posted publicly the next morning and you cannot choose whether or not to publish it. This abilitys late priority means you must survive the night to publish your results.

Stranger Things
12.04.2021 - 21.04.2021
Apogee1
Night 2: Town
Died on Night 1.
Joyce Byers (Town)
Book Wombat, you are Joyce Byers.

You are the town voider.

1. Every night, you may target a player. They will be voided/roleblocked and their action will not occur.

As town, you win when the game when all Mafia/US Agents are eliminated.

Yu-Gi-Oh!
06.05.2021 - 12.05.2021
Xihirli
Turn 3/Main Phase 1: Heroes (Town)
Lived to see the end.
Teá Gardner - Magician of Faith (Hero)
*Book Wombat*, you are *Teá Gardner*, the *Magician of Faith*. You never give up on your friends, even after they're technically dead.

*Dirge of the Lost*: On your Main Phase 2: Target 1 Destroyed player on your faction's side. Gain the effects of that player, then perform the cost (targeting) as appropiate. Each character in the game can only targeted by Dirge of the Lost once after their destruction.

Percy Jackson
31.05.2021 - 15.06.2021
gac3
Day 5: Town and two Neutrals (Evil surrender)
Lived to see the end.
Child of Dionysius - Drunken Fun (Town)
You are a child of Dionysus

Dionysus: You can be quite a lot of fun at parties, able to induce drunkenness or madness among those around you.

You power is:
Drunken Fun: Everyone is too stressed out and you just want to help them relax. Each night you can choose someone to help loosen up. They are unable to use their power that night and wake up with a hangover.

You are town aligned.

Craziest Idea
07.07.2021 - 24.07.2021
Unavenger
Night 5: Town and Survivor
Clawed to death on Night 3.
Town Seer
*Spoiler: Cards*
Show

Book Wombat, your cards are:

Mafia Investigative
Town Tracking
Town Universal Backup

This entitles you to the following roles:

Mafia Tracker
Mafia Universal Backup
Town Seer*
Town Universal Backup
Town Watcher

*You will need to choose your discard





> I'll pick Town Seer and discard Town Tracking.





Book Wombat, your role is TOWN SEER. You may talk to yourself at any time.

Afterlife
09.08.2021 - 25.08.2021
AvatarVecna
Day 5: Polterguists (Evil)
Exorcised on Night 3
Psychic Ghost (Town).
You are the Psychic Ghost. Your win condition is the elimination of all non-Ghosts except the Medium, whose status does not affect your victory one way or the other.

Every night, you may target two players who have not been eliminated from the game. You may select yourself as one of the targets, if you wish. I will create a conversation QT named "Afterlife: [target 1] / [target 2]", and privately post a link to that QT in the personal QTs of target 1, target 2, and you. You are allowed to talk in this QTs, if you wish. If the two targets already have a conversation QT between them, your power fails.

Love Letter
09.09.2021 - 24.09.2021
CaoimhinTheCape
Day 5: Queen's Servants (Evil)
Poisoned on Night 2.
Handmaid (Town), unchanged
You are a *Loyal Follower of the Princess (Town)*.

You win when all the Loyal Followers of the Queen (Mafia) have been eliminated.



Your role is the Handmaid. Each night, choose one player (you may choose yourself). No further actions against the target resolve.

UPick 2: Electric Boogaloo and Revenge of the UPick
15.10.2021 - 30.10.2021
Unavenger
Day 4: Town and Survivor
Commited suicide on Day 3.
Doctor Jekyll and Mister Hyde (Survivor and Serial Killer)
Book Wombat, you are Doctor Jekyll, a LOVED ROLE BLOCKER and the SURVIVOR, and Mr Hyde, BULLETPROOF and the SERIAL KILLER. You win the game if you kill every hostile character or nothing can prevent this from happening and you survive until the end of the game.

You have FIVE abilities:

Time for a Change (Passive): You start as Doctor Jekyll, and at DUSK, if you are Doctor Jekyll, you become Mr Hyde, and if you are Mr Hyde, you become Doctor Jekyll. You may type SERUM in the main chat during each DAY to avoid switching at the start of the next DUSK.

If you are Doctor Jekyll, you do not have access to Mr Hydes abilities and vice versa. If an ability cares about your name, only one of the names is your name at a time. Further, anything you do as Doctor Jekyll is not traceable to Mr Hyde and vice versa. Finally, Doctor Jekyll is actually a Survivor (just a Survivor with an unusual victory condition) so you will appear as one if investigated.

Loved (Passive): So long as you are named Doctor Jekyll, you have a passive -1 to your execution votes. This will NOT be announced unless it becomes relevant.

Philanthropy (Roleblock Priority): So long as you are named Doctor Jekyll, once per NIGHT you may choose a player: they are role blocked tonight (Fast Priority and other Roleblock Priority abilities cannot be blocked).

Lost (Passive): So long as you are named Mr Hyde, you are IMMUNE to dying during the NIGHT.

Brutality (Kill Priority): So long as you are named Mr Hyde, once per NIGHT you may choose a player: they die. They will be reported as having been beaten to death.

Afterlife 2
17.11.2021 - 04.12.2021
AvatarVecna
Day 6: Lone Saboteur (Evil)
Lynched on Day 5.
Vaoillbger (Town)
If you did not receive a PM, you are a vanillager. If you are on village team, you win when all scum are eliminated, as normal.

Yu-Gi-Oh! GX
22.12.2021 - 01.04.2022
Xihirli
Turn 5/Main Phase 2: Shadow Riders (Evil)
Killed Turn 3/Main Phase 2.
Chancellor Shephard (Town)
You are the Duel Academy Professor.

That could mean one of two things!

*Professor Shepherd  Seer:* You know your students, and these Shadow Riders are certainly not your students! 
Your role PM only identifies you as Duel Academy Professor.
*Gold Sarcophagus*
During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. Learn that players role during the next standby phase. Targeting yourself will return the result Duel Academy Professor. 

*Professor Crowler  Fool:* In the words of Alexis Rhodes, Crowler talks a good game but he plays a terrible one. Youre never quite as clever as you like to say you are. 
Your Role PM only identifies you as Duel Academy Professor. 
*Unfinished Time Box:* During your Main Phase 2: Target 1 player. Receive a random role result as if it were a scry result in the next standby phase. Targeting yourself will return the result Duel Academy Professor.

Dead of Winter
23.01.2022 - 31.01.2022
CaoimhinTheCape
Day 3: Town
Lived to see the end.
Town
You are a *Villager*. Your goal is to vote out the mafia during the Day and plan your Night actions to help the group!

Fallout 2: Courser Correction
25.02.2022 - 17.03.2022
flatfooted
Day 6: Town
Lynched on Day 6.
Courser (Evil)
Welcome to Acadia!

You are Z2-47, a Jammer and member of the Wolves. Each night, target a player and choose a result. Their night action produces this result.

Words of Power
15.03.2022 - 04.04.2022
gac3
Day 7: Town, Survivor and Jester
Lived to see the end.
Town
Book - Epilogue. - You are paired with Zelphas. You both must be killed for either to die. You are both town.

Among Who? Among Us!
05.04.2022 - 09.04.2022
Xihirli
Roaming Phase 2: Imposters (Evil)
Lived to see the end.
Town
You are a member of the crew. On your tablet your tasks are as follows:
Clean Vent (MedBay)
Stabilize Steering (Navigation)
Clear Asteroids (Weapons)
Prime Shields (Shields)

Wilder West WW: Wait, Who Shot The Sheriff?
29.04.2022 - 09.05.2022
bladescape
Day 4: Town
Lived to see the end.
Town
You are a *Bar Patron*

You're tired of all the cowboys running roughshod over your town, so you got together with the other patrons and sourced a bunch of guns from the gunsmith. Now armed with a fancy new gun, you want to show these cowboys what's what.

You are *Town*

You have no abilities (Yet)

You have an unknown gun.

 

Obvious Gun 

(Every time you shoot, your name is revealed.)

Afterlife 3
21.05.2022 - 04.06.2022
AvatarVecna
Day Six: Narrator
Lynched on Day 4.
Town
You are a *Vanillager*, a member of town. You win when there are no living threats to town.

Percy Jackson 2
15.06.2022 - 25.06.2022
gac3
Day 4: Town and two Neutrals
Surrendered on Day 4.
Romans (Evil)
Child of Vulcan
Scanner: Any power used on you grants you a single charge of that power.
Vulcan - Booster: Your Hephaestus power is stronger than normal.

Wolf Coin
07.07.2022 - 17.07.2022
Batcathat
Day 4: Order of the Blackened Denarius (Evil)
Lived to see the end.
Town
You are *Ebenezar McCoy*, the Blackstaff of the White Council, allowed to break the Laws of Magic in order to protect them.
*The Blackstaff:* Once per day/night cycle, you may write a player's name in orange and they will die instantly (or rather, as soon as I see what you're doing and have time to enact it) unless somehow protected.*Not easily killed:* The first time you would have died, regardless of the cause, you do not. 

Mysterium
01.08.2022 - 16.08.2022
CaoimhinTheCape
Day 5: Mafia
Lynched on Day 1.
Town
You are *Town*. Your goal is to eliminate all of the mafia members from the game.

Although the living players have no special powers, you may receive help from beyond the grave...

The Tarot Club
19.08.2022 - 29.08.2022
Book Wombat
Day 4: Evil and Survivor
Asleep.
Narrator
You are the *Fool*.

Battle Royale 12! LET THE GAME BEGIN!
09.09.2022 - 29.09.2022
Xihirli
Round 8: Opsimos, Snowblaze, gac3, Rogan, Flat_footed, and Xumtiil
Killed by flat_footed on Round 6.
Master Murder *Mime* of Morbidly Macabre Massacres
*Mime:*
Quick Mimic: You copy the action of the person who acts right before you in initiative (if it's a tie, you can choose out of those who have tied for that initiative). You can choose your target with this type of mimicry.
Mimic: You copy the action and target of any other player.

UPick: TV Tropes / Utropia
04.10.2022 - 18.10.2022
gac3
Day 5: Wolves and Neutrals
Lynched on Day 5.
Town
Book Wombat you are the Tarot Reader, Town.
Your tropes are
>>> Cards of Power: Your deck holds your power. You have a single use of the following powers: A kill, A scry, A bane, A Roleblock.
Third Time's the Charm: Sometimes you let the cards lead the way. Every Three nights you may perform a reading. (The first use of this may be any night). When you perform a reading, you randomly use one of your four powers on your target. This use does not count against your single use and having used the power already does not prevent it from being activated by this power.

Candy-Coated Werewolf
25.10.2022 - 11.11.2022
Taffimai
Day 8: Town
Killed on Night 1.
Town
You are: vanilla *town*
You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

Harem Comedy: "Busted!" Season One
16.11.2022 - 01.12.2022
AvatarVecna
Episode 5-A: Town
Killed on Episode 4-B.
Scum
Book Wombat, you are the Pervert Girl, scum. You win when your team can no longer be outvoted.

Blackmail Material: You collect naughty pics of your competitors out of habit, just in case they try to take you down. Each phase, select one player. If you die during that phase, that player also dies. You may not use this power on the same night you use Playing Cupid.

Playing Cupid: You have a knack for figuring out who's compatible with who, and setting them up to have a little private time together. Each night phase, select two players. At the end of the night phase, those players will be placed in a private chat. You may not use this power on the same night you use Blackmail Material.

Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds
13.12.2022 - 16.12.2022
Xihirli
Turn One / Main Phase 2: Rex Goodwin (Neutral)
Lived to see the end.
Town
*Kalin Kessler  The Survivor:* Once the leader of Team Satisfaction, a self-policing force in the Satellite composed of yourself, Yusei, Jack, and Crow, you were put in prison by Sector Security. Now youre out. Its time to find out what your old friends are up to.
*Infernity Reflector*
The first time you would be Destroyed, a random other character is Destroyed instead.

Deal with the Devil
02.01.2023 - 14.01.2023
Rogan
Day 4: Town, Tempted and 1 Neutral
Killed on Night 2.
Neutral
Hidden Truth: Once per night, you can send me a short text describing the death of a random NPC to be posted at the start of day. You may hide some truth in this text, for example a hint at your role or action, but not your alignment.
Once per game, you can ask me to reveal the hidden truth. I will reveal your hints and confirm them as the truth.

The Trader
You are the Trader, neutral. You win by scoring three points before the game ends.
Ironically, all this unrest is good for your business. Everybody wants to buy something, some want a charm to defend against evil, others prefer a book containing secret knowledge and again some others want a weapon to slay their foes.
Tempting Offer: Each day, target a living player to offer them one of the items mentioned above. They will receive this offer at phase change and have time till the dawn of the next day to accept the offer. If they do so, they gain one use of either a protective, an informative or an offensive power, depending on your offer, while you gain a point. They will learn your identity, but not your alignment, on a successful trade. You may only trade once with each player and cant sell the same kind of item more than twice.

0.0.2023 - 0.0.2023








*Spoiler: Old Records*
Show

Beware of Bites! by _Valmark_  Town and two Neutral wins on Day 4, lynched as the Trusting Detective (Town -> Evil) on Day 3.
The Jellicle Ball by _AvatarVecna_  Town and Neutrals win on Day 4, lynched as a Vanillager (Town) on Day 3.
The Thing by _rogue_alchemist_  Things (Evil) win on Day 4, Lost as a Scientist on Day 4 (impossible to win).
Smugglers and Scallywags by _AvatarVecna_  Cult win on Day 5, lost as a Switch Baner (Town) on Day 5.
Pelor the Burning Hate by _JeenLeen_  Town win on Day 4, killed as a Villager (Town) on Night 2.
UPick by _Unavenger_  Serial Killer win on Night 3, killed as an Anonymous Reporter (Town) on Night 3.
Stranger Things by _Apogee1_  Town win on Night 2, killed as Joyce Byers (Town) on Night 1.
Yu-Gi-Oh! by _Xihirli_  Town win, won alive as Téa Gardner (Town) on Day 3.
Percy Jackson by _gac3_  Town win, won alive as a Child of Dionysus (Town, Drunken Fun Power) on Day 5 (Evil surrender).
Craziest Idea by _Unavenger_  Town win on Night 5, killed as a Seer (Town) on Night 3.
Afterlife by _AvatarVecna_  Poltergeist (Evil) win, died (again) on Night 3 as a Psychic Ghost (Town).
Love Letter by _CaoimhinTheCape_  Queen's Servants (Evil) win on Day 5, died on Night 2 as the ally of Handmaid Ursula, Loyal Follower of the Princess (Town). 
Upick 2: Electric-Boogaloo and Revenge of the UPick by _Unavenger_  ??? Win, commited suicide on Day 3 as Doctor Jekyll and Mister Hyde.



*Spoiler: Related Quotes*
Show





> Book Wombat randomly got both of the original things with RNG





> Bookie continuing to be amusing as neutral, I can't vote him in this game at all I think.





> You know what makes this worse? 
> I don't know what would be more weird, your claim being true or it being a lie...





> Originally Posted by Book Wombat
> 
> 
> And the bladescape kill wasn't even on purpose...
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite moments in the game. So funny. (I did feel a little bad for the wolves at the time, but since they didn't lose anyone afterwards...  )

----------


## bc56

_Wow. I can't believe I need a long signature already.
Alright. Here goes._

*bc56's Unfortunately Long Signature!!!*
_I muse a lot. When I do, it's in italics._

I DM and play D&D 5e.

*Games I DM:*
Sunless Citadel [5e]
IC
OOC
Attack of the Dead [5e]
IC
OOC

*Games I play:*
Colony of Talan [5e]
Avani, goblin fighter 
IC
OOC
Plague of Nightmares [5e]
Yaotl, Yuan-ti Pureblood Druid
IC
OOC
Tomb of Annihilation (Team Zhentarim) [5e]
Ferrus Lesvenath, Triton Sorcerer
IC
OOC
The Skaldlands [5e]
Pierce Raedan, Half-elf cleric
IC
OOC
The Chase Begins
Terim Thunderborn, human artificer 
IC
OOC
The Orphans of Rag End
Walter Rytham, human barbarian 
IC
OOC
Years and Years
Undurax, lizardfolk ranger
IC
OOC

*Miscellaneous stuff:*
I run Wrath of the Lich Lord. Come and vote!

I run Overvann in Empire 4!

I am in the Nexus.
These are my characters.

----------


## Requilac

*The Complete Compendium of Requilac's D&D 5e homebrew* 

_Please note that any content I make is designed "in a vacuum" where considerations is not given to multiclassing or interactions with other player options. If you are a DM who is planning on allowing a player to use this content, I advise you to monitor what your player's build is with close scrutiny so that they do not take advantage of unexpected synergies which could compromise the intended balance of the homebrewed content. _ 

The Necronomicon; an >30 Page Long Lovecraftian Mini-Supplement  

The Investigator Base Class  _Won 3rd place in the 1st GitP 5e base class contest_

The Deep Spawn Base Class  _Won 2nd place in the 2nd GitP 5e Base Class Contest, but that is not much of an accomplishment because there where only three legal entries._ 

The Firestorm Avatar Base Class 

The Porkstalker Ranger Conclave  

Way of the Dragon Monk Martial Archetype 

Cephalofolk Race

Yubsharasehn Vampyres  _Won 1st place in the GitP Monster Design Contest: Shapeshifters_ 

Creature Templates 

Even More Silly Dragons (permenant WIP) 

Broodmother Spawn  _For A Fat Dragon's homebrew Broodmother Patron for warlocks_ 

Mist Elemental  _Upon VoxRationis' request for a creature summonable by the Conjure Elemental spell _

----------


## Insane Jeenyus

Ah, at last! A place for my silly nonsense!





> 


GENERATION 17: The first time you see this, copy it into your sig and add 1 to the generation. This is a social experiment.

DEGENERATION 93: Copy this into your sig and subtract 1 from the degeneration when you first see it. This is an antisocial experiment.




> 





> Originally Posted by Insane Jeenyus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Peelee
> 
> ...



_The best things in life are nearest: Breath in your nostrils, light  in your eyes, flowers at your feet, duties at your hand, the path of  right just before you. Then do not grasp at the stars, but do life's  plain, common work as it comes, certain that daily duties and daily  bread are the sweetest things in life._  - Robert Louis Stevenson

more to come .. .. .. .. ..

game info:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=219

----------


## 2D8HP

Behold and despair as you gaze at the Great Graveyard of PbP games I've played!

Slaves of EMOR IC

Slaves of Emor OOC

The Great Pendragon Campaign - IC - 485
:

Into the Borderlands (5e)

OOC Into the Borderlands [D&D5e]

[5e] Waterdeep: Dragon Heist

[5e] Waterdeep: Dragon Heist (OOC)

Labyrinth of Zaaar the Maaaad

Labyrinth of Zaaar the Maaaad [OOC]

[5e] The Tenth Era Of War

The Tenth Era Of War [OOC]

Eldritch Dissonance (D&D 5e)

(D&D 5e) Eldritch Dissonance OOC #2

The Magic Returns

[OOC] The Magic Returns

The Great Pendragon Campaign (KAP 5e+)


5e New Campaign. Memory WIPED!


Premade Long Epic


5e Adventure By Me. Yeah. II


A Fox in Need


Lands of Yore


Finding Freedom


Storm King's Thunder 5e


Skulltop Hill, Front Entrance


Out of the Abyss - TomaFox - Chapter 1: Velkynvelve


Wrath of Hits on the Questgiver 5e


Skulltop Hill, Caves at the Back


5e Adventure By Me. Yeah.


Intro - Captured by the Drow - TomaFox


Te Fiti's Heart


Improv


Blood, Steel, And Fire


Rise of Avacyn


5e Evil Campaign: Caon


5e Adventure By Me. Yeah.


Walrus' Lost Mine of Phandelver


Altab


Lost Mine of Phandelver


Blood of the Ashlands


Reunion of the Old Guard


TechnOkami Tries DM'ing: Curse of Strahd


[D&D B/X] PtF&F - Ruined Keep over the Blacktear Lake


Loot the Dungeon!


Lost Mines of Phandelver


DDAL4-1 Suits of the Mists&goto=newpost[Adventurer's League]


Ghost Nappa's Novice Curse of Strahd


Armaraphaim

----------


## jdizzlean

extended sig post :)

Villainous Competition XXVII - Multiple Personality Disorder

IC/VC/JYW/e6/GW medals

*Iron Chef*
 Horace the Unwanted HM!
Master Barclay *Bronze*
The Vashairian *Bronze*
Eianda Di'Mare *Silver*
*Game-Warpers*
Coach *Gold!
*
Urr'oc *Gold!
*
Cassandra the Red*Gold!
*
*Junkyard Wars*
Carl the Tricksy: *Gold!
*
Dar'Esh *Gold!
*
Pinaka*Silver*
Friend Ethan*Silver*
Tog Tordus *Bronze*
Jhora the Seer *Bronze & HM*
Maximillius *Bronze*
Fitzy *Bronze*

*Villainous Comp*
Rumble *Gold!*

*e6*
Nazzy *Bronze*
Gray the Gnarled *Bronze*
Dagg'on Clawsome*Bronze*




> More sources, more choices, more power.  Welcome to D&D.





> Take the advice of folks on this board if you like. But don't let people on this board bully you about it, call you awful, or refer to your thinking as cargo cult.

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

My extended sig:



> There is nothing more emblematic of this forum than three or four pages of debate between people who, as it turns out, pretty much agree with each other.





> It's for the position of Party Organizer. The northern gods get together every century or so and have a big party together (during which they also like to bet with one another), and one of them is selected every millennia to organize them. Currently, the organizer is Thor, and he likes parties with lots of beer and mountains of sausages, and Loki is angling to replace him next time the post is up for grabs because he much prefers parties with drinks with "funny" double entendres in silly glasses with umbrellas in them, and small bite-sized foods stuck on toothpicks.
> 
> The vote is slightly offset from the actual millennia because no-one thought they needed the position when creating the world 2.0. It wasn't until 16 years into the task that they felt they needed a bit of a break, and that's when they first voted.
> 
> As to why start his campaign to get elected so early, it turns out that Loki is of the same mindset as Cato the Elder, and feels it the best policy to end up all speeches with this.
> 
> Grey Wolf





> Actually im saying all of them are trans, even if theyve made babies or not. Its fantasy, baby!





> I...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I *vote* for everything this guy says. I like the cut of his jib.





> *comic way too worldy for chief grukgruk sometimes*

----------


## TaiLiu

*Messages from the Past:*

My fav MITD quote: "I kinda think I'm not supposed to go along with something that's wrong just to get food." 

Long Signature Post // c. 2013-2015
'15 Signature1 // c. 2015-2018
'22 Signature // c. beyond 2018-2022

***
*Spoiler: Footnote One*
Show

"I'm desperate, and I really, really, really, really need your help."  Garrett. (Meet hyena guy!)

*Spoiler: Former Play by Post Games*
Show

x Through the Faerie Ring // PL + Dead // 05/17 - 12/21
x Chrono Isekai // PL + Dead // 03/20 - 05/20
x Lightning Rails and Whispers of the Vampire's Blade // DM + Completed // 05/17 - 08/18

*Spoiler: Changelog*
Show

2022-08-31 // added former PBP games to this thread.
2018-07-31 // started this new post in the Long Signature Thread.

----------


## Mark Hall

*The Mod Wonder:* 
When this takes a little nap
I give this thread a little whap
I hit it with my Modly stick
Because I like to play my Modly trick.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Retired Campaigns and Characters*
*Spoiler: Sentinels of Houshen*
Show




*Character:* Guiren Yinghon Fei Jing Baotsu 
*Race:* Petjar
*Class:* Outlander/Totem Barbarian 6 
*Threads:* IC IC2 OOC OOC2 DOC
*DM:* Felhammer


*Spoiler: The Dragonshard War*
Show



*Character:* Brennen Adalgo d'Orien
*Race:* Human (Eladrin stats)
*Class:* Courtier/Knight/Swordmage/Eldritch Knight 17
*Thread:* IC
*DM:* Felhammer



*Spoiler: The Uncharted Enterprise*
Show



*Character:* Finnan Tallsaddle
*Race:* Halfling (Talenta Plains)
*Class:* Fey Beast Tamer/Fighter/Pit Fighter 11
*Thread:* IC
*DM:* Felhammer


*Spoiler: The Red Desert of Sapa Shara Shanta*
Show




*Character:* Abraxus
*Race:* Kapak Draconian
*Class:* Spy/Executioner Assassin 1
*Threads:* IC OOC
*DM:* Felhammer


*Spoiler: The Second Dragonshard War*
Show



*Character:* Gerard Barrimov d'Deneith
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Guardian/Fighter/Polearm Master 11
*Threads:* IC OOC
*DM:* Felhammer


*Spoiler: The Sheep on the Borderlands*
Show



*Character:* Alastair Lachlaman
*Race:* Sharakim (Half-orc stats)
*Class:* Sage/Eldritch Knight Fighter 4
*Threads:* IC OOC
*DM:* Bounty Hunter


*Spoiler: Out of the Abyss*
Show



*Character:* Landon Tremil
*Race:* Half-elf
*Class:* Sage/Great Old One Warlock 1
*Thread:* IC
*DM:* Relkin


*Spoiler: Shackles of Blood*
Show



*Character:* Guro
*Race:* Tortle
*Class:* Far Traveler/Gloom Stalker Ranger 3
*Thread:* IC OOC
*DM:* WhismurWanders


*Spoiler: Scales of War*
Show



Character: Dorn
Race: Half-orc
Class: Mercenary/Slayer 1
Thread: IC OOC
DM: Buufreak


*Spoiler: War of the Heavens*
Show



Character: Colton Roan of Emerick
Race: Human
Class: Inheritor/ Monster Slayer Ranger 16
Thread: IC OOC
DM: Relkin

----------


## Mark Hall

*The Mod Wonder:* Note from the Mods: This thread may be revived without penalty if you are posting a new extended signature. If you are trying to call attention to your updated extended signature, or something other than "Brand New Extended Signature", normal necromancy rules apply.

----------


## Xenopax

*Spoiler: Games i am In*
Show

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon
PTU Flowers for Dragalgernon
Rogue Trader 2.0: Team Scum
Fortunes of Tancred
Mortis Thule
Darkest Heresy
Pokemon Belur Island

----------


## Haval

*Spoiler: Grimaldus' rant (Long Version)*
Show



"Do you see that?"

(The Defenders are silent)

"I said... DO YOU SEE THAT?!"

(Still silent)

"ANSWER ME!"

(A few in the crowd says Yes sir)

(Grimaldus starts laughing maniacally)

"Are you all as insulted as I am? THIS is what they send against us? This RABBLE?! We hold one of the mightiest cities on the face of this planet. The fury of its guns sends all skyborne enemies to the ground in flames. We stand united in our thousands, our weapons without number, our purity without question and our hearts beating courage through our blood. And THIS is how they attack us? Brothers and sisters... A legion of beggars and alien dregs wheezes its way across the plains. Forgive me when the moment comes when they whine and weep against our walls. Forgive that I must order you to waste ammunition upon their worthless bodies. I have heard many speak my name in whispers since I came to Helsreach. I ask you now: Do you know me?"

(A few yes's are heard in the combination of Marines and Steel Legionnaires)

"DO YOU KNOW ME?!"

(Yes's get louder)

"I. AM. GRIMALDUS. OF THE BLACK TEMPLARS! A BROTHER TO THE STEEL LEGIONS OF THIS DEFIANT WORLD!"

(loud cheers follow but they aren't really that into it)

(Grimaldus kicks it up a notch)

"Never again in life will your actions carry such consequences. Never again will you serve as you serve now. No duty will matter as much and no glory will taste as true! We are the defenders of Helsreach! On this day we carve our legend in the flesh of every alien we slay! WILL. YOU. STAND. WITH. ME?!"

(thunderous cheering)

"WILL YOU STAND WITH ME?!"

(more thunderous cheering)

"Sons and daughters of the Imperium! Our blood is the blood of heroes and martyrs! They DARE tread the sacred soil of our world?! We will throw their bodies from these walls when the final day dawns!"

(ravenous cheering)

"THIS IS OUR CITY! THIS IS OUR WORLD! SAY IT! SAY IT! CRY IT SO THAT THE BASTARDS IN ORBIT WILL HEAR OUR FURY! OUR CITY! OUR WORLD!"

"OUR CITY! OUR WORLD!" - the defenders reply

(Grimaldus turns to face the horde of orks. Laughing)

"RUN ALIEN DOGS! COME TO ME! COME TO US ALL! COME AND DIE IN BLOOD AND FIRE!"

"BLOOD AND FIRE!" - defenders

"FOR THE TEMPLARS! FOR THE STEEL LEGION! FOR HELSREACH!"

"FOR HELSREACH!" - defenders

"LOUDER!"

"FOR HELSREACH!" - defenders

(the shouts have broken the glass of several nearby buildings)

"THEY CANNOT HEAR YOU BROTHERS!"

"HELSREACH!" - defenders


"HURL YOURSELVES AT THESE WALLS INHUMAN FILTH! DIE ON OUR BLADES! I. AM. GRIMALDUS. AND I WILL CAST YOUR CARCASSES FROM THESE HOLY WALLS!"

"GRIMALDUS! GRIMALDUS! GRIMALDUS!" - defenders

----------


## Caerulea

Hello, people of the future!
This is a repository of quotes, phrases, and other stuff that is a bit to long for my signature. It is a Long Signature(R). 


*Spoiler: Other people*
Show




> "Gosh 2D8HP, you are so very correct (and also good looking), and your humility is stunning"





> "In other news, yet another unemployed musician has been sighted entering the White House. He has been declared the Chief of Staff earlier this afternoon. The president has also declared the man to be officially 'awesome'."





> Also, debate on whether 0.5+0.5=0 should perhaps be moved to another thread.


 


> I saw this, got all excited to make a joke about Latin, and then realized it was already talking about Latin.





> Threads are like cats. They go where they want, and never listen to what you want them to do.





> Vampire may take Friend of Talky-Man's life, but he will never take Friend of Talky-Man's freedom!





> "Is a stack of ten pancakes too many pancakes to give to the party, even if most of them fell on the floor and one or two were stepped on? I wanted to give my party pancakes as a reward but I'm unsure if it's too much. The pancakes are also laced with blowfish poison so the party would probably have to get an antitoxin before they could eat the ones which weren't pulverized by shoes."





> Originally Posted by Grey_Wolf_c
> 
> 
> English: so broken, you technically cannot use it wrong.
> 
> 
> Wrongly.





> Optimisation stops being practical and starts being theoretical when your damage per round is measured in spiked gauntlets instead of hit points


 


> With that kind of money, the Barber could upgrade his Dwarven Waraxe with magic to dispense shaving cream and hot towels! +2 Hot Towels for sure!





> Although being realistic, what the playground would ACTUALLY do is find the guy, then explain to him how fireballs are suboptimal and help him pick more optimal spells for terrorizing people. And we'd probably argue over what alignment his terrorizing was.





> Playing a wizard the way GitP says wizards should be played requires the equivalent time and effort investment of a university minor. Do you really want to go down this rabbit hole, or are you comfortable with just throwing a souped-up Orb of Fire at the thing?





> Schrodinger's Rogue vs. Schrodinger's Wizard. One has the perfect spells for all occasions. The other, the perfect magical item. Who. Will. WIN?
> _
> Hint: It's the Wizard._





> *This just in, [option being discussed] isn't as powerful as [the most powerful options in the game]! [Build] loses out to Tier-1 persistomancy! News at 11!*





> [Advice to live by:] An apathetic person might be boring, but they're usually easy to get along with at least. It's the ones that give a damn about something that get unpleasant.





> If you tell your audience there's a bomb under the table, and then your character gets stabbed by a killer clown, you don't win





> He has allies martial, psionic, and most puissantly magical,
> He demonstrates command of subjects doctrinal and national,
> As well as divine mastery of magic most demonstrable.
> 
> He's also very versed in the matters of theology
> And once-forbidden knowledge that was hidden rather thoroughly;
> He seeks a form of power for his people quite congruously
> Though once his brother rather advocated for apostasy.
> 
> ...




The entire playground took Latin in high school, looks like. 
*Spoiler: Me*
Show





> Ask Caerulea, they look like they got it together.





> Well, obviously, the answer should be Caerulea... but I assume that someone in the comic is the intent of the query... ;)





> Caerulea also put it nicely.


 


*Spoiler: Mafia + Message Board Games*
Show




> Sorry I couldnt get on yesterday, personal stuff happened. Why are we lynching a boat?





> The plan was whoever was lynched first would be declared as the head and the first one to vote for them would be the new head, and it would be passed on in the same way. Then you lynched a boat





> Under my leadership, the Illuminati immediately emerged victorious. 
> 
> It turns out the real April Fools were inside of us all along.





> And Im sure that time you Russian capybaras killed the narrator was strictly necessary.





> "Xihirli was plotting against us!"
> "Or was I!?"
> 
> Yes. Yes you were, and yes you are. You're plotting against us right now, aren't you?!





> Either way, the only reason we tried to kill you was because we thought you were plotting against us. Which you were.





*Spoiler: Outstanding Wagers and Debts*
Show

I've bet Peelee a cookie (chocolate chunk) things turn out like this.

I scammed Peelee out of his gold. 

100 quatloo bet with Lexical, about Belkar's look being related to not tripping the protection from evil glyph in 1152.  I won! 

I have 100 quatloos and 10 gold. 


Old Avatars:



Wizard by Linkele

Black Cat by me.

I have a brute. It is here: caerulea.mybrute.com

----------


## Fyraltari

*Shameless self-aggrandizing:*



> This, exactly.





> FANTASTIC! OotS-ish even in the punchline.





> This is why I love you.





> Fyraltari pretty much nailed it.





> Fyraltari basically end the thread.





> I wish mods were allowed to give out fancy medals or something because I would give them all to you for that.





> Specifically, sometimes I need to assure myself that out there there ARE still people who *get* ethics. In the way you do. Thank you for living.





> Originally Posted by hroþila
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to have to disagree with all of that and agree with Peelee and Fyraltari.
> 
> 
> Generally the most entertaining result is gained that way.





> Watching Fyraltari and Peelee argue is like watching mom and dad fight.





> My doubters will face an exaction.
> You, however, shall be anointed as a priestess of the Mayflower.
> I, Luna_Mayflower, do upgrade you into this new form with a whim!





> 100% agreed with Fyraltari.





> Incredibly well said. Do you write essays? I would read them.





> sounds like the best rpg setting for star wars I've ever heard. lots of enemies, open sandbox, lots of potential plothooks and places to go rather than than just one republic or empire, there is a lot you can do with that.





*Other gems:*



> For people who say "they're just words, toughen up," y'all seem to have very strong reactions to a bunch of words on a forum and webcomic.





> ...
> 
> Oh gods, it's like reading twitter. Tolkien predicted Twitter.





> Actually finishing a seven-book series of fantasy novels is a better dig at ASOIAF than any in-strip parody could be.





> For second best elf I'd like to nominate Mablung who keeps showing up late for everything but never stops running, bless his soul.





> Just a helpful hint: your complaints about the comic might be better received if you depicted it accurately! [...] Yes, the plot was written so that the villain would lose. What awful storytelling.





> No discredited Victorian medievalist memes in this forum, please and thank you.





> Agreed. The whole concept of good and evil was pretty new in 1974, and was mostly an academic discipline limited to a few French university professors. 
> 
>  its really a pretty amazing thing that Gygax had even heard of it.
> 
> I think we owe a debt of gratitude to Gygax for introducing the concept of good and evil to all of us.





> Those who forget the pasta are doomed to reheat it!





> You sound awfully confident about something that's quite clearly not in the text you linked to.



*Pending bet:*



> Originally Posted by Fyraltari
> 
> 
> the Vector Legion [is the IFCC's new pawns], mark my words. Way too much unfinished business there and they already know about the Gates.
> 
> 
> I'll take that bet.

----------


## samduke

Samduke's Extended Signature
Holiday One Shot OOC
Holiday One Shot IC


Cataclysm ooc

----------


## Squire Doodad

Squire Doodad's Extended Signature: Because 500 characters runs out faster than you'd expect.

For the most part:
Purple is humorous descriptions made up on the fly
Green is serious talk about hypothetical
Blue is irony and sarcasm

*Spoiler: Evidence to suggest the world is epic*
Show


In an argument about morality, one man stood up to make beer puns.



*Spoiler: Funny quotes!*
Show

 



> It shall be swift and ruthless. Unless any Ruths intend to join, in which case it shall be ruthful.





> The moon is 11,398,464' in diameter. That would be 17 categories above colossal, for a whopping +84 to spot.
> 
> The distance penalty is minus over 250 million. You can not see the moon.





> Originally Posted by Squire Doodad
> 
> 
> No reason to bother destroying it. The bugbears probably like it just for what it adds to the scenery.
> Xykon has yet to destroy it by virtue of not being bored enough to burn a spell slot on it when there's work to be done.
> 
> 
>  Also, it's fun to draw on.





> Originally Posted by dancrilis
> 
> 
> It is possible that there was no 8th level spell and he simply bluffed them.
> 
> 
>  Sorcerer Lich secretly makes the most epic Bluff check in the history of the setting and convinces paladins that they're homicidal lunatics now.





> Originally Posted by Slipperychicken
> 
> 
> But if we're using crystals as material components, how am I going to find excuses to throw tarts at people and eat live spiders in combat?
> 
> 
> Why do you need an excuse for that? If it's what you enjoy doing, then I say go for it!






*Spoiler: Deep, meaningful quotes that act as a commentary on the pointless universe we dare strand ourselves within*
Show


I guess something Camus said?


*Spoiler: Ideas I have come up with!*
Show


What if you had french toast, but you dipped in pancake batter instead of maple syrup

Prototype rules for making earthquakes by smashing the ground




*Spoiler: Quatloo wagers*
Show


Not a single one of these is going to be "collected". It's all just some silly fun on the forum, nothing more.

RatElemental owes me 1000 Quatloos

I owe Max_Killjoy 10 Quatloos 



"I think, therefore I am,
I walk, therefore I stand,
I sleep, therefore I dream;
I joke, therefore I meme."
-Squire Doodad

----------


## Arron Oberon

Work In Progress Ext. Sig





Emberport





*Nexus**Spoiler: Characters*
Show


*Spoiler: Animated Cloak*
Show


 Are :) or Cloak Or What have you

----------


## Dimers

Tearing of the Weave IC, OOC, William

Keep on the Shadowfell IC, OOC, map, Gagan

Candlekeep Mysteries IC, OOC, Eleazar

Red Hand of Doom IC, OOC, Bade

Six Dragons Walk Into A Tavern IC, OOC, Brilliance

Deep Horizon IC, OOC, Elwenath

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Current Games:*
*PCs:*
Vlarga al-Lamashten in Mummy's Mask
Tazmara "Taz" Stonesong in Ruins of Azlant

*Old games:*
*DM:*
Serpent's Skull
Perth

*PCs:*
Bors "Blackscar" Athieran in Wrath of the Righteous
Tamara Brockhouse in Carrion Crown
Atavian Goodbarrel and Tallox in Curse of the Crimson Throne
Krul (Andrethius Orlovsky) in Kingmaker

----------


## Thurbane

*My lists/indexes:*

Favored Class List


List of Online Prestige Classes


List of PrCs with "nonstandard" levels


Full BAB, 6+ Skill Points


Who Uses Spellbooks?


List of Additional Epic PrCs


Epic Feats Outside the ELH/SRD


Weapon Finesse +


"Replacement" Feats


Those Pesky Req feats, and (Somewhat) Painless Ways to Get Them 


List of All Skills


Skills skills skills


Iaijutsu Focus - Classes


Guilds/Organizations list: part one | part two


List of "Other" Summoning Spells


List of Optional Material Components


List of Ioun Stones, Figurines, Feather Tokens


Magic Item Slots For Various Creatures


Items for Nonhumanoid Creatures


LA +1 & LA +2 Player Race List


Monster Manual VI - Online Monsters


List of Goblinoids


List of Half-Dragons


Templates That Don't Increase CR


Type Change by Class, Spell & Feat


Fiend Touched Compendium


Undead Adjacent Monsters


Lizardfolk Names



*Other very useful lists, indexes, handbooks and links:*

Alchemical items

All Spell Trigger Items

Alternate Uses of Move Actions

Alternative Class Features

Alternative Ways to Get New Class skills

Appraise This! A Reference for the Appraise skill

Arsenic & Old Lace: The Poison Handbook | Poison (the end-all information list with Poison lists)

Best Feats of 3.5

Celestial Compendium

Cleric Domain List | Cleric Planar Domain List

Complete list of Innate Spellcasting

Complete List of Languages

Complete List of Possible Familiars (updated version)

Comprehensive Deity Database

Comprehensive List of Ways to Augment Attack Roll

Consolidated Lycanthropy Guide

D&D Adventures: A List of Obscure 1st Party Sources

Enworld Creature Catalog Index

Exotic Weapon Proficiencies and Changing Weapon Categories

Extra attacks, natural attacks, AoO

Evasion Index

Feats that Grant SLAs

Fey Compendium

Fleshwarping: A List of Grafts, Symbionts, and Related Goodies

Gotta Catch em All: Optimizing Wild Empathy

Handbook of Feat-granting Items and Effects

Hear Ye, Hear Ye: A Listen Skill Reference

Increasing Size, Effective Size, Unarmed Damage, Reach 

List of All Prestige Classes That Progress Spellcasting

List of (almost) all way to change form!

List of Artifacts

List of Feat Granting Items/Locations/Grafts

List of Metamagic Feats [Metamagic and You: A Thesis]

List of Meta-spells

Lists of Every Playable Monster by ECL

Lists of Necessary Magic Items

Lists of Stuff

Master +0 LA Race List III | Every playable race in 3.5 D&D without a level adjustment

Mind Flayers, Beholders, and Aboleths Oh My

Multiclassing Feats

Races With Bonus Feats Cheat Sheet

Saboteur's Cookbook: Masterwork Disable Device tools 

Shax's Indispensable Haversack (Equipment Handbook)

Special Materials Index

Summoner's Desk Reference | d20 Stat Blocks for Summon Spells | Legal 3.5 Summonable Monster List

Survival Skill Survival Guide

The Library of Knowledge: Getting the Most out of Your Studies

Tome of Battle Q&A

Uncle Kitty's Guide to Template Based Shenanigans

Vermin Handbook - A list of all vermin in 3.5

Visual Lies: A Reference for the Disguise Skills

Ways to Expand a Spell List | Ways to Expand a Spell List | Ways to Expand a Spell List 

Ways to get Pounce or Free Movement

Weapon Special Abilities Thread

X Stat to Y Bonus

----------


## Saintheart

*My Guides to Various Weapons in 3.5:*

A Hand of Staves: A 3.5 resource for the Quarterstaff

A Subtle Knife: A 3.5 resource for the Dagger

A Bar Sinister: A 3.5 resource for the Bastard Sword and Katana

A Ballad for John Henry: A 3.5 resource for the Warhammer

----------


## Schroeswald

Schroeswald's extended sig, because he finally found something worth making it:

*Funny Stuff*



> Originally Posted by Squire Doodad
> 
> 
> "A sufficiently big wedge of cheese is indistinguishable from an aircraft."
> 
> 
> Doodads Law of Cheesery





> "No. You get hit with the plot rock."





> The main comic discussion thread is really where general Star Wars conversation should go.

----------


## ziproot

A sentence is sarcasm IFF it has a /s at the end.

See edits on almost all of my messages? It's because I'm a perfectionist and find flaws with what I'm saying after I've submitted my post.

Use colored text? These forums don't have a dark mode so I use an extension to make one. As a side effect, all non-formatted text is white, even if you set it as a different color.
UPDATE: I now use blue text if it's not serious (as per conventions) but not sarcasm, but I also use strikethrough.

Fact checking the crayon drawing in _Start of Darkness_

----------


## H_H_F_F

This is a list of my medal winning entries and my judgements of the competitions in which I've participated on these forums. Also included are some thoughts.

*Spoiler*
Show




*Spoiler: Iron Chef:*
Show

My favorite competition happens to be the one I'm worst at, I think. Still, I'm quite proud of the work I've done here, both as a chef and as a judge. Without further ado, here are my medal winning builds and my history of judgments.

Medalists: 

In the Atavist round:
Kalshtar Jones, bronze medal and Anidina the Mad, silver medal. 

The competition had very low participation, which is why I managed to sneak away with two medals. If we're being honest neither of these is very good - they're very early work, and I've learned a *lot* since the time I created these. Then again, I keep learning every day I'm on these forums, and hopefully I'll see my current work the same way some day. I'm still a big fan of the fluff on both of these though, especially Anidina. I think it's worth a read.

In the Tattooed Monk round:
Captain O, bronze medal.

Mechanically, this is probably my least favorite build I've ever created. It is basically the result of me  being salty about my on inability to create a build that could score well _and_ be interesting at the same time. I guess you could find something to like about this build, but to me, it is like the fluff I wrote for this one says: Captain O has no soul. Still, it won a medal, so it gets to be here, while Frough-Gee and Faderyn have to stay out. Such is life. As I'm writing these letters, this is the third and last build on the list for this competition; hopefully, there'll be more in the future.

In the Thayan Gladiator round:
Five-Punch Man, bronze medal

Very happy to have edged out a medal here, and so close to silver, too! This round was huge, the biggest in many years, with 20 entries. I feel honored to have placed here, and this is one of my favorite builds I've done. I thought it was creative and effective, though not super powerful by any means. It started with asking myself how I could get a metal natural weapon, to combine thayan gladiator with disciple of dispater, and kind of grew from there.

In the Imaskari Vengeance Taker round:
Alkathira Hamerubot, bronze medal.

Can't complain about bronze! I was pretty happy with Alkathira, though I did mess up by not having 5 levels of Abjurant Champion - I misremembered martial arcanist as applying to the class that AC was advancing, and I ended up with 19 CL when I could have had 30. Oh, well. I probably would've scored lower with only 9 levels of the SI, anyway, but see my post here for cool mid-op gish builds. As I said, I like this entry, and think it deserved the spot it got. I truly feel like I'm getting slightly better at this.

In the Arcane Duelist round:
Whitefeather, silver medal.

Bah, I really thought I had something nice going there with dervish, but I was misreading the ability. This really turned me off from the build, because there's not one big clever idea here: what I thought was clever about it were the 100 little synergies, and if those break apart... Well, it still won silver, best I've done since my very first round participating (in which I only beat out one competitor) Good for me! One of these days I'll get gold.

In the Berserk round:
 Anvil, silver medal

My most fun Iron Chef entry, I think. I owe a lot of its success to Zaq and Daremetoidareyo, as I explained in the post-reveal discussion. It's an undead dragonborn ex-azurin who lives their life as a giant whale just to mess with the rules, and it ends up being the best tank I've ever designed - though I've since figured out less shenanigans-prone ways to achieve the same goal. I was really, really close to finally getting gold with this one, but Whambamsam won out by a quarter of a point. One day.

Judgments:

Judging Psion uncarnate: This was my first time actually engaging with the competition. I had very little knowledge of the system at this point outside what has been translated to Hebrew (only the 3 core books and 4 of the completes) but I like to think I managed to do a good job despite it all. This competition featured 3 excellent builds, including Zaq's Tapestry Whale, which remains one of my favorite dishes ever submitted.  

Judging Disciple of Mammon: Judging solo is very stressful, and that was a big competition. This ingredient didn't really bring out the best the chefs can do, in my opinion, but it did get us wide participation and a very diverse group of builds. I had to rank my favorite builds pretty low, and there was one incomplete entry I got genuinely upset with - partly because had it been completed, it would have swept the competition in my opinion. It also brought to my attention the urgent need for financial education among many of our esteemed chefs. How could you guys miss INFINITE MONEY as a class feature?

Judging Crimson Scourge (Part 2 is here): This was an excellent round, in my view, though I was not a fan of a couple of the builds. A lot of creativity on display. I recommend reading through these entries.

Judging celebrant of Sharess: This was an excellent ingredient, mechanically, though it has very disturbing implications. There was some good work on display here. This was a less thought out judgement than my usual style, and I'm unhappy with the way I treated one of the builds - but such is life. I think I should work on something in between my usual style and this one, if I want to judge more.

Judging Shining Blade of Heironeous: But then, everything changed when The Viscount attacked. 
Extremely difficult round, that managed to get many inspiring entries in. This was an incredibly tough nut to crack, and many tried and failed - hence the terrible scores I handed out left and right. This was a huge amount of work, but I'm glad to have done it. 

That's it for the Iron Chef (for now). Coming up next:
 

*Spoiler: Villainous Competition:*
Show

The VC isn't just a good concept for a competition in my opinion; It also opens up entire areas of play and rulesets which simply aren't accesible on ECL based competitions. I like it a lot, and I like running it. I did manage to judge it twice and compete once before taking over as chair, so here it is: 

Medalists:

In the Spooks and Spectres round: 
The Ghost Next Door, gold medal.

My first time submitting an entry to the competition (my only time, when writing these letters) and I got a gold medal. Yay for me! At the risk of sounding boastful, I think I deserved this win. This was a Halloween round, and I really like my fluff here. My advice: *DON'T READ THE CRUNCH BEFORE YOU READ THE FLUFF!* I promise you, it's worth it. And... that's it. I don't wanna spoil anything. 

Judgments:

Judging Yin and Yang: An open request for judges for this round is how I found myself joining the competition. People had a few grievances with my judgment of this round, but rereading it, I stand by it. Very small pool of entries, which is a shame - I thought the basic idea behind the competition was very cool.

Judging Sorta Pseudo: This competition featured some awesome fluff and a very diverse set of ideas, given how restrictive the ingredient seemed on the face of it. One entry was the obvious winner in my eyes, but the others were very well done as well. I really enjoyed judging this one, though I did delay a bunch.

That's it for the VC, for the foreseeable future. Up next...


*Spoiler: IC: E6 appetizer edition:*
Show

I like E6 a lot. As you maybe know if you've read my posts on the subject, I'm a big low magic guy. E6 brings the diversity and comfort of 3.5 while allowing worlds which feel like classic fantasy settings. The competition, however, is hard for me. I find it very challenging to judge these entries, which is why (as of writing these words) I haven't. I found myself participating twice so far, and was lucky enough to win medals on both instances. I hope to participate more and judge this competition in the future.

Medalists:

In the signature spells round:
Braza, silver medal.

I thought I'd try to join this competition, but couldn't come up with anything. Braza came to me while fine tuning an NPC in my head during a walk in the desert. I PMed the chair asking for an extension and got her down as soon as I got home. She's unconventional, cool, and she does fine power wise. I like her, and I'm glad the judge liked her too. 

In the Any Prior Ingredient Round:
Laerlor, gold medal

Whoof, I really messed this one up. Lucky for me, this was a high originality round, so I could sneak away with a gold medal I'm very happy with. I have a really clear image of who Laerlor is in my mind, and I like them a lot - which is why it's such a shame I didn't manage to write good fluff for them. I ran out of time (like Braza, this was a last minute idea), and in the end I just wrote something I hoped showcased their unique approach to life. Mechanics wise, yeah, I messed up - but I'm still happy with the idea. 

In the Barbarian round: 
Ka'assani, gold medal

My spellscale middle aged druid who can't cast spells and barbarian with 3 Con. I was very happy with this entry upon submission. Sadly, I missed the fact that sleeping ruined my whole thing. Fixable with an item, but still sad. Highly recommended reading, still one of my favorite entries I've put out there. Would've been my downright favorite ever if it wasn't for the sleep issue. 

It's also my third entry into the E6 competition, and my third entry to win a medal - second in a row to win gold. 3/3 so far, hope to keep this streak going. 


Judgements:

Judging Flight: Fun round. Flight seems like a very restricted ingredient in E6, and the raptorans, dragonborns and wildshape I expected did show up plenty - but it was nevertheless a good round, with a lot of creativity on display (even if a lot of said creativity failed to follow the rules.)

Judging Skill Tricks: Interesting round, and pretty complex to judge. Many of the entries focused on areas of play I didn't see coming at all - whirlwinds, siege weaponey, feinting - so I think it proved to be a good ingredient. 

Judging Fire: Pretty cool round. I felt like there were more rules issues than usual, but maybe that's just me. Some things I easily saw coming - blasting, persistent fire spells, desert wind focus... Some things, however, I certainly didn't. 


That's it for E6. Up next...


*Spoiler: Junkyard Wars:*
Show

Junkyard wars is a strange format. I'm not quite sure what I think about it. The amount of creativity one could have seems to shift drastically between rounds, and it is far more free form than any other ECL-based competition currently active here. I'm waiting to see more of it.

Medalists:

In the Soul Eater Harvester of Souls round:
The Nightmare of The Iridescent Grove, silver Medal

I like Nightmare a lot, and I was glad to receive silver here - even though it's still a bronze medal in my eyes, given the fact that the next entry was given an unjust penalty because of a rules misunderstanding.

This was an opportunity to build a version of something I've been pondering for a while, and in my opinion it turned out great. It's not the most powerful thing I've ever built, but for having no caster levels and 5 la, I think she does tremendously well.

In the Complete Madness round: 
The Question, silver medal and Alnabi The Desert Wind, gold medal.

This was, in my opinion, a truly inspired choice of round limitations, which inspired some real creativity. Out of seven entries submitted, I took the top 2 spots. I am Immensely proud of this achievement, and I feel it was well earned. The Desert wind manages to make hexblade pack a real punch, and does so with a lot of style, in my opinion. The Question is in my opinion the best entry I've ever made on these forums. It's sleek, powerful, and fun, and it has 10 levels of initiate of the order of the bow. It's unfortunately far too similar to Piggy Knowles' Zen Archer, which I've talked about after the reveal. Even if someone else thought of a lot of this stuff before me (and better, if we're being honest) I'm still very, very proud of The Question.


Judgements:

Judging Giddy-Up!: This was a small round, with only 4 entries (and 3 chefs). I enjoyed the entries, mostly. Special shout-out to Bearstack, for shapeshifting both himself and his mount into bears. It doesn't work, but it's still great.

Judging Binderless Binder: Extremely tough round, with only two entries. Both were creative, one had a ton of potential.



And... that's it, for now. Thanks for reading!

----------


## Snowblaze

*Spoiler: Detailed WW/Mafia stats*
Show


Red Atlantic Cruise - Coordinator of Russian spies (town with additional win conditions) - survived and won
SpongeBob Squarepants Season 100 - Mrs Puff (town) - survived and won
X-Mafia - Mystique (wolf) - survived and won
Midwest Mafia - wolf - survived and won
Harry Potter Werewolf - Albus Dumbledore (town) - killed night two for being the Seer - won
Crazy Idea - Survivor Seer - horribly murdered by Valmark, 
Xihirli and Lord Athos for no particular reason night one - lost
Evil Villains Werewolf - Evil Mastermind (narrator) - died night zero - had no win condition 
Beware of Bites - Redempted Cultist (town) - survived and won
Jellicle Ball - Silhouette (town) - killed night one for failing at crazy plans - won
Dungeons & Doppelgangers - Wizard (town) - survived and won
Witch Hunt - Martyr (town) - left because of IRL stuff - technically won but not counted in my stats
Percy Jackson Mafia - Child of Iris Ariadne Aphrodite (wolf) - surrendered day five due to being utterly screwed - lost
Craziest Idea Mafia - Serial Killer Spy - executed/drank poisoned wine day four due to being an outed SK - lost
Afterlife - ghost (town) - killed night two for never being partnered with the flipped wolf - lost
Love Letter Mafia - Prince, King, Guard (town) - endgamed - lost
UPick 2 - Nikolai Lantsov (mafia) - collapsed of exhaustion day four because I didnt have enough role names - lost
Afterlife 2 - vanillager - endgamed - lost
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX - Camula, Vampire Mistress of the Shadow Riders (wolf) - lynched day four for not being lynched day three - won
Dead of Winter Mafia - villager - survived and won
Fallout 2 - Synth Patroller (town) - killed night four because I asked nicely - won
Words of Power - Words Will Never Hurt Me (Survivor) - survived and won
Among Who? Among Us! - imposter (wolf) - ran out of oxygen night two - won
Wilder West Werewolf: Wait, Who Shot The Sherriff - County Clerk (town) - killed night one for being counterwagon to a dead wolf - won
Afterlife 3 - Undercover Cop (town) - killed night six for being the only player undead - lost
Percy Jackson Mafia 2 - Child of Apollo (town) - killed night one for being impossible to mislynch - won
Wolf Coin: A Dresden Files Mafia Game - Chandler (wolf) - survived and won
Mysterium Mafia - town - killed night four for being the only consensus townie who was actually town - lost
The Tarot Club - Prisoner of the Chained Pathway (Serial Killer) - killed day one because wolves were scared of me - lost
Utropia - Retired General (neutral) - outgambitted and torn apart by my own dragons because of a bastard mechanic night one - won
Candy-Coated Werewolf - wolf - killed day eight because everyone else was cleared by the Thing - lost
Harem Comedy: Busted Season One - Theatre Girl (town) - killed night one for causing the day one mislynch - won
Yu-Gi-Oh! GX - Akiza Isinksi (town) - survived until "endgame" - lost
Deal with the Devil - Poet (town, with a possibility to turn evil that never materialised) - survived and won

----------


## ciopo

My IC and sisters competitions partecipations :

*Iron Chef*
CXI, Watch Detective. 7th of 13
CXII, Spinemeld Warrior. 2nd and 10th of 16
CXIII Celebrant of Sharess, tied 4th and 5th of 11
CXIV, Thayan Gladiator, 6th and tied 11th of 20
CXIX, Arcane duelist, 1st and second-last of 12

*Junkyard Wars*
XXX: Something a little spicy. Sole partecipant
XXXI Giddy-up! Hogged the middle bracket
XXXII, Theurge without theurge. 1st and 9th of 10
XXXVII, BC+N-ToB. one of two
XXXVIII, NPC+PrC-BC. two of three

*Villainous Competition*
XL+1 Gojira. 2nd and 7th of 12
XLII, Caine!. the runt of 4
XLV, Wolf in Sheep's Clothing. 3rd of 7
XLVI, Nemesis! 4th of 5

*Monster Mash*
I, Back to basic. 1st and 3rd out of 7
II, Scary Monsters! Only partecipant
III, Keep your monsters close. Hogged the middle bracket, again
IV, Monsters in the Darkness, awaiting judging

*Iron Chef E6 Appetizer edition*
XXXI, Ranger. 1st of 8
XXXII, Tanking. 2nd and 6th of 10
XXXIII, Psychic Warrior. Wannabe judge
XXXIV, Flying,  2nd of 5
XXXVIII, Fire! 2nd and 3rd, of 9

*Zinc Saucier*
XXXVI, Warmage, tied for 1st
XLI It gets to eat. Only partecipant

----------


## Rogan

*Rogan and the Mafia*

*Stats*
Games played: 14 (10/3/1)
Games won: 6 (5/1/1)
Deaths: 8,5 (6,5/2/0)

(Town, Mafia, Neutral)
The half death was a suicide after the wolves surrender, which allowed a neutral to win as well. Not included is a game where I got sick d1 and subbed out. Technically lost as scum.

*Opinions of other players*



> *Rogan* is the lawful paladin to my chaotic evil genie.





> Having stared at Rogan's first post for a while, I've reached a few realisations:
> a) I don't know how to read Rogan
> b) I have little to no confidence in my reads or my POE any more
> c) there's a lot of IRL stuff I should be doing which is more productive





> I don't trust Rogan at all, but even if he's a hostile, he's pulling his weight around here and provides us with an ample amount of opportunities to keep an eye on him.





> Rogan, honestly, when you're allowed to play for longer than a single day you are a pretty good town player


_If you want me to include your opinion, let me know_

*Other quotes*



> Originally Posted by Book Wombat
> 
> 
> Rogan becoming the thing he swore to defeat.
> 
> 
> You mean Xihirli?

----------


## Taffimai

Time to create one of these to catalogue my WW/Mafia games stats somewhere!

Upick2: Electric Boogaloo and Revenge of the Upick: Survivor winAfterlife 2: Wolf winYu-Gi-Oh! GX: Town loss - Got my very first lynch for Christmas!Dead of Winter Mafia: Town win - wolves surrendered  :Small Frown: Fallout 2: Survivor winWords of Power: Town winWilder West WW: Wait Who Shot The Sheriff?: Town winAfterlife 3: Town lossUtropia: Neutral winHighschool Harem Comedy: Busted! Season 1: Wolf loss

*Hosted:*

Candy-Coated Werewolf

----------


## loky1109

*Spoiler: Villainous Competition medals.*
Show

Creeping Ghoulification - VC XL *BRONZE*
Xokhtohm - VC XL+1 *BRONZE*
⟨ ǂʃǂǃǃǀǁǁɕʃ ⟩ - VC XLII *SILVER*
Tomas Stone - VC XLII *BRONZE*
Logy - VC XLIII *SILVER*
Waste - VC XLIII *BRONZE*
Long Tentacle of the Law - VC XLIV *SILVER*
Noname Sword - VC XLVI *BRONZE*
Naught -  VC XLVIII *GOLD*


*Spoiler: Junkyard Wars medals.*
Show

Tsujigiri -  JW XXXIV *GOLD*
Aoth Siahores - JW XXXV *HM*
Yuiry - JW XXXVI *GOLD*
Gozu-bō - JW XXXVIII *SILVER*
Master Lying True - JW XXXIX *BRONZE*


*Spoiler: Zinc Saucier medals.*
Show

just Luke -  ZS XXXVIII *GOLD* (Sole contestant)


*Spoiler: Iron Chef medals.*
Show

Driljhael Vralice - CXVII *HM*
Simon - CXVIII *HM*
Naughty Loafer - CXXI *BRONZE*


*Spoiler: Iron Chef E6 medals.*
Show

Wrath of the Tempest - XXXVII *SILVER*
Gromorth - XXXVII *BRONZE*
Simon the Fire Lance - XXXVIII *GOLD*
Master Necromancer Xul - XL *GOLD*


*Spoiler: Monster Mash medals.*
Show

Necahualeztli - III *GOLD*
Chirp - V *GOLD*
Rainbow - VI *GOLD*

----------


## animorte

*My Mediocre Homebrew*Build your own subclass!The CleanerField TechnicianMonk: Way of Ki-BlockingRoguish Archetype: HourglassUnstoppable (3.5e)

*Got some time to read?*An Eclectic Collection of Fun and Effective Builds by LudicSavantUltimate Optimizer's Multiclassing Guide by PeteNutButterNeed a character background written up? by TawmisD&D 5e Homebrew Compendium 2 by Twelvetrees Subclass Creation Guide and Analysis by nickl_2000Various reviews and thought-provoking topics by Sparky McDibbenSilverClawShifts Campaign Archives

*Pleasant Quotes*


> I am simply gonna steal this. Nicely put.





> Accuracy in communication is crucial, and difficult in forums, so anything I can do to improve it on my end is something I should strive to do.





> That's because you, sir, are a gentleman _and_ a scholar.





> Yours is indeed vastly superior.

----------


## St Fan

*St Fan's extended signature*
This is the full signature I intended to include before finding out it was limited in size:




> Sleep Mask of Restful Slumber
> 
> *Price:* 2,880 gp
> *Body Slot:* Face
> *Caster Level:* 8th
> *Aura:* Faint; (DC 16) enchantment
> *Activation:* standard (command)
> *Weight:* 
> 
> ...



*Yagor:* Now, dont get me wrong, Im not saying that the magical eye mask you crafted wasnt a nice gift...
*Myeline:* Well, youre so often complaining about having such a hard time finding proper sleep, I thought that would be an interesting arcane experiment.
*Yagor:* You try growing up in the streets with your alleged companions in misfortune ready to stab you in your sleep for a bigger part of the loot, and well see if you dont end up with insomnia as a flaw. No, Im just surprised... youre usually so stingy with your gold... or components... or magical items...
*Myeline:* That is a blatant lie! Im the very model of generosity.
*Yagor:* Seriously? How many times have I heard you grumbling about how much you paid for your so-called ancestral relic?
*Myeline:* Ill let you know that 400 golds is the exact, genuine market price for a masterwork elven thinblade.
*Yagor:* Except that, current looks notwithstanding, youre not an elf but a changeling. So how come it could be a family heirloom?
*Myeline:* It is! It belonged to my father!
*Yagor:* Who was using it as wall decoration, I guess? But if its really your heritage, why did you have to pay for it?
*Myeline:* BECAUSE MY DAD IS A FREAKING MISER, THATS WHY! Honestly, I had to haggle...
*Yagor:* Eh... shouldnt be a surprise coming from a half-dragon... like father, like daughter...

----------

